# Sony HT-SS2300 info thread...



## Pano617

Thought I would start an official thread on the Sony HT-SS2300. I did a search and there seems to be a few threads, but most of them were posted and no one ever replied. I'm not sure if there's many people with this system, but i figured we could use this for anyone having questions or wants to share their settings etc.


I've had this HTIB for about a week now and so far so good. I'm still messing with the settings and still tweaking it so i can get it sounding how i want. I live in an apartment with a small living room, so i needed a system with a low profile receiver and small speakers. Most importantly one that would allow HDMI audio pass-through so i can watch my blu-rays and listen to the soundtracks in TrueHD and DTS-MA HD from my PS3


----------



## rujin

Does it sound well powered...I've heard the S2000 speakers aren't very good or that the amp is underpowered. I have a small living room as well...but might be moving to a bigger place when my lease runs up next year..so I want a system that will be able to be sufficient. I am very interested in this as it has 3 HDMI repeaters with ability to pass through LCPM from PS3. Have you had any other systems for comparsion? I am currently deciding between the SS2300, SS2000, SF2300, Onkyo 5100, Samsung A720ST(but the handshake issue is a big con for me - I have a Samsung plasma anynet is the pro with that system.) Any comments?


----------



## tonyyee77

Two weeks ago, I went to Bestbuy and testing on this HTIB. Somehow they are running a Sony Blu-Ray Player with it. I heard that if I want the HTIB connect with your PS3 using HDMI, I must have the Audio Setting set to Bitstream as output encoded. I hope this is right. The quality in the store quite a little bit lower volume, I think because there is large store and everywhere full of people with some audio systems on. I tried to adjust the volume to higher. I figured out its maximum to only 40. What level of volume you usually turn to when watching a Blu-Ray Movie? I'm feeling exciting to waiting for my order to come (ordered on CC with 10% coupon







). I wish to see whats your best setting for the system. My living room are small as well. Hope to share with you all. Have a nice day.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rujin* /forum/post/14865950
> 
> 
> Does it sound well powered...I've heard the S2000 speakers aren't very good or that the amp is underpowered. I have a small living room as well...but might be moving to a bigger place when my lease runs up next year..so I want a system that will be able to be sufficient. I am very interested in this as it has 3 HDMI repeaters with ability to pass through LCPM from PS3. Have you had any other systems for comparsion? I am currently deciding between the SS2300, SS2000, SF2300, Onkyo 5100, Samsung A720ST(but the handshake issue is a big con for me - I have a Samsung plasma anynet is the pro with that system.) Any comments?



Well, i can't say how the other systems perform compared to the SS2300. They all seem to have the same receiver specs...143w x5 and 285w for the sub. Speakers are different in the SS2000. The SS2300 is just a newer version of the SS2000.

The SF2300 has the "tall boy speakers", but honestly if i was to spend more then $350 for a HTIB, i would go with an Onkyo 6100, since it comes with a great receiver and you can always upgrade the speakers later on if you wanted too...i don't think the Sony HT-SF2300 is worth $500. for the money the Onkyo 6100 is a better system and its right in that price range.


For the money i spent on the SS2300 i think its plenty loud for my living room and should be fine for larger rooms also. During action scenes on volume 23 there's enough bass to shake the room (13.5 x 12). I haven't gone higher then 25 and that was loud watching Transformers BD (TrueHD 5.1) You felt like you were right in the middle of the action! I had to lower it a bit. I live in an apartment and i have people living below me, so i try not to overdue it







I think it should hold me over until i get my own house and be able put together a high end 7.1 system! I just wanted something for now to enjoy blu-ray movies with HD sound.


When i did a comparison between the three Sony systems on sony's website, the only difference i see is that the SF2300 and the SS2300 do 1080/24p where the SS2000 does not.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonyyee77* /forum/post/14867132
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago, I went to Bestbuy and testing on this HTIB. Somehow they are running a Sony Blu-Ray Player with it. I heard that if I want the HTIB connect with your PS3 using HDMI, I must have the Audio Setting set to Bitstream as output encoded. I hope this is right. The quality in the store quite a little bit lower volume, I think because there is large store and everywhere full of people with some audio systems on. I tried to adjust the volume to higher. I figured out its maximum to only 40. What level of volume you usually turn to when watching a Blu-Ray Movie? I'm feeling exciting to waiting for my order to come (ordered on CC with 10% coupon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I wish to see whats your best setting for the system. My living room are small as well. Hope to share with you all. Have a nice day.



You want to use HDMI and set your PS3 to LPCM not bitstream. The Sony receiver will detect the input as "PCM 48khz" That way you're PS3 will be doing the decoding for TrueHD and DTS-HD.


I also got mine from CC. In the store it doesn't sound loud plus they had all the speaker right next to each other when i went to check it out. Like i mentioned in my previous post. In my small living room volume 25 is plenty loud and during actions scenes it's enough to shake the room. I haven't watched many BD movies on it yet, but it seems pretty consistent on the ones i used to test it out.


----------



## rujin

Thanks for the detailed answer...so I assume you are saying for price its worth it for the speakers vs the ss2000? Did you purchase any stands for the speakers or are wall mounting them? Does the unit get hot after use for a BD movie? I currently have a enclosed glass/wood stand and the PS3 turns on turbo fans even with the glass door slid open.


So the passive subwoofer does fine? One amazon reviewer says it crackles and pops at loud scenes. 6100 is nice, but just out of my price range..I blew most my budget on my new plasma. I guess I most likely pick up the S2300...after I hear what you have to say, thanks for swaying me.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rujin* /forum/post/14867488
> 
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer...so I assume you are saying for price its worth it for the speakers vs the ss2000? Did you purchase any stands for the speakers or are wall mounting them? Does the unit get hot after use for a BD movie? I currently have a enclosed glass/wood stand and the PS3 turns on turbo fans even with the glass door slid open.
> 
> 
> So the passive subwoofer does fine? One amazon reviewer says it crackles and pops at loud scenes. 6100 is nice, but just out of my price range..I blew most my budget on my new plasma. I guess I most likely pick up the S2300...after I hear what you have to say, thanks for swaying me.



I really can't say if the new speakers will perform better then the older ones. They look different, i'm just not sure if they've been improved. I never used the SS2000. I personally wouldn't buy the older system when there is an newer version on the market.


I did get a pair of stands for the fronts. The rears i mounted on the wall. I couldn't do that with the fronts, just because of the way the the room was. I haven't heard the sub crackle pop or bottom out yet. Don't think i will unless i purposely try to by turning up the db level and crank up the volume. I actually had to lower the db level from 0 to -1 on the sub. The bass was over powering during action scenes. This will probably depend on the movie your watching also. I say give it a try...you can pick on up locally for around $350-360 at Circuit City so you can always return it if you don't like it. I originally had bought the Sony CT100 and that was a big disappointment! Which plasma did you get??


----------



## Pano617

Anybody out there with this system with a PS3 connected ever see this system display the output as PCM 96khz? Seems like all the BD's i've tried just come up as PCM 48khz...i have it setup in my PS3, but this receiver doesn't seem to detect it. Am i missing something? The specs on this system say it can do up to 96khz...


----------



## kunuggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/14869176
> 
> 
> Anybody out there with this system with a PS3 connected ever see this system display the output as PCM 96khz? Seems like all the BD's i've tried just come up as PCM 48khz...i have it setup in my PS3, but this receiver doesn't seem to detect it. Am i missing something? The specs on this system say it can do up to 96khz...



I could totally be wrong here, but I think that the only BD with 96khz sampling is Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City Music Hall


----------



## macatak911

Just picked these up. Anybody got any good stands for these or is wall-mounting the best option?


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kunuggs* /forum/post/14874499
> 
> 
> I could totally be wrong here, but I think that the only BD with 96khz sampling is Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City Music Hall



Yeah, i looked into this more and from what i read the material itself would have to be recorded in 96khz. Which at this time there are very few.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macatak911* /forum/post/14874522
> 
> 
> Just picked these up. Anybody got any good stands for these or is wall-mounting the best option?




I used these for my fronts:
http://http://www.bestbuy.com/site/o...=1055388028260 


You can order cheaper ones from amazon, but since i had a gift card from best Buy i went with these. They look good and work prefectly with the SS2300 speakers. Plus they are height adjustable too.


----------



## Pacbellguy

Great timing on the thread.. I've been trying to compare the SS2000 and SS2300 and like it was mentioned earlier.. Sony's site make them appear almost identical except for the looks of the speakers and 1080p/24p.


I went to Bestbuy to listen and even though they had both in stock.. only the SS2000 was on display. It was setup with a Blu Ray demo and I was very satisfied with how it sounded for my bedroom.


Does anyone think the speakers for the SS2300 will be if not better.. at least the same quality of the SS2000? Also is the 1080p/24p a worthwhile upgrade?


I'll continue to look for a retail location that has the SS2300 on demo.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pacbellguy* /forum/post/14892021
> 
> 
> Great timing on the thread.. I've been trying to compare the SS2000 and SS2300 and like it was mentioned earlier.. Sony's site make them appear almost identical except for the looks of the speakers and 1080p/24p.
> 
> 
> I went to Bestbuy to listen and even though they had both in stock.. only the SS2000 was on display. It was setup with a Blu Ray demo and I was very satisfied with how it sounded for my bedroom.
> 
> 
> Does anyone think the speakers for the SS2300 will be if not better.. at least the same quality of the SS2000? Also is the 1080p/24p a worthwhile upgrade?
> 
> 
> I'll continue to look for a retail location that has the SS2300 on demo.




I can't say how they compare sound wise. The SS2000 does seem to have a bigger center channel speaker. 1080/24p will work only if your TV can also do 1080/24p. You can do search and find more info on 1080/24p. I'm sure there's tons on threads about it.


----------



## aggybong

I'm mostly worried about the center channel speaker. It looks so tiny (especially the speaker itself) compared to other HTIB center channel speakers.


----------



## Pacbellguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggybong* /forum/post/14919679
> 
> 
> I'm mostly worried about the center channel speaker. It looks so tiny (especially the speaker itself) compared to other HTIB center channel speakers.



Me too.. I hope to listen to one in the next couple of days at a local Best Buy. Some locations seem to have only the SS2000 on demo and not the 2300.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggybong* /forum/post/14919679
> 
> 
> I'm mostly worried about the center channel speaker. It looks so tiny (especially the speaker itself) compared to other HTIB center channel speakers.




I was also worried about the center channel speaker, but it works well in my small living room. I have it set to +4db and it does fine.


I watched The Incredible Hulk yesterday on blu-ray and it REALLY filled the room with "in your face" sound







The bass was insane! I had the sub set to 0 for the first half of the move, then i turned it down to -1 ( i felt bad for the people living below me) The DTS-MA HD track on this movie will give any HT a beating! I watched the movie at volume 23, compared to other movies i usually watch around 25-26, and even then it was still louder then other action movies played at a higher volume! I never even attempted to turn it up higher. I thought the speakers wouldn't survive, that's how powerful this track is! But the sound was crystal clear, and the sub handled the lows perfectly. I was impressed by this system, i'd have to say...perfect movie to show off your surround sound. I can only imagine what a high end system would sound like with this movie...best AQ out of any blu-ray to date!


I say give this system a try. For the money, i don't think you'll find anything better.


----------



## Ayrios

I have a problem with mine, but itis a SF-2300, but i figure out they might be similar enough.


Sometimes when I turn on the tv (and thus receiver - HDMI CEC), it cannot detect the signal of any systems that are connected to the receiver (such as DVD and Set top box). I can hear the sound, but cannot see the video. Than the sound goes out, and than reappear every couple of second. the display on the receiver is also turning on and off). If i reset the receiver, everything works fine (for couple of times of turning on and off ) but than it screw up again.


Anyone know what's wrong with it?


----------



## Nathan Webel

I have the 2300 set up and have been tweaking the settings for the past several weeks. The rears are running wirelessly using the rocketfish system and I am very satisfied with the results. I too was worried about the center channel being 'puny' but so far, the I haven't had a problem. Did have to set the sub to a negative number because out of the box it was very 'boomy' and it's much more integrated into the soundfield now.


----------



## Ayrios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nathan Webel* /forum/post/14934233
> 
> 
> I have the 2300 set up and have been tweaking the settings for the past several weeks. The rears are running wirelessly using the rocketfish system and I am very satisfied with the results. I too was worried about the center channel being 'puny' but so far, the I haven't had a problem. Did have to set the sub to a negative number because out of the box it was very 'boomy' and it's much more integrated into the soundfield now.



Thanks, I'll just go back and exchange for a new one (I got it like last week)


----------



## andyb22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/14901447
> 
> 
> I can't say how they compare sound wise. The SS2000 does seem to have a bigger center channel speaker. 1080/24p will work only if your TV can also do 1080/24p. You can do search and find more info on 1080/24p. I'm sure there's tons on threads about it.



Hey I just wanted to let you guys know I have the HT-SS2000 and if you calibrate it youself i think it sounds very good for the price. And also it does pass 1080/24p with no problems from my PS3


----------



## osserpse

If you're going HTIB go for the HT-7200DH. It's so much better than the HT-SS2300.


----------



## tcramer

I have posted 2 pictures with the first one being the problem I am about to describe. When I have the PS3 connected via hdmi through my receiver, the Sony HT-SS2300, occasionally the color gets messed up and the reds seem to dissapear (see images). Sometimes if I restart it or switch the input to something else and back to the PS3 it goes back to normal. When I connect it straight to the TV this problem does not occur. I'm pretty sure it is not my receiver, but rather some sort of a compatability issue between the PS3 and Sony receivers, which you would not expect to happen. I say this because I have heard of this issue with a few other people and Sony receivers, with them exchanging their receivers thinking they were broken but then having the same problem occur.


If anybody else has heard of or experienced this problem themselves, let me know if you've found any solutions. It too will post if I find a fix.


----------



## Ayrios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osserpse* /forum/post/14940321
> 
> 
> If you're going HTIB go for the HT-7200DH. It's so much better than the HT-SS2300.



Explain please


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osserpse* /forum/post/14940321
> 
> 
> If you're going HTIB go for the HT-7200DH. It's so much better than the HT-SS2300.



The speakers are better in this package. Plus you have a "full size" receiver where you can always upgrade the speakers later on. I looked at this system before i got the SS2300, but i needed a low profile receiver. there was no space in my tv stand for this receiver. Plus locally this system went for $499. For the couple years that i plan on using the SS2300 as my main HT it's more then enough for my small living room. Until i get my own house, then i can have an excuse to upgrade to some tower speakers












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/14943048
> 
> 
> I have posted 2 pictures with the first one being the problem I am about to describe. When I have the PS3 connected via hdmi through my receiver, the Sony HT-SS2300, occasionally the color gets messed up and the reds seem to dissapear (see images). Sometimes if I restart it or switch the input to something else and back to the PS3 it goes back to normal. When I connect it straight to the TV this problem does not occur. I'm pretty sure it is not my receiver, but rather some sort of a compatability issue between the PS3 and Sony receivers, which you would not expect to happen. I say this because I have heard of this issue with a few other people and Sony receivers, with them exchanging their receivers thinking they were broken but then having the same problem occur.
> 
> 
> If anybody else has heard of or experienced this problem themselves, let me know if you've found any solutions. It too will post if I find a fix.



Hmm, not really sure what could be causing this. Have you tried different HDMI cables? The one going from the PS3 to the SS2300? Also have you tried unplugging the receiver from the power outlet for a couple minutes then plugging it back in? Worth a shot. When i first got my SS2300 and would switch to the PS3, when i tried watching a movie the center channel speaker wasn't working. Once i would restart the receiver, it worked fine. this happened a handful of times the first week i had it. It hasn't happened again though. Not sure what it was. Might not make a difference, but is your PS3 upgraded to the latest firmware 2.50?


----------



## tcramer

Ya I've tried a couple different cables b/c that's what I thought it was at first too. I've also restarted/unplugged the receiver several times. The latest firmware is installed as I always o that right away. It really is a bizaar situation.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/14951270
> 
> 
> Ya I've tried a couple different cables b/c that's what I thought it was at first too. I've also restarted/unplugged the receiver several times. The latest firmware is installed as I always o that right away. It really is a bizaar situation.



It must be something with the BD HDMI port...have you tried plugging the hdmi cable in one of the other HDMI ports? It it the BD HDMI port that you have the PS3 connected to, right? I would try another port to test it out.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/14951357
> 
> 
> It must be something with the BD HDMI port...have you tried plugging the hdmi cable in one of the other HDMI ports? It it the BD HDMI port that you have the PS3 connected to, right? I would try another port to test it out.



I've actually tried all three porrts, the BD, the DVD, and the Sat with the same results.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/14951379
> 
> 
> I've actually tried all three porrts, the BD, the DVD, and the Sat.




So only the PS3 is having this issue?? Other devices like your cable box or DVD player work fine...that's weird.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/14951442
> 
> 
> So only the PS3 is having this issue?? Other devices like your cable box or DVD player work fine...that's weird.



Yup, only the PS3 when connected through the receiver. It is fine when connected directly to the TV. No problems w/ the HD Tivo that I've used on all 3 ports or with an upconverting dvd player I tested on all 3 ports. I just find it wierd how it comes and goes and is not constantly an issue. Until I hear of a solution for this problem, I guess I'll keep it connected to the TV via hdmi and to the receiver via optical audio (so I'll still get my 5.1...if I had a 7.1 system this would obviously be bigger problem).


----------



## Ayrios




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/14951506
> 
> 
> Yup, only the PS3 when connected through the receiver. It is fine when connected directly to the TV. No problems w/ the HD Tivo that I've used on all 3 ports or with an upconverting dvd player I tested on all 3 ports. I just find it wierd how it comes and goes and is not constantly an issue. Until I hear of a solution for this problem, I guess I'll keep it connected to the TV via hdmi and to the receiver via optical audio (so I'll still get my 5.1...if I had a 7.1 system this would obviously be bigger problem).



Try a new hdmi cable.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ayrios* /forum/post/14952704
> 
> 
> Try a new hdmi cable.



I tried 3 different ones with the same results.


----------



## Tree Frogs

I wish I had seen this thread last week! I ordered my SS2300 and it should be arriving tomorrow. I got it because of the the aforementioned advantages with HDMI passthrough. I will be using it with a PS3 and XBOX360 for gaming, Blu Ray and HD-DVD. Any suggestions for an optimal setup? Thanks, Kevin


----------



## fredshino

I'm concerned about the quality of this HT considering its weight: only 23.3 pounds.


The Onkyo HT-S6100 for instance costs only 150 bucks more ($549) but weights an amazing 86 pounds! Almost 4 times more!


Is my conception of "light weight = cheap" wrong?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tree Frogs* /forum/post/14962679
> 
> 
> I wish I had seen this thread last week! I ordered my SS2300 and it should be arriving tomorrow. I got it because of the the aforementioned advantages with HDMI passthrough. I will be using it with a PS3 and XBOX360 for gaming, Blu Ray and HD-DVD. Any suggestions for an optimal setup? Thanks, Kevin



I'm not sure about optimal setup but let me know if you experience the same problem I've had with the PS3. There are pictures on page 1 of what I'm talking about. I must say, I like the cinema settings for most things, 'B' for sports or anything where that little extra surround and bass is a plus.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fredshino* /forum/post/14963962
> 
> 
> I'm concerned about the quality of this HT considering its weight: only 23.3 pounds.
> 
> 
> The Onkyo HT-S6100 for instance costs only 150 bucks more ($549) but weights an amazing 86 pounds! Almost 4 times more!
> 
> 
> Is my conception of "light weight = cheap" wrong?




I must say, I have the ss2300 and it can't weigh much over 10 lbs but I think it's great. It even decodes dolby while the 6100 is only hdmi passthrough.


----------



## macatak911

If anyone has this system with a Samsung BD-P1500 Blu-ray players, please tell me the best settings to get HD Audio from the player. The player says its TrueHD but I'm unsure on how to get this system to play HD audio (new to the whole audio system, first surround sound system )


----------



## Run&Gun

I bought the 2300 and Sony 350 Blu-ray to upgrade/replace the system in my bedroom the other month. I also have a DirecTV HD-DVR connected(all via HDMI feeding an HD LCD). For a HTIB, it's not bad. It can play more than loud enough in my bedroom and the surrounds are much more pronounced than in the previous system. I used the calibration system that was included and it seemed to work nicely. My only real complaint is the POS of a center channel that Sony included. It's worse than the built-in speakers on the TV. After a few hours, I swapped the Sony CC out with the old Panasonic CC and it was night-and-day. I wasn't expecting mind blowing sound from a HTIB system that's just for my bedroom, but the included CC just isn't up to par. If you have another CC laying around that you can change it out with or can afford to buy a different CC for it, it's a very nice little system for a bedroom or a secondary system for a smaller room.


BTW: How sad is it that this is my third surround sound system in my bedroom, but I'm just putting surround sound in my den next week?


----------



## Pacbellguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Run&Gun* /forum/post/14966837
> 
> 
> My only real complaint is the POS of a center channel that Sony included. It's worse than the built-in speakers on the TV.



I was afraid of this. I tried to test one at Best Buy but their set up was awful. Front channels on right.. rear channels on left.. not able to get a good impression at all.


I was impressed with the SS2000 that I tested a couple of weeks ago. That center speaker sounded a little beefier.. and I had hoped the SS2300 would produce the same results.


So I think I'll get the SS2000 even though it's last years model.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pacbellguy* /forum/post/14968867
> 
> 
> I was afraid of this. I tried to test one at Best Buy but their set up was awful. Front channels on right.. rear channels on left.. not able to get a good impression at all.
> 
> 
> I was impressed with the SS2000 that I tested a couple of weeks ago. That center speaker sounded a little beefier.. and I had hoped the SS2300 would produce the same results.
> 
> 
> So I think I'll get the SS2000 even though it's last years model.



I tested them both at American TV, where they were properly set up and both playing the same blu-ray. I would say that the ss2300 just sounded a little crisper and had superior bass to the ss2000. That's just my opinion, but it was listening to a calibrated unit comparison.


----------



## Tree Frogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Run&Gun* /forum/post/14966837
> 
> 
> I bought the 2300 and Sony 350 Blu-ray to upgrade/replace the system in my bedroom the other month. I also have a DirecTV HD-DVR connected(all via HDMI feeding an HD LCD). For a HTIB, it's not bad. It can play more than loud enough in my bedroom and the surrounds are much more pronounced than in the previous system. I used the calibration system that was included and it seemed to work nicely. My only real complaint is the POS of a center channel that Sony included. It's worse than the built-in speakers on the TV. After a few hours, I swapped the Sony CC out with the old Panasonic CC and it was night-and-day. I wasn't expecting mind blowing sound from a HTIB system that's just for my bedroom, but the included CC just isn't up to par. If you have another CC laying around that you can change it out with or can afford to buy a different CC for it, it's a very nice little system for a bedroom or a secondary system for a smaller room.
> 
> 
> BTW: How sad is it that this is my third surround sound system in my bedroom, but I'm just putting surround sound in my den next week?



Maybe it's that my living room isn't as deep as it is wide, but I've been really impressed with the center channel speaker. I was skeptical with how small it was but it's nice being able to hear all the voice dialogue without the rest being overpowering. It seems that my rear surrounds aren't terribly prominent, but I haven't done the calibration and they are siting low to the ground. I think I'm going to buy some stands and do the calibration to see if it helps.


----------



## drocpsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osserpse* /forum/post/14940321
> 
> 
> If you're going HTIB go for the HT-7200DH. It's so much better than the HT-SS2300.



Can the 7200HD play TrueHD and DTS-HD via an HDMI cable though?


----------



## lovebuzz#836




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drocpsu* /forum/post/14972077
> 
> 
> Can the 7200HD play TrueHD and DTS-HD via an HDMI cable though?



No.


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drocpsu* /forum/post/14972077
> 
> 
> Can the 7200HD play TrueHD and DTS-HD via an HDMI cable though?



Yes, as long as the Blu-ray player does the decoding to lossless PCM and then sends that PCM signal stream to the receiver. Remember that there should be no difference between the player decoding or the receiver decoding.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tree Frogs* /forum/post/14971927
> 
> 
> Maybe it's that my living room isn't as deep as it is wide, but I've been really impressed with the center channel speaker. I was skeptical with how small it was but it's nice being able to hear all the voice dialogue without the rest being overpowering. It seems that my rear surrounds aren't terribly prominent, but I haven't done the calibration and they are siting low to the ground. I think I'm going to buy some stands and do the calibration to see if it helps.



I have to agree. For what it is, the center channel speaker works better then i expected, considering the size. I'm happy with it. My living room is small also.

I did the "auto calibration" just to see how it works, but i preferred to manually tweak this system and got it sounding the way i like. This is what my speakers are set at:


Center: +4

Front R: 0

Front L: 0

Rear R: +1

Rear L: +1

Sub: -1 (sometimes 0 depending on the movie)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/14973507
> 
> 
> Yes, as long as the Blu-ray player does the decoding to lossless PCM and then sends that PCM signal stream to the receiver. Remember that there should be no difference between the player decoding or the receiver decoding.



What he said ^


----------



## forsooth

Is there supposed to be any sort of video loss when using this system with HDMI? I just set it up 2 days ago and instantly noticed a difference in all of my TV channels. I'm using Comcast's HD DVR. It's connected via HDMI to the receiver which is connected via HDMI to my TV (Sony KDL-40XBR4). Images on HD channels, while not horrible, are noticeably (to me) less defined. A little blurrier. All channels exhibit more pixelation, especially standard channels. I also notice now that when I change channels on the cable box, it seems like it has to acquire the signal 2 or 3 times before it settles on an image.


I would not expect the home theater system/receiver to be detrimental to any video components you plug into it through HDMI. It didn't make any sense to me. Next, I tried out my PS3 which I also connected to the receiver through HDMI. I did not notice any change in visuals which was a relief. Still, I'm a little paranoid that something is different that I'm just not seeing.


Finally, I unhooked the Comcast cable box from the receiver and just plugged it directly into one of the TV's HDMI inputs, exactly as I had it before (video-wise). Amazingly enough, the video problems persisted. Blurrier, more poorly defined "HD" images on HD channels. More pixelation everywhere. Even though it makes NO sense to me, it was also a relief because that was pretty strong evidence that the receiver was not to blame.


That led me to call Comcast with the issue. They sent a technician today who was more or less clueless until he went outside to check the cables. That was discouraging, but he did find a problem out there. Something about there being "too much signal" that will be taken care of by a specialist, probably tomorrow.


I'm very hopeful that that will alleviate everything, but there is something still eating at me. That would have to be a colossal coincidence for this issue to arise within the exact same period that I set up this new HTIB. None of it makes sense to me, and you can probably tell that I am not nearly as advanced with this technology as many others are here. I still feel like something had to have happened when I set up the HTIB because it seems like too big a coincidence for my Comcast cables to "malfunction" at the same time, you know? I am not saying that the receiver is solely or directly to blame, but perhaps it is the source of the problem in a roundabout sort of way.


So, I'll reiterate my question: Is this system supposed to come with a small but _noticeable_ loss to video quality for whatever is connected to it through HDMI? What could have happened to my cable box to diminish some of the video quality that could possibly be related to the receiver being set up (if it's not just a freak coincidence)?


As I always say when I post a problem online, sorry if any of this is confusing, and please pardon any ignorance.


Thanks for reading.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forsooth* /forum/post/14983389
> 
> 
> Is there supposed to be any sort of video loss when using this system with HDMI? I just set it up 2 days ago and instantly noticed a difference in all of my TV channels. I'm using Comcast's HD DVR. It's connected via HDMI to the receiver which is connected via HDMI to my TV (Sony KDL-40XBR4). Images on HD channels, while not horrible, are noticeably (to me) less defined. A little blurrier. All channels exhibit more pixelation, especially standard channels. I also notice now that when I change channels on the cable box, it seems like it has to acquire the signal 2 or 3 times before it settles on an image.
> 
> 
> I would not expect the home theater system/receiver to be detrimental to any video components you plug into it through HDMI. It didn't make any sense to me. Next, I tried out my PS3 which I also connected to the receiver through HDMI. I did not notice any change in visuals which was a relief. Still, I'm a little paranoid that something is different that I'm just not seeing.
> 
> 
> Finally, I unhooked the Comcast cable box from the receiver and just plugged it directly into one of the TV's HDMI inputs, exactly as I had it before (video-wise). Amazingly enough, the video problems persisted. Blurrier, more poorly defined "HD" images on HD channels. More pixelation everywhere. Even though it makes NO sense to me, it was also a relief because that was pretty strong evidence that the receiver was not to blame.
> 
> 
> That led me to call Comcast with the issue. They sent a technician today who was more or less clueless until he went outside to check the cables. That was discouraging, but he did find a problem out there. Something about there being "too much signal" that will be taken care of by a specialist, probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm very hopeful that that will alleviate everything, but there is something still eating at me. That would have to be a colossal coincidence for this issue to arise within the exact same period that I set up this new HTIB. None of it makes sense to me, and you can probably tell that I am not nearly as advanced with this technology as many others are here. I still feel like something had to have happened when I set up the HTIB because it seems like too big a coincidence for my Comcast cables to "malfunction" at the same time, you know? I am not saying that the receiver is solely or directly to blame, but perhaps it is the source of the problem in a roundabout sort of way.
> 
> 
> So, I'll reiterate my question: Is this system supposed to come with a small but _noticeable_ loss to video quality for whatever is connected to it through HDMI? What could have happened to my cable box to diminish some of the video quality that could possibly be related to the receiver being set up (if it's not just a freak coincidence)?
> 
> 
> As I always say when I post a problem online, sorry if any of this is confusing, and please pardon any ignorance.
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading.




There should be absolutely no quality loss when using the receiver via hdmi as it passes everything as a digital signal to the receiver and to the tv. Have you tried different hdmi cables as that could be a problem? Or how long is the run of cables and are there any possible sources of interference? But like you said, it sounds like a problem on there end.


----------



## tcramer

Are any of you using a PS3 connected to this receiver via optical audio, and if so what settings are you using in the sound setting menu? As I said earlier, I have to do this because of the image problem when connected via hdmi.


----------



## Kruns5th

Okay I am wondering if I can get this in Canada if I order through a US site? I already tried Amazon.com but they won't ship it to Canada so I am wondering why that is, yes I know the Warranty is currently US only or something like that but why hasn't it arrived in Canada yet is it a timed release or is it just one of those things that are US only products? Since I have a vast intrest in purchsing this system.


----------



## aggybong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/14943048
> 
> 
> If anybody else has heard of or experienced this problem themselves, let me know if you've found any solutions. It too will post if I find a fix.



I've had this happen with my 360, but it only happens when it's initially turned on. I've never had it go from normal > messed up colors while it was on. A simple restart seems to fix it.


----------



## tcramer

Do any of you guys know how to get to the THX calibration in the new Indiana Jones blu-ray? I always thought that all Lucas films/THX had this as a feature, but I can't seem to find it. I always heard that the THX calibrater in other Lucas films was very good, so I would like to try it on my 42pz85u.


----------



## tcramer

Also, w/ your PS3 connected to this receiver via hdmi, do you select bitstream or linear pcm for the audio? I know the ss2300 decodes dolby, PL, PLII, and DTS. Doesn't using LPCM just mean that the PS3 will do the decoding and send it to the reciever where as bitream would send it to the receiver to be decoded there? Which is the better way to go about it?


----------



## diggman08

ok,, check my thread on your question,, i encountered the same problem,, and must say BITSTREAM all the way.... LPCM sounds like garbage IMHO.. and it doesnt put out the LFE signal.. Bitstream does,,, i can say just try both and youlll see what i mean..


----------



## surma884




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diggman08* /forum/post/15009443
> 
> 
> ok,, check my thread on your question,, i encountered the same problem,, and must say BITSTREAM all the way.... LPCM sounds like garbage IMHO.. and it doesnt put out the LFE signal.. Bitstream does,,, i can say just try both and youlll see what i mean..



No diggman, read what JayCeKaden said in your post. He said to enable the option for LPCM 5.1 or LPCM 7.1. There are options for LPCM 2.1 which you want to disable. Your PS3 and the receiver might not be negotiating properly so you have to set the HDMI Audio settings to Manual and enable the LPCM 5.1/7.1 option.


----------



## diggman08

ha yeah sorry bout that... i posted this before i read his reply in my thread










im going to try it out this evvening and let yall know how it works..


----------



## tcramer

When connect to the PS3 via hdmi, why are we not allowed to use modes such as Cinema B? Is it because the receiver selects automatically the highest quality output?


----------



## diggman08

i use cinema B on mine via HDMI,,, its the best sounding mode,, so that what ileave it on.


----------



## tcramer

That's what I've always used too but now with the PS3 it just says 'not available' everytime I try to select that (or any other setting).


----------



## diggman08

ummm.. maybe you have a bunk reciever.. i dont know what it could be.... try unplugging it and plugging it back in.. see if that works,, if not,, call SONY Support..


on a nother note..i did as was suggested and manaullly configured my HDMI,, and selected all the PCMs and everything else...

and sure enought it worked!! i have 5.1 channle LPCM with LFE signal,, and sound much much better, *BUT*, still switchcing from that to bitstreamm,, the bitstream is just so much more powerful sounding and fuller,, and there is still significantly alot more bass with the Bitstream.. but the Lpcm maybe has more sound effects and realisic sounding... because its 5.1channel,, the Bistream only shows Mulichannel when i press select on the PS3.... concluding, im gonna leave it on bitstream... unless i get a blueray that has TrueHD or DTS or something like that,,, but just for the Dolby 5.1 movies and blue rays,, BITSTREAM it is.!


----------



## rexb610

This system is now only about $320 at Amazon. For the price and feature i think this is very good system. Would like to know if there is any other 5.1 system out there equivalent to this?


----------



## 1biglow

I bought this system and a sony DVPNS90V DVD-SACD player to go with my PS3 and Samsung series 7 46" LCD. I had a Comcast Cable HD box the PS3 and the sony DVD player all HDMI outing into the HTSS2300 receiver and then that outputting into my TV with HDMI. The stock sub sounded blown right out of the box. I had to use my old JBL 10" sub just like with my old sony system of comparable value. It worked like a dream for about 50 days. For no reason the receiver started only playing 2.1 on A.F.D auto even though the DVD player was playing 5.1. The receiver will still work properly with my PS3. I brought the DVD DVPNS90V back to Ultimate Electronics and they verified it would only output 2.1 there too. They gave me a new sony DVPNS90V player. As soon as I hooked it up to the HTSS2300 it did the same thing. Bottom line the HTSS2300 destroys some sony DVD players and makes them only put out 2.1 on any receiver. Exchanged and upgraded to Denon DENDVD1940CI DVD-A, SACD player works fine again. Denon is much better. The HTSS2300 has bugs. I had one problem with my PS3 and the HTSS2300 but it hasn't repeated yet. I'll never buy sony again!


----------



## diggman08

UM.. did you trying putting it on cinema B, Auto AFD, is like STeroe 2channel, it collapses the rear surrounds,, if you but it on AFD multi-channel, or just use The Cinema modes,, it should work fine... i dont know of any bugs in, mine it works fine, and the bass sound EXCELLENT.. maybe you got a bunk one or a refurb.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1biglow* /forum/post/15021182
> 
> 
> I bought this system and a sony DVPNS90V DVD-SACD player to go with my PS3 and Samsung series 7 46" LCD. I had a Comcast Cable HD box the PS3 and the sony DVD player all HDMI outing into the HTSS2300 receiver and then that outputting into my TV with HDMI. The stock sub sounded blown right out of the box. I had to use my old JBL 10" sub just like with my old sony system of comparable value. It worked like a dream for about 50 days. For no reason the receiver started only playing 2.1 on A.F.D auto even though the DVD player was playing 5.1. The receiver will still work properly with my PS3. I brought the DVD DVPNS90V back to Ultimate Electronics and they verified it would only output 2.1 there too. They gave me a new sony DVPNS90V player. As soon as I hooked it up to the HTSS2300 it did the same thing. Bottom line the HTSS2300 destroys some sony DVD players and makes them only put out 2.1 on any receiver. Exchanged and upgraded to Denon DENDVD1940CI DVD-A, SACD player works fine again. Denon is much better. The HTSS2300 has bugs. I had one problem with my PS3 and the HTSS2300 but it hasn't repeated yet. I'll never buy sony again!



That's odd that it would "destroy" dvd players...i have a PS3 hooked up to mine and my Directv HD reciever and it works fine with no problems at all. I had mentioned before, that for the first few days that i had it, when i would switch over to the PS3 and try to watch a blu-ray, the center channel would have no sound. Once i would power off the receiver and power it back on, it worked fine. This happened a few times but that was it. It never happened again. So far so good.


----------



## aggybong

How do you have HDMI Video + Optical audio source on the SS2300? I can't find out how to switch the audio source


----------



## surma884




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1biglow* /forum/post/15021182
> 
> 
> I bought this system and a sony DVPNS90V DVD-SACD player to go with my PS3 and Samsung series 7 46" LCD. I had a Comcast Cable HD box the PS3 and the sony DVD player all HDMI outing into the HTSS2300 receiver and then that outputting into my TV with HDMI. The stock sub sounded blown right out of the box. I had to use my old JBL 10" sub just like with my old sony system of comparable value. It worked like a dream for about 50 days. For no reason the receiver started only playing 2.1 on A.F.D auto even though the DVD player was playing 5.1. The receiver will still work properly with my PS3. I brought the DVD DVPNS90V back to Ultimate Electronics and they verified it would only output 2.1 there too. They gave me a new sony DVPNS90V player. As soon as I hooked it up to the HTSS2300 it did the same thing. Bottom line the HTSS2300 destroys some sony DVD players and makes them only put out 2.1 on any receiver. Exchanged and upgraded to Denon DENDVD1940CI DVD-A, SACD player works fine again. Denon is much better. The HTSS2300 has bugs. I had one problem with my PS3 and the HTSS2300 but it hasn't repeated yet. I'll never buy sony again!



You didn't think about exchanging the system out when you realized the sub was bad or the receiver was bad? Sounds more like user error...


----------



## 1biglow

I actually expected the sub to sound like crap. I only mentioned the sub for people that may use it. That's why I already had a JBL 10". I already owned a sony system like this only it was out dated. I wanted HDMI so I sold my old system to a friend and bought this. My problem was verified by the guys at ultimate electronics where I bought my DVD player. So I know I'm not crazy. However I bought my HTSS2300 at Best Buy w/out service plan because I've never had problems with sony before. It's been over 30 days so Best Buy won't take it back. Sony support is no help either.


----------



## cdh5912

I have my HT-SS2300 connected to a Sony 350 Blue Ray player. When I play a BD with a DTS sound format the DTS indicator does not light up on my receiver. Only Dolby Digital does. HDMI is used for all connections. The Blue Ray is set to BD direct. When BD is selected as the input on the receiver and I have a BD inserted I can't change the AFD or Movie sound fields. Is this normal? The sound is good and I like the receiver. Just wondering what I have to do to get the DTS indicator to come on.


One other thing. What does the "Theater" button do? I press it and nothing happens when I play a BD or DVD.


----------



## Scarfather

How does this combination look:


Sony ss2300 with a Panasonic BD35k Bluray player. The BD35k can do all the decoding internally and Cnet says it is the best standalone that is cheaper than a ps3.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdh5912* /forum/post/15029884
> 
> 
> I have my HT-SS2300 connected to a Sony 350 Blue Ray player. When I play a BD with a DTS sound format the DTS indicator does not light up on my receiver. Only Dolby Digital does. HDMI is used for all connections. The Blue Ray is set to BD direct. When BD is selected as the input on the receiver and I have a BD inserted I can't change the AFD or Movie sound fields. Is this normal? The sound is good and I like the receiver. Just wondering what I have to do to get the DTS indicator to come on.
> 
> 
> One other thing. What does the "Theater" button do? I press it and nothing happens when I play a BD or DVD.



Connected to my PS3 via, I cannot select a different AFD or Movie sound field either and I do not know if it is normal. When I connect to the PS3 via optical, the options are there.


----------



## Pacbellguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15030740
> 
> 
> Connected to my PS3 via, I cannot select a different AFD or Movie sound field either and I do not know if it is normal. When I connect to the PS3 via optical, the options are there.



HDMI - PS3 set to bitstream will send audio untouched to SS2300. The SS2300 will do the audio processing and should allow the various sound options. Will not process Dolby TrueHD.


HDMI - PS3 set to LPCM will force the PS3 to do the processing.. including the TrueHD and then pass along to SS2300. I believe this is what is causing the sound options to not be available on the SS2300.


Toslink Digital - I believe only way to set PS3 would be bitstream and SS2300 would do all the processing up to Dolby Digital/DTS.


----------



## jgarth

I was considering SS2300 but after reading this thread I think I am going with the CT100. There seems to be so many unhappy 2300 owners while almost all the Ct100 people seem to be real happy with the purchase.


----------



## Pacbellguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgarth* /forum/post/15032548
> 
> 
> I was considering SS2300 but after reading this thread I think I am going with the CT100. There seems to be so many unhappy 2300 owners while almost all the Ct100 people seem to be real happy with the purchase.



I tried the CT100 and took it back. It just wasn't loud enough for me when viewing my U-Verse Motorola box. I also wasn't fan of the display being on the subwoofer which made it difficult for me to view settings.


This was just my personal experience.. but you are correct... there are lots of happy owners out there.


I'm still lurking around and haven't decided to get the SS2300 or the older SS2000 model.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgarth* /forum/post/15032548
> 
> 
> I was considering SS2300 but after reading this thread I think I am going with the CT100. There seems to be so many unhappy 2300 owners while almost all the Ct100 people seem to be real happy with the purchase.



I also had the CT100 and i took it back and got the 2300. BIG difference! The 2300 was so much better on every level except having more wires and speaker then the C100 and just the simplicity of it. Of course were talking about 2 very different systems. The CT100 is a 3.1 system and supposed to create a virtual 5.1 surround sound, which i never experienced even in my small living room...I tried to like the CT100, but it was too inconsistent. If you're looking for a 5.1 system, you'll be really disappointed with the CT100, i know i was. Have you read the last few pages in the CT100 thread? There are quiet a few people complaining about similar problems with the CT100. You can check out my review on the system and there are also many others...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=538


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pacbellguy* /forum/post/15032157
> 
> 
> HDMI - PS3 set to bitstream will send audio untouched to SS2300. The SS2300 will do the audio processing and should allow the various sound options. Will not process Dolby TrueHD.
> 
> 
> HDMI - PS3 set to LPCM will force the PS3 to do the processing.. including the TrueHD and then pass along to SS2300. I believe this is what is causing the sound options to not be available on the SS2300.
> 
> 
> Toslink Digital - I believe only way to set PS3 would be bitstream and SS2300 would do all the processing up to Dolby Digital/DTS.



I realized that and you are correct. Would you recommend letting the PS3 do the processing and not have these options available, or let the receiver do the processing so I may change the options?


----------



## dangerusty

I'm torn between the SS2000 and the SS2300. It's mostly the price for me:


SS2000 demo at B&H for $290 shipped


SS2000 new at Amazon for $305 shipped


SS2300 new at Amazon for $342 shipped


SS2300 open-box at Best Buy for $375 taxed, but 6 months no interest (saves $31 over 6 months versus my other cc)


What's a good buy?


(couldn't link, not enough posts )


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerusty* /forum/post/15038385
> 
> 
> I'm torn between the SS2000 and the SS2300. It's mostly the price for me:
> 
> 
> SS2000 demo at B&H for $290 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2000 new at Amazon for $305 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 new at Amazon for $342 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 open-box at Best Buy for $375 taxed, but 6 months no interest (saves $31 over 6 months versus my other cc)
> 
> 
> What's a good buy?
> 
> 
> (couldn't link, not enough posts )




I would go witht the ss2300. Either get it from Amazon or check out Circuit City and you may be able to get it for less than Best Buy and with a no interest deal.


----------



## diggman08

i say let the receiver process it, leave it on Bitstream... seems to do a better job than the PS3 IMHO.. sounds much better too.... unless you have a high dollar system and watching a blue ray movie that has TrueHD, then yeah i wuold say LPCM... but just for your DTS and Dolby 5.1, Bitstream gets my vote


----------



## Pacbellguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerusty* /forum/post/15038385
> 
> 
> I'm torn between the SS2000 and the SS2300. It's mostly the price for me:
> 
> 
> SS2000 demo at B&H for $290 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2000 new at Amazon for $305 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 new at Amazon for $342 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 open-box at Best Buy for $375 taxed, but 6 months no interest (saves $31 over 6 months versus my other cc)
> 
> 
> What's a good buy?
> 
> 
> (couldn't link, not enough posts )



Since the MRSP is the same on both.. price to me is the same. I plan to order from Sony Style. I'll get a $150 credit towards purchase since it's the first time I'll be using the Sony Card.


The SS2000 is last years model but I was impressed with the quality of the supplied speakers.. for the price.. The SS2300 is current model and can handle 1080p/24.. but I haven't been able to find a good demo setup to really listen to the center channel speaker.. which is a different design than the SS2000.


----------



## surma884




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerusty* /forum/post/15038385
> 
> 
> I'm torn between the SS2000 and the SS2300. It's mostly the price for me:
> 
> 
> SS2000 demo at B&H for $290 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2000 new at Amazon for $305 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 new at Amazon for $342 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 open-box at Best Buy for $375 taxed, but 6 months no interest (saves $31 over 6 months versus my other cc)
> 
> 
> What's a good buy?
> 
> 
> (couldn't link, not enough posts )



I would get the HT-SS2300. It's only 320 on Amazon right now, so just $15 more and you get 1080p/24 capability.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jgarth* /forum/post/15032548
> 
> 
> I was considering SS2300 but after reading this thread I think I am going with the CT100. There seems to be so many unhappy 2300 owners while almost all the Ct100 people seem to be real happy with the purchase.



I had the CT100, returned it and got the SS2300. To some the CT100 might be a great option specially if you want ease of installation and no hassle in running wires. But to me i just wanted that surround feel of the 5.1 and i would say the SS2300 sounds a lot better (fuller and crisp). It really fills my living room with great sounds. Also, I have PS3 connected to it going to 52 A550 all using HDMI and I've never had any single issue with it.


----------



## rujin

Quick question for all those who have the SS2300, is HD audio that much better then DTS? Is there a noticable difference in the two? Mind you I have no experience with home surround sound. This will be my first system. I've heard that the Onkyo HTIB has better sound quality. The reason I am interested in this is due to the repeater instead of the passthrough - which has the possiblity of HD audio. Now if there is no concernable feature I might go with the Onkyo 5100 and use optical...what are your suggestions? My Samsung PN50A550 does not have 24P feature..it does pulldown, would it be better just to get the ss2000 in this case? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerusty* /forum/post/15038385
> 
> 
> I'm torn between the SS2000 and the SS2300. It's mostly the price for me:
> 
> 
> SS2000 demo at B&H for $290 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2000 new at Amazon for $305 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 new at Amazon for $342 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 open-box at Best Buy for $375 taxed, but 6 months no interest (saves $31 over 6 months versus my other cc)
> 
> 
> What's a good buy?
> 
> 
> (couldn't link, not enough posts )




My vote goes to the SS2300. I got mine from Circuit City for $359 price matched from their online price. In store was $399. I wanted to get it locally in case i wasn't happy with it i could return it.


----------



## Scarfather




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerusty* /forum/post/15038385
> 
> 
> I'm torn between the SS2000 and the SS2300. It's mostly the price for me:
> 
> 
> SS2000 demo at B&H for $290 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2000 new at Amazon for $305 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 new at Amazon for $342 shipped
> 
> 
> SS2300 open-box at Best Buy for $375 taxed, but 6 months no interest (saves $31 over 6 months versus my other cc)
> 
> 
> What's a good buy?
> 
> 
> (couldn't link, not enough posts )



For the price I would do the ss2300. B&H has it for $309. I guess I am one of the lucky ones since I work 1 block away from B&H.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rujin* /forum/post/15041957
> 
> 
> Quick question for all those who have the SS2300, is HD audio that much better then DTS? Is there a noticable difference in the two? Mind you I have no experience with home surround sound. This will be my first system. I've heard that the Onkyo HTIB has better sound quality. The reason I am interested in this is due to the repeater instead of the passthrough - which has the possiblity of HD audio. Now if there is no concernable feature I might go with the Onkyo 5100 and use optical...what are your suggestions? My Samsung PN50A550 does not have 24P feature..it does pulldown, would it be better just to get the ss2000 in this case? Thanks for your comments.



Well, first thing is what kind of blu-ray player do you have and do you know if it can process the TrueHD, DTS-MA HD codecs internally? Like the PS3 for example. If so, then it'll passthrough the SS2300 as "PCM".


Yes, HD audio is that much better then regular DD and DTS. I've compared a few blu-rays switching from DD to TrueHD or DTS-MA HD and there is a big difference in audio. When i went from the HD lossless track to DD it was night and day! Dolby Digital sounded like i turned the volume down and it sounded weak, not as realistic, crisp and powerful like the HD codec.


My plasma doesn't do 24p, so no big deal. I just went with the SS2300 since it was the newer model.


----------



## Scarfather

I listened to one of these at CC yesterday. It was playing Transformers BD and was connected via HDMI to a 65 inch sharp LCD but the sound at max volume was not strong at all and the image was horrible. Don't know if the crowd noise had something to do with it, but I doubt it. Come to think of it, maybe it wasn't even bluray.


How good is the audio for HD sources on this unit? I want this unit for my bedroom. getting either a PS3 or Panasonic BD30k player to go with it. Display is an old 32 inch LG 720p.


----------



## JimDoc5

Here's my dilemma. I have a Sony Bravia HDTV and a Sony PS3. Because of bravia sync and the hereditary trait of being anal I've decided to shop for strictly Sony HTIBs. I want to get an upscaling dvd player as well. From what I understand, I need a receiver with 3 HDMI inputs for my HD cable box, PS3, and soon to be bought upscaling dvd player. I was about to settle on the SS2300 and just buy a DVP-NS700 dvd player until I came across the Sony HT-7200 DH which comes with an upscaling player. The difference in prices between these two options is under $50 so I'm having a hard time choosing. I would appreciate any feedback. I'm new to this and still trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scarfather* /forum/post/15043421
> 
> 
> I listened to one of these at CC yesterday. It was playing Transformers BD and was connected via HDMI to a 65 inch sharp LCD but the sound at max volume was not strong at all and the image was horrible. Don't know if the crowd noise had something to do with it, but I doubt it. Come to think of it, maybe it wasn't even bluray.
> 
> 
> How good is the audio for HD sources on this unit? I want this unit for my bedroom. getting either a PS3 or Panasonic BD30k player to go with it. Display is an old 32 inch LG 720p.



You really can't "test" at the store. It's going to sound totally different in your bedroom then it will in such an open space and not even knowing how they have it connected. It's possible it wasn't even setup for PCM...might have been just regular Dolby Digital. As far as the picture goes, those floor display tv's have been messed around with and settings have been changed etc. It was probably set to torch mode. Again you can't even judge a tv's picture by how its setup in the store...Transformers on blu-ray looks awesome on my plasma and sounds just as good (TrueHD 5.1)


I was able to find the SS2300 at a Best Buy not too far away from me that was on display, but it wasn't possible for me to know what the system sounded like. They had all four speakers and the center channel plus the sub all together, It sounded weak and under powered...In my living room it was night and day difference after i set it up and tweaked the settings


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimDoc5* /forum/post/15045581
> 
> 
> Here's my dilemma. I have a Sony Bravia HDTV and a Sony PS3. Because of bravia sync and the hereditary trait of being anal I've decided to shop for strictly Sony HTIBs. I want to get an upscaling dvd player as well. From what I understand, I need a receiver with 3 HDMI inputs for my HD cable box, PS3, and soon to be bought upscaling dvd player. I was about to settle on the SS2300 and just buy a DVP-NS700 dvd player until I came across the Sony HT-7200 DH which comes with an upscaling player. The difference in prices between these two options is under $50 so I'm having a hard time choosing. I would appreciate any feedback. I'm new to this and still trying to learn. Thanks.



Just curious...why do you want a separate upscaling dvd player when you have a PS3? It is one of if not the best upscalers out there.


----------



## surma884




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimDoc5* /forum/post/15045581
> 
> 
> Here's my dilemma. I have a Sony Bravia HDTV and a Sony PS3. Because of bravia sync and the hereditary trait of being anal I've decided to shop for strictly Sony HTIBs. I want to get an upscaling dvd player as well. From what I understand, I need a receiver with 3 HDMI inputs for my HD cable box, PS3, and soon to be bought upscaling dvd player. I was about to settle on the SS2300 and just buy a DVP-NS700 dvd player until I came across the Sony HT-7200 DH which comes with an upscaling player. The difference in prices between these two options is under $50 so I'm having a hard time choosing. I would appreciate any feedback. I'm new to this and still trying to learn. Thanks.



first, Bravia Sync is nothing special. Anything that has HDMI-CEC will work together. They just call it Bravia Sync, Anynet, etc. to make you buy their stuff. You can "sync" a Sony and a Samsung if they both support HDMI-CEC.


The HT-7200DH has a powered subwoofer, the HT-SS2300 doesn't. The 7200DH also is 6ohms while the 2300 is 3ohms. While ohms are a complicated factor, most home theaters speakers are 8ohms. So between these two, the 7200DH would have less distortion.


----------



## JimDoc5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15045768
> 
> 
> Just curious...why do you want a separate upscaling dvd player when you have a PS3? It is one of if not the best upscalers out there.



I wasn't aware that the PS3 was an upscaling dvd player. I've researched it somewhat and can only find disagreements in other forums. So you are saying that it does upscale standard dvds?


----------



## rujin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimDoc5* /forum/post/15046357
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that the PS3 was an upscaling dvd player. I've researched it somewhat and can only find disagreements in other forums. So you are saying that it does upscale standard dvds?



Now just because it is upscaled it doesn't mean that the picture will look better. And PS3 is considered a good upscaling player but there are better ones out there.


----------



## dxology

I just got a S350 and am now looking to get a HTiB. Im interested in the SS2300 cause it will match my player and its relatively cheap compared to other options. In reading this thread i think i know the answer but i want to make sure, with the S350 i can bitstream dts-hdma and truehd through hdmi to the ss2300 for hd sound right?


----------



## samsurd2

The 350 will bitstream TrueHD and DTS-MA.


----------



## Tree Frogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimDoc5* /forum/post/15046357
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that the PS3 was an upscaling dvd player. I've researched it somewhat and can only find disagreements in other forums. So you are saying that it does upscale standard dvds?



I think that the upscaling on PS3 looks great. I have an HD-DVD that upscales as well and think the PS3 is smoother. I can't speak to the sound since I haven't tried my HD-DVD player with my SS2300 but the PS3 sounds great as well. My favorite thing about the PS3 with regard to BD and DVD is the lack of load time. The time between putting a disc in and starting to watch it is nearly zero in comparison to other BD and HD-DVD I've experienced.


----------



## hipchecker

I'm looking to buy a HTIB for my Samsung LCD. I'm not an audiophile, but want everything to work well. Should I go with the SS2300?


What about the Samsung HT-AS720ST or the Onkyo HT-S5100?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hipchecker* /forum/post/15100877
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a HTIB for my Samsung LCD. I'm not an audiophile, but want everything to work well. Should I go with the SS2300?
> 
> 
> What about the Samsung HT-AS720ST or the Onkyo HT-S5100?



The ss2300 is a nice system but it really boils down to what you will use it for. I would check some reviews on BB, Circuit City and Amazon...gather opinions and see which would fit you best. If you decide to go with the ss2300 and have a PS3, beware of the minor issue I posted earlier in this forum.


----------



## hipchecker

Thanks. If I get any game system it would be a Wii. Any issues with that?


----------



## strang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15102026
> 
> 
> The ss2300 is a nice system but it really boils down to what you will use it for. I would check some reviews on BB, Circuit City and Amazon...gather opinions and see which would fit you best. If you decide to go with the ss2300 and have a PS3, beware of the minor issue I posted earlier in this forum.



I'm looking at pairing my Sony PS3 and Samsung LCD with this HTIB soon. Have you not found a solution to your PS3 problem after all this time?


Anyone else having problems with the PS3?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strang* /forum/post/15123936
> 
> 
> I'm looking at pairing my Sony PS3 and Samsung LCD with this HTIB soon. Have you not found a solution to your PS3 problem after all this time?
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with the PS3?



I have not found a solution but know that it is very intermitent and happens maybe 15% of the time, so it's not a constant problem. I haven't had any time to look around or inquire about a solution but if you have time you should see if you can dig anything up on it. Let me know if you find anything. Don't let this stop you from buying the ss2300 though!


----------



## viziodood

Just picked up the sony HT-SS2300 this morning @ best buy along with a sony BDP-S350 for the amazing price of $499. They have a special combo deal when you buy both units, i was planning on buying the HT-SS2300 in the next couple weeks to replace my sony DAV-HDX 265 which works great imo. I wanted to step up to blue ray also so this deal was perfect timing for me.







, it sounds very good crisp & clear audio and the S350 is amazing video is superb. So far i've watched I AM Legend and the incredible hulk on blue ray and both look & sound amazing, i'm so happy to have finally jumped on the blue ray bandwagon. It's the best $500 i've spent this year, and so far i'm loving my early x-mas gift.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15135909
> 
> 
> Just picked up the sony HT-SS2300 this morning @ best buy along with a sony BDP-S350 for the amazing price of $499. They have a special combo deal when you buy both units, i was planning on buying the HT-SS2300 in the next couple weeks to replace my sony DAV-HDX 265 which works great imo. I wanted to step up to blue ray also so this deal was perfect timing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it sounds very good crisp & clear audio and the S350 is amazing video is superb. So far i've watched I AM Legend and the incredible hulk on blue ray and both look & sound amazing, i'm so happy to have finally jumped on the blue ray bandwagon. It's the best $500 i've spent this year, and so far i'm loving my early x-mas gift.



couldn't agree more...congrats on your new toys. On the movie Hulk, one of the parts i liked most was when Bruce sent the data through e-mail and the proceeding scene showing how the data was going through the net. The sound was awesome, i could not only hear the sound but literally feel the sounds moving inside my living room. (left to right from the back then across the room and all over...) just wow.


i returned it though to get the Onkyo S6100 for the 7.1. But for the price i think the SS2300 is a very able and good system. I'm missing it for it's crisp and clear sound and no hassle set-up (ie. no need to buy heftier gauge speaker wires)


----------



## viziodood

Just wanted to say that the small compact speakers in this unit sound amazing for their size, even the tiny sleek center channel sounds very good for it's size voices come out very clear and the sub packs quite a wallop. I watched the incredible hulk again and dam does it sound great at volume 20, holy cow i'm really liking this system. For the price of this combo it's truly a great system imho, sure there are better systems out there but for $500 it's hard to beat. Sony has an affordable winner here, i'm a happy guy.


----------



## berdde

Is it possible to replace the passive subwoofer with a more powerful, active one?


Have heard the subwoofer is not powerful enough depends on people's taste. I am thinking about SF2300 which comes with pretty nice stands and have the same spec as SS2300. The front and surround are really beautiful and heard good words on their quality as well. The only weak point is the subwoofer. It will be great if there is a chance to upgrade it.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berdde* /forum/post/15154388
> 
> 
> Is it possible to replace the passive subwoofer with a more powerful, active one?
> 
> 
> Have heard the subwoofer is not powerful enough depends on people's taste. I am thinking about SF2300 which comes with pretty nice stands and have the same spec as SS2300. The front and surround are really beautiful and heard good words on their quality as well. The only weak point is the subwoofer. It will be great if there is a chance to upgrade it.



Don't think it's possible to swap subs since it gets all it's power from the main unit, imo the passive sub does a pretty good job. With blue ray dvd's it has very good bass enough for me at least, i have my sub set at +2 and it pounds pretty good.


----------



## skatalitegp

Hey there. I just got this system and a Sony BDP-S350 Blu-ray player. I have a question about PCM 5.1.


I got "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" and saw it was PCM 5.1 compatible. I've read up on PCM a bit but am still confused on what setting to use on both the Blu-ray player and sound system to achieve the best sound results when pushing PCM.


When I'm watching "Order of the Phoenix" I have the sound system's Auto Format Direct mode set to multi stereo, which has this description: "Outputs 2 channel left/right signals from all speakers." This sounds best, as I can clearly hear all minute sound details. But I'm unsure if this is the best setting I could use for optimal audio when playing a Blu-ray with PCM 5.1.


Any help for this audio newbie would be great! Thanks all.


----------



## Lkr

Hey guys, I currently have a CT100 but I found out that I can get a refurb HT-SS2200 for $300 and a SS2300 for $320. Is it worth it? Differences between 2200 and 2300?


----------



## jjlackner

I am considering purchasing the ss2300 HTIB. I have Sony 46Z4100, PS3, & BDP-550. If I connect the HDMI from Cable, PS3, and BDP to the receiver, then to the TV from receiver, will the output produce Audio and video or just audio? Or do I need to set up separate audio from each component tothe receiver? Any help here is greatly appreciated, have a good day.


----------



## samsurd2

Connecting as you've described will give you surround sound - no separate audio connections required.


----------



## bookcase3

I just received this unit as an early Christmas present, and I'm impressed with the sound so far. But after reading and re-reading the instructions, I can't for the life of me figure out how to plug my cable box directly into the SS2300 via HDMI and get sound/video. I have my PS3 hooked up, and my A2 HD DVD player, and both work flawlessly -- I press Blu-ray and DVD on my player depending on which I'm using. But if I hook up the cable box, I have no idea what button to press to get it to work. Am I missing something? I ended up hooking it up via optical for sound and directly to my TV for video, but I'd love not to switch inputs every time I switch back and forth. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance -- it is much appreciated.


----------



## armstrg3

I'm interested in the HT SS2300 but only for the receiver, has anyone tried driving full size speakers with this receiver????


----------



## rizwan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armstrg3* /forum/post/15180927
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the HT SS2300 but only for the receiver, has anyone tried driving full size speakers with this receiver????



I'd like to know as well. from the looks of the back, it looks like this uses custom speaker connections on the back (see other images):

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665368399 


In my case, I'd like to continue using the same speakers, but I have pre-wired speaker cabling in my house that I'd like to use for the rears


----------



## aggybong




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aggybong* /forum/post/15024880
> 
> 
> How do you have HDMI Video + Optical audio source on the SS2300? I can't find out how to switch the audio source



Anybody? I can't figure it out


----------



## Jeremysm

Where can I get this unit with a Blu Ray for that insanely inexpensive price as previously posted? Also, will this work with a Panasonic PT-AX200U Projector?


Thanks!


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeremysm* /forum/post/15188731
> 
> 
> Where can I get this unit with a Blu Ray for that insanely inexpensive price as previously posted? Also, will this work with a Panasonic PT-AX200U Projector?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



That insanely inexpensive price is over







that combo was on sale a couple weeks ago at best buy. $499 for both was a great deal i had to pick it up.


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bookcase3* /forum/post/15176222
> 
> 
> I just received this unit as an early Christmas present, and I'm impressed with the sound so far. But after reading and re-reading the instructions, I can't for the life of me figure out how to plug my cable box directly into the SS2300 via HDMI and get sound/video. I have my PS3 hooked up, and my A2 HD DVD player, and both work flawlessly -- I press Blu-ray and DVD on my player depending on which I'm using. But if I hook up the cable box, I have no idea what button to press to get it to work. Am I missing something? I ended up hooking it up via optical for sound and directly to my TV for video, but I'd love not to switch inputs every time I switch back and forth. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance -- it is much appreciated.



Was anyone able to hook up their TV to the SS2300 via HDMI? If so, do you know what input I need to select for it to work? Thanks.


----------



## equinoxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bookcase3* /forum/post/15176222
> 
> 
> I just received this unit as an early Christmas present, and I'm impressed with the sound so far. But after reading and re-reading the instructions, I can't for the life of me figure out how to plug my cable box directly into the SS2300 via HDMI and get sound/video. I have my PS3 hooked up, and my A2 HD DVD player, and both work flawlessly -- I press Blu-ray and DVD on my player depending on which I'm using. But if I hook up the cable box, I have no idea what button to press to get it to work. Am I missing something? I ended up hooking it up via optical for sound and directly to my TV for video, but I'd love not to switch inputs every time I switch back and forth. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance -- it is much appreciated.



I believe the manual says to to push the sat button on the remote


----------



## jjlackner

On the reciever, must I connect audio and vido separately, or can I connect components to the receiver HDMI inputs and receive both video to TV and audio to receiver through speakers by using only one (1) HDMI cable for each component? Thaks a lot!


----------



## viziodood

Just watched the first 30mins. of 'Wanted' on blue ray gonna watch the rest tonight after work, the DTS 5.1-HD sound track sounds fantastic on this thing. The HT-SS2300 is truly amazing for the price imo, more to come.


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *equinoxman* /forum/post/15192138
> 
> 
> I believe the manual says to to push the sat button on the remote



I thought I read the manual cover to cover, but never saw this. Nevertheless, SAT does indeed do the trick, so thank you!


One other question about this unit: what sound setting do you all use? There's Cinema A, B, C, and a couple other settings. I want the most pure sound when watching Blu-rays. Is there a particular setting?


It's a great speaker system, especially considering the price. I watched the BD of "The Strangers" the other night and the hi-def sound made this mediocre movie terrifying.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bookcase3* /forum/post/15200783
> 
> 
> I thought I read the manual cover to cover, but never saw this. Nevertheless, SAT does indeed do the trick, so thank you!
> 
> 
> One other question about this unit: what sound setting do you all use? There's Cinema A, B, C, and a couple other settings. I want the most pure sound when watching Blu-rays. Is there a particular setting?
> 
> 
> It's a great speaker system, especially considering the price. I watched the BD of "The Strangers" the other night and the hi-def sound made this mediocre movie terrifying.



I have mine set at cinema B it seems to be the best setting for me, and yes i agree it's a great little system for the $.


----------



## toss sweep

About to buy the SS2300. Have a Bravia TV, DISH HD, and the PS3. You guys are much smarter on this stuff than me. Will there be major issues if I just connect everything using HDMI and leave the settings like they are from the factory? I dont even understand all the stuff you guys are talking about with changing the settings on the PS3







(it and the DISH receiver have been connected to the Sony TV since last christmas with HDMI and seem to be working fine).


Also what speaker wall mounts would you guys recommend? It seems you can get anything from $20 to over $100. Of course if there is not much difference, the cheaper would be better.


Thanks.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toss sweep* /forum/post/15205239
> 
> 
> About to buy the SS2300. Have a Bravia TV, DISH HD, and the PS3. You guys are much smarter on this stuff than me. Will there be major issues if I just connect everything using HDMI and leave the settings like they are from the factory? I dont even understand all the stuff you guys are talking about with changing the settings on the PS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it and the DISH receiver have been connected to the Sony TV since last christmas with HDMI and seem to be working fine).
> 
> 
> Also what speaker wall mounts would you guys recommend? It seems you can get anything from $20 to over $100. Of course if there is not much difference, the cheaper would be better.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Once you get everything hooked up the the ss2300 via hdmi, let us know and we can guide you on the best settings.


----------



## ChiaPet1

Thinking about buying one of these. I like the HDMI switching feature, just got a Sony Blue Ray, and I have an Bravia 46 LCD. Lowest price I see is on Amazon for $345.00 any better deals out there? or should I be looking at another unit? Would have liked wireless but those do not seem to get great reviews. I really appreciate the help..


----------



## equinoxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiaPet1* /forum/post/15208457
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying one of these. I like the HDMI switching feature, just got a Sony Blue Ray, and I have an Bravia 46 LCD. Lowest price I see is on Amazon for $345.00 any better deals out there? or should I be looking at another unit? Would have liked wireless but those do not seem to get great reviews. I really appreciate the help..



You can check the Sony web site the have refurbish for $319. New for $399.00

you might be able to still get $100.00 credit if you open a sony charge.
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921644595898 

I just order mine on Monday from ebay. List for $364.00 and free shipping. Got 10% off from ebay and 30% cashback $109.49 from microsoft using Windows Live Search and paypal any way final price will be $220.00. Dam super deal even if I have to wait 60 days to get my cash back to my paypal account This was for Dec. 1 only


----------



## equinoxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjlackner* /forum/post/15192234
> 
> 
> On the reciever, must I connect audio and vido separately, or can I connect components to the receiver HDMI inputs and receive both video to TV and audio to receiver through speakers by using only one (1) HDMI cable for each component? Thaks a lot!



Connect what you can with HDMI in and connect HDMI out to TV and you are Golden.


----------



## audia423

For those who own the ht-ss2300, which stands would you recommend for the speakers?


Thanks!


----------



## FreonStud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audia423* /forum/post/15213021
> 
> 
> For those who own the ht-ss2300, which stands would you recommend for the speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you are on a budget consider these. I am happy with them.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1055388028260


----------



## toss sweep

Our family room is weird shaped. We have a vaulted ceiling and it is open on one end (except for stairway). One sidewall is fairly cut up because of connection of foyer and balcony running overhead.


My question is this: Will the speaker settings that the unit will do using the microphone pretty much handle the weird shape of the room or am i gonna have trouble?


----------



## ChiaPet1

Is there a good Sony wireless set up that would compare to 2300? I like the thought of not having to run wires, but are any of these decent? Also which is better the SS2300 or the SF2300?? grr love new toys hate picking them out


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audia423* /forum/post/15213021
> 
> 
> For those who own the ht-ss2300, which stands would you recommend for the speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I just got these last night and I think they work extremely well:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000289DC6


----------



## seeleyx23

I discovered this site recently when picking out a new htib . I found everybody's comments really helpful in my decision. I just bought the ht-sf2300. It sounds great. Although, I had a question about playing mp3s thru my ipod... Sound only comes out of the front 2 speakers and the sub. I tried all the different settings, but couldn't get audio on all five channels. A sony rep said to try putting the receiver on prologic, but that didn't help, although when I did that all 5 speaker symbols lit up on the receiver. Can mp3s/ipods play out of all the speakers? Somebody told me they cannot. Also I read about the mp3 surround files. Will these transmit audio to all speakers? Can I convert mp3 to mp3 surround for free?

Thanks for any help


----------



## jkl25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15135909
> 
> 
> Just picked up the sony HT-SS2300 this morning @ best buy along with a sony BDP-S350 for the amazing price of $499. They have a special combo deal when you buy both units, i was planning on buying the HT-SS2300 in the next couple weeks to replace my sony DAV-HDX 265 which works great imo. I wanted to step up to blue ray also so this deal was perfect timing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it sounds very good crisp & clear audio and the S350 is amazing video is superb. So far i've watched I AM Legend and the incredible hulk on blue ray and both look & sound amazing, i'm so happy to have finally jumped on the blue ray bandwagon. It's the best $500 i've spent this year, and so far i'm loving my early x-mas gift.



I have a panasonic bd35 that im pairing with this sony system. I can choose pcm for the audio and have the bd player do the decoding or choose bitstream and have the sony do the decoding. Is the ss-2300 capable of doing the decoding for hd audio or do i have to have the bd player do it?? How do you have your system set up?? Thanks for any input


----------



## seeleyx23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkl25* /forum/post/15215751
> 
> 
> I have a panasonic bd35 that im pairing with this sony system. I can choose pcm for the audio and have the bd player do the decoding or choose bitstream and have the sony do the decoding. Is the ss-2300 capable of doing the decoding for hd audio or do i have to have the bd player do it?? How do you have your system set up?? Thanks for any input




The sony receiver cannot decode the hd audio formats (dolby true hd or dts hd master audio). You have to rely on the bd player to decode and send pcm to the receiver. Not all bd players can decode both formats, so you should check the specs


----------



## FreonStud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiaPet1* /forum/post/15208457
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying one of these. I like the HDMI switching feature, just got a Sony Blue Ray, and I have an Bravia 46 LCD. Lowest price I see is on Amazon for $345.00 any better deals out there? or should I be looking at another unit? Would have liked wireless but those do not seem to get great reviews. I really appreciate the help..



Go to http://www.bhphotovideo.com/ and keep checking. I have bought a camera and my SS2300 as well as Sony Blu Ray from them. At the time all three items were lowest prices found.Although the price has gone up since I bought mine this place usually pops up on NEXTAG,BIZRATE etc. as one of the cheapest. Quick shipping. I paid $309 for mine and $249 for the Blu Ray.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toss sweep* /forum/post/15213568
> 
> 
> Our family room is weird shaped. We have a vaulted ceiling and it is open on one end (except for stairway). One sidewall is fairly cut up because of connection of foyer and balcony running overhead.
> 
> 
> My question is this: Will the speaker settings that the unit will do using the microphone pretty much handle the weird shape of the room or am i gonna have trouble?



I would test it out with the microphone and if it sounds good, you're set. If after listening to it though it just doesn't sound right, it is very easy to adjust the settings to your liking.


----------



## ChiaPet1

Does the SS2300 have 24P HDMI processing or just the SF2300? Cant find it anywhere


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChiaPet1* /forum/post/15222528
> 
> 
> Does the SS2300 have 24P HDMI processing or just the SF2300? Cant find it anywhere



I believe it does, but hopefully some others in here can verify that.


----------



## seeleyx23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15223569
> 
> 
> I believe it does, but hopefully some others in here can verify that.



Yes, it does 1080/24p processing. FYI. The receiver is the same for both the ss2300 and the sf2300...


----------



## Ogonzz

Have any of you with this system tried using other speakers, besides the ones included in the set?


I have some sony tower speakers I was thinking of trying...perhaps the bigger center channel as well...


considering my old receiver is a 500 watt, I think this 1000 watt receiver should handle them fine...


----------



## SKYBS

I'm considering this system. Does anybody know how long the speaker wires are for the rear speakers? Is there any way to make the rear speakers wireless? Thank you.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKYBS* /forum/post/15230107
> 
> 
> I'm considering this system. Does anybody know how long the speaker wires are for the rear speakers? Is there any way to make the rear speakers wireless? Thank you.



The rear speaker wires are about 39 ft. long, and yes there are wireless kits you can get from sony or rocketfish to name a few.


----------



## darby124




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ChiaPet1
> 
> Thinking about buying one of these. I like the HDMI switching feature, just got a Sony Blue Ray, and I have an Bravia 46 LCD. Lowest price I see is on Amazon for $345.00 any better deals out there? or should I be looking at another unit? Would have liked wireless but those do not seem to get great reviews. I really appreciate the help..



I got my HT-SS2300 recently from sonystyle.com, a 'refurbished' price of $319 minus $100 for applying for and using the Sony Visa card, thus the price was $219. It came from Sony without a sign of being refurbished, just a regular box and contents with no special markings. This HT matches beautifully with the Sony BDP-S350, all HDMI to my HD Sony KDL-46XBR4. I think I am in heaven. I ordered a Logitech Harmony One to handle these items and the HD-DVR cable box and the TIVO with just one remote.


----------



## chi_town_boi

I would just like to know if anyone has confirmed that this set boosts the LFE channel. I couldn't find info on it anywhere. I am inches away from buying this but having good bass is a must for me. Thank you for the help


----------



## seeleyx23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chi_town_boi* /forum/post/15246522
> 
> 
> I would just like to know if anyone has confirmed that this set boosts the LFE channel. I couldn't find info on it anywhere. I am inches away from buying this but having good bass is a must for me. Thank you for the help



I've had the SF2300 for a week and the bass is great. I'm pretty sure it's the same sub as the SS2300. I have the sub on -7 and it still pounds, although my living room is a little small. It should also sound good in a bigger room.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chi_town_boi* /forum/post/15246522
> 
> 
> I would just like to know if anyone has confirmed that this set boosts the LFE channel. I couldn't find info on it anywhere. I am inches away from buying this but having good bass is a must for me. Thank you for the help



Well it's not room shaking bass, but the little 6.5" sub pounds pretty good in my 15'x15' living room.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chi_town_boi* /forum/post/15246522
> 
> 
> I would just like to know if anyone has confirmed that this set boosts the LFE channel. I couldn't find info on it anywhere. I am inches away from buying this but having good bass is a must for me. Thank you for the help



It does have LFE. Sometimes it will say LFE on the very left of display screen on the receiver.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreonStud* /forum/post/15213178
> 
> 
> If you are on a budget consider these. I am happy with them.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1055388028260



Those are the same stands i have for my fronts. They're pretty solid..i like them.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15249361
> 
> 
> Well it's not room shaking bass, but the little 6.5" sub pounds pretty good in my 15'x15' living room.



I agree! My living room is only 13.5 x 12 and it's got plenty of low end. I keep mine set to -1db and you can really feel it during action scenes. I have mine in the corner as you can see in the pic above and it's perfect there. You would never think it was only a 6.5" sub.


----------



## tcramer

I posted this a couple of months ago but for the new members I'll post again. Has anyone experienced the problem shown in the two pictures below? I have my PS3 hooked up to the Sony HT-SS2300 receiver via hdmi and occasionaly it appears to missing some color. Usually switching inputs a couple of times on the receiver and back to the PS3 will fix it temporarly it.


It is not an hdmi cord problem as I have used 3 different ones and it has also happened w/ all combinations of display settings on the PS3. If anyone has seen or has a fix for this please let me know!


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15256044
> 
> 
> Those are the same stands i have for my fronts. They're pretty solid..i like them.



Nice looking setup you have there Pano. Is that a th-58pz800u? Whichever set it is it looks great.


----------



## tcramer

Also, Pano...I see you have a PS3 hooked up to the SS2300. Have you ever experienced the problem I explained? What are your display settings? Do you lpcm or bitstream to the receiver?


Sorry for all the questions, I just want to figure this out.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15256520
> 
> 
> Nice looking setup you have there Pano. Is that a th-58pz800u? Whichever set it is it looks great.



Thanks! No it's not, i wish it was though! The 800u series are great plasma's! This is the previous generation TH-50PZ77U. It's been great so far, blu-ray looks amazing on it. You can't go wrong with a Panasonic plasma!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15256589
> 
> 
> Also, Pano...I see you have a PS3 hooked up to the SS2300. Have you ever experienced the problem I explained? What are your display settings? Do you lpcm or bitstream to the receiver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to figure this out.



Well, i did experience a problem a few times when i first got the SS2300. On PS3 while starting a blu-ray movie, i wouldn't get any sound out of the center channel speaker. Once i would switch to SAT or whatever and go back to BD it was fine. This only happened a handful of times and i eventually ended up changing the HDMI cables i was using and it hasn't happened since. occasionally though when watching blu-rays during the start of the movie it'll flicker and i'll lose sound for about 2 seconds then it comes back and the reciever will display "PCM 48khz". Almost like i just switched it to BD. It's rare and its happened a handful of times, but it hasn't happened recently. I never had any color problems that your reporting. Not sure what's causing that...no bitstreaming for me. I'm doing LPCM.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15256044
> 
> 
> Those are the same stands i have for my fronts. They're pretty solid..i like them.



2nd the nice set up comment looks nice & clean, btw i bought a set of stands very simiar to those sanus stands in your pic over the week end. Got them a walmart i would say they are knock offs lol, mine are made by vuepoint model #HTBS paid $39 nice stands i like them.


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15256501
> 
> 
> I posted this a couple of months ago but for the new members I'll post again. Has anyone experienced the problem shown in the two pictures below? I have my PS3 hooked up to the Sony HT-SS2300 receiver via hdmi and occasionaly it appears to missing some color. Usually switching inputs a couple of times on the receiver and back to the PS3 will fix it temporarly it.
> 
> 
> It is not an hdmi cord problem as I have used 3 different ones and it has also happened w/ all combinations of display settings on the PS3. If anyone has seen or has a fix for this please let me know!



I haven't experienced this at all. Could it be a problem with the receiver?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bookcase3* /forum/post/15258978
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced this at all. Could it be a problem with the receiver?



I thought that too but it's never happened with my Tivo HD and I've tried both in all three inputs. One person said it happened to them too.


----------



## kingnothing123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15256044
> 
> 
> Those are the same stands i have for my fronts. They're pretty solid..i like them.



Pano-How does the center speaker sound on the wall above the TV? Love the setup.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingnothing123* /forum/post/15259458
> 
> 
> Pano-How does the center speaker sound on the wall above the TV? Love the setup.



Thanks!

At first i wanted to just try it out and see how it would sound being wall mounted compared to having it on the stand. I have it pointing at a slight downward angle, so it's more at ear level and i'm happy with it there. It's hard to tell, but the stand itself is very low profile, its only 13.5" off the ground, so the center channel would be sitting pretty low if i had it on the stand. If the stand was taller, it would of been fine but in this case i think it sounded better being up higher.


----------



## DLV975

Ok, I Just got the SS2300 and I need some help getting this setup for the best audio quality.

I have a PS3 connected to it via HDMI

I have a 360 connected to it via HDMI (360 is set to Dolby 5.1 in the settings/audio)

Its all going out to my Vizio HDTV via HDMI It looks awesome i just need to get the audio sounding good.


What do I need to set my receiver to for the best audio?

What do I need to set my PS3 to for best audio for movies and games?

I tried changing things on my PS3 in the settings/audio area but it wont let me set to anything but Linear 2.1

I want to be able to watch my Blue Rays while listening to the best possible sound and also play games that support Dolby 5.1


I know I have a ton of questions I just need some guidance as I am very new to the whole surround sound world.


Thanks


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15259950
> 
> 
> Ok, I Just got the SS2300 and I need some help getting this setup for the best audio quality.
> 
> I have a PS3 connected to it via HDMI
> 
> I have a 360 connected to it via HDMI (360 is set to Dolby 5.1 in the settings/audio)
> 
> Its all going out to my Vizio HDTV via HDMI It looks awesome i just need to get the audio sounding good.
> 
> 
> What do I need to set my receiver to for the best audio?
> 
> What do I need to set my PS3 to for best audio for movies and games?
> 
> I tried changing things on my PS3 in the settings/audio area but it wont let me set to anything but Linear 2.1
> 
> I want to be able to watch my Blue Rays while listening to the best possible sound and also play games that support Dolby 5.1
> 
> 
> I know I have a ton of questions I just need some guidance as I am very new to the whole surround sound world.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I can't say about the 360 but for the PS3 you'll want to go into sound settings and deselect as many 2.1's as you can and select all the 5.1's and 7.1's you are allowed to. Also, under video settings -->audio, you will want to set it to Linear PCM so that the PS3 will decode DTS master and Dolby True HD whereas the ss2300 does not decode these high quality formats. Selecting bitstream would send the undecoded audio to the receiver for decoding, so use LPCM.


----------



## big_lew

I just bought a set from Costco that was bundled with the Sony S550 Blu Ray player and S2300 system. I set up my living room and the blu ray player is now connected with HDMI (Blu ray hdmi to receiver, another HDMI connected from receiver to the Pana 32 inch LCD 720p tv). I want to make sure the S2300 is outputting the best sound when I am watching blu ray movies. I just did the auto calibration with the mic that came with it. I would like to know what are the best settings to get the best audio for the blu ray movies. I am not familiar with bitstream and the other settings everyone talked about here. I basically just plugged everything in and did the auto calibration and that was it. I watched The Dark Knight last night with the received volume at +23 and it sounded awesome. Bass was amazing (I think the auto calibration set it at +7 for the sub). I did notice that the dialogue was not as loud as I wanted to be. I believe this was coming from the center speaker. Can someone please help me figure out how to set my system so that I can receive the best audio? I appreciate the help and thanks in advance!


----------



## DLV975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15260078
> 
> 
> I can't say about the 360 but for the PS3 you'll want to go into sound settings and deselect as many 2.1's as you can and select all the 5.1's and 7.1's you are allowed to. Also, under video settings -->audio, you will want to set it to Linear PCM so that the PS3 will decode DTS master and Dolby True HD whereas the ss2300 does not decode these high quality formats. Selecting bitstream would send the undecoded audio to the receiver for decoding, so use LPCM.



I changed the setting for my audio HDMI to Linear PCM but,

for some weird reason my PS3 wont let me deselect the two 2.1 settings and when i select the 5.1 and 7.1 ones it does not stay, when i click yes to save settings and go back to check if any of it changed and it only shows that the 2.1's are checked and all the others i just checked are unchecked.

Also my theme on my PS3 is set to Original but my background is Red. What is that about? Does it change colors with the month or something or is something wrong?

Please help me out.


----------



## Ogonzz

Are the speakers in the set two-way or three-way speakers?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15263082
> 
> 
> I changed the setting for my audio HDMI to Linear PCM but,
> 
> for some weird reason my PS3 wont let me deselect the two 2.1 settings and when i select the 5.1 and 7.1 ones it does not stay, when i click yes to save settings and go back to check if any of it changed and it only shows that the 2.1's are checked and all the others i just checked are unchecked.
> 
> Also my theme on my PS3 is set to Original but my background is Red. What is that about? Does it change colors with the month or something or is something wrong?
> 
> Please help me out.



Ya, it won't let you deselect all of the 2.1's. It is kind of wierd with the save, you have to hit x or something at the last screen to actually save the settings even though it looks like they have been saved.


As far as the background, it does change with the day. From bright at noon to black at midnight. It only does that on original though so if you don't like the changing colors select a different theme.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15265115
> 
> 
> Are the speakers in the set two-way or three-way speakers?



The speakers are full range cones, no tweeters but they still sound very good with dvd's.


----------



## DLV975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15267340
> 
> 
> Ya, it won't let you deselect all of the 2.1's. It is kind of wierd with the save, you have to hit x or something at the last screen to actually save the settings even though it looks like they have been saved.
> 
> 
> As far as the background, it does change with the day. From bright at noon to black at midnight. It only does that on original though so if you don't like the changing colors select a different theme.




I read earlier in the thread that you where having problems with the hdmi output on the ss2300 when using your ps3.

I had the same problem that's why my screen was going Red and changing all sorts of weird colors like the pics you posted earlier on. I took the unit back to bestbuy and got a new one and same thing happened.

I finally took it back to BestBuy and we swaped out there display receiver with mine to test it out and it worked fine in the store so at this point i was like WHAT?!!!

Long story short it ended up being that my cable was a cheap hdmi cable. I bought the rocketfish HDMI cables and they work great no more color problems with the weird color stuff anymore. You may want to try picking up a nice cable for your PS3 to the Receiver and one from the Receiver to the TV. It may fix your issue. Oh and one more question about the audio on the PS3.

When I set it to Linear PCM will it display dolby,trueHD, or something like that on my receiver?

Thanks for all your help on the audio side man.









Good luck with your video problem.


P.S. The SS2300 is a great system and sounds awesome. At a price you cant beat for what your getting. I got lucky however because I got it for 199.99 on Black Friday.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15268614
> 
> 
> I read earlier in the thread that you where having problems with the hdmi output on the ss2300 when using your ps3.
> 
> I had the same problem that's why my screen was going Red and changing all sorts of weird colors like the pics you posted earlier on. I took the unit back to bestbuy and got a new one and same thing happened.
> 
> I finally took it back to BestBuy and we swaped out there display receiver with mine to test it out and it worked fine in the store so at this point i was like WHAT?!!!
> 
> Long story short it ended up being that my cable was a cheap hdmi cable. I bought the rocketfish HDMI cables and they work great no more color problems with the weird color stuff anymore. You may want to try picking up a nice cable for your PS3 to the Receiver and one from the Receiver to the TV. It may fix your issue. Oh and one more question about the audio on the PS3.
> 
> When I set it to Linear PCM will it display dolby,trueHD, or something like that on my receiver?
> 
> Thanks for all your help on the audio side man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your video problem.
> 
> 
> P.S. The SS2300 is a great system and sounds awesome. At a price you cant beat for what your getting. I got lucky however because I got it for 199.99 on Black Friday.




So you bought an expensive cable and it is no longer happening...bizaar. I just don't see how that would change anything...I mean it's the exact same signal no matter what cable. I would say I currently use some of the higher-quality cheap cables. Maybe I'll give a better one a shot some day, but for now I can live with this occasionally happening. May I ask what model number cable you got and how much you paid for it?



I don't believe it will actually display that anymore as it will just display lpcm. If you hit display for the ps3 while playing a blu-ray, it will tell you what audio it is decoding. The receiver will only display dolby, dts etc if you are bitstreaming to it and it is doing the decoding.


----------



## DLV975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15268763
> 
> 
> So you bought an expensive cable and it is no longer happening...bizaar. I just don't see how that would change anything...I mean it's the exact same signal no matter what cable. I would say I currently use some of the higher-quality cheap cables. Maybe I'll give a better one a shot some day, but for now I can live with this occasionally happening. May I ask what model number cable you got and how much you paid for it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it will actually display that anymore as it will just display lpcm. If you hit display for the ps3 while playing a blu-ray, it will tell you what audio it is decoding. The receiver will only display dolby, dts etc if you are bitstreaming to it and it is doing the decoding.



Im using the 4ft Rocket Fish cables from BestBuy they are 60bucks each. A little steep but it fixed my problem with the weird color issue. I tried one of their cheapy display cables at the store and it did the weird color thing when you lightly touched the hdmi cable or moved the receiver in the slightest way. But when i hooked up that rocketfish nothing happened even when moving the receiver and tapping pretty firmly on the the hdmi connector. So that was my issue it may be what causing yours at times. Because my cable wasnt doing it at all time but only sometimes when i would mess with the cable a little bit it would correct it but with the higher end cables its perfect. I dont know man, all i can say is give it a shot its wont hurt. Worse case you return the cables if it doesnt solve the issue. 30days at Best Buy and im sure its the same at CC as well.

Thanks again for you help


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15268956
> 
> 
> Im using the 4ft Rocket Fish cables from BestBuy they are 60bucks each. A little steep but it fixed my problem with the weird color issue. I tried one of their cheapy display cables at the store and it did the weird color thing when you lightly touched the hdmi cable or moved the receiver in the slightest way. But when i hooked up that rocketfish nothing happened even when moving the receiver and tapping pretty firmly on the the hdmi connector. So that was my issue it may be what causing yours at times. Because my cable wasnt doing it at all time but only sometimes when i would mess with the cable a little bit it would correct it but with the higher end cables its perfect. I dont know man, all i can say is give it a shot its wont hurt. Worse case you return the cables if it doesnt solve the issue. 30days at Best Buy and im sure its the same at CC as well.
> 
> Thanks again for you help



Are they the RF-G1160 model #? Or the RF-G111's?


Thanks man


----------



## tcramer

Pano, what kind of hdmi cable are you using from your PS3 to your receiver and from your receiver to your TV? If you read the posts between me and dlv975, apparently and hdmi cable CAN make a difference.


----------



## Ogonzz

Perhaps some of you can help me out here...I am strongly considering buying this system after christmas, but...


I currently have a 5.1 component system, older one. A pioneer receiver and sony speakers. The speakers are kinda large, which has force me to place them in less than ideal locations. For example, my center channel is about 12" wide by about 8" deep, and the only place I can put it is above my entertainment center, which is about a foot below the ceiling. The rear surrounds are also somewhat big, not to mention heavy, the wall bracket can barely hold them up, trying to adjust them is pointless. The fronts are large tower speakers.


Part of the reason I want to upgrade is for aesthetics and space saving design, which would allow for better placement of the speakers. I also picked up the blu-ray S350 a couple weeks ago, and this would go nicely with it.


I guess what I'm asking is if any of you have changed from a "larger" system to this, and what your experience has been like, or any recommendations you might have...


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15270503
> 
> 
> Perhaps some of you can help me out here...I am strongly considering buying this system after christmas, but...
> 
> 
> I currently have a 5.1 component system, older one. A pioneer receiver and sony speakers. The speakers are kinda large, which has force me to place them in less than ideal locations. For example, my center channel is about 12" wide by about 8" deep, and the only place I can put it is above my entertainment center, which is about a foot below the ceiling. The rear surrounds are also somewhat big, not to mention heavy, the wall bracket can barely hold them up, trying to adjust them is pointless. The fronts are large tower speakers.
> 
> 
> Part of the reason I want to upgrade is for aesthetics and space saving design, which would allow for better placement of the speakers. I also picked up the blu-ray S350 a couple weeks ago, and this would go nicely with it.
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is if any of you have changed from a "larger" system to this, and what your experience has been like, or any recommendations you might have...



I had a old 5.1 system, with a Pioneer receiver and very large speakers. Part of my switch was for aesthetics, but I also wanted hi-def sound. Since getting this new system the day before Thanksgiving, I'm more than impressed. Makes me wonder why I had waited so long!


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15269102
> 
> 
> Pano, what kind of hdmi cable are you using from your PS3 to your receiver and from your receiver to your TV? If you read the posts between me and dlv975, apparently and hdmi cable CAN make a difference.



Sorry for the late response. I suddenly stopped getting email notifications...


At first i was using all monoprice.com hdmi cables. You know the extra thick non flexable ones! They worked fine, but i only needed 3ft and 6ft cables and they weren't very flexable. Those are good for longer runs.


I changed all my HDMI cables to "Tartan Cable 28 AWG HDMI Cables" from bluejeanscable.com. They cost under $5 for each one and they are very flexable and they work great. You really don't need to spend crazy amounts of money on HDMI cables. I don't understand the color issue between "cheap" cables on the PS3. Maybe the contacts weren't making a solid connection? I can't say. I've never had any problems like that with an HDMI cable. But since changing over to the Tartan cables, i never experienced that issue i would somtimes get where i'd get no sound out of the center channel speaker...A lot of people on this forum use monoprice.com cables and from bluejeanscable.com without any issue. I thnk it would be bizzare if the PS3 or the SS2300 would be picky between HDMI cables. It'll either work or it won't. But like everything else, could of been a defective cable.


I say just try replacing all your cables, They're cheap enough.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bookcase3* /forum/post/15270698
> 
> 
> I had a old 5.1 system, with a Pioneer receiver and very large speakers. Part of my switch was for aesthetics, but I also wanted hi-def sound. Since getting this new system the day before Thanksgiving, I'm more than impressed. Makes me wonder why I had waited so long!



DTS-HD MA and TrueHD sound great! Just make sure you manually select these codecs in the blu-ray movie audio settings menu. Most blu-ray movies default to the old Dolby Digtal codec by default.


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15263082
> 
> 
> I changed the setting for my audio HDMI to Linear PCM but,
> 
> for some weird reason my PS3 wont let me deselect the two 2.1 settings and when i select the 5.1 and 7.1 ones it does not stay, when i click yes to save settings and go back to check if any of it changed and it only shows that the 2.1's are checked and all the others i just checked are unchecked.
> 
> Also my theme on my PS3 is set to Original but my background is Red. What is that about? Does it change colors with the month or something or is something wrong?
> 
> Please help me out.



I didn't realize I needed to change the BD/DVD audio to Linear PCM! Fixed that. But what are these other 2.1/5.1/7.1 settings you're talking about. I use my PS3 strictly to watch movies, so other than changing the HDMI audio to Linear PCM, should I be changing something else? Thanks.


----------



## DLV975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15268989
> 
> 
> Are they the RF-G1160 model #? Or the RF-G111's?
> 
> 
> Thanks man



I'm using the rocketfish G1160 for ps3 to receiver and G1160 from receiver to TV


----------



## kingnothing123

Just bought the HTSS2300 from Amazon and received it on Tuesday. last night I go to open up the contents of the box and the speaker wires were missing!! WTF! Everything else was packed and sealed correctly but no wires. I called Sony and they are sending them UPS in the next 7-10 days. So pissed..


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15271280
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late response. I suddenly stopped getting email notifications...
> 
> 
> At first i was using all monoprice.com hdmi cables. You know the extra thick non flexable ones! They worked fine, but i only needed 3ft and 6ft cables and they weren't very flexable. Those are good for longer runs.
> 
> 
> I changed all my HDMI cables to "Tartan Cable 28 AWG HDMI Cables" from bluejeanscable.com. They cost under $5 for each one and they are very flexable and they work great. You really don't need to spend crazy amounts of money on HDMI cables. I don't understand the color issue between "cheap" cables on the PS3. Maybe the contacts weren't making a solid connection? I can't say. I've never had any problems like that with an HDMI cable. But since changing over to the Tartan cables, i never experienced that issue i would somtimes get where i'd get no sound out of the center channel speaker...A lot of people on this forum use monoprice.com cables and from bluejeanscable.com without any issue. I thnk it would be bizzare if the PS3 or the SS2300 would be picky between HDMI cables. It'll either work or it won't. But like everything else, could of been a defective cable.
> 
> 
> I say just try replacing all your cables, They're cheap enough.



I know. I never would and am not going to buy expensive cables. I would say I used the 'high quality cheap cables' around $5 apiece. It really is a bizaar thing. I have used 5 different cables (3 different brands) and they all have at some point or another caused the problem. I'm pretty sure the contacts are good...they are very snug in the PS3, receiver and TV. Strange.


----------



## terpsfan2008

I was looking at this system (without spending a small fortune on a big component system), because I need more HDMI's and digital audio inputs. I noticed on the receiver its says its standard Dolby and DTS, however someone noted earlier in the thread that this system can go Dolby HD and DTS HD (with a blue ray player that has DTS and Dolby HD)..is that true even though it is says in the receiver that has standard Dolby and DTS? I thought Dolby and DTS HD were for 7.1 systems? Any help would be great!


Thanks,


Grant


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terpsfan2008* /forum/post/15276893
> 
> 
> I was looking at this system (without spending a small fortune on a big component system), because I need more HDMI's and digital audio inputs. I noticed on the receiver its says its standard Dolby and DTS, however someone noted earlier in the thread that this system can go Dolby HD and DTS HD (with a blue ray player that has DTS and Dolby HD)..is that true even though it is says in the receiver that has standard Dolby and DTS? I thought Dolby and DTS HD were for 7.1 systems? Any help would be great!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Grant



This system itself does not decode Dolby HD or DTS HD but only regular Dolby and DTS. To hear the HD audios with this system you will need a blu-ray player that decodes the HD formats itself and then sends the audio via LPCM to the receiver. Dolby and DTS HD are for 5.1 and 7.1 systems. There are very few movies/games that actually have 7.1 right now.


Hope that helps


----------



## terpsfan2008




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15277162
> 
> 
> This system itself does not decode Dolby HD or DTS HD but only regular Dolby and DTS. To hear the HD audios with this system you will need a blu-ray player that decodes the HD formats itself and then sends the audio via LPCM to the receiver. Dolby and DTS HD are for 5.1 and 7.1 systems. There are very few movies/games that actually have 7.1 right now.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



That helps!, that's great to hear that all you need is the DVD player even though the receiver dose not have the decoder.


Thanks


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big_lew* /forum/post/15261546
> 
> 
> I just bought a set from Costco that was bundled with the Sony S550 Blu Ray player and S2300 system. I set up my living room and the blu ray player is now connected with HDMI (Blu ray hdmi to receiver, another HDMI connected from receiver to the Pana 32 inch LCD 720p tv). I want to make sure the S2300 is outputting the best sound when I am watching blu ray movies. I just did the auto calibration with the mic that came with it. I would like to know what are the best settings to get the best audio for the blu ray movies. I am not familiar with bitstream and the other settings everyone talked about here. I basically just plugged everything in and did the auto calibration and that was it. I watched The Dark Knight last night with the received volume at +23 and it sounded awesome. Bass was amazing (I think the auto calibration set it at +7 for the sub). I did notice that the dialogue was not as loud as I wanted to be. I believe this was coming from the center speaker. Can someone please help me figure out how to set my system so that I can receive the best audio? I appreciate the help and thanks in advance!



You can adjust the center channel level to help improve dialogue, i have mine set at +2. Btw your +7 setting for the sub is kinda high imo, i have my sub set at +2 and it thumps real good.


----------



## big_lew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15280534
> 
> 
> You can adjust the center channel level to help improve dialogue, i have mine set at +2. Btw your +7 setting for the sub is kinda high imo, i have my sub set at +2 and it thumps real good.



Thanks for the reply. I thought everyone ignored my post. Lol... The auto calibration set my center channel level at +2 and it was not as loud for the dialogue. Now I have it set at +9 and it sounds way better. Maybe it was just the Dark Knight that had quiet dialogue. I will try setting my sub level lower. It's been thumping the ceiling (upstairs was complaining).







Thanks again!


----------



## DJ88

I'm thinking about getting this system to get the HD lossles audio codecs with my blu ray player, but I want to know if people here think it would be worth it if it's replacing an old Sony HT-DDW660 5.1 HTIB.


Does that upgrade sound good? Would I hear a really nice improvement in sound?


----------



## apolloiamgod

Hey folks,

I am buying the HT-SS2300 as part of the BB deal with the Sony TV. I forgot to check a couple of things on the receiver:


- Does this support Speaker A,B and A+B?

- Does this need banana plugs since I have better speakers at home which have the wire jack thingy.


Thank you


----------



## samsurd2

^^ RTFM. You can download it here: http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTSS2300_EN.pdf


----------



## DLV975

I know this thread is for the Sony HTIB and I have one and love it but I have a question about Two HDTV's


I just got a Samsung LN46A500 46" for 999.99

What do you think of this TV?

I was looking at the Vizio SV420XVt (42" with 120HZ refresh rate.) for 999.99

Do you think the Vizio would be a better choice? It does have 120hz refresh rate.

Also is there anyone that would suggest maybe another tv in the 1000 price range that would maybe be better than both of these tvs and it doesnt matter if its a 40 i just dont want to go smaller than 40.

I noticed with the 46 samsung that, I just got, it tend to look a little motion blurry when playing games that are native 720p but the 1080p native games like MGS4 looks awesome. I also think native 720p games look much better on smaller tvs.

anyhow, please someone help me out.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big_lew* /forum/post/15287627
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I thought everyone ignored my post. Lol... The auto calibration set my center channel level at +2 and it was not as loud for the dialogue. Now I have it set at +9 and it sounds way better. Maybe it was just the Dark Knight that had quiet dialogue. I will try setting my sub level lower. It's been thumping the ceiling (upstairs was complaining).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I did the auto calibration when i first got the system just to see how it does. I just went back and tuned everything to my liking. I have my center channel on +4. There has been a lot of talk about the dialog in the dark knight blu-ray being too low. I didn't think it was too bad, i haven't watched it all but i had it cranked up to about 25 during one of the action scenes. It's pretty bass heavy though. i had to crank down the SW level a little.


----------



## JJM68

I've been following this thread and hope someone can help me as I am relatively new to all this. I just purchased a Sony BDP-BX1 Blu-Ray player and the HT-SS2300 as a home theater system. My understanding is the BX1 is identical to the Sony BDP-S350 player, but I have seen conflicting statements as to whether the BX-1 can actually decode True HD. I have a 10 year old Sony 5.1 receiver, and my concern is I wont hear a dramatic improvement in audio with the SS2300, or that I won't be able to take advantage of the HD audio formats on Blu-Ray. I have not setup the system yet as it is a Xmas gift, any opinions if this was worth the upgrade?


----------



## apolloiamgod

Thanks samsurd2....


----------



## freshnminty

Hi guys, I'm really a newbie and still confused after reading this thread (sorry). I have the HT-SF2300, PS3, HD Cable Box, and Sony 52 inch LCD. Everything is hooked up using HDMI's. I'm also not understanding why my sound is screwy.


With the receiver turned on, set to "AFD Auto" watching an HD broadcast I get all the speakers

on the front panel to light up and it displays Dolby Digital. Sound is great as well.


Here is the problem, watching a DVD or BD in my PS3 with the receiver still set to "AFD Auto" I have yet to get any surround sound. The display on the receiver only shows the left and right fronts with the subwoofer. The center and rear surrounds disappear. If I select PL II Movie I get surround sound but the sound is somewhat muted and bass is weak. The PS3 is set for Linear PCM, is this the problem? I've tried changing the receiver from "tv/amp" to just "amp" and that made no difference. What am I missing?

PLEASE HELP lol...

thanks, Mike


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freshnminty* /forum/post/15301613
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm really a newbie and still confused after reading this thread (sorry). I have the HT-SF2300, PS3, HD Cable Box, and Sony 52 inch LCD. Everything is hooked up using HDMI's. I'm also not understanding why my sound is screwy.
> 
> 
> With the receiver turned on, set to "AFD Auto" watching an HD broadcast I get all the speakers
> 
> on the front panel to light up and it displays Dolby Digital. Sound is great as well.
> 
> 
> Here is the problem, watching a DVD or BD in my PS3 with the receiver still set to "AFD Auto" I have yet to get any surround sound. The display on the receiver only shows the left and right fronts with the subwoofer. The center and rear surrounds disappear. If I select PL II Movie I get surround sound but the sound is somewhat muted and bass is weak. The PS3 is set for Linear PCM, is this the problem? I've tried changing the receiver from "tv/amp" to just "amp" and that made no difference. What am I missing?
> 
> PLEASE HELP lol...
> 
> thanks, Mike



With LPCM selected on my PS3, I cannot even change the options for sound as it says 'not used'. If you are able to change these settings, on your remote go to Movie-->Cin B. That tends to give the best surround for pretty much everything.


----------



## airfrancisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freshnminty* /forum/post/15301613
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I'm really a newbie and still confused after reading this thread (sorry). I have the HT-SF2300, PS3, HD Cable Box, and Sony 52 inch LCD. Everything is hooked up using HDMI's. I'm also not understanding why my sound is screwy.
> 
> 
> With the receiver turned on, set to "AFD Auto" watching an HD broadcast I get all the speakers
> 
> on the front panel to light up and it displays Dolby Digital. Sound is great as well.
> 
> 
> Here is the problem, watching a DVD or BD in my PS3 with the receiver still set to "AFD Auto" I have yet to get any surround sound. The display on the receiver only shows the left and right fronts with the subwoofer. The center and rear surrounds disappear. If I select PL II Movie I get surround sound but the sound is somewhat muted and bass is weak. The PS3 is set for Linear PCM, is this the problem? I've tried changing the receiver from "tv/amp" to just "amp" and that made no difference. What am I missing?
> 
> PLEASE HELP lol...
> 
> thanks, Mike



That happens to me before with HT-7200DH until I found what was wrong. If you set up the audio setting in PS3 with "TV+AMP" it will output 2.1 and nothing more. So what I would try is to change SS2300 to just "AMP" and in PS3 select automatic for hdmi in audio output setting and you should have all the 5.1 and 7.1 selected. Hope this helps cuz this similar situation happened to me before and this is how I solved it. Thanks


----------



## chi_town_boi

I am having some similar problems as stated above. I have this receiver hooked up to ps3 and tv via hdmi. When watching the Dark Night everything was fine but the dialogue was somewhat low, also depending on the scene it would go from widescreen format to full screen which was pretty annoying. I dont know if it's something I am doing wrong or if its just the way they recorded the movie. I am using linear pcm and got true hd output. My other concern is how do I listen to mp3's (loaded on my external hard drive and hooked up to the ps3) in surround sound. All I get is the 2 front channels and sub. I tried using a regular audio cd and at first it did the same thing, but then i changed the settings on the ps3 for the lowest hz 2.1 and 5.1 linear settings and it worked because this allowed me to use the surround function on the receiver to change the sound effects. Normally during video games or watching blu rays these options display as "not used." I am also having a hard time getting guitar hero III to play in surround sound as well, but I tried CoD WaW and it works fine. Just wondering if anyone knows whats going on here. Help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chi_town_boi* /forum/post/15305354
> 
> 
> I am having some similar problems as stated above. I have this receiver hooked up to ps3 and tv via hdmi. When watching the Dark Night everything was fine but the dialogue was somewhat low, also depending on the scene it would go from widescreen format to full screen which was pretty annoying. I dont know if it's something I am doing wrong or if its just the way they recorded the movie. I am using linear pcm and got true hd output. My other concern is how do I listen to mp3's (loaded on my external hard drive and hooked up to the ps3) in surround sound. All I get is the 2 front channels and sub. I tried using a regular audio cd and at first it did the same thing, but then i changed the settings on the ps3 for the lowest hz 2.1 and 5.1 linear settings and it worked because this allowed me to use the surround function on the receiver to change the sound effects. Normally during video games or watching blu rays these options display as "not used." I am also having a hard time getting guitar hero III to play in surround sound as well, but I tried CoD WaW and it works fine. Just wondering if anyone knows whats going on here. Help is appreciated. Thanks.



I haven't seen it but I hear that the Dark Night has some IMAX 16:9 scenes mixed in w/ the regular film, and that would what's causing the format change. As far as the low dialouge, turn up the center speaker like suggested earlier and that will help. I can't comment on mp3 as I've never used the feature. The 'not used' is normal...for True HD on the PS3 as it decodes the channels and sends the signals as decoded to the receiver and that cannot be changed.


----------



## airfrancisco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chi_town_boi* /forum/post/15305354
> 
> 
> I am having some similar problems as stated above. I have this receiver hooked up to ps3 and tv via hdmi. When watching the Dark Night everything was fine but the dialogue was somewhat low, also depending on the scene it would go from widescreen format to full screen which was pretty annoying. I dont know if it's something I am doing wrong or if its just the way they recorded the movie. I am using linear pcm and got true hd output. My other concern is how do I listen to mp3's (loaded on my external hard drive and hooked up to the ps3) in surround sound. All I get is the 2 front channels and sub. I tried using a regular audio cd and at first it did the same thing, but then i changed the settings on the ps3 for the lowest hz 2.1 and 5.1 linear settings and it worked because this allowed me to use the surround function on the receiver to change the sound effects. Normally during video games or watching blu rays these options display as "not used." I am also having a hard time getting guitar hero III to play in surround sound as well, but I tried CoD WaW and it works fine. Just wondering if anyone knows whats going on here. Help is appreciated. Thanks.




Maybe you can try turning off the dynamic range in PS3. I turned that off and the dialogue was much louder than before.


----------



## chi_town_boi

Figured out my problem with the mp3s. It seems the only way to get output from all channels is to deselect all audio options from the ps3 menu leaving only the default (grayed out) options and using multi st sound effect on the receiver as this is the only one that sounds good. If anyone else had this problem and found a different solution please let me know


----------



## epounds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15225717
> 
> 
> Have any of you with this system tried using other speakers, besides the ones included in the set?
> 
> 
> I have some sony tower speakers I was thinking of trying...perhaps the bigger center channel as well...
> 
> 
> considering my old receiver is a 500 watt, I think this 1000 watt receiver should handle them fine...



I just purchased the HT-SS2300 as part of the combo kit from Costco. I used the speakers I already had from my DAV-C990 set. My old HTIB unit fried, so I had to replace it, but I liked the old speakers as they aesthetically are higher quality than the ones included in the HT-SS2300 set. All I had to do is spice the new connectors on to the old speaker wires. The only "issue" I found is that after performing auto-calibration, the subwoofer was detected as "phase out". The manual says this means the polarity may be reversed, but the sub seems to be performing fine.


----------



## Ogonzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epounds* /forum/post/15307832
> 
> 
> I just purchased the HT-SS2300 as part of the combo kit from Costco. I used the speakers I already had from my DAV-C990 set. My old HTIB unit fried, so I had to replace it, but I liked the old speakers as they aesthetically are higher quality than the ones included in the HT-SS2300 set. All I had to do is spice the new connectors on to the old speaker wires. The only "issue" I found is that after performing auto-calibration, the subwoofer was detected as "phase out". The manual says this means the polarity may be reversed, but the sub seems to be performing fine.



Did you notice a difference in sound quality from the stock speakers to the others you used?


----------



## Ogonzz

I finally picked up the SS2300 this past weekend, and I must admit I was blown away by the sound quality. I did not expect it to be as good as it is.

It is a considerable improvement over my previous system.


And with blu-rays, the difference is night and day. It literaly felt like you were almost at the movie theatre ;-)


I didn't find the auto-calibration mic to be too useful, the settings it ended up with were a bit off to my liking; so just ended up adjusting them manualy.


All in all, great system. Those of you contemplating purchasing it will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chi_town_boi* /forum/post/15305354
> 
> 
> I am having some similar problems as stated above. I have this receiver hooked up to ps3 and tv via hdmi. When watching the Dark Night everything was fine but the dialogue was somewhat low, also depending on the scene it would go from widescreen format to full screen which was pretty annoying. I dont know if it's something I am doing wrong or if its just the way they recorded the movie. I am using linear pcm and got true hd output. My other concern is how do I listen to mp3's (loaded on my external hard drive and hooked up to the ps3) in surround sound. All I get is the 2 front channels and sub. I tried using a regular audio cd and at first it did the same thing, but then i changed the settings on the ps3 for the lowest hz 2.1 and 5.1 linear settings and it worked because this allowed me to use the surround function on the receiver to change the sound effects. Normally during video games or watching blu rays these options display as "not used." I am also having a hard time getting guitar hero III to play in surround sound as well, but I tried CoD WaW and it works fine. Just wondering if anyone knows whats going on here. Help is appreciated. Thanks.



That's the way The Dark Knight was recorded. the "full screen" scenes were filmed with an IMAX camera. So it'll go from 1:78:1 aspect ratio to 2:40:1. I didn't mind it. I thought the imax scenes were great!


Make Sure you have DRC set to OFF. This will affect the dialogue and make it sound low if its on.


----------



## epounds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15309404
> 
> 
> Did you notice a difference in sound quality from the stock speakers to the others you used?



I never hooked up the speakers that came with the SS2300. I can only compare how the speakers sound with the old 990 unit hooked up versus the new SS2300, and the new unit sounds great. The only thing I'm thinking about playing with is swapping out the old sub with the new one.


On a different topic, the one think frustrating about the SS2300 is the lack of a headphone jack. I'm surprised they would engineer a special jack for the auto calibration mic, but would leave off a way to plug in headphones.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15309434
> 
> 
> I finally picked up the SS2300 this past weekend, and I must admit I was blown away by the sound quality. I did not expect it to be as good as it is.
> 
> It is a considerable improvement over my previous system.
> 
> 
> And with blu-rays, the difference is night and day. It literaly felt like you were almost at the movie theatre ;-)
> 
> 
> I didn't find the auto-calibration mic to be too useful, the settings it ended up with were a bit off to my liking; so just ended up adjusting them manualy.
> 
> 
> All in all, great system. Those of you contemplating purchasing it will not be dissapointed.



I agree 100% with you, it's a great compact system. I've had mine for 3 weeks now and i'm very happy with my SS2300, some of my friends were kinda turned off by the size of the center speaker but when i played a blue ray they were impressed.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15268614
> 
> 
> I read earlier in the thread that you where having problems with the hdmi output on the ss2300 when using your ps3.
> 
> I had the same problem that's why my screen was going Red and changing all sorts of weird colors like the pics you posted earlier on. I took the unit back to bestbuy and got a new one and same thing happened.
> 
> I finally took it back to BestBuy and we swaped out there display receiver with mine to test it out and it worked fine in the store so at this point i was like WHAT?!!!
> 
> Long story short it ended up being that my cable was a cheap hdmi cable. I bought the rocketfish HDMI cables and they work great no more color problems with the weird color stuff anymore. You may want to try picking up a nice cable for your PS3 to the Receiver and one from the Receiver to the TV. It may fix your issue. Oh and one more question about the audio on the PS3.
> 
> When I set it to Linear PCM will it display dolby,trueHD, or something like that on my receiver?
> 
> Thanks for all your help on the audio side man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your video problem.
> 
> 
> P.S. The SS2300 is a great system and sounds awesome. At a price you cant beat for what your getting. I got lucky however because I got it for 199.99 on Black Friday.



Just out of curiosity, I borrowed a friends Rocketfish cables and it did not help with the color thing. What are your video settings on the PS3? I think I've tried every combination but perhaps I missed one?


----------



## Toddgabweg

I got the HT-SS2300 a few days ago with a 46 in Sony Bravia and a Sony bluray player (the package at CC)... anyway I have my cable box and PS3 hooked up via HDMI to the receiver (the 360 I have an optical cable- the 360 is hooked up to the TV via component cables)... when I switch from SAT to BD (my PS3) I noticed while playing a game that the screen would go blank for a second or two- this happened in the middle of a game- not just in the beginning- I would be in the middle of a race and the screen would go blank (no sound either) then everything would be fine after a second or two of blackness...

is there something I should do about this... when I switch back to SAT the screen my go blank for a second in the beginning then it is fine- never went blank in the middle of a show...

I did not read all the posting in this thread- I would appreciate any help...


----------



## RickDiddi

Can someone explain to me why is it when i play guitar hero world tour on my xbox 360 the sound does not come out through all of the speakers?.....sound only comes out of the front and sub. Only with that game though. I play other games, such as gow2 and prince of persia and it sounds great. I do notice that when i first turn it on it is on dolby digital surround sound 5.1 for the game cinamatic intro, but as soon as i start playing a song it auomatically switches to the front speakers only. The game box says that it is dolby digital. Any answers would be apreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ogonzz

I believe this is normal; when I switch inputs I get a blue screen for a split second before the signal from that device goes through.


----------



## Ogonzz

Last night I decided to switch out my front speakers with my older sony 30" tower speakers. I did not notice a big difference in sound quality.


Low notes were more noticable, and in some action scenes it felt as if the same signal sent to the sub was being sent to front speakers...very boomy.

need to do more testing with different movies, sound fields, volumes.


I'm sure some of you audiophiles out there could notice the difference easily, but Im not as skilled ;-)


This just further amazes me; the sound quality of the original speakers. They don't look like much, but they're pretty decent


----------



## Toddgabweg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddgabweg* /forum/post/15324716
> 
> 
> I got the HT-SS2300 a few days ago with a 46 in Sony Bravia and a Sony bluray player (the package at CC)... anyway I have my cable box and PS3 hooked up via HDMI to the receiver (the 360 I have an optical cable- the 360 is hooked up to the TV via component cables)... when I switch from SAT to BD (my PS3) I noticed while playing a game that the screen would go blank for a second or two- this happened in the middle of a game- not just in the beginning- I would be in the middle of a race and the screen would go blank (no sound either) then everything would be fine after a second or two of blackness...
> 
> is there something I should do about this... when I switch back to SAT the screen my go blank for a second in the beginning then it is fine- never went blank in the middle of a show...
> 
> I did not read all the posting in this thread- I would appreciate any help...



Anyone else experience a complete dropout of signal while playing a PS3 game? It only happens a few times and only for a second or two, but it is enough to drive me crazy- I have new 1.3 HDMI cables???


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toddgabweg* /forum/post/15328024
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience a complete dropout of signal while playing a PS3 game? It only happens a few times and only for a second or two, but it is enough to drive me crazy- I have new 1.3 HDMI cables???



This actually happens to me once and a while when watching blu-rays. Not sure about games, since i haven't really played enough for this to happen. It usually happens within the first 10 minutes of starting a movie. It'll lose picture and sound for about a 2 seconds, then it comes back, its almost like i switched to another input. I've mentioned this before in my other posts. Is this what's happening?


This hasn't happened in awhile...but it has happened several times before and only with the PS3. Does it happen often on your system? What kind of HDMI cables are you using?


----------



## Toddgabweg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15333251
> 
> 
> This actually happens to me once and a while when watching blu-rays. Not sure about games, since i haven't really played enough for this to happen. It usually happens within the first 10 minutes of starting a movie. It'll lose picture and sound for about a 2 seconds, then it comes back, its almost like i switched to another input. I've mentioned this before in my other posts. Is this what's happening?
> 
> 
> This hasn't happened in awhile...but it has happened several times before and only with the PS3. Does it happen often on your system? What kind of HDMI cables are you using?



I just got done watching The Dark Knight- no problems- it does not blank out during Blurays (at least so far, but it seems random while playing games, it did dropout while I was playing Wipeout HD... it drives me crazy because it seems so random and it is for a split second of total dropout and then everything is fine... I use HDMI 1.3 cables I bought from monoprice.com...


----------



## jkl25

Hey dudes,

just hooked up this system to my panasonic bd player. Sounds Great. I am not to good at these things so got a few questions. Would appreciate any input:


-I have the bd player set to output pcm....therefore on the 3 bd's i tried, the receiver displays PCM 48 khz. Is this what it is suppose to display? Also, when watching a bd and i go to adjust the speaker levels, the SL and SR are darkened out and won't allow them to be adjusted. Is this normal? Dont really know if i am getting hd audio....When i set the bd player to bitstream, to my ears, it sounds a little better. From my understanding, pcm is suppose to give the best audio....I just want to make sure i am getting the best audio.


-How about with a standard dvd, do you guys still pcm the bd player or set it to bitstream?


Any input from you guys would be great. thanks


----------



## kingnothing123

I just got the HTSS2300 and have it hooked up to the Panasonic BD55. It sounds and looks awesome. I hooked it all up via HDMI in and out to the TV. On the BD set it to PCM with secondary audio on. The BD will do the decoding and send it to the receiver. On the receiver set the Audio to PCM as well. You should see all speakers and subwoofer light up. The PCM 48 khz is normal. I was watching Wanted and I used Remaster 1 setting on the BD player and it went to 96khz on the receiver. Blew the windows out...Awesome. When you try to hit APD or Movie on the reciver remote it dims out and shows "Not Used", this is normal. You can check the BD sound setting by hitting Audio on the remote. It should say either Dolby True HD or DTS HD depending in the disk settings.


----------



## jkl25

Thanks for the quick reply King. Good info. I'm using the bd-35.....I have a couple more setting questions:

-What should the D. Range (dynamic range compressor) be set at? I think Comp. STD


-Now the Audio menu...DEC. PRI.- should this be set to DEC. PCM or DEC. AUTO....i really dont understand this setting


Thanks Again


----------



## kingnothing123

DRC should be MAX and DEC should be PCM


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkl25* /forum/post/15345098
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply King. Good info. I'm using the bd-35.....I have a couple more setting questions:
> 
> -What should the D. Range (dynamic range compressor) be set at? I think Comp. STD
> 
> 
> -Now the Audio menu...DEC. PRI.- should this be set to DEC. PCM or DEC. AUTO....i really dont understand this setting
> 
> 
> Thanks Again



In the manual the initial setting for D. range is comp. off and Dec. auto, that's how i kept them.


----------



## cadillact

HI


Since the BDP-S350 cant decode DTS-HD, what do you get instead?


Regular DTS or DD 5.1 ?


----------



## Lkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadillact* /forum/post/15350556
> 
> 
> HI
> 
> 
> Since the BDP-S350 cant decode DTS-HD, what do you get instead?
> 
> 
> Regular DTS or DD 5.1 ?



Regular DTS if it is on the disc, or DD if it is on the disc. All really depends what is on the disc.


----------



## cadillact




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lkr* /forum/post/15351661
> 
> 
> Regular DTS if it is on the disc, or DD if it is on the disc. All really depends what is on the disc.



Thanks for your reply.


I thought that if the bluray had DTS-HD and DD 5.1. The S-350 could downgrade from DTS-HD to regular DTS instead of going to DD 5.1.


But I see from your reply that it cant do that.


Well I dont have any bluray discs and I'm thinking if I should go to S-550 instead. Return the S-350 in a sealed box and upgrade to S-550.


Well its not a big problem really but it doesnt cost much either to uppgrade either. Well I see what I do. Might even go with another brand than Sony as well IF I decide to upgrade


----------



## jkl25

just put in Wanted blu ray using the panasonic bd-35. King, i followed all of your settings but the receiver only says pcm 48 unlike the 96 khz you are receiving. When i hit the audio button on the bd remote it says 1ENG DTS-HD MSTR Multi. Wonder why i'm not getting the 96 khz


----------



## Lkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadillact* /forum/post/15352171
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> I thought that if the bluray had DTS-HD and DD 5.1. The S-350 could downgrade from DTS-HD to regular DTS instead of going to DD 5.1.
> 
> 
> But I see from your reply that it cant do that.
> 
> 
> Well I dont have any bluray discs and I'm thinking if I should go to S-550 instead. Return the S-350 in a sealed box and upgrade to S-550.
> 
> 
> Well its not a big problem really but it doesnt cost much either to uppgrade either. Well I see what I do. Might even go with another brand than Sony as well IF I decide to upgrade



Actually, I'm pretty sure it will downgrade the DTS-HD, but I doubt you will hear much of a difference. If the S-350 is unopened, you should really return it and get a S-550($318 on amazon) or a PS3. Obviously the PS3 if you want WiFi for BD-Live(I personally don't use BD-Live at all).


----------



## cadillact




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lkr* /forum/post/15353351
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty sure it will downgrade the DTS-HD, but I doubt you will hear much of a difference. If the S-350 is unopened, you should really return it and get a S-550($318 on amazon) or a PS3. Obviously the PS3 if you want WiFi for BD-Live(I personally don't use BD-Live at all).



Well I got it in a combo deal(Sony tv-htss2300-S350) at circuit city.


I dont think CC will accept if I return the 350 for 550 and just pay the difference. CC might do it or not. It doesnt hurt to ask IF I decide to go for the 550. It might be easier for CC if I go with with the 550. If I just return and go for a panny bluray for example they might say either all three or nothing at all.


Well I could give my 350 away as a X-mas gift...


Well I think I will keep the 350 and s2300 and be happy, but I'm going to sleep on it.


EDIT:


Found this on dts.com that explains how the DTS-HD works with bluray.

http://www.dts.com/DownloadDocument....2-cda9554bb6a5 


It will open as a pdf document


----------



## kingnothing123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkl25* /forum/post/15353036
> 
> 
> just put in Wanted blu ray using the panasonic bd-35. King, i followed all of your settings but the receiver only says pcm 48 unlike the 96 khz you are receiving. When i hit the audio button on the bd remote it says 1ENG DTS-HD MSTR Multi. Wonder why i'm not getting the 96 khz



Try hitting the Re-master button and select Remaster 1 and then press the Movie or the AFD button and see if it reads Not Used. It also should display either PCM 46khz or 96khz now.


----------



## bicker1

And as Christmas passes, would it be reasonable to see this unit show up on sale anywhere? Has anyone seen indications that anyone is going to be heavily discounting it tomorrow?


I'm tempted to jump on it (paired with the matching BD player, the S350). I typically wouldn't quibble over twenty or thirty dollars, for things that are in this price-range (nor would I be motivated to wait around just to save that amount), but from what I've been reading, some have gotten this pairing for about $100 less than what some highly-regarded online vendors are selling the pairing for today. So if there is a reasonable expectation that we'll see even a $50 decrease between today and next week or next month, then I'd hate to jump in now.


----------



## bicker1

A question: The speaker connections appear to be modular, so just using my existing speaker wire, already laid, doesn't seem viable. However, the run from my current sound system to my left rear speaker is 35 feet (over to the wall, along the wall the full depth of the room, then along the back wall the full width of the room). Is this going to be a problem?


----------



## equinoxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/15378385
> 
> 
> A question: The speaker connections appear to be modular, so just using my existing speaker wire, already laid, doesn't seem viable. However, the run from my current sound system to my left rear speaker is 35 feet (over to the wall, along the wall the full depth of the room, then along the back wall the full width of the room). Is this going to be a problem?



I have this system and I used my existing wire just spliced the Sony connection to my wiring. can also get plugs on ebay if you don't want to cut the wiring that comes with system


----------



## bicker1

Oh! Are they modular on both ends of the wire? For some reason I thought the speaker-end was traditional....


Regardless, what kind of plugs are you referring to?


----------



## toss sweep

am considering using some kind of in wall mounts and a white cover plate for the speakers


is this a big time NONO?


----------



## bicker1

Could someone please contrast the HT-SS2300 with the STR-DG520, other than the fact that the HT-SS2300 has speakers plus one extra HDMI input, and STR-DG520 is a monster size-wise, by comparison? They seem to be aimed in different directions; I'm trying to understand the different directions.


----------



## Matty545

Can anybody post there settings that they are happy with? I need some settings badly.


Thanks!


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matty545* /forum/post/15386173
> 
> 
> Can anybody post there settings that they are happy with? I need some settings badly.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



These are my settings Front L&R 0 balance, center +2, sub +2, surround +1. Soundfield is set to cinema B for DVDs and AFD-auto for OTA programs. I did the auto calibration at first, but i like these settings better.


----------



## Matty545

What about Blu-Ray? I can't seem to adjust the levels of my surround speakers, they are just dimmed out when I try to adjust the levels, but I can adjust everything else... Any help? I need some Blu-Ray settings?


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/15384866
> 
> 
> Could someone please contrast the HT-SS2300 with the STR-DG520, other than the fact that the HT-SS2300 has speakers plus one extra HDMI input, and STR-DG520 is a monster size-wise, by comparison? They seem to be aimed in different directions; I'm trying to understand the different directions.



A important difference between the two IMO is that the 520 is an HDMI switch, not a repeater. That means that any HDMI source connected to the 520 will also require a separate digital audio connection. Also, if that source happens to be a Bluray player that internally decodes TrueHD/DTS-MA to lossless multichannel PCM, the 520 is incapable of processing those signals whereas the 2300 can.


----------



## bicker1

Thanks for the insight. That, and my own further reading, has me thinking that the 520 is not the kind of thing for "someone like me".


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matty545* /forum/post/15388014
> 
> 
> What about Blu-Ray? I can't seem to adjust the levels of my surround speakers, they are just dimmed out when I try to adjust the levels, but I can adjust everything else... Any help? I need some Blu-Ray settings?



That's going to happen whenever your blue-ray player is internally decoding a Dolby True Hd/DTS-MA lossless PCM audio signal, you wont be able to adjust the rears or use any of the movie mode settings.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15391075
> 
> 
> That's going to happen whenever your blue-ray player is internally decoding a Dolby True Hd/DTS-MA lossless PCM audio signal, you wont be able to adjust the rears or use any of the movie mode settings.



Viziodood has that right. We discussed that in detail earlier and you absolutely cannot adjust the 'type' of output if your player is decoding the lossless audio.


----------



## tcramer

If anyone here really wants to see how great blu ray + HD lossless surround sound can be, check out Band of Brothers on blu ray, specifically part 2. AMAZING.


----------



## S.Tread823

I just got the HT-SS2300.I have it hooked to a BDP-S550. The thing is I have the rear speakers hooked to a rockfish RF-WHTlB. The red lights are on on both boxes,they blink then stay on but I don't have any sound on my rear speakers. On the receiver there are no letters in the speaker boxes. Can someone please help. I have sound on the left,right,center and sub.


----------



## mrtroutjedi

Hello All,

Im new here and this is my first post so be easy on me im a newb at this.

I Just got this reciver for xmas and I have 1 problem When I plug in into my infocus 7200 projector I get video but no sound (Magnavox ZV457MG9 or my media P.C.) if I turn the projector off or unplug it fron the projector I get great sound. I have tried 4 differant cables all to the same result. I m hooked up to the M1 port with a M1 to HDMI adapter. I have tryed all the ports for input also.I have no Idea what im doing wrong? Im getting ready to pull my hair out!









Thanks


----------



## electro_static

Hey Guys...I'm new here...Great info on here...


But one thing I haven't been able to find any help on is this:


I have a Wii and a PC hooked up to my TV also...I have the Sony LCD, the Sony BDP-S350 and the HD Cable box...all hooked up via HDMI and sound beautiful on the HT-SS2300...side note if you ever want to see how your system really sounds...watch transformers on BluRay...the scene where the Mustang is pushing down on the kid...MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I almost went out and bought a Mustang after that!!!


Okay...anyway..I cannot get the Wii and PC to play thru the system...when I switch to any of them I get the message on the screen that the sounds has been switched back to the TV...


Anybody got any ideas?! Anything will be much appreciated!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## samsurd2

Do you have the audio outputs from the Wii and PC connected to the 2300 or to the TV??


----------



## slvceli

If I start my amp and then start my media center extender (dma2100), the resolution is correct and sound works fine. However, if the extender is already on and then I start the amp, it defaults to vga resolution and no sound. Anyone know why this is? This is through HDMI.


----------



## electro_static




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/15406527
> 
> 
> Do you have the audio outputs from the Wii and PC connected to the 2300 or to the TV??



Thanks for taking the time to check out my post!!!!


Yes...they are both connected to the TV. Not sure where I can connect the audio from thw Wii and PC into the 2300 b/c I don't think there are any inputs for them on the 2300. I'm just using the standard audio cable from the onboard sound card on the pc. As for the Wii...I'm just using the standard cable that comes with it.


Do I need to upgrade the soundcard for better audio output?


It just hit me about the Wii...DUHHHH...I'll try it when I get home!


----------



## jparr0105

Could I just run my HDMI from my cable box to my TV then to my home theatre and do the same for my DVD? Wouldn't that mean that all sound comes from one source the TV and then is sent to the theatre speaker system. It seems that would be easier than routing all the lines to the home theatre then go to the TV? I admit, though, I am an idiot with this stuff. I know that if you run all the inputs to the home theatre you can than run just one line (HDMI) to the TV....but only wanted to mess with the one remote (cable) to manage all sound and my DVD doesn't have the HDMI so I would have to run one set of lines to the home theatre and still another to the TV anyways.


Any help is much appreciated.


Oh yeah, last and more important question....can I place the subwoofer on its side, it won't fit in the shelf I want to put it on facing vertical so I wanted to lay it on its side.


Thanks!


----------



## Zimaman1001

My question has several parts and to some may be an elementary question but I would like some clarification.


1: My Sony Tv is 720p, how will it perform when it comes to blu-ray and PS3 viewing?


2: My TV only has one HMDI input, Will I be able to hook my Comcast HD cable box and my PS3 the the ss2300, via HDMI inputs and just send one HDMI to the TV? Also, will I then just use one video selection on my TV to control both? toggling between the two through the ss2300?


3: Will I be able to hook my wii up through the ss2300 or continue to have it hooked up to the TV?


4: Will I be able to control the PS3 blu-ray player with the ss2300 remote or will i have to use both due to the bluetootf only technology with the PS3 system.


Answers to any or all questions would be helpful.


Thanks


----------



## toss sweep

ok just got it all hooked up


dish receiver + ps3 connected to the 2300 both by HDMI


then the 2300 to bravia tv by HDMI


ran the calibration to set the speakers


are there any changes i need to make to the ps3 output or to dish for the best sound?


thanks


----------



## vivsriaus

All,


I finally decided to get the Sony HT SS2300 after pondering for a long time. However, I'm not impressed with the sound yet - may be I'm missing something in the settings option.


I have my Panny BD 35 connected to the receiver via HDMI and output to my TV using HDMI. I did the auto cal thing and verified that all the speakers were connected correctly. My BD player is set to output PCM and I do get 96Khz in the receiver display. However, I'm less than impressed with the surround speakers (very little to almost nil sound). I want to get rid of the auto cal setting and set my speaker levels for the individual speakers manually. But I'm unable to do that as these settings are disabled. Please let me know how to set the levels manually.


Thanks much!


----------



## persuazion

okay I plan on getting this system,the only thing Im worried about is that my Xbox 360 is an oldschool component cable one and there are only hdmi slots on the back of this.....do I hook up the component cable to the back of the tv and just use the optical on the reciever? Will it still sound as good?


----------



## jparr0105

When I try to hook this up through the DVD HDMI port the TV image comes in for like 1 second then disappears and just looks like it is trying to get the image but I only get a black screen with a flicker here and there.


Am I missing adjusting a setting somewhere or is this DVD just not compatible that way....it does work when I connect the video out cable but I prefer to use the HDMI all in one solution.


Also, still wanting to hear if anyone knows if you can put the subwoofer on its side as opposed to vertical.


Thanks and I hope to repay some day.


----------



## Ogonzz

a few weeks ago I had purchased an S350 blu-ray player, and this past weekend I decided to return it and instead purchase a PS3.


I am now experiencing the video dropouts many of you have posted about. It seems to only happen with movies, while their loading the video goes off and I get blue screen on tv for around 2 seconds.


Someone had mentioned buying an expensive hdmi cable solved their problem...I don't know, perhaps this is normal and we're making a big deal about it...


Games play fine with no such issues...


wonder if using 'Sony' HDMI cables would fix it...heheh...


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electro_static* /forum/post/15407744
> 
> 
> Yes...they are both connected to the TV. Not sure where I can connect the audio from thw Wii and PC into the 2300 b/c I don't think there are any inputs for them on the 2300. I'm just using the standard audio cable from the onboard sound card on the pc. As for the Wii...I'm just using the standard cable that comes with it.



You can connect the video OUTPUT from the Wii and PC to the TV and the audio OUTPUT from the Wii and PC to the 2300's receiver audio INPUTS (it has digital optical, digital coax and stereo inputs on the back panel).


----------



## jparr0105

Which input is better for the audio connection to the amp, the digital optical, digital coax and stereo inputs?


Thanks!


----------



## jparr0105

Could I just hook my HDMI cables directly to the TV from my Cable Box and DVD (non-HD) and then run a opitcal line to the amp and get as good audio as if I had run my Cable HDMI through the amp first? The problem is my DVD player won't hookup with the HDMI to the amp so I used the coax dvd line to the amp from the DVD and the single video line from the DVD to the TV in a video in plug....then HDMI from cable to the amp then to the TV. I really wanted to make it simplier with just one hookup to the amp??


I guess it really does come down to the optical connection to the amp and whether that by itself can handle all the TV audio output at a good quailty and thus not make it necessary to hook up anything else to the amp directly.


Any help is always appreciated.


JParr


----------



## samsurd2

For multichannel *digital* audio there should be no difference between optical or coax. For 2 channel *analog* audio, the red/white stereo connection is needed.


----------



## jparr0105

Thanks for your reply.


So if I have a digital cable box with the TV I should n't have to worry about any analog signals...or should I hook up the red and black anyway? Does it auto sync to whichever signal is being output?


Thanks!


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jparr0105* /forum/post/15415245
> 
> 
> Could I just hook my HDMI cables directly to the TV from my Cable Box and DVD (non-HD) and then run a opitcal line to the amp and get as good audio as if I had run my Cable HDMI through the amp first? The problem is my DVD player won't hookup with the HDMI to the amp so I used the coax dvd line to the amp from the DVD and the single video line from the DVD to the TV in a video in plug....then HDMI from cable to the amp then to the TV. I really wanted to make it simplier with just one hookup to the amp??
> 
> 
> I guess it really does come down to the optical connection to the amp and whether that by itself can handle all the TV audio output at a good quailty and thus not make it necessary to hook up anything else to the amp directly.
> 
> 
> Any help is always appreciated.
> 
> 
> JParr



Cable Box >> HDMI cable >> 2300 receiver

DVD >> analog video cable (composite/s-video/component video) >> TV

DVD >> digital audio cable (coax or optical) >> 2300 receiver

2300 receiver >> HDMI cable >> TV


----------



## jparr0105

Thanks Samsurg,


Great, I will pick up an optical cable today and hook it up the way you suggested.


Also, I know I keep searching for an answer, but do you know if I can put my subwoofer horizontal vs vertical, I know it is meant to go vertical but didn't know if it would make a difference.


Thanks again,


----------



## jparr0105

Also, I do have a HDMI for the DVD that could go to the TV, it just won't sync with the receiver so could I send that to the TV as HDMI ...like this


Cable--HDMI--TV

DVD--HDMI--TV


TV--Optical cable--Receiver.


Sound good?


----------



## electro_static




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/15414875
> 
> 
> You can connect the video OUTPUT from the Wii and PC to the TV and the audio OUTPUT from the Wii and PC to the 2300's receiver audio INPUTS (it has digital optical, digital coax and stereo inputs on the back panel).



Cool...Thanks Samsurd2!!!


I got the sound for the Wii playing thru the 2300 now...I just spliced the Wii Video and Audio cable. Left the Video going to the Sony LCD and ran the audion into the 2300.


Last night when looked in the back of the 2300 I didn't see any stereo inputs...Hmmm!!! I will definitely look again tonight.


Thanks for the info!!!


If that works...MAN-o-MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## samsurd2

Looking at Item #5 on page 9 of the manual - 3 red/white stereo audio inputs.


----------



## toss sweep

I need stands for the rear speakers.


Are these full size stands? and if so, why are they so cheap?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...S70OH&v=glance


----------



## jparr0105

The whole story....


Please help, after 2 days of plugging and unplugging, cursing, and breaking stuff I finally have the system somewhat working but here is the history and where I am today if you could take a glance at it and give me some advice...


Wanted to put Toshiba DVD upconverting player and SAT into 2300 so I could take advantage of the single HDMI to the TV thing.


SAT worked fine hooked up that way. Hooked up DVD and hit DVD on remote and got a black picture with no sound with a split second of the real picture then nothing. Tried changing some settings but no luck so I figured it must not be compatible with the 2300.


Then I hooked a DVD coax from the player to the 2300 coax input, then a single video cable from the video output on the 2300 to the single video input on the SOny Bravia.


That worked so that when I select the right TV input then hit DVD on the amp it works. SAT and TV work also. When I turn the TV speakers on though and the amp they echo since they are slightly off.


I couldn't help thinking there is a better hookup than this? Does anyone know how to get my DVD HDMI to work with the amp? Should I run the DVD HDMI to the TV instead and still use the coax from the amp to the DVD for audio??


Thanks to Sunsurg2 I now know I can run the optic cable back to the 2300 and use component hookups to the tv from the dvd if necessary. I also would like to use the remote for the TV for the volume but it doesn't control the amp, it shows it moving up and down but no control.


I think I am missing something on the DVD hookup to the amp and its setting?


Any help is much appreciated.




Thanks!!


----------



## jparr0105

HDMI from cable to 2300 to TV on HDMI

DVD HDMI to TV

optic cable from TV to 2300


No issues.


Now I just still need to know if you can put this subwoofer on its side or if it even makes a difference.


JP


----------



## raul_219

I ordered this HT a few days ago to use it with my ps3 and it's supposed to arrive tomorrow. Is it true that there is a problem with video when you pair this system with the ps3? Or is it just an isolated issue?


----------



## sleepyleon

quick question...how long is the wire to the subwoofer?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sleepyleon* /forum/post/15421357
> 
> 
> quick question...how long is the wire to the subwoofer?



11.75 ft.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raul_219* /forum/post/15419218
> 
> 
> I ordered this HT a few days ago to use it with my ps3 and it's supposed to arrive tomorrow. Is it true that there is a problem with video when you pair this system with the ps3? Or is it just an isolated issue?



For the most part you should be fine using your PS3 with the SS2300. There have been a few people with some issues, including myself, but it was minor and not something that happens very often. Go back a few pages and you can read the details. Mine has been working great!


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jparr0105* /forum/post/15418806
> 
> 
> HDMI from cable to 2300 to TV on HDMI
> 
> DVD HDMI to TV
> *optic cable from TV to 2300*



Unless you're receiving DD 5.1 programming via an antenna, the optical audio output from the TV will be 2 channels (stereo) including the audio from the DVD. JMO but if you're not going to connect the HDMI from the DVD to the 2300, then at least connect the digital audio output from the DVD to the 2300 instead of the TV. That way you'll get DD/DTS from your DVDs.


----------



## Ogonzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15423179
> 
> 
> For the most part you should be fine using your PS3 with the SS2300. There have been a few people with some issues, including myself, but it was minor and not something that happens very often. Go back a few pages and you can read the details. Mine has been working great!



The annoyance is rather minor...the video seems to drop out while loading blue ray movies...(in my experience). Some say it could be quality of hdmi cable...


works great though. HD sound is awesome


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raul_219* /forum/post/15419218
> 
> 
> I ordered this HT a few days ago to use it with my ps3 and it's supposed to arrive tomorrow. Is it true that there is a problem with video when you pair this system with the ps3? Or is it just an isolated issue?



I occasionally have had the problem and have posted pictures somewhere earlier in this thread showing it. It is; however, not constant and when it does happen you can always switch inputs back and forth a few times to get rid of it. It has never started up while playing a game or watching a blu-ray for me...it's only happened when messing around on the PS3 home menu (such as exiting out of the PS store back to the menu...this is when it seems to happen the most). Hook her up and let us know if you experience the problem.


----------



## RevToTheRedline

My sister is neighbors with a manager at Best Buy and says he will let me use his discount to buy the HT-SS2300, I've had my mind on getting it but I'm not really sure, even if I can get it at a good discount. I'm not expecting it to match $1000+ systems but how well does it actually sound in a small room, does the bass sound good or muddy and boomy? What about the center channel does it have good dialog quality?


----------



## raul_219

I have a question. I have a PS3 and I know that if I choose Linear PCM over HDMI, the PS3 will decode Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA audio into LPCM 5.1 and send that to the SS2300. But what happens if I choose a Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1 track in a DVD (or blu-ray). Does it decode it into LPCM 5.1 or 2.0? Or does it send the DD or DTS as it is in the disc? Because I know that if I choose Bitstream, the ps3 will send the DD or DTS 5.1 track, but I don't like the idea of changing between LPCM and Bitstream when I want to watch a blu-ray or DVD.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RevToTheRedline* /forum/post/15429079
> 
> 
> My sister is neighbors with a manager at Best Buy and says he will let me use his discount to buy the HT-SS2300, I've had my mind on getting it but I'm not really sure, even if I can get it at a good discount. I'm not expecting it to match $1000+ systems but how well does it actually sound in a small room, does the bass sound good or muddy and boomy? What about the center channel does it have good dialog quality?



To be honest only your ears can answer your question, i've had the SS-2300 for just over a month and i think it's a great little system. As with any system you have to tweak the settings to get it right for your taste. The sub sounds good for it's size and the center spaker puts out clear dialog, give it a try you may just like it.


----------



## luckman65

I had the same question about playing a standard DVD, and setting the blu-ray (in my case, a Panasonic bd35) to PCM for everything. I *think* it's fine leaving it as PCM, and not switching from PCM to Bitstream when playing a DVD, but, just wanted to make sure.


Thanks!


----------



## RickDiddi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15430611
> 
> 
> To be honest only your ears can answer your question, i've had the SS-2300 for just over a month and i think it's a great little system. As with any system you have to tweak the settings to get it right for your taste. The sub sounds good for it's size and the center spaker puts out clear dialog, give it a try you may just like it.



I agree. I have had this system for about a month as well and let me tell you, the sound that comes out of the speakers and sub are powerfull and it fills up my living room.


----------



## RevToTheRedline

Well I got it and set it up roughly, but I believe I'm returning it, I like the way the receiver looks is about it, the center channel sound has no definition, all the speakers sound kinda tinny.


EDIT: As of 30 minutes ago it's all boxed up and going back on Monday. This little system has the potential to be pretty decent, ruined by the fact it's no where NEAR 1000w, I'd say probably about 40w subwoofer, 15w for each surround speaker. And such cheap drivers and cabinets used for the speakers. Receiver is pretty trick though.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RevToTheRedline* /forum/post/15436074
> 
> 
> Well I got it and set it up roughly, but I believe I'm returning it, I like the way the receiver looks is about it, the center channel sound has no definition, all the speakers sound kinda tinny.
> 
> 
> EDIT: As of 30 minutes ago it's all boxed up and going back on Monday. This little system has the potential to be pretty decent, ruined by the fact it's no where NEAR 1000w, I'd say probably about 40w subwoofer, 15w for each surround speaker. And such cheap drivers and cabinets used for the speakers. Receiver is pretty trick though.



You sure you had everything set up right? I have mine just to my liking and I honestly think it sounds just as good as my friend's system, and he has a $1000 + receiver and rather expensive speakers. I especially notice it when the volume is really cranked up


----------



## DLV975

I have my HD DTV box hooked up to my 2300 and my PS3 VIA HDMi.

There is a delay in audio. When i have my tv volume up i can tell that the sound is getting to my 2300 later than my Samsung LN46a630 lcd tv.

Is there a way to get the sound synced better to the video on the 2300.

I know most would say just lower the volume on your tv, but When using just surround sound i can see the delay and its a little anoying.

Any help would be awesome'


Also is there a way to still use componets connected to the 2300 in standby mode?

Just curious cause sometimes i just want to watch tv and was wondering if i could just leave the reciever in standby and still allow it to send a signal with out being powered on.


----------



## bravex

I have a small condo and feel this would be an ideal setup for me. I do have one question though. My condo was pre-wired for surround sound speakers. Looking at pictures of the back of the receiver, it looks like the speakers plug into a propitiatory setup. Can I used the pre-wired wire or will I need to run the speaker wire that's included with the setup?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravex* /forum/post/15438599
> 
> 
> I have a small condo and feel this would be an ideal setup for me. I do have one question though. My condo was pre-wired for surround sound speakers. Looking at pictures of the back of the receiver, it looks like the speakers plug into a propitiatory setup. Can I used the pre-wired wire or will I need to run the speaker wire that's included with the setup?



You should be able to splice the wires included w/ the 2300 with the pre-wired setup. They are basic wires with the 2300, just the ends that plug into the receiver are different.


----------



## jkl25

i have the bd-35 hooked up to the 2300. I pcm everything including standard dvd's. Don't want to switch back and forth b/w that and bitstream. To my ears the only differecnce is that when bitstreaming a standard dvd it seems to be a couple volume ticks louder. So when its set at pcm i just turn the volume up a little.


----------



## luckman65

Thanks for the response about PCM vs Bitstream for standard DVD...this forum definitely helped me set up everything pretty quickly.

I did the auto-calibration and it pumped up the sub to 10! Which, was just too much.

After reading all the posts, I decided +2 should be more than enough for my 11 x 11 TV room.

Gonna show Kung Fu Panda to a 4 and 6 year old (and their jealous Dad) this afternoon...haha.


----------



## DLV975

Can someone help me with the question i posted yesterday??????


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15436553
> 
> 
> I have my HD DTV box hooked up to my 2300 and my PS3 VIA HDMi.
> 
> There is a delay in audio. When i have my tv volume up i can tell that the sound is getting to my 2300 later than my Samsung LN46a630 lcd tv.
> 
> Is there a way to get the sound synced better to the video on the 2300.
> 
> I know most would say just lower the volume on your tv, but When using just surround sound i can see the delay and its a little anoying.
> 
> Any help would be awesome'
> 
> 
> Also is there a way to still use componets connected to the 2300 in standby mode?
> 
> Just curious cause sometimes i just want to watch tv and was wondering if i could just leave the reciever in standby and still allow it to send a signal with out being powered on.


----------



## Burnsy87

I have a Samsung 32" TV, Sony BDP-S350 Blu-Ray player, and on the market for surround sound. I'm leaning heavy towards this system. I have 2 extra HDMI cables right now, one spot on the TV open, and hoping to connect the audio by HDMI.


Anyways, should I just grab it while it's ~$350 at Amazon, or is there a better alternative out there?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burnsy87* /forum/post/15441345
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 32" TV, Sony BDP-S350 Blu-Ray player, and on the market for surround sound. I'm leaning heavy towards this system. I have 2 extra HDMI cables right now, one spot on the TV open, and hoping to connect the audio by HDMI.
> 
> 
> Anyways, should I just grab it while it's ~$350 at Amazon, or is there a better alternative out there?



I personally think it's a great little system, especially for small to mid size room. Can't comment on large room performance though. Since you have the 'matching' Blu-ray player, I say go for it. The worst that can happen is you return it. I looked long and hard for reasonably priced htib w/out a upscaling dvd player and at least 2 hdmi inputs...and this was by far the best I found.


----------



## DLV975

Does anyone have any thoughts on the questions I posted above in refference to sound delay.

Any help would be awesome

Thanks


----------



## tHA_vIlLaMaN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15441169
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with the question i posted yesterday??????



You actually can use devices connected to your set while its in standby mode. I found that out by accident with my 360 connected through HDMI and thought it was pretty cool. The one thing you have to make sure of though, is that the correct input is selected before you power off the system.


As for your sound delay problem, there is a way that you can have the receiver delay the sound it outputs by a few micro seconds. I'm not sure where exactly in the setting it is located, but I know its there.


EDIT: Page 42 of the manual http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTSS2300_EN.pdf


----------



## DLV975

Where do you put the setting on to allow you to use the reciever in standby mode???


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tHA_vIlLaMaN* /forum/post/15445573
> 
> 
> You actually can use devices connected to your set while its in standby mode. I found that out by accident with my 360 connected through HDMI and thought it was pretty cool. The one thing you have to make sure of though, is that the correct input is selected before you power off the system.
> 
> 
> As for your sound delay problem, there is a way that you can have the receiver delay the sound it outputs by a few micro seconds. I'm not sure where exactly in the setting it is located, but I know its there.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Page 42 of the manual http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTSS2300_EN.pdf


----------



## tHA_vIlLaMaN

Use the remote to switch to the desired input BD, DVD or whichever. Then power it off and it should work.


Once you've done this there is no need to power it on again, unless you want to change inputs.


----------



## BluPrynt78

Purchased the HT-SS2300 last week and finally got a chance to set it up. But......I don't hv a clue what I'm doing (First HTIB ever). I hv my Comcast HD DVR & S550 BD connected via HDMI to the SS2300. I then hv a HDMI going from the SS2300 to the tv (Sony 46" XBR2). Good news is that I hv sound & video for my cable! Bad news, I only hv sound for the BD player!!! I get this message on the tv with a blank screen "Unsupported signal. Check your device output". Someone please help ASAP!!!


P.S. I tried the same HDMI cable with the BD in a different HDMI input and it works perfectly fine so it's not the HDMI cable.

And I hv a few more questions but I need this 1 problem solved first.

Thanks AVSers


----------



## RickDiddi

PLEASE HEEEEELLLLLLP!!!!>>>>>>>When I play Madden and Guitar Hero World Tour on my Xbox 360 the Sound only comes out of the front speakers and sub. The game instructions insert says that the games are Dolby Digital Surround Sound, but it does not decode it as such. I have played Madden on my PS3 and it decodes it correctly, but if I play Madden on my Xbox 360 it only does the front speakers and sub. Both systems are connected to the reciever via HDMI and the Xbox 360 settings is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 (the only setting it has)...Can someone help me understand why or if there is something to fix this?.....I play other games on my Xbox 360 such as Gears of War and Prince of Persia and they both are Dolby Digital 5.1 and it plays as such with out any problems. Any one please?....Thanks


----------



## raul_219

which is better? to bitstream dolby digital 5.1 to the receiver or to convert the dd 5.1 track to LPCM and send that to the receiver? I'm using HDMI by the way.


----------



## churchie04

Shouldn't matter one bit.


----------



## RickDiddi

PLEASE HEEEEELLLLLLP!!!!>>>>>>>When I play Madden and Guitar Hero World Tour on my Xbox 360 the Sound only comes out of the front speakers and sub. The game instructions insert says that the games are Dolby Digital Surround Sound, but it does not decode it as such. I have played Madden on my PS3 and it decodes it correctly, but if I play Madden on my Xbox 360 it only does the front speakers and sub. Both systems are connected to the reciever via HDMI and the Xbox 360 settings is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 (the only setting it has)...Can someone help me understand why or if there is something to fix this?.....I play other games on my Xbox 360 such as Gears of War and Prince of Persia and they both are Dolby Digital 5.1 and it plays as such with out any problems. Any one please?....Thanks


----------



## toss sweep

Guys, I have read several on here post that they were not sure about this system in a larger room. Well, our den is about 28 x 32 open walls on two sides and a vaulted ceiling.


This little system does an outstanding job. Did the Auto Cal on the speakers and actually had to turn down the setting on the SW.


Now this is my first home theater system but it is hard to think it could be much better.


I changed the PS3 to linear. Any other suggestions?


The 2300 is on the auto decoder setting.


Are there any settings I need to change or check on my DISH receiver?


Also my connections go PS3 (or DISH) --> HDMI --> 2300 --> Bravia TV. And since hooking it up this way I get no sound from the TV speakers. The 2300 has to be on for any feed to get to the TV. If i want to listen to the TV speakers without the surround, how do I do that?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toss sweep* /forum/post/15456199
> 
> 
> Guys, I have read several on here post that they were not sure about this system in a larger room. Well, our den is about 28 x 32 open walls on two sides and a vaulted ceiling.
> 
> 
> This little system does an outstanding job. Did the Auto Cal on the speakers and actually had to turn down the setting on the SW.
> 
> 
> Now this is my first home theater system but it is hard to think it could be much better.
> 
> 
> I changed the PS3 to linear. Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> The 2300 is on the auto decoder setting.
> 
> 
> Are there any settings I need to change or check on my DISH receiver?
> 
> 
> Also my connections go PS3 (or DISH) --> HDMI --> 2300 --> Bravia TV. And since hooking it up this way I get no sound from the TV speakers. The 2300 has to be on for any feed to get to the TV. If i want to listen to the TV speakers without the surround, how do I do that?




Just curious, why would you ever want to listen to just the TV speakers? You can always select 2CH (2 channel) on the remote and it will only use the front speakers...which are superior to any TV's speakers. This will eliminate the use of the surround speakers.


Anyways, no sound is coming from the TV because I believe the ss2300 receiver only outputs video via the hdmi out. If you want sound you'll have to use one of the analog audio outs?? I'm not sure, but that's the reason you buy a receiver...so you never have to use the TV's (usually crappy) speakers.


----------



## RickDiddi

PLEASE HEEEEELLLLLLP!!!!>>>>>>>When I play Madden and Guitar Hero World Tour on my Xbox 360 the Sound only comes out of the front speakers and sub. The game instructions insert says that the games are Dolby Digital Surround Sound, but it does not decode it as such. I have played Madden on my PS3 and it decodes it correctly, but if I play Madden on my Xbox 360 it only does the front speakers and sub. Both systems are connected to the reciever via HDMI and the Xbox 360 settings is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 (the only setting it has)...Can someone help me understand why or if there is something to fix this?.....I play other games on my Xbox 360 such as Gears of War and Prince of Persia and they both are Dolby Digital 5.1 and it plays as such with out any problems. Any one please?....Thanks


----------



## toss sweep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15459039
> 
> 
> Just curious, why would you ever want to listen to just the TV speakers? You can always select 2CH (2 channel) on the remote and it will only use the front speakers...which are superior to any TV's speakers. This will eliminate the use of the surround speakers.
> 
> 
> Anyways, no sound is coming from the TV because I believe the ss2300 receiver only outputs video via the hdmi out. If you want sound you'll have to use one of the analog audio outs?? I'm not sure, but that's the reason you buy a receiver...so you never have to use the TV's (usually crappy) speakers.




in case the rest of the house is asleep--- the tv speakers have a lot less bass


thanks


----------



## darjonglin

Hello,


Can an HT-SS2300/HT-SF2300 owner provide me with the model number of the center channel speaker? Would really appreciate it.



Thank you,

Dar


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darjonglin* /forum/post/15470769
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> can an ht-ss2300/ht-sf2300 owner provide me with the model number of the center channel speaker? Would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> dar



ss-cnp23...


----------



## silvermine311

I am going to buy this system after reading mostly good reviews..I have the BDP-S350 and a 46" LCD TV. My question is this. I currently have a SONY Dream System, the DAVC450, that ive used for years and its always sounded decent. But with those proprietary sony connections on the back, i bought the Monster "Home Theatre in a Box" kit, which had higher gauge speaker wire, AND adapters for Sony dream systems, which have made my decent system sound great for several years.


Id really like to be able to continue using these wires with the ht-ss2300...is that possible? and if not, is the supplied speaker wire decent and long enough to run about 20+ ft to my back speakers and still sound good?


would really like to not have to splice speaker wire as im not too handy with stuff like that...thanks for your help.


----------



## bookcase3

I love this system, but I do have a question and would love some help. I went through to manually adjust the levels of some of my speakers (mainly, the subwoofer was way to high). But I can't change the levels of the surround speakers, which appear grayed out when I reach them. I can adjust all other levels. Is there a way to correct this? Thanks.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bookcase3* /forum/post/15474091
> 
> 
> I love this system, but I do have a question and would love some help. I went through to manually adjust the levels of some of my speakers (mainly, the subwoofer was way to high). But I can't change the levels of the surround speakers, which appear grayed out when I reach them. I can adjust all other levels. Is there a way to correct this? Thanks.



The only time the rear speakers get grayed out is when you have a blue-ray disc in the player decoding HD audio, ie: dolby true HD etc. you can't use any of the movie modes either. Try adjusting the speakers before you pop in a blue-ray disc, works for me.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvermine311* /forum/post/15473551
> 
> 
> I am going to buy this system after reading mostly good reviews..I have the BDP-S350 and a 46" LCD TV. My question is this. I currently have a SONY Dream System, the DAVC450, that ive used for years and its always sounded decent. But with those proprietary sony connections on the back, i bought the Monster "Home Theatre in a Box" kit, which had higher gauge speaker wire, AND adapters for Sony dream systems, which have made my decent system sound great for several years.
> 
> 
> Id really like to be able to continue using these wires with the ht-ss2300...is that possible? and if not, is the supplied speaker wire decent and long enough to run about 20+ ft to my back speakers and still sound good?
> 
> 
> would really like to not have to splice speaker wire as im not too handy with stuff like that...thanks for your help.



Not sure about the monster connecters working with the ss-2300 can't help you there, the wires for the surrounds on the ss-2300 are about 40ft. long each plenty for my 16ft.x16ft. livingroom.


----------



## silvermine311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by silvermine311
> 
> I am going to buy this system after reading mostly good reviews..I have the BDP-S350 and a 46" LCD TV. My question is this. I currently have a SONY Dream System, the DAVC450, that ive used for years and its always sounded decent. But with those proprietary sony connections on the back, i bought the Monster "Home Theatre in a Box" kit, which had higher gauge speaker wire, AND adapters for Sony dream systems, which have made my decent system sound great for several years.
> 
> 
> Id really like to be able to continue using these wires with the ht-ss2300...is that possible? and if not, is the supplied speaker wire decent and long enough to run about 20+ ft to my back speakers and still sound good?
> 
> 
> would really like to not have to splice speaker wire as im not too handy with stuff like that...thanks for your help.





> Quote:
> Not sure about the monster connecters working with the ss-2300 can't help you there, the wires for the surrounds on the ss-2300 are about 40ft. long each plenty for my 16ft.x16ft. livingroom.




and it sounds good to you with the supplied speaker wires that come with the system? im not a monster follower or anything i just know that it was the speaker wire that made my system sound much better than it actually was...thanks for your help


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15475312
> 
> 
> The only time the rear speakers get grayed out is when you have a blue-ray disc in the player decoding HD audio, ie: dolby true HD etc. you can't use any of the movie modes either. Try adjusting the speakers before you pop in a blue-ray disc, works for me.



Ah-ha, I was paused on Lost: S4 while trying to adjust. I'll use your method tonight. Odd that it would allow adjustments for the others. Regardless, thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## Ogonzz

Do any of you guys universal remotes with your systems?


I have a vizio tv, dish network hd box, the sony ss2300, a sony dvd-recorder, and a ps3 (which of course has its own bt remote). I've tried a few universal remotes, but none seem to do a "complete job".


My latest purchase was a sony universal remote...I forget the model number but its the one with interchangable color covers. While I can control most features with it, some are left out...such as in the dvd recorder; I have to pull out the original remote to record. while the learning feature can fix some, but not all the misses...


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvermine311* /forum/post/15475557
> 
> 
> and it sounds good to you with the supplied speaker wires that come with the system? im not a monster follower or anything i just know that it was the speaker wire that made my system sound much better than it actually was...thanks for your help



IMHO this system for it's size sounds simply amazing to me, mated to my sony s350 br player i'm truely blown away. I think the supplied wires are good enough for my needs anyways.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15476949
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys universal remotes with your systems?
> 
> 
> I have a vizio tv, dish network hd box, the sony ss2300, a sony dvd-recorder, and a ps3 (which of course has its own bt remote). I've tried a few universal remotes, but none seem to do a "complete job".
> 
> 
> My latest purchase was a sony universal remote...I forget the model number but its the one with interchangable color covers. While I can control most features with it, some are left out...such as in the dvd recorder; I have to pull out the original remote to record. while the learning feature can fix some, but not all the misses...



I have the harmony #550 remote and it works fine with my 37" vizio, ss2300,s350 br player.


----------



## darjonglin

Thanks viziodood


----------



## bub72ck

I advised my grandfather to buy this system because of its size and ease of use. He seems very satisfied and its a nice little system. Has some great sound for its size. My question is:


We have ran 16 ga. wire in the ceiling for the surrounds and I was concerned about cutting the colored clips off of the factory wires to patch into the hidden wires. Can I cut the factory wires a few inches from the colored clips and attached them to the wires I ran? May be a noob questions but I have never dealt with these clips.


Thanks.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15476949
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys universal remotes with your systems?
> 
> 
> I have a vizio tv, dish network hd box, the sony ss2300, a sony dvd-recorder, and a ps3 (which of course has its own bt remote). I've tried a few universal remotes, but none seem to do a "complete job".
> 
> 
> My latest purchase was a sony universal remote...I forget the model number but its the one with interchangable color covers. While I can control most features with it, some are left out...such as in the dvd recorder; I have to pull out the original remote to record. while the learning feature can fix some, but not all the misses...



I got the Harmony One last week. It's a great remote. Pricey, but it will control everything. I still haven't got it controlling all the other function on the SS2300 like the Amp Menu etc. It will power on and swtich to the input and control the volume. Same for my plasma menu option, needs some customizing. I need to spend some time configuring it. I also got a Nyko Blu-wave remote to control the PS3 through IR which the Harmony recognizes. Still working on that too. Maybe i'll spend sometime on it later tonight.


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15476949
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys universal remotes with your systems?



I use the Harmony 880 and it works wonderfully, although I still have to pull out the remote that comes with the system if I want to change the levels of the speakers. I could probably fix that, but I wouldn't use it enough to figure it out.


----------



## PeteD22

I have had this system for 5 days and I'm in love with it. My set up below works flawleesly:



Panasonic BD35 Blu Ray - HDMI - Sony HT-SS2300

Comcast HD-DVR - HDMI - Sony HT-SS2300

Sony HT-SS2300-HDMI - Samsung LN52A630 LCD TV


I have an 18' X 20' living room and if I turn the volume up past 25 the dog leaves the room. To get the dog back in the room I had to lower the SW to -1db. Now if I can only get the wife back in the room.


----------



## Ogonzz

I had been looking at the Harmony 510, which I believe is the least expensive in their product line.


I know I could do without it, as my current sony universal remote does control all my components (excluding ps3). The only drawback is on the dvd recorder it only controls basic playback. As I bought this only two weeks ago, I still ahve time to return it...


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bub72ck* /forum/post/15481574
> 
> 
> I advised my grandfather to buy this system because of its size and ease of use. He seems very satisfied and its a nice little system. Has some great sound for its size. My question is:
> 
> 
> We have ran 16 ga. wire in the ceiling for the surrounds and I was concerned about cutting the colored clips off of the factory wires to patch into the hidden wires. Can I cut the factory wires a few inches from the colored clips and attached them to the wires I ran? May be a noob questions but I have never dealt with these clips.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You should be alright doing that. I would give yourself enough length with the supplied wires so the splice is easily accessible.


----------



## RickDiddi

PLEASE HEEEEELLLLLLP!!!!>>>>>>>When I play Madden and Guitar Hero World Tour on my Xbox 360 the Sound only comes out of the front speakers and sub. The game instructions insert says that the games are Dolby Digital Surround Sound, but it does not decode it as such. I have played Madden on my PS3 and it decodes it correctly, but if I play Madden on my Xbox 360 it only does the front speakers and sub. Both systems are connected to the reciever via HDMI and the Xbox 360 settings is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 (the only setting it has)...Can someone help me understand why or if there is something to fix this?.....I play other games on my Xbox 360 such as Gears of War and Prince of Persia and they both are Dolby Digital 5.1 and it plays as such with out any problems. Any one please?....Thanks


----------



## equinoxman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ogonzz* /forum/post/15476949
> 
> 
> Do any of you guys universal remotes with your systems?
> 
> 
> I have a vizio tv, dish network hd box, the sony ss2300, a sony dvd-recorder, and a ps3 (which of course has its own bt remote). I've tried a few universal remotes, but none seem to do a "complete job".
> 
> 
> My latest purchase was a sony universal remote...I forget the model number but its the one with interchangable color covers. While I can control most features with it, some are left out...such as in the dvd recorder; I have to pull out the original remote to record. while the learning feature can fix some, but not all the misses...



I have been using the


Sony Remote Commander RM-VL600 for a couple of years and i think its really a great remote under 20 bucks on ebay


----------



## mike-tee

Hello all, hope you don't mind me barging in on the 2300 thread. I don't have the 2300, I have the older brother SS2000, which is pretty much identical. The 2000 thread sees little to no action, while this thread is alive.










I believe the main difference between the two would be the speakers. I found the set from the 2000 to be fairly.......crappy, specifically the center channel. Another plus, although it wasn't actually specified, the 2000 passes 1080p/24 perfectly just like the 2300.


Anyway, I bought this unit about 3 months ago and it became an easy choice for me. I have a 46" Sony LCD and a Sony 350 BD player and preferred to match it up with either the 2000 or 2300. One of my local BBs had this 2000 as a floor model, missing the manual, remote and calibration mic, for $99!







I couldn't pass it up.


BB gave me a remote they had for the 2300 (works perfectly), I d/l the manual and did the settings manually, which most people have recommended. I ended up putting another $110 bucks into it by replacing all the speakers except the sub, with decent yet inexpensive speakers. Replacing the center made the most impact, as my dialogue is now excellent. I didn't want to just replace the center, as I felt it would be best to match the speakers the best that I could. Everything really sounds great.


I connected my TV via optical through the cable box, so I can have the "crappy" TV speakers for regular viewing and when I want to "juice it up", I can turn on the 2000 and get DD 5.1 sound. I also have a Tosh HD-A3 and Sony BD 350 connected via HDMI and it rocks. I live in an apt and for most movies, a volume of 21 or 22 is more than enough. I cranked up Iron Man to 25 and everything shook, I'm sure my downstairs neighbor appreciated that.










Sorry for the rambling but I really love this unit. The connectivity features on it are excellent, especially HDMI and the small footprint fits very well into my setup. Although the remote may not be the greatest, I am also able to control the basic functions for my Sony LCD and Sony 350, which is very convenient. The only thing I found unusual is that the remote has no "eject" button for the 350. It seems that this is usually an omission on universal remotes as well, unless you "teach it." I guess the consensus is that if you're going to eject a disk, you're going to have to get up and get it from the player anyway.










Overall, the 2000/2300 is an excellent value for what it can do. I've purchased a lot of electronics over the years, I feel this is one of the best purchases that I've made.


Mike T


----------



## sco51

Hello, first post! I'm about to pull the trigger and buy the HTSF2300 and I just want to make sure that it will process regular DD5.1 through HDMI connection. If I connect my HD cable box through one of the HDMI inputs on the 2300, and HDMI out to the TV (46" samsung 550series) from the 2300, will the 2300 capture/decode the 5.1 audio from the cable box?

thanks

Scott


----------



## bookcase3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sco51* /forum/post/15494686
> 
> 
> Hello, first post! I'm about to pull the trigger and buy the HTSF2300 and I just want to make sure that it will process regular DD5.1 through HDMI connection. If I connect my HD cable box through one of the HDMI inputs on the 2300, and HDMI out to the TV (46" samsung 550series) from the 2300, will the 2300 capture/decode the 5.1 audio from the cable box?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Scott



Yes. I get great surround sound from my Comcast HD DVR box.


----------



## bub72ck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15487375
> 
> 
> You should be alright doing that. I would give yourself enough length with the supplied wires so the splice is easily accessible.




Thanks for the help.


----------



## bub72ck

_Originally Posted by Ogonzz

Do any of you guys universal remotes with your systems?


I have a vizio tv, dish network hd box, the sony ss2300, a sony dvd-recorder, and a ps3 (which of course has its own bt remote). I've tried a few universal remotes, but none seem to do a "complete job".


My latest purchase was a sony universal remote...I forget the model number but its the one with interchangable color covers. While I can control most features with it, some are left out...such as in the dvd recorder; I have to pull out the original remote to record. while the learning feature can fix some, but not all the misses..._


As I mentioned before I set this system up in my grandfather's HT and also setup a universal remote for him to make it easier to use. He has the Harmony 510 and its great (I bought one for myself as well). It has a lot of features that can be programmed directly on the computer software and I understand from the instructions that it is also a "learning" remote and can be taught commands that aren't readily available.


I have his remote controlling his TV, HT, and DVD/VCR combo. May be an avenue to explore.


----------



## RickDiddi

PLEASE HEEEEELLLLLLP!!!!>>>>>>>When I play Madden and Guitar Hero World Tour on my Xbox 360 the Sound only comes out of the front speakers and sub. The game instructions insert says that the games are Dolby Digital Surround Sound, but it does not decode it as such. I have played Madden on my PS3 and it decodes it correctly, but if I play Madden on my Xbox 360 it only does the front speakers and sub. Both systems are connected to the reciever via HDMI and the Xbox 360 settings is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 (the only setting it has)...Can someone help me understand why or if there is something to fix this?.....I play other games on my Xbox 360 such as Gears of War and Prince of Persia and they both are Dolby Digital 5.1 and it plays as such with out any problems. Any one please?....Thanks


----------



## BluPrynt78

First, here's my set-up:

S550>>>HDMI>>>SS2300 5.1

Comcast HD DVR>>>HDMI>>>SS2300 5.1

and

SS2300 5.1>>>HDMI>>>Sony XBR2 46"


All I really want is the best sound for watching my Blu-rays. Any suggestions on settings for both the S550 & the SS2300???


Please & Thank You!!!


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BluPrynt78* /forum/post/15506602
> 
> 
> First, here's my set-up:
> 
> S550>>>HDMI>>>SS2300 5.1
> 
> Comcast HD DVR>>>HDMI>>>SS2300 5.1
> 
> and
> 
> SS2300 5.1>>>HDMI>>>Sony XBR2 46"
> 
> 
> All I really want is the best sound for watching my Blu-rays. Any suggestions on settings for both the S550 & the SS2300???
> 
> 
> Please & Thank You!!!



The best is to set your S550 to decode dolby HD and DTS HD then LPCM it to the receiver. Basically, don't set the S550 to bitstream but let it LPCM. This should pretty much take care of the settings. For the SS2300, I like the cinema B setting for most things.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15508407
> 
> 
> The best is to set your S550 to decode dolby HD and DTS HD then LPCM it to the receiver. Basically, don't set the S550 to bitstream but let it LPCM. This should pretty much take care of the settings. For the SS2300, I like the cinema B setting for most things.



What he said ^ make sure you set the S550 audio mode to direct this way you get Dolby True HD sound etc. via LPCM.


----------



## chi_town_boi

Ok so here goes my setup. I have comcast dch3416 hd dvr and a ps3 hooked up to the ss2300 via hdmi and hdmi out to the tv. I just got the cable box today from comcast and hooked it up and while watching the football games today I was getting intermittent Popping/cracking sounds. Thinking it might just be the channel, I changed channels and this happened again on different channels. I tried different hdmi cords and still get the sounds. I don't beleive its the ss2300 because my ps3 works flawlessly. I'm thinking it might be the cable box or settings that are not correct. If anyone could share their ideas or opinions I would very much appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RickDiddi

PLEASE HEEEEELLLLLLP!!!!>>>>>>>When I play Madden and Guitar Hero World Tour on my Xbox 360 the Sound only comes out of the front speakers and sub. The game instructions insert says that the games are Dolby Digital Surround Sound, but it does not decode it as such. I have played Madden on my PS3 and it decodes it correctly, but if I play Madden on my Xbox 360 it only does the front speakers and sub. Both systems are connected to the reciever via HDMI and the Xbox 360 settings is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 (the only setting it has)...Can someone help me understand why or if there is something to fix this?.....I play other games on my Xbox 360 such as Gears of War and Prince of Persia and they both are Dolby Digital 5.1 and it plays as such with out any problems. Any one please?....Thanks


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chi_town_boi* /forum/post/15520881
> 
> 
> Ok so here goes my setup. I have comcast dch3416 hd dvr and a ps3 hooked up to the ss2300 via hdmi and hdmi out to the tv. I just got the cable box today from comcast and hooked it up and while watching the football games today I was getting intermittent Popping/cracking sounds. Thinking it might just be the channel, I changed channels and this happened again on different channels. I tried different hdmi cords and still get the sounds. I don't beleive its the ss2300 because my ps3 works flawlessly. I'm thinking it might be the cable box or settings that are not correct. If anyone could share their ideas or opinions I would very much appreciate it. Thanks in advance.



Just curious - have you experienced the color problem I described earlier in this thread between the PS3 and the ss2300?


----------



## raul_219

I just installed this system and I just have to say that I love it. About the ps3 color problem, it didn't happen to me.


----------



## chi_town_boi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15522334
> 
> 
> Just curious - have you experienced the color problem I described earlier in this thread between the PS3 and the ss2300?



No I have not experienced it. Ive read your earlier posts and really can't think of what might be wrong other than something with your ps3 hdmi output or tvs processing of the signal. It's intermittant so it's hard to tell


----------



## RickDiddi

PLEASE HEEEEELLLLLLP!!!!>>>>>>>When I play Madden and Guitar Hero World Tour on my Xbox 360 the Sound only comes out of the front speakers and sub. The game instructions insert says that the games are Dolby Digital Surround Sound, but it does not decode it as such. I have played Madden on my PS3 and it decodes it correctly, but if I play Madden on my Xbox 360 it only does the front speakers and sub. Both systems are connected to the reciever via HDMI and the Xbox 360 settings is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 (the only setting it has)...Can someone help me understand why or if there is something to fix this?.....I play other games on my Xbox 360 such as Gears of War and Prince of Persia and they both are Dolby Digital 5.1 and it plays as such with out any problems. Any one please?....Thanks


----------



## Jabomb9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickDiddi* /forum/post/15527873
> 
> 
> PLEASE HEEEEELLLLLLP!!!!>>>>>>>When I play Madden and Guitar Hero World Tour on my Xbox 360 the Sound only comes out of the front speakers and sub. The game instructions insert says that the games are Dolby Digital Surround Sound, but it does not decode it as such. I have played Madden on my PS3 and it decodes it correctly, but if I play Madden on my Xbox 360 it only does the front speakers and sub. Both systems are connected to the reciever via HDMI and the Xbox 360 settings is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 (the only setting it has)...Can someone help me understand why or if there is something to fix this?.....I play other games on my Xbox 360 such as Gears of War and Prince of Persia and they both are Dolby Digital 5.1 and it plays as such with out any problems. Any one please?....Thanks



I'm not sure about Madden (although I'm pretty sure it's the same as GH), but with Guitar Hero, you need to go to the audio settings page in the game (not on the Xbox dashboard) and enable DD there.


----------



## RickDiddi

Thanks...I will try that


----------



## hamnio

Hello,


I am planning on buying the HT SF2300 model instead of the SS2300 but before I do that I just wanted to know a few things.


1 - I just bought a Mac Mini and plan to use it as my HTPC using a DVI-to-HDMI cable. But since DVI doesn't carry audio how would I go about connecting an Optical Digital Audio or Analog Audio cable to the HT SF2300? I know the SF2300 has audio ports on the back but I am not sure if they are "assignable" to any of the HDMI-in ports.


2 - After downloading and reading the manual from Sony's website and I noticed that the speakers themselves use Spring Terminals (See page 17 in manual) for wiring to the SF2300 unit. I am wondering, is it possible to extend the cable length from the bare wire end using some sort of coupler directly to the speakers? I prefer to do my wiring this way rather than unnecessarily cutting the provided speaker cables, especially if I don't have to.


3 - Is it OK to use 12 gauge wires in regards to extending my cable length?



Thanks for reading and I hope to hear your responses.

-hamnio-


----------



## chi_town_boi

Ok so the popping and cracking noises I was getting was defintely the result of a faulty comcast stb. So I exchanged the box and the problem is solved but I have something new happening. When I watch a channel that is broadcast in dd 5.1 the sound volume is lower than the stations without 5.1 I've tried tweakin the stb settings and the receiver settings but can't seem to fix it. This is getting frustrating because the non 5.1 stations are so much louder that I have to turn down the volume everytime I switch the channel. Any ideas???? As always thanks in advance.


----------



## samsurd2

Different equipment, same issue. It's a broadcaster/Comcast problem and isn't caused by your 2300.


----------



## chi_town_boi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/15563797
> 
> 
> Different equipment, same issue. It's a broadcaster/Comcast problem and isn't caused by your 2300.



It's not the same problem. My previous post explained a different problem that was solved by exchanging the box. Now I have this new problem as explained above


----------



## samsurd2

Sorry, I should have been clearer. I have the same problem but with different equipment than yours.


----------



## silvermine311

I've read all these forums and theres been some differing opinions on this...I have the BDP-S350 and the HT-SS2300 and to be honest, they both sound pretty good connected via HDMI...i know the S350 doesnt decode DTS-MA, but i think after the update it DOES decode TrueHD, so should i set it to PCM or to Bitstream?


the answer is probably "do whatever sounds better to you", but try to make me understand if there is a technical difference in sound quality by doing it one way or another with this setup..thanks


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvermine311* /forum/post/15621401
> 
> 
> I've read all these forums and theres been some differing opinions on this...I have the BDP-S350 and the HT-SS2300 and to be honest, they both sound pretty good connected via HDMI...i know the S350 doesnt decode DTS-MA, but i think after the update it DOES decode TrueHD, so should i set it to PCM or to Bitstream?
> 
> 
> the answer is probably "do whatever sounds better to you", but try to make me understand if there is a technical difference in sound quality by doing it one way or another with this setup..thanks



You have to set the S350s audio to> Direct in order for it to decode Dolby True HD and bitstream DTS-MA.


----------



## wipedout

Stupid Question time. When I try the auto calibrating it keeps asking me to press enter to save. I do and nothing happens. It's just keeps saying to press enter. Any Advice?


Edit, never mind, figured it out. you had to press up or down to select save then press enter. This is my first Surround System. Is there anything that I need to make sure to change.


Setup:

Verizon Fios TV - HDMI to SS2300

Xbox 360 - HDMI to SS2300


----------



## amyotte

Just picked up a SS2300 to replace an early 90's RCA receiver and so far WOW.


I roughly setup the system last night in my basement theater, about 12ft x 20ft. Will clean it up the install today, recalibrate and from what I heard last night may have to tune down the SW. Heard some distortion on the opening action scene on James Bond, Tomorrow Never Dies. Too Bassy.


Purchased because of the 3 HDMI inputs and $300.


I have a BenQ W500 projector so I still need my Toshiba DVR to act as a TV tuner and can still use the DVD player so the HDMI inputs were required. Don't need BD player yet as few BD movies around here to rent yet plus with the extra HDMI inputs it will be an easy add on later.


Just wish this unit and the DVR I have had backlit remotes as with a projection system the room is dark and I end up using a little flashlight to see buttons. I have not found an affordable backlit universal remote to control the DVR yet.










Enjoying so far.


Brian


Toshiba D-R6KC DVR to Sony HT-SS2300 to BenQ W500 projector onto 100" Black Widow painted screen. All cables HDMI.


----------



## zzaman

Hello All! Looking for advice pre-purchase:


I was all set to buy a SS2300 HTIB when I saw that inventory was really low everywhere and discounts were hard to find. Full price looks like the best I can get if I want to receive it right away. So I started thinking about the STRDG720 receiver as an option.


I watch a lot of TV, and only about 3 movies/month , and don't listen to music much at all. Therefore the most important acoustic need is dialogue. For convenience, I really want HDMI switching which both do.


My setup:

small living room in a condo - bass is a real issue for neighbors (!)

Samsung LN52A750

TimeWarner HD DVR

Cerwin Wega E76C center speaker

Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble II bookshelf speakers (2)

*Onkyo SR-501 (which is what I am replacing)

*Panasonic DVD player (soon to be Sony BR)

Room is wired for 5.1 only (don't care about 7.1 frankly)


Choice 1: Buy the SS2300


Choice 2: Piece a new system together.

Buy SS-B1000 book shelf speakers for front

Cerwin Wega center speaker

STRDG720 receiver

Cambridge Soundworks Ensemble II as rear speakers

No subwoofer (! - not needed since E76C has great bass and noise issues prevent me from cranking)

=>Cost: $130 less than SS2300 HTIB


Will be moving in one year (max 2) and will invest more in my setup then. For now, trying to keep cost down.


Am I crazy? Advice welcome.


----------



## JJM68

Just purchased the HT-SS2300 and the Sony BDP-S550







Can someone please tell me what settings each of these systems should be on so I can listen to the HD audio tracks on Blu Ray discs? The BDP can decode both True HD and DTS HD.


Thanks!


----------



## lardo5150

I just purchased the HT-SS2300.

I am going to be using monoprice inceiling speakers though.

What is your experience with the power on the HT-SS2300?

I am trying to decide to get the 8inch or 6 inch speakers.

I think the 8inch speakers are 160w while the 6inch speakers are 120w.

The specs on the HT-SS2300 state that is is 143w x5, but I am reading on this site that with sony, you have to cut that in half. I want to make sure whatever size I get this thing can power them.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JJM68* /forum/post/15659545
> 
> 
> Just purchased the HT-SS2300 and the Sony BDP-S550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what settings each of these systems should be on so I can listen to the HD audio tracks on Blu Ray discs? The BDP can decode both True HD and DTS HD.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Start by setting the s550s audio to Direct and the D. range to Wide, it will decode TRUE HD & Bitstream DTS-MA audio. Do the auto calibration on the ss2300 and hear how it sounds, you can always adjust the speakers later if your not happy how the auto cal. turns out.


----------



## kerrigjl

Hey all, long time thread reader, first time poster - mainly because my SS2300s should be shipping today or tomorrow. Just a quick question - I've been reading, and I think that I have the optimal setup in mind (or I can look it up quickly), but here are my components - suggested settings for each?
Moxi HD-DVR (HDMI)
PS3 (HDMI)
Samsung 40" LCD (HDMI)

Audio out options on the Moxi, for those who are not familiar are: Mono, Stereo, and Dolby Digital. Thanks in advance, to whomever has time to advise!


--kerrigjl


----------



## monarch52

I just purchased the SS2300 today and am replacing a Bose system. I was wondering if the Bose cube speakers would be better then the Sony ones since I don't particularly like the looks of the Sony ones.


----------



## zzaman

In an earlier post I was deciding between the SS2300 and a Sony receiver++ and decided to buy the SS2300. I am very happy with the video quality but am having issues with the audio and possibly HDMI connections. If anyone has time to respond, much appreciated.


Setup:

SA8300HDC HD DVR (HDMI)

Panasonic DVD player (HDMI)

Sony SS2300

Samsung LN52A750 (HDMI)


While watching TV through DVR, HDMI switching doesn't work 100% of the time. Could it be a port issue? Audio comes out 2.1 from Front LR speakers. No surround sound, can't tell if there is center channel output. (CC speaker will be replaced with a Cerwin Wega E76C soon). Sound is small and dialogue not crisp, clear. Set the audio to TV+AMP to improve sound but sound was out of synch until I set the speaker distance for all speakers to the max (22 feet). They're still out of synch but barely. Auto-calibration exacerbates the problem setting the speakers out. I can't improve the delay on the TV speakers (even though it's only a 6ft HDMI cable). With DVD, I get full 5.1 sound; delay still there.


----------



## Kromulok

Received my ss2300 yesterday. Set up was an absolute breeze. My setup is:


LG 47" LCD

sony ss2300

PS3

Wii

Direct TV HD receiver


connected ps3 and direct tv receiver via hdmi to ss2300 then via hdmi from ss2300 to tv

the wii is connected directly to the tv


I just ordered the speaker stands (x4 of them) from amazon as referenced on page 5 of this thread. Cant beat the price and they can screw into the speakers with this set.


For first impressions - this system is quite nice. There are a bunch of settings to play with in the sense of getting your speakers set the way you like them best. The auto cal is ok I guess but I still had to manually set them to my likings. The auto cal IMO sets the SW too high and the center too low.


I cranked this system up on the regular FM music channel and it absolutely IS 1000w - I live in my home (not condo, not townhome, not trailer... a single family home) and my neighbor heard it while in his garage and came over to see the new toy.


I have experienced zero issues with the PS3 connected to this system. I spent some time (2 hours) messing with the ps3 menus, etc... watched a regular DVD movie (star wars episode 3) and a BD movie (Narnia) and they all sounded and looked great. The PS3 has some of the best upconverting features of all upconverters for non BD media. In fact, I purchased a 2nd PS3 last night specifically to set up with this 2300 (didnt want to remove the other one from the basement where the kids play).


I will come back in 1 month to post a follow up review but like I said - on first impressions, this system is 100% worth every penny. (only ever owned two other surround sound systems but this one is hands down - awesome!)


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kromulok* /forum/post/15695228
> 
> 
> Received my ss2300 yesterday. Set up was an absolute breeze. My setup is:
> 
> 
> LG 47" LCD
> 
> sony ss2300
> 
> PS3
> 
> Wii
> 
> Direct TV HD receiver
> 
> 
> connected ps3 and direct tv receiver via hdmi to ss2300 then via hdmi from ss2300 to tv
> 
> the wii is connected directly to the tv
> 
> 
> I just ordered the speaker stands (x4 of them) from amazon as referenced on page 5 of this thread. Cant beat the price and they can screw into the speakers with this set.
> 
> 
> For first impressions - this system is quite nice. There are a bunch of settings to play with in the sense of getting your speakers set the way you like them best. The auto cal is ok I guess but I still had to manually set them to my likings. The auto cal IMO sets the SW too high and the center too low.
> 
> 
> I cranked this system up on the regular FM music channel and it absolutely IS 1000w - I live in my home (not condo, not townhome, not trailer... a single family home) and my neighbor heard it while in his garage and came over to see the new toy.
> 
> 
> I have experienced zero issues with the PS3 connected to this system. I spent some time (2 hours) messing with the ps3 menus, etc... watched a regular DVD movie (star wars episode 3) and a BD movie (Narnia) and they all sounded and looked great. The PS3 has some of the best upconverting features of all upconverters for non BD media. In fact, I purchased a 2nd PS3 last night specifically to set up with this 2300 (didnt want to remove the other one from the basement where the kids play).
> 
> 
> I will come back in 1 month to post a follow up review but like I said - on first impressions, this system is 100% worth every penny. (only ever owned two other surround sound systems but this one is hands down - awesome!)



Nice setup you have there! Let me know if you ever experience any weird color issues in the PS3 menu when connected through the ss2300. It happens to me occasionally.


----------



## poohbair









Got a good deal on one of these from a local big box store liquidation sale. Roughly set it up in cramped apartment living room. Previously I was getting by ok with a creative/cambridge DTT-3500 computer 5.1 sound system. It lacked DTS and a tuner. So I decided to go with this to match my Sony blu-ray BDP-BX1. First thing I noticed is the speaker wire gauge seems quite small compared to what I had before. Also The DTT-3500 has gold connections where as this Sony does not. One of the things I wanted to check out is whether or not I could actually get DTS and DTS-HD master audio through the HDMI connection. I see a lot of folks in Amazon's and other forums claimed and complained it would not. Guess what? It does. Just as manual's for both BD player and HT-SS2300 says it does. DTS light is lit and DTS scrolls across display window when I switch between different DTS sources and change tracks of DTS audio recordings and movies. I am happy with that. No need for separate optical cable. Just set BD player's audio output priority for HDMI, DTS set for DTS; HT-SS2300 video menu: "audio for HDMI" set for AMP. We watched Mamma Mia! (blu ray/dts-hd) and was amazed at wonderful audio clarity. I had to reduce center channel volume to -5 to suit us. But, we are hearing subtle things we never heard before all around us. Then I cranked volume to 30 and tried a couple DTS audio cd's and again was amazed as a 2-8-4 steam locomotive passed though the living room. And again with a SR-71 fly by. Now I did notice the sub woofer likes to vibrate at those loud low frequencies. So for this demonstarion I reduced the SW by -5 and also (in this case) needed to reduce SL and SR by -6 as well. I realise this is not a $5000 system and these kinds of demos do show that. Never the less the wife complained the windows were vibrating throughout the house. ha ha tee hee. Needed to readjust levels for TV. Have not done the auto calibration thing yet. Does it work well? For now I manually estimated and set the speaker distances.


HDTV dolby digital sounds good. Was disapointed the radio does _*not*_ feature RDS. As I had assumed and was looking forward to that feature. My Chevy Trailblazer has it. and that's 6 years old. Why not on the HT-SS2300. The manual says something about "area codes" My unit is a "U" I assume that is U.S.? So where is CEL and CEK? And why do they rate? Is it because of some legal issue? like DRM or something? hmm . . maybe Sony won't pay the fee. oh well. Some clarification on this please. Is there a fix, patch or hack? Thanks guys.


ps. was going to watch the super bowl but got hooked on classical music (of all things) on one of comcast's audio channels! sounds wondeful


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *poohbair* /forum/post/15711269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a good deal on one of these from a local big box store liquidation sale. Roughly set it up in cramped apartment living room. Previously I was getting by ok with a creative/cambridge DTT-3500 computer 5.1 sound system. It lacked DTS and a tuner. So I decided to go with this to match my Sony blu-ray BDP-BX1. First thing I noticed is the speaker wire gauge seems quite small compared to what I had before. Also The DTT-3500 has gold connections where as this Sony does not. One of the things I wanted to check out is whether or not I could actually get DTS and DTS-HD master audio through the HDMI connection. I see a lot of folks in Amazon's and other forums claimed and complained it would not. Guess what? It does. Just as manual's for both BD player and HT-SS2300 says it does. DTS light is lit and DTS scrolls across display window when I switch between different DTS sources and change tracks of DTS audio recordings and movies. I am happy with that. No need for separate optical cable. Just set BD player's audio output priority for HDMI, DTS set for DTS; HT-SS2300 video menu: "audio for HDMI" set for AMP. We watched Mamma Mia! (blu ray/dts-hd) and was amazed at wonderful audio clarity. I had to reduce center channel volume to -5 to suit us. But, we are hearing subtle things we never heard before all around us. Then I cranked volume to 30 and tried a couple DTS audio cd's and again was amazed as a 2-8-4 steam locomotive passed though the living room. And again with a SR-71 fly by. Now I did notice the sub woofer likes to vibrate at those loud low frequencies. So for this demonstarion I reduced the SW by -5 and also (in this case) needed to reduce SL and SR by -6 as well. I realise this is not a $5000 system and these kinds of demos do show that. Never the less the wife complained the windows were vibrating throughout the house. ha ha tee hee. Needed to readjust levels for TV. Have not done the auto calibration thing yet. Does it work well? For now I manually estimated and set the speaker distances.
> 
> 
> HDTV dolby digital sounds good. Was disapointed the radio does _*not*_ feature RDS. As I had assumed and was looking forward to that feature. My Chevy Trailblazer has it. and that's 6 years old. Why not on the HT-SS2300. The manual says something about "area codes" My unit is a "U" I assume that is U.S.? So where is CEL and CEK? And why do they rate? Is it because of some legal issue? like DRM or something? hmm . . maybe Sony won't pay the fee. oh well. Some clarification on this please. Is there a fix, patch or hack? Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> ps. was going to watch the super bowl but got hooked on classical music (of all things) on one of comcast's audio channels! sounds wondeful



It really is a great system but it in itself does NOT decode Dolby HD or DTS Master. I will decode regular Dolby and DTS, but not the lossless codecs of it. It will however play DTS Master and Dolby HD that has been decoded by the BR and sent via lpcm to the receiver.


----------



## poohbair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15711785
> 
> 
> It really is a great system but it in itself does NOT decode Dolby HD or DTS Master. I will decode regular Dolby and DTS, but not the lossless codecs of it. It will however play DTS Master and Dolby HD that has been decoded by the BR and sent via lpcm to the receiver.



Hmm . . ok cool. But (L)PCM is not lit. DTS is. Also, when I play uncompressd dolby digital, PCM 3/2.1 scrolls across display regardless of settings. It does not matter to me where DTS-HD gets decoded as long as it works. But, I don't understand. Don't most blu-ray players work the same? Anyway, I discovered the BD player must have BD audio set for direct to get DTS displayed in the receiver window. If you set it for "mix" it reverts to PCM/48khz. Also in the player I have "audio drc" set for wide and output set for 96khz/24. not that it makes any difference. Now when I was using the DTT-3500 which does not have a DTS decoder, nothing was heard out of the speakers with a DTS signal unless I told the blu-ray player to downmix DTS. It's certainly not set to downmix now with the HT-SS2300. I'm not using a.f.d. or any of the sound fields with dts or dd.


Also the HT-SS2300 must have DEC.PRI. set for AUTO in order to get DTS displayed. On mine DEC. PCM was factory default.


Still need to know what the deal is with RDS and the radio. Anyone? Of course these issues have no doubt been hashed to death on this forum but, a search for RDS or Sony's "area codes" came up nil.


----------



## Soultrace

Anyone know what's up with the low inventory everywhere? Crutchfield = out of stock. Bestbuy = shipping unavailable and out of stock at all local stores. Amazon = 3 to 5 weeks shipping.


I had done all my research and convinced myself that this was the system for me, but this gives me pause.


----------



## darrellt

Yeah, I have one on order from Amazon and it is still a few weeks away. This is a very nice system, but they are obviously having supply problems. I hope it gets on track soon, I want to get it installed in my new area. I did decide to wait for this system because the wife really wanted very small speakers for the new location, and this seemed to be the best of the low end small speaker HTIB configurations.


----------



## poohbair

Locally Circuit City has a few of these left during their liquidation sale. Picked one up Saturday for $319. That beat the $329 I was going to pay before canceling a month long backorder with Amazon (since Jan.6). Sony now says they have them in stock. I wonder if they may be of a newer revsion. http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665368399


----------



## poohbair

Apparently RDS is primarily a European thing and simply not generally available on most AVRs sold in the U.S. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Data_System bummer. I have it on my trailblazer's radio. works great. even has an RDS logo right on it. Guess I just assumed that since it's an '03 and this Sony unit is an '08 it would be included. I understand the HD radios have it. Would've been nice if the HT-SS2300 was HD as well. HD in this case means "hybid digital" and *not* high definition. Although I guess it may sound like some high defintion audio codec to the ear. This is confusing for many.









_Also_:why no headphone jack??? What the devil is with that? I've had various surround systems since my quad days in the '70's and they all have had headphone jacks. I still have a JVC 4 channel headphone (two stereo plugs). _And_. . it would have been nice if a clock could have been incorporated into the display.


UPDATE: Set the SUR POS to side/hi (was side/lo) and movie sound field set for "C" last night and watched NCIS and then Fringe. Wow made a diference. Even though rear speakers are almost directly off to the sides (back maybe a foot, 1.5 ' above and then about 7' out) this show had characters right behind us and in our heads! amazing. think I'm gonna keep it


----------



## rysdad814

do u have a cc by u the system is $300 cause they're goin out


----------



## Kromulok

Just checking in real quick - system is quite nice and I'm happy with it. Sounds great.


Question I have is this:


I have my PS3 decoding and sending to the receiver. The receiver always says LFE. Is that right?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kromulok* /forum/post/15732768
> 
> 
> Just checking in real quick - system is quite nice and I'm happy with it. Sounds great.
> 
> 
> Question I have is this:
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 decoding and sending to the receiver. The receiver always says LFE. Is that right?



LFE stands for Low Frequency Effect, it's lit up on the display to indicate it's outputting LFE signals to the subwoofer.


----------



## osmith78

So, I just got this system...I think it has good potential. It sounds great when I use it for BDs on my PS3, but for some reason, hooked up to my DVR, the sound quality changes from program to program. Some it works great, and others...like Lost, absolutely sucks.


I'm not sure if it's a setting I'm missing, or what, but it will sound muffled and hollow. I'm connected from the DVR using a toslink cable, I've tried an HDMI route, but for some reason, when my tv handshakes with it, the best I can get is 480p.


Any ideas why the sound is so variable on my DVR, and why it sounds like crap sometimes?


----------



## Kromulok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15740143
> 
> 
> LFE stands for Low Frequency Effect, it's lit up on the display to indicate it's outputting LFE signals to the subwoofer.



Is there a setting I need to set to make it send a regular signal? I am only getting the 48 nto the 96 frequency that I have seen talked about here in this thread. Not sure what I am doing wrong here.


also, so if i have my ps3 doing the decoding, i wont see anything on my receivers display right? (such as prologic, or dolby HD, etc... ) Everythign sounds great - I am just trying to make sure I have things set to the best settings... im a noob


----------



## poohbair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kromulok* /forum/post/15744021
> 
> 
> also, so if i have my ps3 doing the decoding, i wont see anything on my receivers display right? (such as prologic, or dolby HD, etc... ) Everythign sounds great - I am just trying to make sure I have things set to the best settings... im a noob



If set up right you should still be getting the decoding format displayed on the unit. DTS 3/2.1 (sony's way of saying 5.1), Dolby Digital 3/2.1, PCM 48khz, etc. should all be displayed depending on source. Usually these are displayed as rather quick scroll from the right to left across the display. Also, you should see a little "DTS", (dolby symbol)Digital or (dolby symbol)PLII in the display. Please see page 8 of the manual, upper left corner of the page. Now, if you don't mind wading through some the previous postings, you'll see some settings that should help. have fun. good luck and enjoy the system.


----------



## poohbair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kromulok* /forum/post/15744021
> 
> 
> Is there a setting I need to set to make it send a regular signal? I am only getting the 48 nto the 96 frequency that I have seen talked about here in this thread. Not sure what I am doing wrong here.



I have my blu ray player set on 96khz as well but we won't see (or hear) 96khz at all unless we're playing a bona fide 96khz encoded disc. Which is not common.


----------



## jkl25

When watching a blu-ray disc, i have my player set to PCM, the receiver's display ALWAYS says PCM 48 across it....only when i hit the re-master button on the PLAYER then will it say PCM 96....I believe mines all hooked up properly


----------



## Kromulok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chi_town_boi* /forum/post/15306331
> 
> 
> Figured out my problem with the mp3s. It seems the only way to get output from all channels is to deselect all audio options from the ps3 menu leaving only the default (grayed out) options and using multi st sound effect on the receiver as this is the only one that sounds good. If anyone else had this problem and found a different solution please let me know



Why would this matter? What does the PS3 have to do when using the MP3 attachment and playing music from it? The PS3 shouldnt even be on in this scenario.


----------



## poohbair

I think that was a typo. He meant "deselect all audio options from the _receiver_ (ht-ss2300) menu". I understand. As long as he's happy with the results. Yes, chi_town_boi, try some of the other settings as well. Such as the various music modes or pro-logic settings. Every ones tastes are different and what sounds great for some may not sound good at all for others. have fun and try not to rattle too many windows.


----------



## alfehdy

hello


i dont know if this was dicussed here

but i want to buy this system but i found a big issue


my power requiremnts in my country are 220V 50Hz since iam in middle east

but in amazon and different sites i only found the 120V 60Hz whitch is the US power req.


can any one help me to find the same item with 220V 50Hz requirement?


hint:in the manual i found different are codes which contains different power req.

for example :

U, UC, CA 120V AC, 60Hz

TH 220V AC, 50HZ


----------



## Mars_D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kromulok* /forum/post/15756806
> 
> 
> Why would this matter? What does the PS3 have to do when using the MP3 attachment and playing music from it? The PS3 shouldnt even be on in this scenario.



He is playing music off of an external hdd plugged into the PS3.


I'm on the fence about this system and the ht-7200dh....what could sway me towards or away from either one (besides the greater following of the 2300 as there are not too many reviews/posts on the 7200).


----------



## Kromulok

just another follow up - first off, this forum is really great and all the information on all 12 pages are worthy of reading. After reading it all again and after pooh answered my couple of questions... everything is set up on my equipment correctly and its completely awesome sounding. Love it. It all works well and sounds great. I definitely did NOT have it set up right at first but now with everyone's help I can tell the difference with it being set up correctly.


Loving this system! Thanks all!


----------



## seanmuldrow

Ok so I went to best buy today to check out this system before i pulled the trigger on it from either them or amazon and the one in the store was not very impressing i mean it was on max and i couldnt hear a thing, so i asked one of the guys for help because i'm really serious in picking this system up and i was positive the system was set up wrong and after he tinkered around behind it for awhile he had to were the sound from the blu ray demo was coming out of the system but at max it only sounded like it was at normal listening volume so he told me this load of crap that the system sounds so low with only digital signals and he didnt know why so he went and got an audio cd and put it in the sony 350 blu ray player and it was very impressive so i couldnt and still cant get over the fact that the way it sounded so i pulled my iphone out and hit this thread and changed some of the sitting on the blu ray player but it still wasnt right can someone convince me to get this system because after reading this forum i was blown away by the price and this system but now i'm torn between it and a panasonic that he recommended


----------



## samsurd2

^^Does the phrase "run on sentence" sound familiar?? I read this once, started to read it again to try to make some sense out of it, and just stopped. My god...try using some capitalization and punctuation.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/15830966
> 
> 
> ^^Does the phrase "run on sentence" sound familiar?? I read this once, started to read it again to try to make some sense out of it, and just stopped. My god...try using some capitalization and punctuation.



Agreed. You're much more likely to get a response if it is easy to read. As far as the system goes, it is nice and it is possible to crank up the sound enough so the walls shake and it hurts your ears. I don't know what could've been wrong with the demo.


----------



## seanmuldrow

i didnt know i was in english class here i was just looking for some help from a fellow forum reader. sorry


----------



## Kromulok

too many variables for things that could be wrong. First off, as previously said in this thread somewhere, evaluating a demo in a store is not the greatest true test. Too large of a space and lots of echo effects as well as noise from people and such.


The system truly does speak for itself. If you are putting it in a regular size room, you will be quite happy. If you are putting it in a grand stand stadium... not so much.


I like mine so much that I am contemplating getting another one for my basement family room.


Once everything is set correctly and to your liking you should not have any worries of whether or not its loud enough. The volume goes to 30 and I never have a need to go past 20 or 21 - thats VERY loud and I get yelled at a lot by the wife for that level. Our normal listening level is between 13 and 16 depending on the source.


Also, ever think that maybe the demo unit was blown or broken? Lots of people touch those.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanmuldrow* /forum/post/15830150
> 
> 
> Ok so I went to best buy today to check out this system before i pulled the trigger on it from either them or amazon and the one in the store was not very impressing i mean it was on max and i couldnt hear a thing, so i asked one of the guys for help because i'm really serious in picking this system up and i was positive the system was set up wrong and after he tinkered around behind it for awhile he had to were the sound from the blu ray demo was coming out of the system but at max it only sounded like it was at normal listening volume so he told me this load of crap that the system sounds so low with only digital signals and he didnt know why so he went and got an audio cd and put it in the sony 350 blu ray player and it was very impressive so i couldnt and still cant get over the fact that the way it sounded so i pulled my iphone out and hit this thread and changed some of the sitting on the blu ray player but it still wasnt right can someone convince me to get this system because after reading this forum i was blown away by the price and this system but now i'm torn between it and a panasonic that he recommended



Never go buy what you here in the stores, any system will sound like crap do to poor settings imo. Before i purchased my SS-2300 @ bestbuy the demo sounded terrible, after i got it home and calibrated it the sound was night & day. Bottom line it's a great system for the price, blue-rays sound incredible at volume levels @ 23-25 i've never needed to go higher. Btw it looks great with my sony BDP-S550.


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanmuldrow* /forum/post/15831448
> 
> 
> i didnt know i was in english class here i was just looking for some help from a fellow forum reader. sorry



You're not in class but if you'd like some help, you might at least try to make your posts more easily readable for those who might offer it.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanmuldrow* /forum/post/15830150
> 
> 
> Ok so I went to best buy today to check out this system before i pulled the trigger on it from either them or amazon and the one in the store was not very impressing i mean it was on max and i couldnt hear a thing, so i asked one of the guys for help because i'm really serious in picking this system up and i was positive the system was set up wrong and after he tinkered around behind it for awhile he had to were the sound from the blu ray demo was coming out of the system but at max it only sounded like it was at normal listening volume so he told me this load of crap that the system sounds so low with only digital signals and he didnt know why so he went and got an audio cd and put it in the sony 350 blu ray player and it was very impressive so i couldnt and still cant get over the fact that the way it sounded so i pulled my iphone out and hit this thread and changed some of the sitting on the blu ray player but it still wasnt right can someone convince me to get this system because after reading this forum i was blown away by the price and this system but now i'm torn between it and a panasonic that he recommended



Like others said, this system gets loud. It'll sound completely different in your living room. You can't really go by how it sounds at Best buy...i tried it out at best buy before i bought mine and the way they had it setup was, the speakers were placed all together and didn't sound that great, but i wasn't expecting it too the way they had it setup. It sounds 50x better in my living room! Night and day difference. You'll never watch movies at max volume. I've never had to turn it up above 23 while watching blu-rays through PCM and that's enough to shake the room and really feel the action!


How big is the room your installing this system in?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15838049
> 
> 
> Like others said, this system gets loud. It'll sound completely different in your living room. You can't really go by how it sounds at Best buy...i tried it out at best buy before i bought mine and the way they had it setup was, the speakers were placed all together and didn't sound that great, but i wasn't expecting it too the way they had it setup. It sounds 50x better in my living room! Night and day difference. You'll never watch movies at max volume. I've never had to turn it up above 23 while watching blu-rays through PCM and that's enough to shake the room and really feel the action!
> 
> 
> How big is the room your installing this system in?



I second everything Pano said here.


----------



## seanmuldrow

its actually for a bedroom. i think the price point is good for what you get, and i'm also looking at the ht-is100 and cant really decide to spend the extra money or if this one is just as good


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanmuldrow* /forum/post/15839529
> 
> 
> its actually for a bedroom. i think the price point is good for what you get, and i'm also looking at the ht-is100 and cant really decide to spend the extra money or if this one is just as good



I got a chance to kind of mess with the IS100 at BB. Again, you can't really get a feel for what it's capable of the way they have it setup. It was pretty loud for having such tiny speakers. It won't be better or louder then the SS2300.


Those tiny speaker are rated at 50w compared to 143w on the SS2300...but then again it's going to be for the bedroom so it might work out better for you, based on the compact size and the rear speaker are wireless too, from what i've read.


----------



## osmith78

1) So, which is the optimal setting for the DVR.... Dolby Digital (AC3), or PCM? I'm pretty unfamiliar with this stuff, and I really don't know what the difference is. I've had it on Dolby, but I seem to be getting variable sound quality on different shows. Sometimes the center speaker just sounds too high pitched or something.


It seems like I have to adjust the speaker volume for each show I watch...one show the center will be too loud, others the surround is too overpowering.


2) What are some settings I should put the DVR on? Right now I have Center +3, surround -5.


3) Should I have dynamic range on or off?


4) If i'm in dolby, should I be using any of the A.F.D. selections, if so which one?


5) or should I be using the Movie selections?


Ahhh...sorry for the length of this, I'm just pretty frustrated because I know this is a good system and I just can't figure out the best settings.


Please help!


----------



## manuelohere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osmith78* /forum/post/15743424
> 
> 
> So, I just got this system...I think it has good potential. It sounds great when I use it for BDs on my PS3, but for some reason, hooked up to my DVR, the sound quality changes from program to program. Some it works great, and others...like Lost, absolutely sucks.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a setting I'm missing, or what, but it will sound muffled and hollow. I'm connected from the DVR using a toslink cable, I've tried an HDMI route, but for some reason, when my tv handshakes with it, the best I can get is 480p.
> 
> 
> Any ideas why the sound is so variable on my DVR, and why it sounds like crap sometimes?



I just got the 2300 last night and hooked it up. I had the same exact problem but it was my cable box that was giving me the problem. I have the motorola dch3200 with HDMI output. Before I connected the SS2300 I had the cable box output sending 1080i to the TV and that was working. When I plugged in the SS2300, I noticed the cable box was now displaying 480p instead of 1080i on the front panel and the TV also said 480p. I went in and changed the settings on the cable box again to 1080i and that worked. For some reason, the cable box reset itself to 480p. Maybe you are having the same issue. Check the settings on the Tivo, it has to be a problem at the source not through the SS2300.


Great info here but I have one issue, when trying to auto-calibrate, it goes through all the tones and works but when I have to hit the + button on the remote to save, it doesn't have any effect. It just keeps displaying "Save" on the front panel. I have to power it off to exit this mode. Maybe I have a bad remote? Anyone else have this problem? Anyway to auto-calibrate without the remote or using different buttons? Thanks!


----------



## Kromulok

manny the calibrate save question is somewhere in the 13 pages of this thread - i dont have time to look right now but if you look thru the pages you will find the answer. You just are not saving it right.


----------



## hotsound

Anyone heard of a new version of this coming out? I'm interested in this model, but looks like it's been around a while now, any good places to see if something new might be coming out?


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotsound* /forum/post/15881439
> 
> 
> Anyone heard of a new version of this coming out? I'm interested in this model, but looks like it's been around a while now, any good places to see if something new might be coming out?



I doubt it'll be replaced anytime soon...it was released around July 2008. Still fairly new.


----------



## manuelohere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kromulok* /forum/post/15876964
> 
> 
> manny the calibrate save question is somewhere in the 13 pages of this thread - i dont have time to look right now but if you look thru the pages you will find the answer. You just are not saving it right.



Thanks! I just saw it on the previous page. I had to hit the up arrow and then the + "enter" to save. I really thought I had a bad remote.


----------



## hotsound

Actually, looking like it's out of stock quite a few places, also asked at a Sony Style store and he said he would expect around this time for it to be refreshed, so, probably gonna wait a bit....


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15882648
> 
> 
> I doubt it'll be replaced anytime soon...it was released around July 2008. Still fairly new.



Looks like Sony may be replacing the SS-2300, sonystyle.com says it's no longer available. We might be seeing a new model this spring who knows.


----------



## stimyg

(I posted this following elsewhere, but someone suggested I try this thread too) --


I recently bought a Sony HT-SS2300 HTIB for a new TV room I'm setting up. I knew it wasn't going to be great, but the budget dictated, and I'm not a super crazy audiophile.


However, one thing I like in watching movies is being able to hear the dialogue. And right now, it's really tough. When we watch movies my girlfriend keeps saying, "what did he say?" and I can't tell.


I have it hooked up to a Sony blu ray player (don't have the model # in front of me, but bought it new a few months ago, so maybe the 350?). Is it possible I have some setting wrong coming out of the blu ray player, or that I have some setting wrong in the SS2300? I played around with it a little bit and everything seemed OK. And yes, I pumped up the center speaker to about +9, and while that helps, it still is just really muddy and hard to hear.


So... assuming I've not got a setting wrong (and let me know if any SS2300 owners have any secret setting that maybe I've missed)... but assuming not: do you have any suggestions for how I might upgrade the speakers on this, and what speakers you might suggest? Can I just replace the center, or should I get matching L/R/center? And while I'm at it, should I just replace all the speakers? Obviously they'd need to be relatively inexpensive for this to make any sense.


Keep in mind that that the SS2300 has a proprietary speaker connection in the back, so I'm not 100% sure how I'd connect a new set of speakers.


Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15911433
> 
> 
> Looks like Sony may be replacing the SS-2300, sonystyle.com says it's no longer available. We might be seeing a new model this spring who knows.



Wow, that was quick! I can't wait to see what the replacement will be...


----------



## loofashay

I just bought this system today and I am having some problems if someone could help that would be great. When hooking the system up to my comcast HDDVR box, the HD channels do not output in HD. The hook up is as follows


Comcast HD DVD>>HDMI>>2300>>HDMI>>TV


Any others with the same problem? The sound is alright, but no HD only 480 n my tv, and there is no way to change the output on the comcast box


----------



## deathnote

So, this passes audio through hdmi right?


----------



## darrellt

I'm no expert, loofashay, but the next logical step would seem to be to try reversing the order: Comcast >>HDMI>>TV>>HDMI or optical>>2300 assuming that your tv has either an HDMI or optical sound out.


One other option might be to use component from comcast to TV and HDMI from comcast to 2300.


Hopefully someone with some real knowledge can suggest more than my limited knowhow...


----------



## loofashay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deathnote* /forum/post/15926145
> 
> 
> So, this passes audio through hdmi right?



Yes, i passes audio through, but no channels are being output in HD


----------



## loofashay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrellt* /forum/post/15928788
> 
> 
> I'm no expert, loofashay, but the next logical step would seem to be to try reversing the order: Comcast >>HDMI>>TV>>HDMI or optical>>2300 assuming that your tv has either an HDMI or optical sound out.
> 
> 
> One other option might be to use component from comcast to TV and HDMI from comcast to 2300.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone with some real knowledge can suggest more than my limited knowhow...



This would be an option that i havent thought of, but the reason i bought the system was so i would have to switch inputs on my tv. Thanks for the suggestion either way


----------



## killxone

Motorola boxes make you reset your video output to 1080 on the first HDMI pass throught

go to your video settings on the moto box reselect 1080i and your good


----------



## deathnote

I'm connecting/setting up for the first time.


I got a few questions:


1. How do I connect my ps3's audio?

2. What settings should I have on my ps3?

3. What settings should I have on my receiver when using the ps3?



4. When I switch to my hd-dvd player that also upscaled dvd's, what settings shoudl I have on the reciever?


----------



## Shadez336

Anyone from Chicago interested in purchasing this unit new from me? I purchased the SS2300 brand new a month back. I opened the box just to make sure everything was in the box and it was. After debating for months whether to get this unit or the Onkyo HT-6100 I pulled the trigger on this one and later in the week decided to go with the Onkyo instead. Willing to part ways with the SS2300 for $400. This item is not available or on back order every where. If you're interested PM me.


Shadez


----------



## loofashay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killxone* /forum/post/15931692
> 
> 
> Motorola boxes make you reset your video output to 1080 on the first HDMI pass throught
> 
> go to your video settings on the moto box reselect 1080i and your good



Is there anyway to change the video output if the box is from comcast, I dont see any settings for this at all.

Anyone have any suggestions about how to do this?


----------



## loofashay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loofashay* /forum/post/15934172
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to change the video output if the box is from comcast, I dont see any settings for this at all.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions about how to do this?



To quote myself, with a quick google search and a little help from Wiki, I was able to figure this out on my own. Know I have a new problem. Everytime i turn my tv off and back on the cable box seems to flash dvi, and the settings go back to 480p. Any suggestions on how to stop it from resetting?


----------



## Harrie Nak

I'm thinking of getting me one of these, but do have one question before doing so.

From all these pictures available on the net, it seems like the center speaker is "attached" to the receiver. Can anyone please confirm it isn't, and is totally seperate?


----------



## loofashay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harrie Nak* /forum/post/15936014
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting me one of these, but do have one question before doing so.
> 
> From all these pictures available on the net, it seems like the center speaker is "attached" to the receiver. Can anyone please confirm it isn't, and is totally seperate?



The center speaker is not attached, it is completely seperate from the receiver.


----------



## Harrie Nak

Thank you for the prompt answer.










Does anyone know where I can find some real pics of this set?

All I can find are these commercial pics coming from Sony, and I want to have a better understanding on the actual size of this baby.


----------



## loofashay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harrie Nak* /forum/post/15936316
> 
> 
> Thank you for the prompt answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find some real pics of this set?
> 
> All I can find are these commercial pics coming from Sony, and I want to have a better understanding on the actual size of this baby.



Here are some pics of my setup, image 4 has a vcr tape to show size of speakers (L,R,LS,RS)


----------



## Harrie Nak

Thanks a lot, much appreciated.


----------



## mpmz71

I'm having a problem with my newly purchased SS2300. I'm sure this question has been beat to death, but I haven't quite found the answer yet. I have this unit working with the BDP-S350 player.


Can anyone tell me what settings to use on the blu-ray player and on the SS2300 so that I can get the best sound?


All I have managed to get is 48 khz PCM which only uses the front left and right speakers with subs. If I try for PLII or anything, it gets quieter and muffled. I just want to get my 5.1 Dolby HD surround sound or whatever the best sound for a BR disc is.



Can anyone help with these settings?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loofashay* /forum/post/15936428
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my setup, image 4 has a vcr tape to show size of speakers (L,R,LS,RS)



I couldn't help but notice you have a PS3 with the 2300. Have you ever experienced the weird color issue I've discussed earlier in this thread? Let me know yes or no.


----------



## loofashay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15940525
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but notice you have a PS3 with the 2300. Have you ever experienced the weird color issue I've discussed earlier in this thread? Let me know yes or no.



Not to this point, the picture quality has not change from when it was plugged directly into the tv.


----------



## mpmz71

Could anyone at least tell me what setting the SS2300 needs to be on to output the proper Dolby 5.1, 5.1 HD, etc. Should it be AFD? Maybe if I know what the setting the SS2300 should be on, I could mess with the other settings on the BD player.


----------



## ranovak

A few days ago you could buy the SS2300 from the Sony store and from Amazon. Today Sony is showing it as no longer available and it is shown as back ordered or no longer available from most online retailers. Best Buy still has it in some stores, but not at a low price ($409). The unit was only released 1 year ago - is this unusual to discontinue in only 1 year? Also I don't see anything on Sony's press releases (including CES2009 press site) that indicates any similar new models (such as compact, slimline, matching BD player HTIB's). The much larger 7200 receiver system still seems to be available and it is just as old. Anybody know what is going on? I don't know whether to run out and get the discontinued 2300 from BestBuy, or just wait a few weeks to see what the new model looks like (if there is one).


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpmz71* /forum/post/15942882
> 
> 
> Could anyone at least tell me what setting the SS2300 needs to be on to output the proper Dolby 5.1, 5.1 HD, etc. Should it be AFD? Maybe if I know what the setting the SS2300 should be on, I could mess with the other settings on the BD player.



Leave it at the AFD setting, then use cinema B on movie mode. To get 5.1 HD or DTS-HD you have to set your blue ray player to direct mode not downmix, and the DRC at wide.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ranovak* /forum/post/15943198
> 
> 
> A few days ago you could buy the SS2300 from the Sony store and from Amazon. Today Sony is showing it as no longer available and it is shown as back ordered or no longer available from most online retailers. Best Buy still has it in some stores, but not at a low price ($409). The unit was only released 1 year ago - is this unusual to discontinue in only 1 year? Also I don't see anything on Sony's press releases (including CES2009 press site) that indicates any similar new models (such as compact, slimline, matching BD player HTIB's). The much larger 7200 receiver system still seems to be available and it is just as old. Anybody know what is going on? I don't know whether to run out and get the discontinued 2300 from BestBuy, or just wait a few weeks to see what the new model looks like (if there is one).



It does look like it's been discontinued, no one has them in stock and sonystyle.com says it's no longer available. The bestbuy by me has a couple in stock, i'm kind of surprised sony discontinued the SS-2300 so soon. I'm sure sony has something in the works to replace this model, but who knows when that will be.


----------



## mpmz71

The DD or DTS symbols never show up when I'm on any of the Cinema A, B, C or the AFD for that matter. On AFD all I ever see is PCM 48kHz. Is that normal


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpmz71* /forum/post/15945574
> 
> 
> The DD or DTS symbols never show up when I'm on any of the Cinema A, B, C or the AFD for that matter. On AFD all I ever see is PCM 48kHz. Is that normal



When the SS2300 displays PCM 48khz it means your getting HD audio, that's normal. The cinema A, B, C modes are for normal DD or DTS audio.


----------



## mpmz71

So will I get 5.1 surround sound when the PCM 48 kHz shows? All that lights up are the right and left front speakers and the subwoofer.


----------



## Skeelow22

newbie here. I bought this system and have my PS3 running HDMI to it as well as my Sony DVP-SN700H running HMDi to it. Soon to have an HDDVR from cable company running HMDI to it as well. And the receiver has HDMI running to the Sony 32 inch LCD Bravia tv.


Here is my questions. I noticed when I watched the bluray Traitor and brought up the display from the PS3 I thought it said something like Dolby True HD. Now I put in the The Dark Knight bluray and it says Dolby Digital 5.1 ch. The dark Knight bluray says Dolby True HD on the box. Am I missing something? Is it already Dolby True HD or should it say it on the PS3 display setting. Thanks for any help.


Now I put in the Hancock bluray and it says Dolby True HD on the PS3 display. Maybe its something with the Dark Knight bluray?


Nevermind I found it. There is an option on the bluray to switch it to True HD.


----------



## loofashay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skeelow22* /forum/post/15950019
> 
> 
> newbie here. I bought this system and have my PS3 running HDMI to it as well as my Sony DVP-SN700H running HMDi to it. Soon to have an HDDVR from cable company running HMDI to it as well. And the receiver has HDMI running to the Sony 32 inch LCD Bravia tv.
> 
> 
> Here is my questions. I noticed when I watched the bluray Traitor and brought up the display from the PS3 I thought it said something like Dolby True HD. Now I put in the The Dark Knight bluray and it says Dolby Digital 5.1 ch. The dark Knight bluray says Dolby True HD on the box. Am I missing something? Is it already Dolby True HD or should it say it on the PS3 display setting. Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Now I put in the Hancock bluray and it says Dolby True HD on the PS3 display. Maybe its something with the Dark Knight bluray?
> 
> 
> Nevermind I found it. There is an option on the bluray to switch it to True HD.



You have to go to the pop-up menu and select dobly true HD. The default is set at just dolby surround. Alsowhat cable company are you getting your HDDVR from?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpmz71* /forum/post/15945826
> 
> 
> So will I get 5.1 surround sound when the PCM 48 kHz shows? All that lights up are the right and left front speakers and the subwoofer.



Yes you will get 5.1, for some reason the rear speaker display dims out during HD audio play back.


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpmz71* /forum/post/15942882
> 
> 
> Could anyone at least tell me what setting the SS2300 needs to be on to output the proper Dolby 5.1, 5.1 HD, etc. Should it be AFD? Maybe if I know what the setting the SS2300 should be on, I could mess with the other settings on the BD player.



To get the proper audio, your 350 should be set to "Direct" and you should set your 2300's "Dec Priority" to "Auto." This will allow your 2300 to decode the codecs that it's capable of (DD & DTS) and present the new lossless codecs (TrueHD & DTS MA) as LPCM, since it cannot decode them.


Since most BDs are either Dolby TrueHD or DTS MA, your 2300 will display them as PCM and you will enjoy the same sound as these new lossless codecs. For SD-DVDs, your 2300 will display them as they are, either DD (3.2.1) or DTS (3/2.1). *Note: 3/2.1 means 5.1*.


If you have everything setup correctly, your 2300's display should always show all the speaker icons lit up when it is playing any 5.1 material.


Most BDs will default to a lossless track such as TrueHD or DTS MA, some will default to a lossy track...ie; most Warner Bros. movies. Also, some BDs may have 2 lossless tracks, so it is a good idea to go into the audio/language setup and make sure the correct audio track is chosen.


Mike T


----------



## mike-tee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15945474
> 
> 
> It does look like it's been discontinued, no one has them in stock and sonystyle.com says it's no longer available. The bestbuy by me has a couple in stock, i'm kind of surprised sony discontinued the SS-2300 so soon. I'm sure sony has something in the works to replace this model, but who knows when that will be.



Yeah, it does appear the the 2300 is being discontinued. Lately, all I've seen in my local BBs are either open box or display units being sold for around $299-$329?


I have the 2000, (same as the 2300 except for the speakers) which was the model just before the 2300 and that was also discontinued after about a year. I guess a new model is on the horizon. Maybe the new model will be able to decode TrueHD & DTS MA???











Mike T


----------



## mrbitterpants

It looks like the newly announced HT-SS360 is the replacement but I can't find any specs yet. Not sure if its just a cheaper version (MSRP $350) or if there's actually any spec upgrades.


Anybody know? Debating trying to find a closeout SS2300 or waiting.


----------



## k20teggy

There is some info over at cnet but it won't let me post the link...


----------



## darrellt

k20teggy you need five posts, I think, and then you can post a link.


----------



## k20teggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrellt* /forum/post/15955781
> 
> 
> k20teggy you need five posts, I think, and then you can post a link.



says I need 3 posts but here's what it says about the HT-SS360:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cnet* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When seemingly every home theater system is shrinking its number of speakers or doing away with rear speakers altogether, full component systems like the Sony HT-SS360 are getting ever more rare. But full in terms of speaker complement doesn't have to mean bulky.
> 
> 
> With all all six speakers--slim center, left front, right front, surround right, surround left, and subwoofer--joining a central AV receiver, the HT-SS360 is aimed squarely at the mainstream, selling for $350 when it hits shelves in May. Styling is reminiscent of the company's BDP-S360 and BDP-S560 Blu-ray players, also announced at the show. The slim A/V receiver is a nice departure from the fatter units in current Sony component HTIBs like the HT-DDWG700.
> 
> 
> The new HT-SS360, rated at 1,000 total watts, can handle the video capabilities of Blu-ray players since its three HDMIinputs are compatible with both 1080p/60 and 1080p/24 sources. Its audio is limited to LPCM for Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master soundtracks, so your BD player must decode those high-resolution formats itself if you want to hear them via the system.
> 
> 
> Sony also throws in a calibration routine, a nice touch on an HTIB at this level, as well as a DM port, which allows you to connect one of four proprietary accessories, which range in price from $80 to $200: the TDM-NC1 (a Wi-Fi music streamer), the TDM-BT1 (a Bluetooth adapter), the TDM-NW1 (a dock for certain Sony Walkman MP3 models), and the TDM-IP50 (an iPod dock).


----------



## mrbitterpants

thanks k20teggy. sounds like the 2300 but with the addition of the DM port.


i'll keep digging for full specs though maybe there's a surprise (good or bad).


----------



## MikeCandler

Sorry if this is listed in this thread already but I have looked through a few pages and could not see.


What is the difference between the HTSS2300 and the HTSF2300? Looking at the specs they look almost the exact same unit?? Or is it simply the standing speakers??


----------



## mpmz71

Another quick question for the HT-SS2300. Say I have it on Dolby PLII Movie setting, and I change the channel to an HD channel with 5.1 sound. PCM 48 kHz now flashes on the receiver and goes away. However, it still shows PLII afterward. Am I putting out PLII or is it Dolby Digital 5.1?


I still have only managed to see Dolby 3/2.1 flash on the screen once, and I don't know how it happened. Ever since all I ever see is PLII and PCM 48 kHz. I still feel like I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpmz71* /forum/post/15963141
> 
> 
> Another quick question for the HT-SS2300. Say I have it on Dolby PLII Movie setting, and I change the channel to an HD channel with 5.1 sound. PCM 48 kHz now flashes on the receiver and goes away. However, it still shows PLII afterward. Am I putting out PLII or is it Dolby Digital 5.1?
> 
> 
> I still have only managed to see Dolby 3/2.1 flash on the screen once, and I don't know how it happened. Ever since all I ever see is PLII and PCM 48 kHz. I still feel like I'm doing something wrong.



Set it to the AFD mode not PLII movie, and keep it on Cinema EX B. You should be good to go.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeCandler* /forum/post/15957999
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is listed in this thread already but I have looked through a few pages and could not see.
> 
> 
> What is the difference between the HTSS2300 and the HTSF2300? Looking at the specs they look almost the exact same unit?? Or is it simply the standing speakers??



Both the same, the SF2300 comes with the tower speaker stands.


----------



## mpmz71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15968146
> 
> 
> Set it to the AFD mode not PLII movie, and keep it on Cinema EX B. You should be good to go.



Maybe I'm missing something here, but I don't understand how you can have both AFD and Cinema EX B at the same time. It seems like it would have to be one setting or the other.


Is there an AFD setting under the Amp menu or something? All I can think of is the AFD sound field button.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpmz71* /forum/post/15968968
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here, but I don't understand how you can have both AFD and Cinema EX B at the same time. It seems like it would have to be one setting or the other.
> 
> 
> Is there an AFD setting under the Amp menu or something? All I can think of is the AFD sound field button.



Yes it's the AFD soundfield button i'm talking about, then you hit up the movie mode cinema B. This way you'll always get 5.1 sound on dvd's, the cinema B movie mode makes standard dvd's sound a little better. Cinema B mode however doesn't work with True HD or DTS-HD Master audio blue rays.


----------



## twoehr

HTS-S360 specs are now on sonystyle.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twoehr* /forum/post/15972598
> 
> 
> HTS-S360 specs are now on sonystyle.



Specs are identical to the SS2300. I did notice that the SS2300 has 13 Audio modes and the S360 is listed to have 11. Only other differences (looks wise) i can tell from the sonystyle.com photo is the receiver looks a little different and the subwoofer has that piano finish look, the speakers might have that look also, can't tell though.


I would of liked to see an upgraded center channel speaker...one with 2 drivers would of been nice.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15975335
> 
> 
> Specs are identical to the SS2300. I did notice that the SS2300 has 13 Audio modes and the S360 is listed to have 11. Only other differences (looks wise) i can tell from the sonystyle.com photo is the receiver looks a little different and the subwoofer has that piano finish look, the speakers might have that look also, can't tell though.
> 
> 
> I would of liked to see an upgraded center channel speaker...one with 2 drivers would of been nice.



I noticed the same thing Pano, not much of an upgrade if you ask me. Oh well i've owned my SS-2300 now for about 4 months, and i'm very happy with it's compact style and great sound with blue rays.


----------



## deathnote

I'm using a hd-dvd player to upscale dvd's that are DD 5.1

*Why is cinema b better than afd auto?


Isn't afd auto outputing what's on the disk, and cinema b emulating a studio?*


----------



## GenTso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pano617* /forum/post/15975335
> 
> 
> Specs are identical to the SS2300. I did notice that the SS2300 has 13 Audio modes and the S360 is listed to have 11. Only other differences (looks wise) i can tell from the sonystyle.com photo is the receiver looks a little different and the subwoofer has that piano finish look, the speakers might have that look also, can't tell though.
> 
> 
> I would of liked to see an upgraded center channel speaker...one with 2 drivers would of been nice.



It looks like other than a few aesthetic changes, the only difference is this:

2300 - * HDMI Connection Input(s) : 3 (Rear) up to 1080/24p

360 - * HDMI Connection Input(s) : 3 (Rear) up to 1080/60p


I guess the "60" in the model number indicates that it can show 60 FPS to go along with TV models that only refresh at 60 HZ. That's not really much of an upgrade as far as hardware is concerned. I would hope that Sony has finally learned that consumers would like an on-screen menu system rather than fumbling through the tiny and confusing menu system displayed on the 2000 and 2300 models.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deathnote* /forum/post/15986819
> 
> 
> I'm using a hd-dvd player to upscale dvd's that are DD 5.1
> 
> *Why is cinema b better than afd auto?
> 
> 
> Isn't afd auto outputing what's on the disk, and cinema b emulating a studio?*



I find setting it to cinema B for dvd's not blue rays adds a little more punch to the soundtrack, either setting works well imo.


----------



## Harrie Nak

 *Sony talks up latest DVD HTIB sets* 










*Sony outs BDP-S360 and BDP-S560 Blu-ray players, new BD HTIBs*


----------



## ZeuS525

Ok guys I just bought the SS2300 along with the BDP-S550 as part of a package deal.


My current setup is this:


S550 (HDMI) >>>> SS2300

XBox 360 (HDMI) >>>> SS2300

DirecTV HD DVR (HDMI) >>>> SS2300

SS2300 (HDMI) >>>> Sharp Aquos 65" LCD LC65D64U



What settings should I change on any component for the best sound for DVDs and BR disks?


Also I can't get the SS2300 and the Sharp to link, is the Aquos not a HDMI-CEC compatible LCD?


----------



## valleybacker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrbitterpants* /forum/post/15957443
> 
> 
> thanks k20teggy. sounds like the 2300 but with the addition of the DM port.
> 
> 
> i'll keep digging for full specs though maybe there's a surprise (good or bad).



The 2300 has the dm port as well. I think the ss360 is just a visual upgrade? The speakers are the same. The sub is black gloss now though.


----------



## tcramer

Anybody here using a Harmony One or similar universal remote with the SS2300? And if so, does it do a good job?


I was able to get the blu-wave w/ dongle for the PS3 for $5 at the Circuit City liquidation (the only thing I got) so now it's time to get the whole system on one remote.


----------



## manuelohere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16001700
> 
> 
> Anybody here using a Harmony One or similar universal remote with the SS2300? And if so, does it do a good job?
> 
> 
> I was able to get the blu-wave w/ dongle for the PS3 for $5 at the Circuit City liquidation (the only thing I got) so now it's time to get the whole system on one remote.



I use the Harmony 550 and it works well. I don't do advanced functions on it, for that I get the SS2300 remote out. But for switching from cable TV watching to PS3 and increasing/decreasing volume, works great.


Let us know how the blu-wave IR dongle works. I heard that some people have problems with it when playing games, that the PS3 assigns it as controller 1.


----------



## valleybacker

Guys looking at my receiver today, I'm confused, I never get 96kHz for some reason.


I have a Sony 350 blu ray player, the audio settings are as follows:

BD AUDIO SETTING - DIRECT

AUDIO ATT - OFF

DOLBY DIGITAL - DOWNMIX PCM

DTS - DOWN MIX PCM

48/96 PCM - 96kHz

Audo DRC - AUTO

Downmix - Normal



What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Vboy6575

I just got this unit this week- so if anyone could help me out, I would REALLY appreciate it!!!


I have my cablebox connected to the SONY receiver via HDMI (Cablevision is the provider, the Cable box is a Scirntific Atlanta). Every coupke of minutes, the audio will go out for a second or two, then come back on. This happens constantly, and it is really annoying when trying to watch TV because you lose sound constantly. I bought another unit because I thought the unit may be defective- but the same thing happens.


Is there a setting that I have wrong, or is this a known issue with this unit? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks!!

Jason
[email protected]


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valleybacker* /forum/post/16006274
> 
> 
> Guys looking at my receiver today, I'm confused, I never get 96kHz for some reason.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 350 blu ray player, the audio settings are as follows:
> 
> BD AUDIO SETTING - DIRECT
> 
> AUDIO ATT - OFF
> 
> DOLBY DIGITAL - DOWNMIX PCM
> 
> DTS - DOWN MIX PCM
> 
> 48/96 PCM - 96kHz
> 
> Audo DRC - AUTO
> 
> Downmix - Normal
> 
> 
> 
> What am i doing wrong?



96kHz is only available on a select few blue rays disc, you're gonna see 48kHz displayed 98% of the time. Btw set your DD-DD and DTS-DTS not downmix, and set the audio DRC to wide, you'll get better sound on Dolby TRUE HD & DTS HD-MA tracks.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vboy6575* /forum/post/16006462
> 
> 
> I just got this unit this week- so if anyone could help me out, I would REALLY appreciate it!!!
> 
> 
> I have my cablebox connected to the SONY receiver via HDMI (Cablevision is the provider, the Cable box is a Scirntific Atlanta). Every coupke of minutes, the audio will go out for a second or two, then come back on. This happens constantly, and it is really annoying when trying to watch TV because you lose sound constantly. I bought another unit because I thought the unit may be defective- but the same thing happens.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting that I have wrong, or is this a known issue with this unit? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Jason
> [email protected]



I would check the audio setting on your cable box, make sure it's set to output Dolby Digital 5.1.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/15256501
> 
> 
> I posted this a couple of months ago but for the new members I'll post again. Has anyone experienced the problem shown in the two pictures below? I have my PS3 hooked up to the Sony HT-SS2300 receiver via hdmi and occasionaly it appears to missing some color. Usually switching inputs a couple of times on the receiver and back to the PS3 will fix it temporarly it.
> 
> 
> It is not an hdmi cord problem as I have used 3 different ones and it has also happened w/ all combinations of display settings on the PS3. If anyone has seen or has a fix for this please let me know!



I have the same issue with my Sony HT-SS2300, PS3, and Panasonic TH-42PZ80U Plasma TV. It happens only with 1080p output and I've found resetting display settings, switching back and forth between HDMI inputs, and restarting the console can help. The same issue happens with my Xbox 360 but far less often FYI.


I've had it serviced (whole HDMI board replaced) by Sony and now they are offering a refurbished receiver. I chose to keep mine in case the replacement is in worse condition or abused. The service tech could not explain the issue nor replicate it in his shop since he had no 1080p displays to try it with. Oddly, it doesn't happen on BDMV's, just the XMB, games, and upscaled DVD's.


A should mention I've *never* had this issue when connecting my consoles directly to the TV via HDMI.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975* /forum/post/15268614
> 
> 
> I read earlier in the thread that you where having problems with the hdmi output on the ss2300 when using your ps3.
> 
> I had the same problem that's why my screen was going Red and changing all sorts of weird colors like the pics you posted earlier on. I took the unit back to bestbuy and got a new one and same thing happened.
> 
> I finally took it back to BestBuy and we swaped out there display receiver with mine to test it out and it worked fine in the store so at this point i was like WHAT?!!!
> 
> Long story short it ended up being that my cable was a cheap hdmi cable. I bought the rocketfish HDMI cables and they work great no more color problems with the weird color stuff anymore. You may want to try picking up a nice cable for your PS3 to the Receiver and one from the Receiver to the TV. It may fix your issue. Oh and one more question about the audio on the PS3.
> 
> When I set it to Linear PCM will it display dolby,trueHD, or something like that on my receiver?
> 
> Thanks for all your help on the audio side man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your video problem.
> 
> 
> P.S. The SS2300 is a great system and sounds awesome. At a price you cant beat for what your getting. I got lucky however because I got it for 199.99 on Black Friday.



Since I'm using the PS3 HDMI-2M Monster cable (two of them actually), I doubt the problem is caused by a cheap cable.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16014112
> 
> 
> I have the same issue with my Sony HT-SS2300, PS3, and Panasonic TH-42PZ80U Plasma TV. It happens only with 1080p output and I've found resetting display settings, switching back and forth between HDMI inputs, and restarting the console can help. The same issue happens with my Xbox 360 but far less often FYI.
> 
> 
> I've had it serviced (whole HDMI board replaced) by Sony and now they are offering a refurbished receiver. I chose to keep mine in case the replacement is in worse condition or abused. The service tech could not explain the issue nor replicate it in his shop since he had no 1080p displays to try it with. Oddly, it doesn't happen on BDMV's, just the XMB, games, and upscaled DVD's.
> 
> 
> A should mention I've *never* had this issue when connecting my consoles directly to the TV via HDMI.



I just commented on your post over in the pz85/80u thread. It really is strange and like you said, I usually just switch between the inputs a few times and it goes away. It has never 'started' during a movie or game. I've only had it 'start' having the color problem on the PS3 main menu, such as when I exit the store or exit an app.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16014190
> 
> 
> Since I'm using the PS3 HDMI-2M Monster cable (two of them actually), I doubt the problem is caused by a cheap cable.



And I guarantee you it is not cheap cables. I've tried at least a half dozen cables from monoprice, firefold, bluejeans, and a couple others all causing the same problem. It is completely random and that's what makes it so strange. Sometimes I can have the PS3 on for hours switching between movies, games and the menu and not have the problem then other times it will appear almost every time I exit the PS store.


I too have never had the problem when connected directly to the TV, which I would just keep it as but then I would lose my HD/Master lossless audio! It appears to be some sort of handshake issue between the 2300 and PS3. I am going to try my PS3 and 2300 on a Kuro within the next week. This way I can verify if it is the 2300/PS3 combo, or if it is a problem combining those two with the Panny. I will keep you posted and let you know what you figure out! Let me know if you figure anything else out.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16016198
> 
> 
> And I guarantee you it is not cheap cables. I've tried at least a half dozen cables from monoprice, firefold, bluejeans, and a couple others all causing the same problem. It is completely random and that's what makes it so strange. Sometimes I can have the PS3 on for hours switching between movies, games and the menu and not have the problem then other times it will appear almost every time I exit the PS store.
> 
> 
> I too have never had the problem when connected directly to the TV, which I would just keep it as but then I would lose my HD/Master lossless audio! It appears to be some sort of handshake issue between the 2300 and PS3. I am going to try my PS3 and 2300 on a Kuro within the next week. This way I can verify if it is the 2300/PS3 combo, or if it is a problem combining those two with the Panny. I will keep you posted and let you know what you figure out! Let me know if you figure anything else out.



For me, if the XMB is okay when I turn on the PS3, it can still get triggered by the start of a 1080p game or 1080p upscaled DVD and vice versa when going back to the XMB. Also, if everything is fine and I turn my TV off, when I turn it back on the issue usually appears. This seems to confirm it's handshake issue of sorts. In general, any switching from XMB to Game to XMB to DVD/ TV off/on seems to disturb the signal resulting in the exact effect in your pics.


This problem doesn't occur at lower resolutions, at least not since I had the HDMI board replaced in the receiver (you can see it through the vents on top of the receiver). I cannot remember if it happened at lower resolutions before that. Even so, like you said it is random and so it's hard to diagnose or fix permanently. Something might be off about this whole situation since if you go to Sony.com, you'll find this system has been replaced by a new model and appears to have been discontinued eventhough it was a relatively new model.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16016839
> 
> 
> For me, if the XMB is okay when I turn on the PS3, it can still get triggered by the start of a 1080p game or 1080p upscaled DVD and vice versa when going back to the XMB. Also, if everything is fine and I turn my TV off, when I turn it back on the issue usually appears. This seems to confirm it's handshake issue of sorts. In general, any switching from XMB to Game to XMB to DVD/ TV off/on seems to disturb the signal resulting in the exact effect in your pics.
> 
> 
> This problem doesn't occur at lower resolutions, at least not since I had the HDMI board replaced in the receiver (you can see it through the vents on top of the receiver). I cannot remember if it happened at lower resolutions before that. Even so, like you said it is random and so it's hard to diagnose or fix permanently. Something might be off about this whole situation since if you go to Sony.com, you'll find this system has been replaced by a new model and appears to have been discontinued eventhough it was a relatively new model.




It's rather bizarre, but I guess when everything is digital you sometimes have to expect a flaw like this. I will let you know about the ss2300 + PS3 vs Kuro/Panny as soon as I test it out.


----------



## icasmedic35

Hi Everyone!


New HT-SS2300 owner here. Actually, it's not even here yet. It will be arriving tomorrow. I snagged it off Amazon.com after comparing prices. It will replace my old Sony 450W system. I looked at other HTIB systems and almost got an Onkyo but decided with all the features the 2300 suited me better. I've read every page of the posts here but I still have just a couple questions.


1. Can anyone else confirm that the last mode used by the receiver will pass through video/audio to the TV via HDMI when the receiver is in stand-by mode? I read a post that says it does but I'm just wanting to make sure. I have a Dish Network 622 receiver and I'd like to hook up the HDMI directly to the 2300 but I don't want my wife to have to mess with using the receiver when it's just her watching TV. Also can anyone tell me what the benefit to this would be in the first place? Besides the video switching through the receiver? From what I understand going straight to my TV and using optical audio input on the receiver would yield the same result for Satellite TV. Less the video switching of course. But if it does in deed pass through in standby mode, then HDMI would be my preference.


2. What do you guys think of the thin speaker cable Sony sends with the unit? I've seen this cable at Best Buy and it just looks cheap. I've got Monster everything right now. I know I could splice it to fit with Sony's speaker connectors for the receiver hook up but I'm wondering what the point would be. Going from Monster gauge down to that size would defeat the purpose I would think. Anyone know where to find these special Sony plugs so I could hook them up directly to my Monster cable?


3. I'll also be hooking up a PS3 via HDMI. I hope I don't get the weird color issue I've read about on occasion. Honestly I don't like the idea of passing the signal through anything but my TV, fearing a loss of quality, but True HD and DTS-MA intrigue me. Did I understand things correctly regarding these formats? Switch my PS3 to LPCM to do the decoding for me but if its in Dolby Digital 5.1 or regular DTS to leave it as bitstream? Also I've read when the PS3 is doing the decoding you can't adjust the Rear Speaker settings. Does the sound still pass through them? Is the play mode good enough or superior to the normal since you can't use the Cin B option. Normal Surround or Cin B are my fav options on my current Sony receiver.


4. I know the center speaker is magnetically shielded. Anyone actual house it on top of the receiver as it's showed in the pictures? The spot I'm thinking of putting it would yield that set up. Just curious if anyone would advise against it or could give some input. I'd throw it on top of my ETC but it's kinda taller the my listening level already and my wife likes to put decorative crap in front of it and block my sound.


Thanks in advance for all your help and all the prior posts.


----------



## darrellt

I just got my 2300 installed and it works very well indeed. This was a theoretical step down from my previous system, but the wife just couldn't handle the complications of the Denon receiver, and wanted to get rid of "those big ugly speakers". Well, I am surprised at the quality of the sound from both the satellite video feed and the video disks. Much better than I expected when watching TV, although the sound on high quality music disks is not as good as we had before according to my younger daughter who has a good ear. I don't have the best hearing and I was very worried about the (speech) sound coming from the center speaker, but it is obviously clearer than my older much more expensive center speaker, so I am ecstatic and am happy to have the slight trade off on the music side. Audiophiles will sniff at the system, I suppose, but this is a really good "bang for the buck" solution and I encourage others to consider it.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darrellt* /forum/post/16029783
> 
> 
> I just got my 2300 installed and it works very well indeed. This was a theoretical step down from my previous system, but the wife just couldn't handle the complications of the Denon receiver, and wanted to get rid of "those big ugly speakers". Well, I am surprised at the quality of the sound from both the satellite video feed and the video disks. Much better than I expected when watching TV, although the sound on high quality music disks is not as good as we had before according to my younger daughter who has a good ear. I don't have the best hearing and I was very worried about the (speech) sound coming from the center speaker, but it is obviously clearer than my older much more expensive center speaker, so I am ecstatic and am happy to have the slight trade off on the music side. Audiophiles will sniff at the system, I suppose, but this is a really good "bang for the buck" solution and I encourage others to consider it.



Yeah it really is a nice system for the price. The main reason I got this was because of the low-profile receiver, the fact that it does not have dvd built-in and that it actually offers hdmi switching unlike most of the other 'cheap' htib.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16032737
> 
> 
> Yeah it really is a nice system for the price. The main reason I got this was because of the low-profile receiver, the fact that it does not have dvd built-in and that it actually offers hdmi switching unlike most of the other 'cheap' htib.



When I bought the HT-SS2300, it was a no-brainer. No other HTIB could support linear pcm 5.1 near this price ($400 retail at the time, I paid $350) and it had small speakers and a small receiver with a medium size subwoofer. I didn't want a bulky system like my old HT-DDW900 in the living room.


Surprisingly, it has ample power since I rarely crank it past 15-20. If your read the box, you'll find two power ratings, the first at 1000w with 10% THD and the second is about 2/3 that with just 1% THD. I think this is deceptive since they usually use the 1000w rating in the specs, leaving out the true rating for better clarity. Short of the pesky color issue, this system is a great midrange HTIB and if someone's disappointed with it, it probably means they have been use to high end stuff or have made their own systems with individual components. For me, this system is perfect short of the color issue, which thankfully doesn't occur during BDMV playback.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16033882
> 
> 
> When I bought the HT-SS2300, it was a no-brainer. No other HTIB could support linear pcm 5.1 near this price ($400 retail at the time, I paid $350) and it had small speakers and a small receiver with a medium size subwoofer. I didn't want a bulky system like my old HT-DDW900 in the living room.
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, it has ample power since I rarely crank it past 15-20. If your read the box, you'll find two power ratings, the first at 1000w with 10% THD and the second is about 2/3 that with just 1% THD. I think this is deceptive since they usually use the 1000w rating in the specs, leaving out the true rating for better clarity. Short of the pesky color issue, this system is a great midrange HTIB and if someone's disappointed with it, it probably means they have been use to high end stuff or have made their own systems with individual components. For me, this system is perfect short of the color issue, which thankfully doesn't occur during BDMV playback.




It's just right for me too, living on the 3rd floor of a Condo full of old farts. The 2nd day I had it the lady below came up and said she could hear/feel rumbling but no sound, and this was with the subwoofer at +3. Since then I keep the SW at 0 and have it setting on top of 6" of towels to dampen the frequencies being passed through the floor. The bass is still quite good, even at only half of its capabilities. I rarely go above 20 volumewise, usually closer to 15. I agree that in the price range (I got mine for $340), it cannot be beat.


----------



## StrifeX

Hello. Just had a quick question. (I think this is actually my first post ever). Im have decided to purchase a decent home theatre system for my tv, 50" samsung dlp (I was gonna get a new tv because of overscan and distortion, but out of warranty. Been gone training for the air force) I have a sony STR-DG510 reciever and some sony speakers that someone gave me for free. The receiver doesnt fit in my new tv stand. I was gonna get a media stand but I saw the 2300 in best buy for 409 and thought it was a good deal. It would give me a slim receiver, and my system wouldnt be so thrown together. But I also saw that the 360 is coming soon. My question is should I wait for the 360 or just get the 2300? I find the 2300 for $350 and thats what the 360 will sell for.


----------



## icasmedic35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StrifeX* /forum/post/16039315
> 
> 
> I saw the 2300 in best buy for 409 and thought it was a good deal. It would give me a slim receiver, and my system wouldnt be so thrown together. But I also saw that the 360 is coming soon. My question is should I wait for the 360 or just get the 2300? I find the 2300 for $350 and thats what the 360 will sell for.



I thought about wiating for the new one too but looking at specs and reviewing posts here I thought I'd go with the 2300. Found a good deal on it through Amazon and got free shipping. I'm very happy with it. I would say compare specs, see what features are important to you and use that to decide. I'm not looking at the specs off hand but if I remember right the new version has a cheaper MSRP then the 2300 did and also was short a few specs in comparison to the 2300, I'm assuming to compensate for the lower price.


----------



## icasmedic35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icasmedic35* /forum/post/16028754
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> New HT-SS2300 owner here. Actually, it’s not even here yet. It will be arriving tomorrow. I snagged it off Amazon.com after comparing prices. It will replace my old Sony 450W system. I looked at other HTIB systems and almost got an Onkyo but decided with all the features the 2300 suited me better. I’ve read every page of the posts here but I still have just a couple questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Can anyone else confirm that the last mode used by the receiver will pass through video/audio to the TV via HDMI when the receiver is in stand-by mode? I read a post that says it does but I’m just wanting to make sure. I have a Dish Network 622 receiver and I’d like to hook up the HDMI directly to the 2300 but I don’t want my wife to have to mess with using the receiver when it’s just her watching TV. Also can anyone tell me what the benefit to this would be in the first place? Besides the video switching through the receiver? From what I understand going straight to my TV and using optical audio input on the receiver would yield the same result for Satellite TV. Less the video switching of course. But if it does in deed pass through in standby mode, then HDMI would be my preference.
> 
> 
> 2. What do you guys think of the thin speaker cable Sony sends with the unit? I’ve seen this cable at Best Buy and it just looks cheap. I’ve got Monster everything right now. I know I could splice it to fit with Sony’s speaker connectors for the receiver hook up but I’m wondering what the point would be. Going from Monster gauge down to that size would defeat the purpose I would think. Anyone know where to find these special Sony plugs so I could hook them up directly to my Monster cable?
> 
> 
> 3. I’ll also be hooking up a PS3 via HDMI. I hope I don’t get the weird color issue I’ve read about on occasion. Honestly I don’t like the idea of passing the signal through anything but my TV, fearing a loss of quality, but True HD and DTS-MA intrigue me. Did I understand things correctly regarding these formats? Switch my PS3 to LPCM to do the decoding for me but if its in Dolby Digital 5.1 or regular DTS to leave it as bitstream? Also I’ve read when the PS3 is doing the decoding you can’t adjust the Rear Speaker settings. Does the sound still pass through them? Is the play mode good enough or superior to the normal since you can’t use the Cin B option. Normal Surround or Cin B are my fav options on my current Sony receiver.
> 
> 
> 4. I know the center speaker is magnetically shielded. Anyone actual house it on top of the receiver as it’s showed in the pictures? The spot I’m thinking of putting it would yield that set up. Just curious if anyone would advise against it or could give some input. I’d throw it on top of my ETC but it’s kinda taller the my listening level already and my wife likes to put decorative crap in front of it and block my sound.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help and all the prior posts.




I'll answer my own questions since no one else has. Just got the system set up and while I have to perform a few more tests, I'm very impressed. The auto cal did decent job with only a few minor adjustments made thus far by me. The sub is very powerful, infact too powerful at times. I had a powered sub on my old system and I'd say it had a slightly richer sound but the diff is pretty minimal. The output from the other speakers more then makes up the difference.


1. No this unit will not pass through the video/audio to your TV when it's in Stand By mode. If you want video/audio to your TV with this unit while it's in stand by mode, you'll have to run the HDMI directly to your TV and run audio via optical input. Since my HDMI and optical outputs for audio are the same on my sattelite input, I'm happy with this option. You can also use the optical out on your TV to run anything back on your set back to the unit. It's louder and sounds pretty good actually but it is only 2 channel audio coming out of your TV. No big deal change the input to video 2 for your sattelite and your good to go when you have show in Dolby Digital.


2. While very thin, this speaker cable is adequate. I have crsip clear sound and the whole thing sounds better then any other system I've had. I don't care for the fact I can't use other cable should something go wrong with these but other then that I'm way happy with the quality. I imagine if you had some sort of fancy aduio device you could tell a difference but I can't with the naked ear.


3. For those of you with the PS3 who are stating you can't user your movie modes on the remote you need to change your audio output settings. This goes for output with the HDMI to the unit. You need to change the settings to HDMI audio out, and select Linear PCM 5.1 96khz. You'll get a little warning that says if your equipment can not handle this audio it maybe become damaged. Click ok and move on. Per the Sony manual this unit can handle PCM 5.1 at 96khz although most things will come in at 48 since that's all they were recoreded in. The default selected here is PCM 2.1 and I'm thinking that's not getting changed and causing you not to be able to use your movie modes as you are only getting 2 channel sound. You still can't change settings on the SRL & SRR speakers with these new settings coming in but the audio comes in just fine. And don't forget to select True HD or DTS-MA in the move setup/audio menu before you play the disc. Not all discs are defaulted to play this track.


4. Yes the center speaker is shielded and will set on top of the unit just fine. It's laughable how small this center speaker is, but it's performance is anything but laughable. The vents for this unit are located on the top towards the back. Stick the cheap little rubber pads in the 4 spots shown on the center speaker and it will catch nicely just before the lip of the unit and it holds the center spekaer just fine. The two of these together are not as tall as my old unit was. Fits nicely in there and has great sound.


I'm sure I'll have a few more questions as time goes on but most of the info in this forum has helped me figure this stuff out along with reading the fine print in manuals. Thanks again for the info and hopefully this post helps somebody else out there with the same questions.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icasmedic35* /forum/post/16042233
> 
> 
> 1. No this unit will not pass through the video/audio to your TV when it's in Stand By mode. If you want video/audio to your TV with this unit while it's in stand by mode, you'll have to run the HDMI directly to your TV and run audio via optical input. Since my HDMI and optical outputs for audio are the same on my sattelite input, I'm happy with this option. You can also use the optical out on your TV to run anything back on your set back to the unit. It's louder and sounds pretty good actually but it is only 2 channel audio coming out of your TV. No big deal change the input to video 2 for your sattelite and your good to go when you have show in Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> 3. For those of you with the PS3 who are stating you can't user your movie modes on the remote you need to change your audio output settings. This goes for output with the HDMI to the unit. You need to change the settings to HDMI audio out, and select Linear PCM 5.1 96khz. You'll get a little warning that says if your equipment can not handle this audio it maybe become damaged. Click ok and move on. Per the Sony manual this unit can handle PCM 5.1 at 96khz although most things will come in at 48 since that's all they were recoreded in. The default selected here is PCM 2.1 and I'm thinking that's not getting changed and causing you not to be able to use your movie modes as you are only getting 2 channel sound. You still can't change settings on the SRL & SRR speakers with these new settings coming in but the audio comes in just fine. And don't forget to select True HD or DTS-MA in the move setup/audio menu before you play the disc. Not all discs are defaulted to play this track.



For question 1, you must activate control for hdmi so that the active standby orange light turns on the during standby as well as activate the equivalent of control for hdmi on your tv. The universal name for this feature is hdmi cec (consumer electronics control) but each manufacturer has its own name so check your manual. Of course, under audio for hdmi you'll want to select tv+amp to output sound from tv speakers as well as make sure the source hdmi audio signal is in an appropriate format (like 2 channel 48khz pcm) for the tv speakers.


For question 3, I've found automatic hdmi audio settings work best and keep in mind if you set the receiver for a given hdmi input from auto to pcm only your ps3 will use 5.1 linear pcm for everything not bitstreaming DD or DTS. In this case, it will show 5.1 output even when the source is 2.0 (but you'll still hear just 2.0)


----------



## MikeCandler

I just got my HTSF2300 setup this weekend so far I am really impressed with the sound quality nothing compared to my dads TX-SR806 however good enough given my room is on the small side.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16016847
> 
> 
> It's rather bizarre, but I guess when everything is digital you sometimes have to expect a flaw like this. I will let you know about the ss2300 + PS3 vs Kuro/Panny as soon as I test it out.




So, I've had my Kuro for about a week and I have not experienced the color problem!!! I will keep using it but it just doesn't seem like it is going to happen. The problem must lie in the hdmi handshaking between the PS3/ss2300/pz85u. That is very strange and I will let everyone know if it does happen with the Pioneer, but as of now it seems like it only happens with the Panny.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16068185
> 
> 
> So, I've had my Kuro for about a week and I have not experienced the color problem!!! I will keep using it but it just doesn't seem like it is going to happen. The problem must lie in the hdmi handshaking between the PS3/ss2300/pz85u. That is very strange and I will let everyone know if it does happen with the Pioneer, but as of now it seems like it only happens with the Panny.



Keep in mind the xbox 360 also has this issue (at least for me). So, at this time we could say:


PS3 & X360/ss2300/pz85u & pz80u


----------



## icasmedic35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16054858
> 
> 
> For question 1, you must activate control for hdmi so that the active standby orange light turns on the during standby as well as activate the equivalent of control for hdmi on your tv. The universal name for this feature is hdmi cec (consumer electronics control) but each manufacturer has its own name so check your manual.
> 
> 
> For question 3, I've found automatic hdmi audio settings work best and keep in mind if you set the receiver for a given hdmi input from auto to pcm only your ps3 will use 5.1 linear pcm for everything not bitstreaming DD or DTS. In this case, it will show 5.1 output even when the source is 2.0 (but you'll still hear just 2.0)



Question 1. How exactly do I go about doing that?


Question 2. Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try. So far the only things I've run are DTS-MA and Dolby HD.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icasmedic35* /forum/post/16073337
> 
> 
> Question 1. How exactly do I go about doing that?
> 
> 
> Question 2. Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try. So far the only things I've run are DTS-MA and Dolby HD.



Press AMP MENU, Select 6-VIDEO, Select Control for HDMI, Set to "CTRL ON."


Setting Audio for HDMI under 6-VIDEO to "TV+AMP" is not necessary, I've verified this with my Panasonic PZ80U Plasma.


For the TV, check your manual for HDMI CEC.


Alternative names for CEC are Anynet (Samsung), Aquos Link (Sharp), BRAVIA Theatre Sync (Sony), Kuro Link (Pioneer), CE-Link and Regza Link (Toshiba), RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) (Onkyo), Simplink (LG), HDAVI Control, EZ-Sync and VIERA Link (Panasonic), EasyLink (Philips), and NetCommand for HDMI (Mitsubishi).


( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Co...ronics_Control )


----------



## tcramer

I tried using the hdmi control with the ss2300 and the Pioneer but something doesn't work right. When I shut off the TV, the ss2300 goes to standby as it's supposed to (with the orange light). When I turn on the TV, the ss2300 turns on but it switches the sound to TV, instead of the SAT input it should be on. I have it set to just AMP.


Any ideas on how to make it stay on SAT?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16076089
> 
> 
> I tried using the hdmi control with the ss2300 and the Pioneer but something doesn't work right. When I shut off the TV, the ss2300 goes to standby as it's supposed to (with the orange light). When I turn on the TV, the ss2300 turns on but it switches the sound to TV, instead of the SAT input it should be on. I have it set to just AMP.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on how to make it stay on SAT?



The first time you activate this feature you'll want to manually select SAT (or whatever input you want) either via the remote or +/- buttons on the receiver. Also check your tv for a setting that lets you choose between "TV" and "Home Theater."


On my Panasonic, under menu -> setup -> viera link, I chose "Home Theater" under default speakers.


----------



## Pano617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16001700
> 
> 
> Anybody here using a Harmony One or similar universal remote with the SS2300? And if so, does it do a good job?
> 
> 
> I was able to get the blu-wave w/ dongle for the PS3 for $5 at the Circuit City liquidation (the only thing I got) so now it's time to get the whole system on one remote.



I'm using the Haromny One with my SS2300 and the Nyko blu-wave. It works great. There is a very slight delay controlling the PS3, but it's really not a problem. Can't beat it for the price. There are better solutions out there, but cost a lot more...


I'm using my ONE to control everything in my HT. Once you have it all setup and working correctly you'll love the remote! I set mine up a few months ago and i never had to use the original remotes for any of the equipment. I can control all the functions of the SS2300 with the One.


----------



## icasmedic35

Thanks for the standby help. I made the change as noted and it does pass the PS3 signal to my TV when it's in standby. I think I'll just leave my sat hooked up as is for now.


As far as the LPCM settings and the PS3, I found automatic only sent 2.0 with true 2 channel sound. I have opted to leave all the supported formats by my unit manually selected. So far so good and it sounds awesome.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icasmedic35* /forum/post/16080455
> 
> 
> Thanks for the standby help. I made the change as noted and it does pass the PS3 signal to my TV when it's in standby. I think I'll just leave my sat hooked up as is for now.
> 
> 
> As far as the LPCM settings and the PS3, I found automatic only sent 2.0 with true 2 channel sound. I have opted to leave all the supported formats by my unit manually selected. So far so good and it sounds awesome.



That's odd, my PS3 automatically choses *all* sound formats except AAC for the HT-SS2300 receiver ever since I took out of the box (w/ no settings changed on the receiver).


----------



## ZeuS525

I am using the Harmony 880 with my home theater setup. I have one button control of my HT-SS2300, BDP-S550, Sharp LC-65D64U 65" LCD, Xbox 360, DirecTV HR-20 and even the kids V.Tech V-Motion...


I have the Blu Ray/AV receiver set up as shown here on the forums and couldn't be happier with the picture and audio I am getting from my setup...


----------



## icasmedic35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16082751
> 
> 
> That's odd, my PS3 automatically choses *all* sound formats except AAC for the HT-SS2300 receiver ever since I took out of the box (w/ no settings changed on the receiver).



I'll give it a few more test runs. Just resarched a few set up tweaks to the PS3 and yes, it should do it for me so maybe I wasn't doing something right or maybe it was just the movie. I'm not sure. I'll keep at it. All I know is that if anything, I had too many formats selected so I know I wasn't missing out but agree, auto would be much easier I think.


----------



## wures7

I just got this setup last week and for some reason, I cannot save the calibration settings. I hooked up the included calibration mic, ran the the calibration, it makes a bunch of noises, and when it finishes, the display on the receiver says, "SAVE PRESS ENTER". So I press that tiny ENTER button on the remote and nothing happens. I even pressed the circular button between the up, down, left, and right buttons but nothing happens. I verified the the ENTER button works by cycling through different channels. Am I missing something here?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

try holding it down for 1-2 seconds


----------



## fifthview

Hi there, I recently bought a Sony BDP-S350 Blu Ray player and Sony HT-SF2300 Home theatre system.


It is working well execpt when I select the TrueHD sound system on Blu ray discs at which point I get no sound. The devices are connected via HDMI cables as specified in the manuals. The 2300 is connected to my Sony Bravia TV by HDMI also.


The audio settings on the S350 are

HDMI

Auto

Direct

Off

Downmix PCM

Downmix PCM

48khz/16bit

Auto

Dolby Surround


When the disc plays the screen on the 2300 shows the words PCM 48, the words HDMI are also there but I can har no sound. The settings on the 2300 are AFD Auto.


Has anyone any similar experience, I've tried everything I can think of but no joy.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I have a PS3 and no such problem (which cannot bitstream the new formats like your player) but I would recommend making sure that you have the latest firmware update, that all connections are snug, BD audio is set to mix not direct, and that the volume is high enough with no muting accidently activated.


Also, try DTS-MA and Uncompressed PCM before changing any settings to see if the problem affects all lossless formats. Keep in mind while your player can bitstream Dolby TrueHD the receiver cannot decode it as anything higher than regular DD @ 640kbps.


Once last thing you might try is setting audio decoding priority on your receiver from auto to pcm, though this may not do much.


----------



## DenatureX

Sorry if this has been discussed, I search the thread and didn't see anything on the subject.


I am about to purchase this system and I wanted to mount all the speakers, except the center, to the ceiling. Do any brackets come with this system or will I need to purchase them separately? And if I do need to purchase them separately does anyone have their system set up like this that can recommend ones that I can use. I would rather not spend just as much on brackets than I am spending on the actually system. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## darrellt

Denature,

No there are not brackets with the system. I don't even see any standard type of bracket connector on the speakers for anything like you are suggesting.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenatureX* /forum/post/16136126
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed, I search the thread and didn't see anything on the subject.
> 
> 
> I am about to purchase this system and I wanted to mount all the speakers, except the center, to the ceiling. Do any brackets come with this system or will I need to purchase them separately? And if I do need to purchase them separately does anyone have their system set up like this that can recommend ones that I can use. I would rather not spend just as much on brackets than I am spending on the actually system. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



The speakers have both a key hole slot and a 5mm insert for wall brackets.


----------



## DenatureX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16137123
> 
> 
> The speakers have both a key hole slot and a 5mm insert for wall brackets.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## DenatureX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16137123
> 
> 
> The speakers have both a key hole slot and a 5mm insert for wall brackets.



Are those the average size for speakers and brackets?


Would these work?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1202650190294


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenatureX* /forum/post/16137847
> 
> 
> Are those the average size for speakers and brackets?
> 
> 
> Would these work?
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1202650190294



Yes, and those init brackets from bestbuy should work just fine.


----------



## Monktrump

I just recieved my SS2300 yesterday.

I have a problem..

Whenever I am streaming Media content that uses LPCM from PS3 via the ps3 media server on my computer, the surround sound sounds GREAT, except for the fact that the center speaker does not want to output the vocal audio for the track.

So all I hear is the surround effect.

I have tried everything in the reciever and the PS3 and the media center to correct it ..to no avail. could it possibly be the HDCP scrambling the audio?

Any suggestions?


Settings I have already Tried :

PS3 - Audio output : Maual and Auto of all types and Configs.

DRC : On and OFF

SS2300 : Decode : LPCM and AUTO

Priority : 1st, and all Duals


My Setup:

PS3 >> HDMI>> SS2300

SA8300HD STB >>>HDMI >>>SS2300

SS2300 >> HDMI >> Samsung HL67A750 1080p HDTV

Controlled by :

Harmony 880 and IR4PS3 (for full IR control of PS3 and works GREAT)


----------



## schutz006

Hey all.

I'm hoping to get the answer because I can't figure it out. I've tried everything that I've read about on here and in the manual but to no avail.


Should audio and video play through the TV speaker when the ss2300 is in active standby? Everything I've read says it should so my real question is how do I get it to do that? - I have it on Active standby, is there any other settings I need to change on the receiver or on the TV?


My set up is xbox360, HD Direct satelite, and a Sony BDP-S350 connected to the ss2300 via HDMI with HDMI OUT to my Sony Bravia.


Thanks for any help, I appreciate it.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Read Posts 464 to 469 on page 16. I've posted how to do this.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16054858


----------



## schutz006

Plasma,

I have it set up like you mentioned in those posts. The Receiver is set to Audio: tv+amp and Video: control for hdmi is on. The orange light is on but still not getting any video or audio to the tv with the receiver in active standby. It all works fine when it's turned on. What setting do I need to change on my T.V. (Sony Bravia KDL-40S4100)? I can't find anything on the T.V. or in the manual about Bravia Sync. Thanks for the help again.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

 http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...L40S4100&LOC=3 


I used the above link to check about your set and unfortunately it doesn't mention any Bravia Sync/Control for HDMI/HDMI CEC. In the wikipedia link I posted earlier, it states "Consumer Electronics Control (CEC) wiring is mandatory although implementation of CEC in a product is optional."


So, you could contact Sony via their website or phone number to be 100% sure, but most likely it doesn't have this feature. It's not even mentioned in the marketing specs.


----------



## jd22964

After reading this entire thread I went ahead and ordered the SS2300 from Amazon.com for $306... it may have been the last one in stock.







It won't arrive until sometime late next week, but that's okay, my TV (40Z4100) isn't scheduled to arrive until early next week anyway. Next week(end) is going to be fun.


JD


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jd22964* /forum/post/16164756
> 
> 
> After reading this entire thread I went ahead and ordered the SS2300 from Amazon.com for $306... it may have been the last one in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't arrive until sometime late next week, but that's okay, my TV (40Z4100) isn't scheduled to arrive until early next week anyway. Next week(end) is going to be fun.
> 
> 
> JD



Yes it will be.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16165107
> 
> 
> Yes it will be.



What he said...







Hope you like it as much as i do, it's a great little system when set up the right way. Enjoy and let us know how you like it when it arrives.


----------



## jd22964




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16165107
> 
> 
> Yes it will be.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16166588
> 
> 
> What he said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it as much as i do, it's a great little system when set up the right way. Enjoy and let us know how you like it when it arrives.



I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a really good time... I have a bunch of Sony stuff coming in.


KDL-40Z4100

HT-SS2300

BDP-S350


This after years of having no TV at all. Most of my "TV show" watching has been done on my 24" Dell 2407WFP monitor. It'll be nice to be able to sit back and enjoy these new toys.


JD


----------



## fifthview

Hi there, I recently bought a Sony BDP-S350 Blu Ray player and Sony HT-SF2300 Home theatre system.


It is working well execpt when I select the TrueHD sound system on Blu ray discs at which point I get no sound. The devices are connected via HDMI cables as specified in the manuals. The 2300 is connected to my Sony Bravia TV by HDMI also.


The audio settings on the S350 are

HDMI

Auto

Direct

Off

Downmix PCM

Downmix PCM

48khz/16bit

Auto

Dolby Surround


When the disc plays the screen on the 2300 shows the words PCM 48, the words HDMI are also there but I can har no sound. The settings on the 2300 are AFD Auto.


Has anyone any similar experience, I've tried everything I can think of but no joy.


----------



## fifthview

Thanks for the advice.


I tried setting direct to mix but still no sound with True HD (by the way no problem with DTS-HD Master Audio) Problem only seems to occur when trying to listen to True HD -- problem is I have BD with English in only True HD format.


Any other advice much appreciated!


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fifthview* /forum/post/16178047
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> I tried setting direct to mix but still no sound with True HD (by the way no problem with DTS-HD Master Audio) Problem only seems to occur when trying to listen to True HD -- problem is I have BD with English in only True HD format.
> 
> 
> Any other advice much appreciated!



Did you check the blu-ray audio menu to make sure TrueHD is selected. Some discs default to Dolby Digital.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

If none of the suggestions work, I'd contact tech support over the phone or via online chat.


Did you make sure you have the latest firmware? If all your settings are right, that's all I can think of. Firmware upgrades are typically for two purposes: fixing known issues and sometimes adding new features or support.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16179450
> 
> 
> Did you check the blu-ray audio menu to make sure TrueHD is selected. Some discs default to Dolby Digital.



Good advice, i was about to suggest that.


----------



## chrrob

Am new here, so hoping for some valuable input.

I am right now running a sony BDP-S350 Blue ray into my Vizio Tv by HDMI cable. I have an optic cable running from my tv to my old A/V receiver as it does not support HDMI. I am getting the HD-SS2300 HTIB to replace my old receiver with. The question that I have, do you get better audio and video running from the Blue Ray to the 2300 by HDMI and from the 2300 to the tv by HDMI or is it better to run from the Blue ray to the tv by HDMI and from the tv back to the receiver by optic.

The vizio does have an optic out to receiver but does not have HDMI out to receiver.

To make a little easier-what transfer audio better-HDMI or Optic, if there is adifference.

Also will the video look better going straight to the TV or better to go thru the A/V receiver-or does it really make a difference.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrrob* /forum/post/16182479
> 
> 
> Am new here, so hoping for some valuable input.
> 
> I am right now running a sony BDP-S350 Blue ray into my Vizio Tv by HDMI cable. I have an optic cable running from my tv to my old A/V receiver as it does not support HDMI. I am getting the HD-SS2300 HTIB to replace my old receiver with. The question that I have, do you get better audio and video running from the Blue Ray to the 2300 by HDMI and from the 2300 to the tv by HDMI or is it better to run from the Blue ray to the tv by HDMI and from the tv back to the receiver by optic.
> 
> The vizio does have an optic out to receiver but does not have HDMI out to receiver.
> 
> To make a little easier-what transfer audio better-HDMI or Optic, if there is adifference.
> 
> Also will the video look better going straight to the TV or better to go thru the A/V receiver-or does it really make a difference.




Run the Blu-ray directly to the ss2300 via hdmi, then the receiver to the TV via hdmi. There is zero video quality loss by doing this.


This is also the only way to get the HD audio tracks to work as the lossless codecs cannot be passed over optical.


S350 --> SS2300 --> TV both via hdmi.


----------



## chrrob

Just wanted to say thanks for the input.

I knew that the receiver would process audio better this way, just didnt know about the pass thru of the video.

Thanks


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrrob* /forum/post/16182793
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for the input.
> 
> I knew that the receiver would process audio better this way, just didnt know about the pass thru of the video.
> 
> Thanks



With everything being digital there will be no loss of quality. Now if you were using an analog input such as component it would probably be beneficial to run directly to the TV.


Just let us know if you have any more questions. Enjoy playing with the new toys.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Here a quick question for anyone who wants to answer: after running the auto calibration, did anyone turn the SW level back to 0 since the auto settings are way too high (mine went up to +10)? I found the rest of the settings spot on as long as I followed all the suggested tips to minimize error.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16189838
> 
> 
> Here a quick question for anyone who wants to answer: after running the auto calibration, did anyone turn the SW level back to 0 since the auto settings are way too high (mine went up to +10)? I found the rest of the settings spot on as long as I followed all the suggested tips to minimize error.



When i did the auto cal. my sub was set at +5, i have it on +2 sounds much better.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16191760
> 
> 
> When i did the auto cal. my sub was set at +5, i have it on +2 sounds much better.



Good to know, I found at higher levels the subwoofer would boom with even the slightest sound effects. For me, 0 still produces enough rumble without overpowering the other 5 speakers.


----------



## Eminemdrdre00

I'm looking to get this for my Sony 55a3000. It'll be my first 5.1 surround sound system. I'll want to connect my TV/Xbox360 via the Optical input, and my PS3 via the HDMI. Is everyone who has their PS3 hooked up via HDMI experiencing problems, or is it just a select few?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I think the TV plays a role since Panasonic PZ80/PZ85's have had this issue but not others. See tcramer and my posts on this subject for more info. With your Sony TV, it's hard to predict; get the system unless you can get other people to confirm the issue with a Sony set like yours (or any Sony set for that matter). One person suggested cables might play a role, but most agree that is very unlikely.


----------



## baseball21357

I just got this speaker system yesterday, and I have been loving it so far. I just have one question and hopefully someone can help me out please. I have this hooked up to a ps3 and I have followed the previous advice to let the ps3 to the decoding so i can get the hd audio codecs, and I did set it in the blu ray disk I'm trying to watch, but the receiver displays pcm 48. Is this normal and is it outputting hd audio, or am I doing something wrong and should it display the letters hd- dts, etc. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baseball21357* /forum/post/16198124
> 
> 
> I just got this speaker system yesterday, and I have been loving it so far. I just have one question and hopefully someone can help me out please. I have this hooked up to a ps3 and I have followed the previous advice to let the ps3 to the decoding so i can get the hd audio codecs, and I did set it in the blu ray disk I'm trying to watch, but the receiver displays pcm 48. Is this normal and is it outputting hd audio, or am I doing something wrong and should it display the letters hd- dts, etc. Any help is appreciated.



You have it set up correctly, when the receiver displays pcm 48 it's decoding HD audio.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16197871
> 
> 
> I think the TV plays a role since Panasonic PZ80/PZ85's have had this issue but not others. See tcramer and my posts on this subject for more info. With your Sony TV, it's hard to predict; get the system unless you can get other people to confirm the issue with a Sony set like yours (or any Sony set for that matter). One person suggested cables might play a role, but most agree that is very unlikely.




Plasmapz80u summed it up pretty good. I experienced the problem about 25% of the time when I had it connected to a Panny pz85u. I've had a Pioneer 5020fd for about a month and have not once experienced the problem so it is obviously the Panasonics. I would guess that you will be fine.


----------



## baseball21357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16198566
> 
> 
> You have it set up correctly, when the receiver displays pcm 48 it's decoding HD audio.



Ok, thanks very much for clearing that up for me. I just watched "The Kingdom" on this system, my first blu ray with hd audio and on this system and WOW! This system continues to impress me. At one point I clearly heard the casings of machine gun bullets falling to the floor. Great system, glad I bought it.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baseball21357* /forum/post/16198124
> 
> 
> the receiver displays pcm 48. Is this normal and is it outputting hd audio, or am I doing something wrong and should it display the letters hd- dts, etc. Any help is appreciated.



It will never display the names of the hd codecs, only the PS3 will do that (on the tv screen) when you press select on the controller or display on the remote. This is normal and yes, it is outputting hd audio as long as the PS3 says so.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Just picked one of these systems up from Sears on clearance for a smokin deal so check your local Sears stores if you are looking for it. We bought it for our secondary gaming/media system and it's respectable, not anything that I would pay full retail for but for what we paid we are pretty happy with it. It does well with the 5.1 LPCM via PS3 but we have had our Panasonic plasma screen turn blue a couple of times already upon turning it on (which seems to be a handshake issue between the Panasonic HDtv and the Sony AVR, using all good quality HDMI 1.3 certified cables). The auto calibration actually worked really well, almost dead on what I got by doing a manual calibration. The sub is so-so at best but I was honestly not expecting much in this area anyway, too bad they did not add on a sub pre-out (would have been nice since that is so much cleaner sounding vs. using speaker level connections). All in all we are satisfied with it and might even try adding some different speakers to it down the road (small drivers but better quality), assuming it has enough power to push some higher Ohm speakers since the packaged speakers are very low, the center says it's 1.5 Ohm and the other four are 3 Ohm.


Jason


----------



## paisita18

hey guys, great thread and tons of info about the ss2300. I am almost convinced to buying this system to use with my ps3 and samy 52a650. but when looking on the sony website for the manual i saw that very soon the htss360 will be coming out.

now i cant see any differences from what I have read but does anyone think it might be better to wait for that one or go for the ss2300 and why?.


big river has the ss2300 for 305

sony says the ss3600 will be 350.


Thanks again guys, great info


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paisita18* /forum/post/16208520
> 
> 
> hey guys, great thread and tons of info about the ss2300. I am almost convinced to buying this system to use with my ps3 and samy 52a650. but when looking on the sony website for the manual i saw that very soon the htss360 will be coming out.
> 
> now i cant see any differences from what I have read but does anyone think it might be better to wait for that one or go for the ss2300 and why?.
> 
> 
> big river has the ss2300 for 305
> 
> sony says the ss3600 will be 350.
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys, great info



From what I see on the Sony site, the differences are mostly cosmetic, if not entirely. Detailed specs aren't available yet, so I'd wait a little if the price difference doesn't matter much to you. It says it can do 7.1 Linear PCM but the system is only 5.1. My ss2300 also selects 7.1 Linear PCM with auto hdmi audio settings on my PS3 but the system is still 5.1. Once the full specs are out, you should be able to make an informed decision.


----------



## Szyszka

FYI: the HTS-S360 is now available for pre-order on the SonyStyle website, with shipments expected to go out in late April. I am personally waiting for the system as the blue fascia of the SS-2300 does not match my setup. OK, I know that's a trivial reason but... I already decided and am sticking to it!


----------



## Legend Yaz

Thanks to whomever started this thread.


I am very confused about the audio settings and I see that someone questioned this earlier but I don't think he was understood. I don't belive you can set both an AFD setting and a Movie setting any more than you can set am AFD setting and a Music setting. *Isn't it one or the other?* Also, aren't the AFD settings for up-converting audio that has been recorded in a 2-channel audio mode to a 5.1 mode (not real 5.1). I've only had my HTSS2300 for a few days ( I love it) so it's entirely possible I have no idea what I'm talking about.


Thanks,


Legend Yaz


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

You're right; there are three categories: A.F.D. modes, Movie sound fields, and Music sound fields. You can only pick one per input at one time but the sound fields _may_ automatically convert pro logic/pro logic 2 into 4.1/5.1.


I would just use AFD Auto, the default mode, to avoid adding unnecessary processing and/or noise to the audio signal. It will not convert 2.1 into 5.1, only true 5.1 will be output as 5.1.


----------



## hagarb

I am feeling like a real idiot right now and I need some help. I just hooked up my SS2300 and I like it alot. But, I cannot get picture to my tv through the receiver. I have my HD cable box plugged into one of the HDMI inputs, my PS3plugged into the input and my tv (Phillips 50" Plasma HDTV) plugged into the output. What gives? Am I missing something? The only way I can get picture is to plug my cable box back into my tv and listen to the sound through the TV setting. If I hook up my PS3, I have to unhook my cable box and run the PS3 through the TV setting as well. Why can't i get a picture? I am so frustrated!!! The Sony SS2300 runs audio AND video through HDMI, right?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Hagarb, did you check that you've selected DVD, BD, or SAT on the receiver and that all cables are snug and connected into the correct ports? Furthermore, you might want to check that all of your HDMI cables are working properly by testing each one directly with the TV.


For example, make sure your PS3 is in BD in, HD cable box is in SAT in, and TV is in HDMI out. Then, select the appropriate input, BD for PS3 and SAT for HD cable box. Don't forget to have your TV on the correct HDMI input as well.


"If I hook up my PS3, I have to unhook my cable box and run the PS3 through the TV setting as well." Are you saying your TV only has 1 HDMI input?


----------



## Bradester

Hi. I purchased this recently and the HT-SS2300 is an AWESOME setup for the money. VERY clean sounding.


I do have one question though. I have my PS3 hooked up via HDMI and everything is fine while watching Blu-ray movies. But, when I put a standard dvd into the PS3, after a few minutes the audio blinks out just for a moment as if the PS3 or HT-SS2300 is trying to decode something audio wise. Ideas or suggestions? I probably have some setting wrong is my guess.


-Brady


----------



## hagarb

My tv has 2 inputs. I use one for the Receiver, and if I want to see picture on the PS3 or cable box, I have to plug that specific cable into my other HDMI. Therefore, I have to switch between them depending on which one I am watching.

I have checked the cables, they work fine and when I press the specific component (BD, SAT, etc) I still have nothing. Is this broken, or is it me?


----------



## hagarb

When I am using the optical cable for sound through the tv, it works just fine. But, what is the point of having all of the component inputs if I have to run everything through the tv? I want this to be a quality system through HDMI and I am having some serious problems, unless I just use the tv.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bradester* /forum/post/16231764
> 
> 
> Hi. I purchased this recently and the HT-SS2300 is an AWESOME setup for the money. VERY clean sounding.
> 
> 
> I do have one question though. I have my PS3 hooked up via HDMI and everything is fine while watching Blu-ray movies. But, when I put a standard dvd into the PS3, after a few minutes the audio blinks out just for a moment as if the PS3 or HT-SS2300 is trying to decode something audio wise. Ideas or suggestions? I probably have some setting wrong is my guess.
> 
> 
> -Brady



try setting hdmi audio output to linear pcm on your ps3 under video or av settings


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hagarb* /forum/post/16232418
> 
> 
> When I am using the optical cable for sound through the tv, it works just fine. But, what is the point of having all of the component inputs if I have to run everything through the tv? I want this to be a quality system through HDMI and I am having some serious problems, unless I just use the tv.



Maybe your receiver is defective. It could be the hdmi board you can see from the top vents. Call tech support.


----------



## hagarb

Thank you for your help!! If I cannot find the issue tonight, I will be sending the receiver back and buying a new one.


----------



## Bradester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16233144
> 
> 
> try setting hdmi audio output to linear pcm on your ps3 under video or av settings



Thank you! I will try it tonight after work.

-Brady


----------



## DaGamePimp

hagarb ,


Did you try try to CLEAR the receiver, it's sort of a reset/initialization and may not work but it's worth a shot ( using the buttons on the AVR itself turn it off and then hold the power button down until you see "CLEARING" and then "CLEARED" , this is on page 25 in the manual ). This will clear any calibration/memory related settings you might have done as well.


You can also try different power up sequences.


Best of Luck,

Jason


----------



## mousse

I see the new one from Sony is out, SS360.


----------



## Ron_V

So what is the difference between this model and the new HST-S360? Is it just the color? I am looking at pulling the trigger on a deal from Amazon on the 2300, but can't decide.


----------



## Travis8214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron_V* /forum/post/16240695
> 
> 
> So what is the difference between this model and the new HST-S360? Is it just the color? I am looking at pulling the trigger on a deal from Amazon on the 2300, but can't decide.



Not a whole load of info is out, the SS360 isn't even really out yet from what I can gather, but it looks to have the same specs, 1000W, 1080p/24p and 60p, HDMI pass through, DMP, the only difference from what I can tell is the color and that it has DMP Booster, I don't think the SS2300 has that, just DMP.


This is just going off of a quick google search, so I could be wrong.


----------



## chronixzero

*My TV & devices:*

Samsung HL61A750 TV

Cable Box (HDMI)

Xbox 360 (HDMI)

Xbox 1 (Composite)


Thinking of purchasing this...wanted to find out how I would hook up my devices to the SS2300 and how many cables I would need. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chronixzero* /forum/post/16267286
> 
> *My TV & devices:*
> 
> Samsung HL61A750 TV
> 
> Cable Box (HDMI)
> 
> Xbox 360 (HDMI)
> 
> Xbox 1 (Composite)
> 
> 
> Thinking of purchasing this...wanted to find out how I would hook up my devices to the SS2300 and how many cables I would need. Any help would be appreciated!




You would need 1 more hdmi cable. You could hook up the cable box, 360, and xbox to the SS2300 then the SS2300 to the TV via hdmi.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chronixzero* /forum/post/16267286
> 
> *My TV & devices:*
> 
> Samsung HL61A750 TV
> 
> Cable Box (HDMI)
> 
> Xbox 360 (HDMI)
> 
> Xbox 1 (Composite)
> 
> 
> Thinking of purchasing this...wanted to find out how I would hook up my devices to the SS2300 and how many cables I would need. Any help would be appreciated!



3 HDMI cables (2 in/1 out)

1 pair of AV cables (straight to TV {yellow/white/red} and digital audio out {optical} on TV back to receiver)


----------



## persuazion

I was thinking about getting this system but I have one question.....is the base adjustable and able to be turned all the way down if you need to.....or does it just stop at a certain level but you can still hear the bass. The reason I ask is becuase I own the Sony Ct100 soundbar and I live in an apt on the 2nd floor and late at night I want to turn the bass way down....well I turn it to -6 and the bass is still pretty loud.I want one where it is fulll adjustable....I had an old sony unit with a knob on the back of the subwoofer and I loved that.


----------



## chronixzero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16267843
> 
> 
> 3 HDMI cables (2 in/1 out)
> 
> 1 pair of AV cables (straight to TV {yellow/white/red} and digital audio out {optical} on TV back to receiver)



Any reason why the Xbox (composite) should be connected directly to the TV rather than the receiver?


Code:


Code:


Xbox 360 HDMI to Receiver HDMI
Cable Box HDMI to Receiver HDMI
Xbox 1 composite to Receiver Composite
Receiver HDMI Output to TV HDMI input

Would the above work? I'm just wondering if I need an optical cable at all because I thought that the HDMI cable from the receiver would carry all the sound from my devices (hdmi as well as composite) to the TV.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

There is no composite video input on the receiver so the only way an av cable could be connected to the receiver would be if the white and red connectors went to the receiver and the yellow went to the TV. However, this would mean you'd have to split the av cable pretty far apart to make this configuration work; that's why I'd connect all three connectors (yellow, white, and red) directly to the TV and use your digital out.


Alternatively, you could use your analog audio out if you have a cable (white and red) lying around for that.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *persuazion* /forum/post/16274104
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting this system but I have one question.....is the base adjustable and able to be turned all the way down if you need to.....or does it just stop at a certain level but you can still hear the bass. The reason I ask is becuase I own the Sony Ct100 soundbar and I live in an apt on the 2nd floor and late at night I want to turn the bass way down....well I turn it to -6 and the bass is still pretty loud.I want one where it is fulll adjustable....I had an old sony unit with a knob on the back of the subwoofer and I loved that.



It's a passive sub, so no knob on the back (I have one of those active subs on my old HT-DDW900 btw). Your options on the HT-SS2300 are limited to lowering SW level all the way to -10 dB. There is a bass level setting for the front speakers but that has nothing to do with the sub so I'd leave it alone.

I've never used less than +0 dB, so I'm not sure if you can still hear some bass; however, the bass isn't too strong at +0 dB so I'd assume -10 dB is plenty low enough as long as the master volume isn't cranked past half-way or so.


----------



## persuazion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16274942
> 
> 
> It's a passive sub, so no knob on the back (I have one of those active subs on my old HT-DDW900 btw). Your options on the HT-SS2300 are limited to lowering SW level all the way to -10 dB. There is a bass level setting for the front speakers but that has nothing to do with the sub so I'd leave it alone.
> 
> I've never used less than +0 dB, so I'm not sure if you can still hear some bass; however, the bass isn't too strong at +0 dB so I'd assume -10 dB is plenty low enough as long as the master volume isn't cranked past half-way or so.



would it be to much for me to ask you to try it out past -0 when you get a chance?....it really depends on whether I buy the system or not...like I said my other one dident really have a big difference in the 0 to - numbers....and I would just try the store model out but the nearest Best Buy is pretty far away so I want to go knowing Im gonna buy it...thanks.


----------



## DaGamePimp

persuazion ,


I just tried -10 on the SW level and there is very little bass to be heard unless you crank it, so I would think this would do the trick in your apartment.


Jason


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/16276680
> 
> 
> persuazion ,
> 
> 
> I just tried -10 on the SW level and there is very little bass to be heard unless you crank it, so I would think this would do the trick in your apartment.
> 
> 
> Jason



Just like I was saying, as long as the master volume isn't turned too high, -10 dB on the SW level will keep the sub barely running.


----------



## persuazion

ok thanks yall. I will be picking this up today.My best buy finally got a shipment of these in so Ill make the drive and post up my experiences with it.


----------



## persuazion

Ok well I picked it up and I think it sounds great. But I have an entertainment center with the back on and the reciever has maybe 4 inches of room above it. Does the unit get really hot and should I buy something else to put it on or will it be ok in there?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *persuazion* /forum/post/16290561
> 
> 
> Ok well I picked it up and I think it sounds great. But I have an entertainment center with the back on and the reciever has maybe 4 inches of room above it. Does the unit get really hot and should I buy something else to put it on or will it be ok in there?



No worries mate, the 2300 has a digital amp. it stays pretty cool to the touch.


----------



## rokshox

Has anyone done (or seen)a compare od this to the Onkyo ht-s3200?

i have a samsung ln46a650, an xbox 360 (hdmi), cable box(hdmi), a slim desktop (vga & spdif), and a samsung blu ray player(hdmi).

if not any advice?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rokshox* /forum/post/16296166
> 
> 
> Has anyone done (or seen)a compare od this to the Onkyo ht-s3200?
> 
> i have a samsung ln46a650, an xbox 360 (hdmi), cable box(hdmi), a slim desktop (vga & spdif), and a samsung blu ray player(hdmi).
> 
> if not any advice?



Correct me if I'm wrong but it doesn't look like this system can process HDMI audio (such as 5.1 Linear PCM for lossless Blu-ray audio tracks like Uncompressed PCM, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio).


"Three 1080p capable HDMI inputs (V1.3a Pass-Thru*)


* separate audio connection required"



"Audio signals received by the HDMI IN jacks

are output only by the HDMI OUT (Pass-

Thru). HDMI sources are not output by the

speakers connected to the AV receiver."


(The top quote is from the model overview and the latter is from the PDF owner's manual, both from the Onkyo site)


I think that pretty much means the inputs are ONLY pass-through and that digital audio *requires* optical or coax cabling, which can't do lossless audio beyond 2.0 channels for bandwidth reasons. Since the Sony HT-SS2300 can do what the Onkyo won't, I'd go for the Sony for the benefit of HDMI audio in general and for 5.1 lossless audio support via Linear PCM.


----------



## Travis8214

I've flipped through the manual, and I can't actually find where or how I would go about lowering the volume on the sub woofer. It just seems too boomy for me. Auto Calibrated it, tweaked the distance a pinch for the surround speakers (Surround Left was too loud, Surround Right was too quiet, that sort of thing), and even went to 2- Level in the AMP Menu and lowered Bass to -2, and it's still way too boomy.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Travis8214,


AMP MENU / "1 - LEVEL" hit center button in the middle of the direction buttons and then down arrow until you see "SW LVL" (adjust as needed). I would set the BASS adjustment back to 0 before adjusting the SW level.


Jason


----------



## Travis8214

Thanks, that did it.


----------



## Apu626




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vboy6575* /forum/post/16006462
> 
> 
> I just got this unit this week- so if anyone could help me out, I would REALLY appreciate it!!!
> 
> 
> I have my cablebox connected to the SONY receiver via HDMI (Cablevision is the provider, the Cable box is a Scirntific Atlanta). Every coupke of minutes, the audio will go out for a second or two, then come back on. This happens constantly, and it is really annoying when trying to watch TV because you lose sound constantly. I bought another unit because I thought the unit may be defective- but the same thing happens.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting that I have wrong, or is this a known issue with this unit? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Jason
> [email protected]



I am having the same exact problem as Vboy6575. I have the following setup:


cablebox: Scientific Atlanta 8300HD

cable provider: Cablevision

TV: Panasonic TH-42PZ77U

surround sound: Sony HT-SS2300


Everything is connected via HDMI cables.



This configuration: cable box -> surround -> TV creates pauses in audio and the TV screen goes black for a split second. This happens every few seconds.


However, this configuration: cable box -> TV works perfectly.


But: Xbox 360 -> surround -> TV works perfectly too.


I tried all the different HDMI input ports on the surround, and 3 different HDMI wires on both the Xbox 360 and cable box and everytime I have a problem with the cable when I connect it through the surround sound receiver.


Does anyone have any ideas as to why this might be, and more importantly, how to fix it? The Xbox 360 is set to audio output Dolby 5.1, and the cable box is set to audio output "HDMI". The cable box also has an option called "Dolby", but that produces no sound at all.


Thanks for your help!

*Edit:* I ended up fixing the problem by unplugging the cable box, then connecting the HDMI cable to the surround sound receiver, then turning on the surround sound receiver and TV, and THEN plugging the cable box back in after 1 minute.


----------



## Jumpman415

Hey,


New member here. After hearing fabulous reviews on the SS2300, I decided to buy it. However, I am not getting the satisfaction and quality of sound as most of you. As a first time HTIB owner with low expectations, I am not impressed at all.


While watching Iron-Man and King Kong (both Blu-Ray) on my PS3, the sound level is still not that loud at volume 30+! Even at volume 30, my small 13x13 room is no where near shaking during action scenes. The volume at 30+ is comparable to the max tv volume, and my tv is not that loud.


Everything (PS3, Xbox360, HD Cable box) is connected through Monster M series HDMI cables. There is sound coming from all 5 speakers as well.


Only at max level 40, do I get the rumbling feeling, but many of you claim that your room/floor is rumbling even at volume 20-25.


I've tried auto and manually adjusting the settings on the receiver but still no luck. I've manually adjusted the audio output setting on the PS3 also to PCM 96.


When watching television on my Comcast HD Cable Box on max level 40, it is no where near rumbling watching the Celtics-Bulls playoff game in the 4th quarter.


I do not expect these 5.1's to sound like I'm at a rock or rap concert, but these have been really disappointing to someone with low expectations.


Lastly, I do not have any hearing problems nor am I an audiophile, but what is wrong with my SS2300 system? What am I doing wrong? Is there anything I can do to get similar results to the rest of you?


Btw, my system is as follows:

Samsung LN40A550 - HDMI

SS2300 - HDMI

PS3 - HDMI


----------



## Travis8214

Would there be any major quality difference between HDMI audio into the receiver and digital coaxial into the receiver?


Right now I have my cable box and PS3 connected to the receiver via HDMI, then from the receiver to a Samsung HL61A750 via HDMI.

What I'd like to do, instead, is PS3 and Cable box to the TV via HDMI, and then from the TV to the receiver via digital coaxial.


----------



## rishid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16297487
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but it doesn't look like this system can process HDMI audio (such as 5.1 Linear PCM for lossless Blu-ray audio tracks like Uncompressed PCM, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio).
> 
> 
> "Three 1080p capable HDMI inputs (V1.3a Pass-Thru*)
> 
> 
> * separate audio connection required"
> 
> 
> 
> "Audio signals received by the HDMI IN jacks
> 
> are output only by the HDMI OUT (Pass-
> 
> Thru). HDMI sources are not output by the
> 
> speakers connected to the AV receiver."
> 
> 
> (The top quote is from the model overview and the latter is from the PDF owner's manual, both from the Onkyo site)
> 
> 
> I think that pretty much means the inputs are ONLY pass-through and that digital audio *requires* optical or coax cabling, which can't do lossless audio beyond 2.0 channels for bandwidth reasons. Since the Sony HT-SS2300 can do what the Onkyo won't, I'd go for the Sony for the benefit of HDMI audio in general and for 5.1 lossless audio support via Linear PCM.



This is one of the thing that amazes me about that Onkyo, why even bother having HDMI if it is basically just acting as a switch. Completely utterly stupid and bad practice. When people think a receiver takes HDMI in, they are thinking great audio and video into the receiver and I only need one cable from the receiver to the TV for video.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jumpman415* /forum/post/16323115
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> New member here. After hearing fabulous reviews on the SS2300, I decided to buy it. However, I am not getting the satisfaction and quality of sound as most of you. As a first time HTIB owner with low expectations, I am not impressed at all.
> 
> 
> While watching Iron-Man and King Kong (both Blu-Ray) on my PS3, the sound level is still not that loud at volume 30+! Even at volume 30, my small 13x13 room is no where near shaking during action scenes. The volume at 30+ is comparable to the max tv volume, and my tv is not that loud.
> 
> 
> Everything (PS3, Xbox360, HD Cable box) is connected through Monster M series HDMI cables. There is sound coming from all 5 speakers as well.
> 
> 
> Only at max level 40, do I get the rumbling feeling, but many of you claim that your room/floor is rumbling even at volume 20-25.
> 
> 
> I've tried auto and manually adjusting the settings on the receiver but still no luck. I've manually adjusted the audio output setting on the PS3 also to PCM 96.
> 
> 
> When watching television on my Comcast HD Cable Box on max level 40, it is no where near rumbling watching the Celtics-Bulls playoff game in the 4th quarter.
> 
> 
> I do not expect these 5.1's to sound like I'm at a rock or rap concert, but these have been really disappointing to someone with low expectations.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I do not have any hearing problems nor am I an audiophile, but what is wrong with my SS2300 system? What am I doing wrong? Is there anything I can do to get similar results to the rest of you?
> 
> 
> Btw, my system is as follows:
> 
> Samsung LN40A550 - HDMI
> 
> SS2300 - HDMI
> 
> PS3 - HDMI




I get damn good sound and 'rumbling' at 20. Did you do the auto-calibration? Also, make sure the feature that levels out the sound is off - dynamic something?? Other than that, I'm really not sure why it wouldn't be working properly. I assume you have all the speaker cables hooked up properly.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis8214* /forum/post/16324614
> 
> 
> Would there be any major quality difference between HDMI audio into the receiver and digital coaxial into the receiver?
> 
> 
> Right now I have my cable box and PS3 connected to the receiver via HDMI, then from the receiver to a Samsung HL61A750 via HDMI.
> 
> What I'd like to do, instead, is PS3 and Cable box to the TV via HDMI, and then from the TV to the receiver via digital coaxial.



For the cable box there would be no audio difference. For the PS3 however, you want to go via hdmi into the receiver as that is the ONLY way to get the lossless Dolby HD and DTS-Master audio. Some people can't tell the difference but if you experience the HD audio and then go back to regular Dolby, it is quite drastic.


So, it's fine to have the cable box via digital coax but if possible, keep the PS3 connected to the receiver via hdmi.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jumpman415* /forum/post/16323115
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> New member here. After hearing fabulous reviews on the SS2300, I decided to buy it. However, I am not getting the satisfaction and quality of sound as most of you. As a first time HTIB owner with low expectations, I am not impressed at all.
> 
> 
> While watching Iron-Man and King Kong (both Blu-Ray) on my PS3, the sound level is still not that loud at volume 30+! Even at volume 30, my small 13x13 room is no where near shaking during action scenes. The volume at 30+ is comparable to the max tv volume, and my tv is not that loud.
> 
> 
> Everything (PS3, Xbox360, HD Cable box) is connected through Monster M series HDMI cables. There is sound coming from all 5 speakers as well.
> 
> 
> Only at max level 40, do I get the rumbling feeling, but many of you claim that your room/floor is rumbling even at volume 20-25.
> 
> 
> I've tried auto and manually adjusting the settings on the receiver but still no luck. I've manually adjusted the audio output setting on the PS3 also to PCM 96.
> 
> 
> When watching television on my Comcast HD Cable Box on max level 40, it is no where near rumbling watching the Celtics-Bulls playoff game in the 4th quarter.
> 
> 
> I do not expect these 5.1's to sound like I'm at a rock or rap concert, but these have been really disappointing to someone with low expectations.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I do not have any hearing problems nor am I an audiophile, but what is wrong with my SS2300 system? What am I doing wrong? Is there anything I can do to get similar results to the rest of you?
> 
> 
> Btw, my system is as follows:
> 
> Samsung LN40A550 - HDMI
> 
> SS2300 - HDMI
> 
> PS3 - HDMI




Here are some things that you can try and then start over with your calibration ...


Try to CLEAR the receiver, it's sort of a reset/initialization and may not work but it's worth a shot ( using the buttons on the AVR itself turn it off and then hold the power button down until you see "CLEARING" and then "CLEARED" , this is on page 25 in the manual ). This will clear any calibration/memory related settings you might have done as well.


You can also try to re-do the PS3 audio settings, let the PS3 auto detect what the SS2300 can handle vs. setting manually.


My SS2300 is in a similar sized room as yours (a little bigger actually) with high ceiling and it delivers plenty of volume to fill the space.


I recall listening to the SS2300 in the store and even at full volume (40) it was very weak, but once we got it home (cleared and calibrated) it offers more than enough sound and we never push it past about 32.


Volume level is a personal preference sort of thing however and every room will sound a bit different.


Best of Luck,

Jason


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rishid* /forum/post/16326975
> 
> 
> This is one of the thing that amazes me about that Onkyo, why even bother having HDMI if it is basically just acting as a switch. Completely utterly stupid and bad practice. When people think a receiver takes HDMI in, they are thinking great audio and video into the receiver and I only need one cable from the receiver to the TV for video.



My old Sony HT-DDW900 had a 2 in/1 out hdmi passthrough as well; I guess if you have very few hdmi inputs on your tv it could help. I sure many people who don't read the fine print could be easily mislead by this though.


----------



## turket

Hello,


Been trying to fix the problem all day. The center channel speaker cable is not long enough to where I want to put it (I have a projector setup). I attached regular speaker wire and twisted the ends together and attached it with one of those plastic connectors. However, nothing is being heard from it. I tested the speaker with the right channel wire and its working. I am using 5.1 channel audio. Please let me know what is going on. Thanks.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jumpman415* /forum/post/16323115
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> 
> New member here. After hearing fabulous reviews on the SS2300, I decided to buy it. However, I am not getting the satisfaction and quality of sound as most of you. As a first time HTIB owner with low expectations, I am not impressed at all.
> 
> 
> While watching Iron-Man and King Kong (both Blu-Ray) on my PS3, the sound level is still not that loud at volume 30+! Even at volume 30, my small 13x13 room is no where near shaking during action scenes. The volume at 30+ is comparable to the max tv volume, and my tv is not that loud.
> 
> 
> Everything (PS3, Xbox360, HD Cable box) is connected through Monster M series HDMI cables. There is sound coming from all 5 speakers as well.
> 
> 
> Only at max level 40, do I get the rumbling feeling, but many of you claim that your room/floor is rumbling even at volume 20-25.
> 
> 
> I've tried auto and manually adjusting the settings on the receiver but still no luck. I've manually adjusted the audio output setting on the PS3 also to PCM 96.
> 
> 
> When watching television on my Comcast HD Cable Box on max level 40, it is no where near rumbling watching the Celtics-Bulls playoff game in the 4th quarter.
> 
> 
> I do not expect these 5.1's to sound like I'm at a rock or rap concert, but these have been really disappointing to someone with low expectations.
> 
> 
> Lastly, I do not have any hearing problems nor am I an audiophile, but what is wrong with my SS2300 system? What am I doing wrong? Is there anything I can do to get similar results to the rest of you?
> 
> 
> Btw, my system is as follows:
> 
> Samsung LN40A550 - HDMI
> 
> SS2300 - HDMI
> 
> PS3 - HDMI



Like others have mentioned reset your receiver and when doing the auto calibration follow the tips in the user's manual. After auto cal is done, check your results to see the +/- dB changes performed to balance the volume of the individual speakers. If these values are very low and/or negative, that might play a role when you're cranking up the master volume. Assuming that your PS3 settings are correct and you're selecting the best quality soundtrack when playing a movie (at the very least Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1), the sound should be plenty loud.


To sum it up:


-Make sure individual speaker levels are not too low. If you must change these values, make even changes throughout (for example, go up 2 dB up for each speaker from the auto cal values).


-Make sure you're outputting true 5.1 and up audio. Generally, the higher the quality of the soundtrack, the louder it is (but not always).


-Make sure any dynamic range compression/control features on your receiver, PS3, and cable box are turned completely off.


----------



## Travis8214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16327583
> 
> 
> For the cable box there would be no audio difference. For the PS3 however, you want to go via hdmi into the receiver as that is the ONLY way to get the lossless Dolby HD and DTS-Master audio. Some people can't tell the difference but if you experience the HD audio and then go back to regular Dolby, it is quite drastic.
> 
> 
> So, it's fine to have the cable box via digital coax but if possible, keep the PS3 connected to the receiver via hdmi.



And from what I understand, optical is no different from digital coax when it comes to quality, right?


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis8214* /forum/post/16332009
> 
> 
> And from what I understand, optical is no different from digital coax when it comes to quality, right?



Someone else will have to answer that as I've never used coax - only optical. It seems they would be equal although optical is usually recommended so perhaps it has an advantage?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/16333226
> 
> 
> Someone else will have to answer that as I've never used coax - only optical. It seems they would be equal although optical is usually recommended so perhaps it has an advantage?



Coax may result in better reproduction of loud sounds while optical is immune to any kind of interference. I personally have used optical primarily since it's more common in today's electronics.


----------



## vx2

Ok first post here and i've been following this thread, Amazon, thru a seller, now has the HT-SS360 in stock for $330, and that's quite a small difference in price.


What do you guys suggest?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vx2* /forum/post/16348641
> 
> 
> Ok first post here and i've been following this thread, Amazon, thru a seller, now has the HT-SS360 in stock for $330, and that's quite a small difference in price.
> 
> 
> What do you guys suggest?



Go with the HT-SS360, when i purchased the SS-2300 back in nov. 08 the SS-2000 older model was still out. I personally never buy an older model when there's a newer one out, plus the price is right on the newer SS-360.


----------



## paisita18

I have also been waiting for the new model. but I would wait until it is available in stock by Amazon. I have had great experiences with them and its usually free shipping.. it up to u really but the price seems good.


----------



## Guitar Maker

Hi,


I was looking at ss2300 on Amazon when I saw this package linked below. It's basically ss2300...but i'm assuming it also comes with blue-ray player??? Can someone help me understand the difference between just a regular ss2300 versus the package deal I have linked below.


THanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HT-SS2300...865241&sr=8-10


----------



## Apu626




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guitar Maker* /forum/post/16352398
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was looking at ss2300 on Amazon when I saw this package linked below. It's basically ss2300...but i'm assuming it also comes with blue-ray player??? Can someone help me understand the difference between just a regular ss2300 versus the package deal I have linked below.
> 
> 
> THanks!



It does NOT come with a Blu Ray player. The only difference is that they are charging you $40 for a 6' HDMI cable, which you can also get at monoprice.com for $5.


----------



## N1LSS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guitar Maker* /forum/post/16352398
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was looking at ss2300 on Amazon when I saw this package linked below. It's basically ss2300...but i'm assuming it also comes with blue-ray player??? Can someone help me understand the difference between just a regular ss2300 versus the package deal I have linked below.
> 
> 
> THanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HT-SS2300...865241&sr=8-10




No, I don't really think it comes with a BR player. That would be nice, though


----------



## Eminemdrdre00

Should the L/R speakers be a little louder than the center channel if the L/R are behind the center diagonally about 3 feet?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eminemdrdre00* /forum/post/16355231
> 
> 
> Should the L/R speakers be a little louder than the center channel if the L/R are behind the center diagonally about 3 feet?



My L/R speakers are about 1 ft. behind my center channel, i have them set at 0 and the center at +2.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guitar Maker* /forum/post/16352398
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was looking at ss2300 on Amazon when I saw this package linked below. It's basically ss2300...but i'm assuming it also comes with blue-ray player??? Can someone help me understand the difference between just a regular ss2300 versus the package deal I have linked below.
> 
> 
> THanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-HT-SS2300...865241&sr=8-10




ALWAYS read the descriptions carefully. This is the first line of this package's description:


"The Sony HT-SS2300 home theater system offers everything you need to set up a Blu-ray DiscTM Theater (Blu-ray DiscTM Player sold separately)."


----------



## t_money

Hi. For some reason my ss2300 will not work when I want to just watch tv with it. The sound will just come out of my tv but not the suround system. However when I play my DMP-BD60 bluray player then everything works fine. Obviously a connection or something is wrong. I have the bluray player hooked up to the receiver via HDMI, and I have the receiver output hooked up to my 47LG50 HDMI input. I don't get what I'm doing wrong! Any help would be a great help.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

You need to connect an audio out from your tv to the receiver or if you have a sat or cable box hook it directly to the receiver. The HDMI output is one way only and so it doesn't transfer audio from your tv back to the receiver, that's what the HDMI inputs are for.


----------



## t_money




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16369021
> 
> 
> You need to connect an audio out from your tv to the receiver or if you have a sat or cable box hook it directly to the receiver. The HDMI output is one way only and so it doesn't transfer audio from your tv back to the receiver, that's what the HDMI inputs are for.



Thanks budy. That did the trick.


----------



## Lemina

For all those people asking why you only get sound output from the Left, Right, and Subwoofer when watching a BD, set your receiver's "Video" setting to *AMP* in the "_Audio for HDMI_" Setting. It is on TV&AMP by default which results in only having the left and right speakers. With the setting changed to "AMP", now you will get true 5.1 sound with output from all speakers, Left, Right, Center, SL, SR, and SW.


----------



## paisita18

Has anyone tried plugin an active sub into this system.. Would it work?. what about connection cable? what would you use..


Just thinking and I dont want this thread to go away....


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

The receiver in this HTIB is meant to be used with the speakers provided. You may be able to wire an active sub to the system; however, I wouldn't do that since the system is designed with a passive sub in mind and because this receiver may only be compatible with the speakers provided. I don't think the HT-SS2300 has much room for modification apart from possibly extending the wiring if it's too short.


----------



## DaGamePimp

I tried a powered sub with the Sony and it does work but getting proper calibration is tricky and I was not satisfied with the results so I went back to the stock sub. You just need a powered sub with speaker level connections and it should work, I used a 10" JBL. Don't expect much regarding SQ however







.


Best of Luck,

Jason


----------



## wolverines84

NEED HELP!!! Here's my issue. When first watching blu rays on the PS3 with the htss2300 I was able to select between 2 channel, all the movie and music options, and everything under A.F.D. Now whenever I hit one of those buttons while watching a blu ray I get a message saying "not used" and am unable choose anything. I am stuck at the will of the receiver and whatever sound field it has chosen for my movies. Does anyone know a way to get all these options back. Is it possible I need to tweak some settings in the PS3 and/or htss2300? Any feedback would be much appreciated.


Also, I had to replace my old 40gb PS3 (all sound worked fine on the 40) with an 80gb (all system updates are done on the new one) the other day so I am thinking it might have something to do with the new system and its preset settings. Any thoughts???


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I would do a reset on the receiver (turn it off then hold power button on receiver until "clearing" appears... then "cleared" will appear). Next, on your PS3 choose hdmi auto under the sound menu and all options should be selected on their own except for AAC, which you can ignore. Save these settings and then check that hdmi audio is in linear pcm and optionally that dynamic range control is off (both under av settings while watching a blu-ray movie). Of course, you need to run through the auto calibration again since you've reset the receiver. All PS3's function the same with blu-ray movies as long as you have the latest firmware under system update.


----------



## wolverines84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16416184
> 
> 
> I would do a reset on the receiver (turn it off then hold power button on receiver until "clearing" appears... then "cleared" will appear). Next, on your PS3 choose hdmi auto under the sound menu and all options should be selected on their own except for AAC, which you can ignore. Save these settings and then check that hdmi audio is in linear pcm and optionally that dynamic range control is off (both under av settings while watching a blu-ray movie). Of course, you need to run through the auto calibration again since you've reset the receiver. All PS3's function the same with blu-ray movies as long as you have the latest firmware under system update.



Aye...I just did everything you said and no change (I also have the latest firmware update). Cleared the receiver and re-calibrated it, set the ps3 to linear, no dynamic, etc. Any other suggestions on how to get rid of the "not used" messages that pop up every time I press A.F.D, music, movies, etc?


I'm not wanting to take the receiver back to best buy but I'm almost thinking I have to!?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Looking at the user manual, it says the sound fields don't work with sampling frequencies above 48 kHz/with multi-channel Linear PCM. You could use bitstream on the PS3 when watching Dolby Digital/DTS soundtracks and that may solve the problem, but bitstream won't let you get the full benefit of Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD MA and other hd formats found in Blu-ray audio.


I've always left my receiver on the default A.F.D. auto mode and so I haven't encountered any problems. If you are able to get true 5.1 sound when watching Blu-ray's with the highest quality soundtrack selected in the pop-up menu of the movie itself, I wouldn't worry about it. If you do choose bitstream, keep in mind that all Dolby tracks will max out at 640 kbps and all DTS tracks will max out at 1.5 Mbps.


----------



## wolverines84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16416905
> 
> 
> Looking at the user manual, it says the sound fields don't work with sampling frequencies above 48 kHz/with multi-channel Linear PCM. You could use bitstream on the PS3 when watching Dolby Digital/DTS soundtracks and that may solve the problem, but bitstream won't let you get the full benefit of Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD MA and other hd formats found in Blu-ray audio.
> 
> 
> I've always left my receiver on the default A.F.D. auto mode and so I haven't encountered any problems. If you are able to get true 5.1 sound when watching Blu-ray's with the highest quality soundtrack selected in the pop-up menu of the movie itself, I wouldn't worry about it. If you do choose bitstream, keep in mind that all Dolby tracks will max out at 640 kbps and all DTS tracks will max out at 1.5 Mbps.



Thanks for the help. That worked like a charm. Also, you were right about the maxing out under bit rate. I switched back over to pcm (watching 300 right now) and its running as high as 3.4mbps from what i've seen so far.


One more question for you since I'm not very savy with sound. Sometimes the dialogue in movies sounds like its coming in really low but the bass and treble sound really high. Do I need to adjust some of the volume levels on the speakers?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolverines84* /forum/post/16417055
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. That worked like a charm. Also, you were right about the maxing out under bit rate. I switched back over to pcm (watching 300 right now) and its running as high as 3.4mbps from what i've seen so far.
> 
> 
> One more question for you since I'm not very savy with sound. Sometimes the dialogue in movies sounds like its coming in really low but the bass and treble sound really high. Do I need to adjust some of the volume levels on the speakers?



You can adjust the center channel speaker to improve dialogue, i have mine set at +2. May want to check the bass/treble of the front L/R speakers also, i have them set at 0 bass & +2 treble. Heck while you're at it might as well check the sub. & rear surround levels too, the auto cal. tends to set all the speakers at high levels.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolverines84* /forum/post/16414635
> 
> 
> NEED HELP!!! Here's my issue. When first watching blu rays on the PS3 with the htss2300 I was able to select between 2 channel, all the movie and music options, and everything under A.F.D. Now whenever I hit one of those buttons while watching a blu ray I get a message saying "not used" and am unable choose anything. I am stuck at the will of the receiver and whatever sound field it has chosen for my movies. Does anyone know a way to get all these options back. Is it possible I need to tweak some settings in the PS3 and/or htss2300? Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Also, I had to replace my old 40gb PS3 (all sound worked fine on the 40) with an 80gb (all system updates are done on the new one) the other day so I am thinking it might have something to do with the new system and its preset settings. Any thoughts???



The "not used" message is going to appear when watching blue rays, it just means your getting HD audio ie: dolby true hd, dts-ma etc. There's nothing wrong with your receiver, that just normal when HD audio is being output. The movie/music mode will not work during HD audio playback with blue rays, they will work however with reg. dvd's.


----------



## wolverines84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16417341
> 
> 
> You can adjust the center channel speaker to improve dialogue, i have mine set at +2. May want to check the bass/treble of the front L/R speakers also, i have them set at 0 bass & +2 treble. Heck while you're at it might as well check the sub. & rear surround levels too, the auto cal. tends to set all the speakers at high levels.



Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I find auto cal to work pretty well, as long as you follow all the tips provided in the user manual. The sub is turned way too high for my tastes, however.


----------



## Travis8214

I have my surround speakers in separate directions from where we generally sit, and I was just curious about Linear PCM and speaker adjustment. Is there any possible way to adjust speaker volume and such when the source is outputting via HDMI in Linear PCM? To be specific, from a PlayStation 3? It seems as though the receiver will not let me adjust the speaker volume, and by the way it seems, the Auto-Cal setting seems to go completely ignored in for LPCM. This is crucial, because, to me, I'd rather have stereo than inaccurate surround sound. It's really wonky in games and movies.


For TV, it's fine, because the cable box, through HDMI, outputs in Dolby PLII, and the speakers can be adjusted. Do I, ugh, have to bitstream the PS3 audio for this?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I have a PS3 as well and I use Linear PCM for movies and it uses Bitstream for games (I can tell because it says DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1). Some games still output in Linear PCM like Warhawk and GT5 Prologue, however.


Anyways, while many settings are locked out in Linear PCM 5.1, it doesn't mean your auto cal is not still loaded. Check that "CAL LOAD" is set to "LOAD YES." If it is, the settings are loaded regardless of whether you can modify them during playback or not.


----------



## GizmoDVD

Small FYI -


Spotted the new Sony R360 at Fry's today. I assume its the newer 2300 as it matches the S360 perfectly. Nice little system.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoDVD* /forum/post/16423220
> 
> 
> Small FYI -
> 
> 
> Spotted the new Sony R360 at Fry's today. I assume its the newer 2300 as it matches the S360 perfectly. Nice little system.



Looks to me like the new model will be mostly a cosmetic upgrade, glossy black finish for the receiver speakers etc. The overall setup looks the same as the current 2300 model, i don't think it will perform any better.


----------



## GizmoDVD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16425281
> 
> 
> Looks to me like the new model will be mostly a cosmetic upgrade, glossy black finish for the receiver speakers etc. The overall setup looks the same as the current 2300 model, i don't think it will perform any better.



Looked a wee bit smaller compared to the 2300.


----------



## pcguru2k

I currently get only the Front Left/Right speakers when listening to Radio Tuner or TV. The Center and Rear Left/Right speakers don't come on. Is there a setting that I'm setting somewhere on the system? thanks!


----------



## Travis8214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16422817
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 as well and I use Linear PCM for movies and it uses Bitstream for games (I can tell because it says DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1). Some games still output in Linear PCM like Warhawk and GT5 Prologue, however.
> 
> *Anyways, while many settings are locked out in Linear PCM 5.1, it doesn't mean your auto cal is not still loaded. Check that "CAL LOAD" is set to "LOAD YES." If it is, the settings are loaded regardless of whether you can modify them during playback or not.*



And how do I get access to this?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

It's in the amp menu under auto cal (8)


----------



## Travis8214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16426433
> 
> 
> It's in the amp menu under auto cal (8)



Yeah, figured that out not long after my post, kind of obvious, really, I've just never gone down past System. It was set to load the Auto-cal. However, I still have a problem, the surround speakers are too loud, any way to fix that?

Bare with me, this is my first surround sound system...


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcguru2k* /forum/post/16425769
> 
> 
> I currently get only the Front Left/Right speakers when listening to Radio Tuner or TV. The Center and Rear Left/Right speakers don't come on. Is there a setting that I'm setting somewhere on the system? thanks!



If your receiver is set to the AFD auto mode when you have the FM tuner on, only the L/R front speakers & sub will work. You can press the AFD button repeatedly to access dolby pro logic, dolby pro logic II etc. to get all the speakers to come on. As for TV if you have it connected to the receiver via an optical cable, and the program is 5.1 all the speakers will play. If the tv program is 2.0 stereo then again only the front L/R & sub will work.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis8214* /forum/post/16426724
> 
> 
> Yeah, figured that out not long after my post, kind of obvious, really, I've just never gone down past System. It was set to load the Auto-cal. However, I still have a problem, the surround speakers are too loud, any way to fix that?
> 
> Bare with me, this is my first surround sound system...



You can adjust the level of the surround speakers in the amp menu.


----------



## Travis8214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16426747
> 
> 
> You can adjust the level of the surround speakers in the amp menu.



It doesn't let you with LPCM. I know you can do that for bitstream, I have it set perfectly for the cable box.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

good advice, basically make adjustments with your PS3 off so that all important settings are accessible


the test tone can be used to balance the speakers further post auto cal


----------



## Travis8214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16427054
> 
> 
> good advice, basically make adjustments with your PS3 off so that all important settings are accessible
> 
> 
> the test tone can be used to balance the speakers further post auto cal



Maybe it's just because I was using the Red Faction: Guerrilla demo as a test, and possibly the sound in that game is odd because it's 3rd person and someone fixed behind his shoulder, I don't know. But the sound is still the way it was before, I have tried other games, some DVDs, 4 Blu-Rays, and it's still there, just not nearly as noticeable. I've done Auto-Cal, I've made the tweaks with the PS3 off, so I guess it's just the way it has to be. That's alright, I guess.


I did, however, end up upping the Center and Sub woofer volume, a slight compensation.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I'm pretty sure your individual speaker levels apply globally for all 5.1 or higher sources. For 2.0 stereo, only the l and r speakers matter. If you are happy with the volume balance while running the test tone, you have basically done everything you can to the volume balance across all inputs/sources.


My setup is basically symmetrical except that there is a 3-4 ft shift between the front three speakers and the surrounds (TV and couch are not aligned thanks to the odd design of my living room).


----------



## chiknfingaz

Hi everyone


I just bought this htib today, and its been running great - until now..


the system calibrated wonderfully and worked well for hours. however..somehow, at some point during the day, the dialogue coming from the front right and front left speakers became really muffled and low. This is the case with two PS3 games so far...at first I just thought it was the game (resistance 2), as it is known for having problems with 5.1 setups. However, I tried another game (infamous demo) and the dialogue was really muffled in that one too.. I've messed with everything on the receiver (amp menu 1-7, and auto calibrated multiple times), I don't think its the problem. I've gone back through the ps3's video and audio settings - I'm outputting through hdmi using lpcm, DRC is off, and when I choose audio output settings automatically it gives me everything except AAC. What could the problem be? Could it be the speakers themselves?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

It's funny you should mention that since yesterday I was watching a Blu-ray and noticed that dialogue was very muffled. I stopped playback and started it again from the beginning and everything was fine again. This has happened once before to me and I had done the same thing to solve it (a week or two ago). I'm not sure whether the PS3 or the HT is to blame.


----------



## chiknfingaz

hmm, its really weird. I messed with settings for at least two hours last night, turned off the ps3 and the receiver multiple times, switched hdmi cables, etc. I don't know what else to do. I feel like I accidentally toggled some setting, but I'm 90 percent sure I redid everything. I've yet to try this morning though.


EDIT: yep, its still doing it. Audio from the tv is fine though, so I'm thinking that my playstation 3 might be the problem.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I don't think any setting would do that, mostly like a software/hardware issue with the PS3 or hardware issue with the HT. My guess in the PS3 is to blame, maybe an issue with the 2.70 firmware.


----------



## chiknfingaz

is there anything I can do? its confusing because I thought dialogue was supposed to come through the center speaker, but instead I hear a very low, muddled version from each of the two front speakers. even if I crank up the center one, I get nothing. do you have any suggestions?


EDIT: ok, break out the dunce cap. apparently in all the excitement of new technology I forgot to check the simplest thing; to see if everything was plugged in. I didn't realize that, due to the short length of the center speaker wire, it had become unplugged when I pulled the receiver out to look at it last night.



sorry to waste your time! thanks for the help though.


*goes to corner of shame*


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Good to hear, but now I wonder what's up with my PS3 since if my cables were loose the problem wouldn't just go away with a restart of the Blu-ray movie.


----------



## pcguru2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16426739
> 
> 
> If your receiver is set to the AFD auto mode when you have the FM tuner on, only the L/R front speakers & sub will work. You can press the AFD button repeatedly to access dolby pro logic, dolby pro logic II etc. to get all the speakers to come on. As for TV if you have it connected to the receiver via an optical cable, and the program is 5.1 all the speakers will play. If the tv program is 2.0 stereo then again only the front L/R & sub will work.



Thanks for the reply.. I figured it had to be something simple like that so I started foolin' with the different sound modes. I have it connected to the TV via optical cable. I guess not all programs play 5.1 and are mostly 2.0 stereo


----------



## TheLunitik

I have a sub and amp already that I got free for helping a friend hook up his new home theater system. I was wondering if this receiver will let me use my this sub/amp instead of the supplied one?


----------



## Dtd509

NEED HELP.


This is my first posting. I have a Memorex Blu-Ray player hooked up to the surround system. While watching movies I get about 45-50 minutes into the movie, and everything freezes and I get a message that says "Incompatable video signal, please check output device."


I have to manually shut down the Blu-ray and shut off the receiver. I have not seen any other posting on this and I am at a loss as to why this happened. Most recently it happened while watching the movie "Changeling." I am up-to-date on the firmware on the Blu-ray and do not understand why this occurs on the receiver with movies.


Any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I currently have the DirecTV, Xbox 360, and Blu-ray all running with HDMI. I only experience the issue with movies.


Thanks.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dtd509* /forum/post/16463319
> 
> 
> NEED HELP.
> 
> 
> This is my first posting. I have a Memorex Blu-Ray player hooked up to the surround system. While watching movies I get about 45-50 minutes into the movie, and everything freezes and I get a message that says "Incompatable video signal, please check output device."
> 
> 
> I have to manually shut down the Blu-ray and shut off the receiver. I have not seen any other posting on this and I am at a loss as to why this happened. Most recently it happened while watching the movie "Changeling." I am up-to-date on the firmware on the Blu-ray and do not understand why this occurs on the receiver with movies.
> 
> 
> Any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> I currently have the DirecTV, Xbox 360, and Blu-ray all running with HDMI. I only experience the issue with movies.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



First off, a couple of questions.

-Does it happen with every movie?

-Does it happen with only Blu's, or with DVDs also?


I would first try a different hdmi cable, although I highly doubt it's the problem it's usually the first thing you want to try along with making sure all cable connections are secure.


Then I would connect the BR player directly to your TV and see if the problem still occurs. If it does, it's obviously something with the BR. If it works fine, then there is some sort of compatibility problem between the ss2300 and the BR.


Let us know if you figure anything out with those tests and if the problem still exists, we will go from there.


----------



## nicemann

Ok I finally got some time to set this the SS2300 this morning. I have two DirecTV HD Boxes being connected by HDMI. Both are working great.


My third HDMI is for the PS3. Here's the problem. System screen loads just fine. I can play regular DVD on it and I get sound and picture. I can play a game no problems. It will not work on BluRay for some reason. System screen will come up. It starts the loading of the DVD and the screen goes black. I do get sound but no picture.


Any idea why this would be happening only on BluRay? I've been using my PS3 for over a year. That's not the issue. Same HDMI cable (even tried another one) and same thing, only sound no picture.


Suggestions??


----------



## nicemann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicemann* /forum/post/16473118
> 
> 
> Ok I finally got some time to set this the SS2300 this morning. I have two DirecTV HD Boxes being connected by HDMI. Both are working great.
> 
> 
> My third HDMI is for the PS3. Here's the problem. System screen loads just fine. I can play regular DVD on it and I get sound and picture. I can play a game no problems. It will not work on BluRay for some reason. System screen will come up. It starts the loading of the DVD and the screen goes black. I do get sound but no picture.
> 
> 
> Any idea why this would be happening only on BluRay? I've been using my PS3 for over a year. That's not the issue. Same HDMI cable (even tried another one) and same thing, only sound no picture.
> 
> 
> Suggestions??



Ok I was able to fix it by doing a reset on the PS3 (holding down the power button for 5 secs, just learned that's how you can reset it). Weird it would work just fine without doing a reset if I didn't go through the HT. Oh well that fixed that problem.


----------



## mikey99n

My settings:


I unchecked all the PCM that I could (leaving only the grayed out PCM 2.1 that I can't uncheck) and checked the two dolby settings on PS3 and did Bitstream out.


It sounds SO MUCH better than PCM for some reason. On my receiver, it says "Dolby 3/2.1" or whatever and I am able to set all of the cinema modes, set all the sound options including adjusting surround speaker levels.


On PCM output, I am not able to select or adjust the cinema mode or the surround speakers.


What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Travis8214




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikey99n* /forum/post/16477229
> 
> 
> My settings:
> 
> 
> I unchecked all the PCM that I could (leaving only the grayed out PCM 2.1 that I can't uncheck) and checked the two dolby settings on PS3 and did Bitstream out.
> 
> 
> It sounds SO MUCH better than PCM for some reason. On my receiver, it says "Dolby 3/2.1" or whatever and I am able to set all of the cinema modes, set all the sound options including adjusting surround speaker levels.
> 
> 
> On PCM output, I am not able to select or adjust the cinema mode or the surround speakers.
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?



If you wanted to bitstream audio, all you had to do was turn that on in the Video Settings (or Audio, forget which). It doesn't work with games through HDMI, however. Did you actually get the dolby logos and what not via HDMI for games?


----------



## nicemann

Urgh....Ok I am sorry......but I got another question. Trying to figure out how to program the remote to control my TV. I thought I saw it in the manual yesterday but I have gone through it over and over and can't find it. Tried searching online...nothing. Tried looking at the sony esupport website and they don't have this model remote listed. I found the codes listed on another remote but the program instructions are different.


I have a Sanyo TV. I can't believe I just spent two hours trying to figure out how the heck to program this remote and still don't have it.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicemann* /forum/post/16479890
> 
> 
> Urgh....Ok I am sorry......but I got another question. Trying to figure out how to program the remote to control my TV. I thought I saw it in the manual yesterday but I have gone through it over and over and can't find it. Tried searching online...nothing. Tried looking at the sony esupport website and they don't have this model remote listed. I found the codes listed on another remote but the program instructions are different.
> 
> 
> I have a Sanyo TV. I can't believe I just spent two hours trying to figure out how the heck to program this remote and still don't have it.



The remote for the 2300 only works with sony tv's.


----------



## nicemann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16481604
> 
> 
> The remote for the 2300 only works with sony tv's.



Thank you....been driving myself crazy.


----------



## luccadrake

I'm hoping for some help in comparing the SS2300 and the newer HTS-S360. Amazone has both available currently with only a $10 price difference and while I would normally go with a newer model in the S360, the SS2300 matches my BDP-S350 Blu-Ray Player.


The specs for each seem almost identical but maybe I'm missing something??


Thoughts/Opinions?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luccadrake* /forum/post/16507022
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for some help in comparing the SS2300 and the newer HTS-S360. Amazone has both available currently with only a $10 price difference and while I would normally go with a newer model in the S360, the SS2300 matches my BDP-S350 Blu-Ray Player.
> 
> 
> The specs for each seem almost identical but maybe I'm missing something??
> 
> 
> Thoughts/Opinions?



Spec wise they are about the same, the 2300 has the blue face plate to match your s350 br player. The newer s360 has an all black glossy face to match the new sony br players. I always go for the newer model myself, but if you want to match the s350 player then i'd go with the 2300.


----------



## luccadrake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16508943
> 
> 
> Spec wise they are about the same, the 2300 has the blue face plate to match your s350 br player. The newer s360 has an all black glossy face to match the new sony br players. I always go for the newer model myself, but if you want to match the s350 player then i'd go with the 2300.



Thanks for the input!


----------



## jfunk825

Greetings.


Just recently got the this unit. Everything seems to be working great, except for one thing.


When I play movies through my Philips up-converting DVD player via HDMI in DD 5.1, the center channel voices sound really muffled and echo a bit. My wife can't understand it at all and I have to turn it to regular stereo mode. Audio from the other channels is all fine.


This doesn't happen when watching TV, only with DVDs. What settings should I be playing with to try to fix that?


Thanks!


j


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfunk825* /forum/post/16509037
> 
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> 
> Just recently got the this unit. Everything seems to be working great, except for one thing.
> 
> 
> When I play movies through my Philips up-converting DVD player via HDMI in DD 5.1, the center channel voices sound really muffled and echo a bit. My wife can't understand it at all and I have to turn it to regular stereo mode. Audio from the other channels is all fine.
> 
> 
> This doesn't happen when watching TV, only with DVDs. What settings should I be playing with to try to fix that?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> j




One possible thing is the surround level. If it is set on high the center channel can easily be muffled. Check that and set it to medium...it might help.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfunk825* /forum/post/16509037
> 
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> 
> Just recently got the this unit. Everything seems to be working great, except for one thing.
> 
> 
> When I play movies through my Philips up-converting DVD player via HDMI in DD 5.1, the center channel voices sound really muffled and echo a bit. My wife can't understand it at all and I have to turn it to regular stereo mode. Audio from the other channels is all fine.
> 
> 
> This doesn't happen when watching TV, only with DVDs. What settings should I be playing with to try to fix that?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> j



Check your dvd player & the 2300 make sure the DRC is set to off, also some dvd players have a virtual surround mode set that to off if possible. May want to raise the center channel level up a notch, see if that helps.


----------



## Lemina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpmz71* /forum/post/15945826
> 
> 
> So will I get 5.1 surround sound when the PCM 48 kHz shows? All that lights up are the right and left front speakers and the subwoofer.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/15953189
> 
> 
> Yes you will get 5.1, for some reason the rear speaker display dims out during HD audio play back.



Actually, that is wrong. The reason why he only had the front left and right speakers and the sub show is because the "Audio for HDMI" option was set to "TV&AMP" under the video section of the AMP menu. If he had set it to "AMP", he would get all 5.1 speakers appear in LPCM. Just a correction.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lemina* /forum/post/16512893
> 
> 
> Actually, that is wrong. The reason why he only had the front left and right speakers and the sub show is because the "Audio for HDMI" option was set to "TV&AMP" under the video section of the AMP menu. If he had set it to "AMP", he would get all 5.1 speakers appear in LPCM. Just a correction.



I stand corrected







, i thought he was trying to adjust the rear surrounds during LPCM audio playback.


----------



## trevor_daniles

so i own the SS2000 and the only difference, from what i read, b/w the 2300 and 2000 is that that :


SS2300 HDMI inputs/output up to 1080p/24p, ss2000 HDMI inputs/output up to 1080p



what does this mean? What is the 24p part? i have a PS3 and a Samsung 46a650. Is it worth it upgrading to the 2300 or 3600 (which, from what i read, is not different except cosmetically)?


----------



## Lemina

I just compared the owners manual of the HTS-S360 online to the manual I have for my HT-SS2300. It looks like the S360 has had many features stripped down from the SS2300. The biggest cut was made by removing several music sound fields. The Hall, Jazz Club, Live Concert, and Stadium sound fields were eliminated and a "News" sound field was added. The Cinema Studio movie sound fields were also stripped down to a single conventional "Movie D.C.S." sound field. Other changes were made to the remote being basically stripped down but added more BD/DVD functionality. The front panel of the receiver also had most of the buttons eliminated except for the master volume and input selector buttons. The Auto Cal jack was placed in the back of the receiver this time. The AMP menu has had several changes, mostly with it being reorganized, but I thought it made it more complicated in my opinion. Some new things were added, but I thought they were irrelevent for the most part like a volume limit feature the Sleep Timer in the AMP menu. The only thing I liked was that Sony simplifed the HDMI settings in the AMP menu. Other than that, everything else has remained the same including the same speakers and subwoofer. Overall, it seems like Sony has stripped down this year's Blu-ray matching HTIB. I'm glad I got the HT-SS2300 and BDP-S550 when I did.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lemina* /forum/post/16531971
> 
> 
> I just compared the owners manual of the HTS-S360 online to the manual I have for my HT-SS2300. It looks like the S360 has had many features stripped down from the SS2300. The biggest cut was made by removing several music sound fields. The Hall, Jazz Club, Live Concert, and Stadium sound fields were elimilated and a "News" sound field was added. The Cinema Studio movie sound fields were also stripped down to a single conventional "Movie D.C.S." sound field. Other changes were made to the remote being basically stripped down but added more BD/DVD functionality. The front panel of the receiver also had most of the buttons eliminated except for the master volume and input selector buttons. The Auto Cal jack was placed in the back of the receiver this time. The AMP menu has had several changes, mostly with it being reorganized, but I thought it made it more complicated in my opinion. Some new things were added, but I thought they were irrelevent for the most part like a volume limit feature the Sleep Timer in the AMP menu. The only thing I liked was that Sony simplifed the HDMI settings in the AMP menu. Other than that, everything else has remained the same including the same speakers and subwoofer. Overall, it seems like Sony has stripped down this year's Blu-ray matching HTIB. I'm glad I got the HT-SS2300 and BDP-S550 when I did.



Wow i didn't know sony stripped down so many features on the new s360, i'm glad i got my ss2300 & s550 too.


----------



## trevor_daniles

to further my original question, I played a Blu Ray on my PS3 last night with my Samsung46A650 Tv and the SS2000. On the tv's display, it reads 1080/24hz. so if the SS2000 cannot play 24p, why does TV say it's playing it? Or do i have that completely wrong?


----------



## jfunk825




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16510644
> 
> 
> Check your dvd player & the 2300 make sure the DRC is set to off, also some dvd players have a virtual surround mode set that to off if possible. May want to raise the center channel level up a notch, see if that helps.



Thanks for the suggestions guys. I tried the various Dolby settings and such but they all seemed the same (as far as the clarity of the voices goes). Eventually I just jacked the center channel up to +6 and that seemed to sound OK. I think it was just being drowned out by the sound of the left and right channels. I watch TV with center on +2.


I still have no idea what most of the settings do, so I'm sure there is more to tweak, but at least I can watch a movie without my wife making me turn it to stereo now.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfunk825* /forum/post/16540443
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I tried the various Dolby settings and such but they all seemed the same (as far as the clarity of the voices goes). Eventually I just jacked the center channel up to +6 and that seemed to sound OK. I think it was just being drowned out by the sound of the left and right channels. I watch TV with center on +2.
> 
> 
> I still have no idea what most of the settings do, so I'm sure there is more to tweak, but at least I can watch a movie without my wife making me turn it to stereo now.



Getting the settings right is the key to making this system sound good, make sure the AFD is set to the default standard mode not PRO LOGIC> PRO LOGIC II etc. Then use Movie mode cinema B, this works good for standard dvd's not blue ray mind you. You can also try lower the level on the front L&R speakers, see if that helps improve center channel dialogue. I have my center set @ +2, and it's plenty clear for both dvd's and tv watching.


----------



## Skeelow22

Owned this system for a couple months now and am happy. Got a question. I'm about to buy an ipod classic. How would I hook it up to this system to play my songs over the home theater? Do I need to buy a docking station? If so who and from where? I'm new to the ipods so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Freddie


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Skeelow22* /forum/post/16544904
> 
> 
> Owned this system for a couple months now and am happy. Got a question. I'm about to buy an ipod classic. How would I hook it up to this system to play my songs over the home theater? Do I need to buy a docking station? If so who and from where? I'm new to the ipods so any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Freddie



Sony sells an ipod dock for about $100 that works with the SS2300, cheaper route is to pickup a mp3 audio cable which has a mini 3.5mm plug on one end and dual rca plugs on the other.


----------



## Nickplay

I apologize if this is in the wrong forum, but I searched through most of the others and thought this one might be the most relevant.


My situation is that I have my ps3 and xbox 360 plugged sony ht-ss2300 and use it to switch between both systems and play with surround sound. My connections are hdmi cables from the game machines and an hdmi cable from the sony ht-ss2300 to my toshiba hd lcd. Everything was working fine, and then I replaced the hard drive in my ps3. I plug the ps3 back into my sony ht-ss2300 receiver and boot it up. everything sounds fine but there is not video on lcd. I have checked all the hdmi cables, they work fine. I have unplugged the game consoles from the sony ht-ss2300 receiver and plug them directly into my toshiba hd lcd, and the picture & sound is perfect, which leads me to logical fact that the sony ht-ss2300 receiver is not transmitting the video signal to my lcd tv. So, I get sound from the game machines, but no video. I have tried resetting the factory defaults on the sony ht-ss2300 receiver, didn't work. I tried turning the tv on first, then the sony ht-ss2300 receiver and then the ps3, didn't work. I have reset the video output setting for the ps3 to hdmi again, and didnt work, still have to plug the ps3 into my lcd directly to get video. So I am desperate for any help. Once again the cables are fine, and the signals from the game consoles are fine, they display great on the tv. I am pretty sure its the sony ht-ss2300 receiver not displaying video. Any tips would be greatly appreciated whatever they are. Thank you for your time!


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Try different resolutions: 480p, 720p, 1080i/p to see if there is a resolution specific issue. If that does nothing, you might want to contact tech support via online chat or phone. Does your xbox 360 have the same issue or is it just the PS3? If the receiver worked in the past (outputting video flawlessly), then it may require service if the issue goes unresolved.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

On a separate note, My HT-SS2300 combined with a Panasonic PZ80U has been suffering the color glitch (with blue faces) with increasing frequency. I had the HDMI board on the amp replaced months earlier, but it seems the issue has been getting worse as time passes. Now my xbox 360 and PS3 show the glitch several times daily, if not more.


Since there are no firmware upgrades for the amp nor the TV (none available nor possible), this HDMI handshaking issue (or whatever else it may be) seems to be permanent for me.


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16558776
> 
> 
> On a separate note, My HT-SS2300 combined with a Panasonic PZ80U has been suffering the color glitch (with blue faces) with increasing frequency. I had the HDMI board on the amp replaced months earlier, but it seems the issue has been getting worse as time passes. Now my xbox 360 and PS3 show the glitch several times daily, if not more.
> 
> 
> Since there are no firmware upgrades for the amp nor the TV (none available nor possible), this HDMI handshaking issue (or whatever else it may be) seems to be permanent for me.




That was really irking me too. It sure helped me jump ship to a Pioneer. It is just such a strange thing that NO ONE knows anything about what is causing. I remember contacting Panny and Sony several times and no one had any idea what the problem was.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I guess with new technology (HDMI), comes new problems. It's a shame they don't include upgradable firmware, as this could fix any potential problems.


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harrie Nak* /forum/post/15993895
> 
> *Sony talks up latest DVD HTIB sets*
> 
> ...



I know that they're *still* not out yet, but has anyone gained any further insights into how the Sony BDV-E300 will compare to the HTS-S2300 with a BDP-S360 attached? I'm thinking of waiting for the BDV-E300 (wasn't it due out 5/31?), but if there is no real reason to do so . . .


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I've been having an issue with either my HT-SS2300 or my PS3 connected to it via HDMI. When playing movies (DVD or Blu-ray Disc), the dialogue sometimes sounds muffled/much quieter than other sounds coming from the speakers. If I stop playing the movie and go back to the XMB and then restart the movie, the problem is gone.


However, this problem is happening much more often than I'd like and always starts when you initially start playing the movie as opposed to happening randomly in the middle of the movie.


----------



## nzone10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16626111
> 
> 
> I've been having an issue with either my HT-SS2300 or my PS3 connected to it via HDMI. When playing movies (DVD or Blu-ray Disc), the dialogue sometimes sounds muffled/much quieter than other sounds coming from the speakers. If I stop playing the movie and go back to the XMB and then restart the movie, the problem is gone.
> 
> 
> However, this problem is happening much more often than I'd like and always starts when you initially start playing the movie as opposed to happening randomly in the middle of the movie.



I have had the same issue as well but not that often, its very rare that it happens. Now the color issue with my ps3, ss2300, and panny 50pz80u, happens all the time, I really wish there was some fix or something that could be done, since I am really satisfied with all the individual components.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nzone10* /forum/post/16656298
> 
> 
> I have had the same issue as well but not that often, its very rare that it happens. Now the color issue with my ps3, ss2300, and panny 50pz80u, happens all the time, I really wish there was some fix or something that could be done, since I am really satisfied with all the individual components.



Regarding that color issue, it happened while I was doing a color calibration with red, green, and blue 100% windows and I saw exactly what was happening to the red and blue primaries: they switched places. So, I can confirm that the red and blue portions of the signal are switching places, throwing off everything with red and blue in it (while not impacting green in any noticeable way).


----------



## brr999

I own 46XBR6, BDP-S550. So I am looking to buy HT. My understanding is Sony HT-SS2300 is correct match for me. Is it true?


Can any one suggest, if any other is correct match for me?


Thanks.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16659590
> 
> 
> I own 46XBR6, BDP-S550. So I am looking to buy HT. My understanding is Sony HT-SS2300 is correct match for me. Is it true?
> 
> 
> Can any one suggest, if any other is correct match for me?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Should be a perfect match with your gear, it's a great little system imo. I've had mine for 8 months now, and i'm very happy with it.


----------



## brr999

I enjoy only watching movies, No music. so between HTS-S360 & HT-SS2300, which is preferable to buy ? (and I don't care price difference).


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Whichever matches your TV and DVD/Blu-ray Player best







. From what I can tell there are no other differences, at least for movie watching.


----------



## brr999

Thank you Both, Plasma and Vizio Dudes










What do you mean by 'which ever matches' ? (Mine is XBR6, BDP-s550 blu-ray player).


Because someone this thread said that, HTS-S360 matches black color front side with BDP-S550, and HT-SS2300 matches blu color front side with BDP-S350. So I am confused now.


So if that is the case, to me, color wise, HTS-S360 is good, but HT-SS2300 has more music optons. (as some one said here).


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16664307
> 
> 
> Thank you Both, Plasma and Vizio Dudes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by 'which ever matches' ? (Mine is XBR6, BDP-s550 blu-ray player).
> 
> 
> Because someone this thread said that, HTS-S360 matches black color front side with BDP-S550, and HT-SS2300 matches blu color front side with BDP-S350. So I am confused now.
> 
> 
> So if that is the case, to me, color wise, HTS-S360 is good, but HT-SS2300 has more music optons. (as some one said here).



I have the sony BDP-S550, and it has the same blu tint just like the S350. Your S550 has a black front?


----------



## brr999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16664665
> 
> 
> I have the sony BDP-S550, and it has the same blu tint just like the S350. Your S550 has a black front?



Yes, mine has blue tint only (intially I thought it was black, but when I looked at closely it was blue







) Infact, is there s550 model with Black front tint at all, NO, right?


So now my confusion is which is to buy, since SS2300 is old SS360 is newer in model.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16672054
> 
> 
> 
> So now my confusion is which is to buy, since SS2300 is old SS360 is newer in model.



Tough choice, either go with the 2300 to match your S550 that's what i would do or go with the 360 if matching componets doesn't matter to you. Either way you will get a great sounding system imo, good luck with either choice.


----------



## brr999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16674882
> 
> 
> Tough choice, either go with the 2300 to match your S550 that's what i would do or go with the 360 if matching componets doesn't matter to you. Either way you will get a great sounding system imo, good luck with either choice.



I thought only tint color, when you said matching.


What else do you mean by 'matching componets' ?


and I see in new model,they reduced to 2 from 3 audio (movie/music) optoins. am not how if any new things are effective on new one (especially for movies) and makes any difference.



and how many HDMI cables we need totally to connect among TV/BDP/HT ? (2/3) ?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16676669
> 
> 
> I thought only tint color, when you said matching.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what i meant, 550 & 2300 match same blue tint.
> 
> 
> and I see in new model,they reduced to 2 from 3 audio (movie/music) optoins. am not how if any new things are effective on new one (especially for movies) and makes any difference.



Yup looks like the 360 has lost a few soundfield options, maybe that's why it retails for $50 less than the 2300.


----------



## brr999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16676775
> 
> 
> Yup looks like the 360 has lost a few soundfield options, maybe that's why it retails for $50 less than the 2300.



yes, but at amazon, difference just few dollers (

and how many HDMI cables we need totally to connect among TV/BDP/HT ? (2/3) ?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16677438
> 
> 
> yes, but at amazon, difference just few dollers (
> 
> and how many HDMI cables we need totally to connect among TV/BDP/HT ? (2/3) ?



Oh man you are killing me







j/k, pick whichever one 'you' like i'm just trying to help







. I'm sure you'll like either one, as for HDMI cables, you'll need 2 BDP>HT and HT>TV. Good luck, and let us know which one you end up buying.


----------



## brr999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16677983
> 
> 
> Oh man you are killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, pick whichever one 'you' like i'm just trying to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm sure you'll like either one, as for HDMI cables, you'll need 2 BDP>HT and HT>TV. Good luck, and let us know which one you end up buying.



Thanks for reply










Yes, I thought 2 (but guy at Fry's in HT section said, we need 3 cables, BDP>HT, HT>TV and BDP>TV, and I already have only 2, so got doubt whether I should buy one more).


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16679006
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I thought 2 (but stupid guy at Fry's in HT section said, we need 3, and I already have only 2, so got doubt whether I should buy one more).



I would say to go with the HT-SS2300 since you might wish to use the extra sound fields. If the price is close, that would be my pick. The other day I asked Sony tech support about the differences and the only thing the person mentioned was that the HT-SS2300 can do virtual 7.1 with any of the three available Cinema Studio EX Modes while the HT-SS360 cannot. Maybe it's trivial, but that's my opinion.


----------



## brr999

Thank you both for the info.


I have ordered SS2300 at amazon for $309.


----------



## CSSPalmettoState




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16626111
> 
> 
> I've been having an issue with either my HT-SS2300 or my PS3 connected to it via HDMI. When playing movies (DVD or Blu-ray Disc), the dialogue sometimes sounds muffled/much quieter than other sounds coming from the speakers. If I stop playing the movie and go back to the XMB and then restart the movie, the problem is gone.
> 
> 
> However, this problem is happening much more often than I'd like and always starts when you initially start playing the movie as opposed to happening randomly in the middle of the movie.



I'm having the same exact problem. Received the unit for Christmas and it has worked flawlessly until now. The last couple of weeks its been having the muffled voices issue at an increasing rate. Crossing my fingers and hoping its not something that will stick around. I don't even exit the movie - just turning the receiver off and on fixes the problem but still am unhappy about it...


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CSSPalmettoState* /forum/post/16691477
> 
> 
> I'm having the same exact problem. Received the unit for Christmas and it has worked flawlessly until now. The last couple of weeks its been having the muffled voices issue at an increasing rate. Crossing my fingers and hoping its not something that will stick around. I don't even exit the movie - just turning the receiver off and on fixes the problem but still am unhappy about it...



I recently just reset the hdmi audio settings to auto again and it seemed to stop the issue... at least for now.


Update: the issue is back and I've tried resetting the settings but the issue comes and goes. If you contact tech support and solve the issue, let me know how you did it. With this and the color issue I wonder if I'm better off with another model of home theater.


----------



## JTStarkiller

I just picked this sucker up at Best Buy for only $246. Not sure if it's on clearance in the Austin area only, but it might be worth looking into for those that want it.


I'm still kind of messing around with it, and am pleased with it. I can definitely see why it costs so little, but at this point in my life, I can't justify spending over $500 on surround sound. Maybe sometime in the near future.


----------



## Philokwoof

I have the same intermittent problem with the SS2200 and PS3


Voices are very muffled.


When I restart the movie the problem goes away.


I haven't seen this mentioned in the PS3 forums....


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Do you think the receiver is to blame or a recent firmware update for the PS3 (sometimes updates add new issues in addition to improvements)? Both are Sony products.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nzone10* /forum/post/16656298
> 
> 
> I have had the same issue as well but not that often, its very rare that it happens. Now the color issue with my ps3, ss2300, and panny 50pz80u, happens all the time, I really wish there was some fix or something that could be done, since I am really satisfied with all the individual components.



For me, the issue seems to only occur when the PS3 is outputting 1080p. Have you noticed this as well or do you get the issue even while playing a 720p or 1080i game? If it really is only a 1080p issue than the bandwidth of the signal could be playing a role.


----------



## GenTso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trevor_daniles* /forum/post/16534370
> 
> 
> to further my original question, I played a Blu Ray on my PS3 last night with my Samsung46A650 Tv and the SS2000. On the tv's display, it reads 1080/24hz. so if the SS2000 cannot play 24p, why does TV say it's playing it? Or do i have that completely wrong?



I have the SS2000, thinking about upgrading the SS360 and ran across this post. According to the manual, the SS2000 can play 24p. I still have the box it came on and it is clearly displayed as one of the unit's features.


----------



## cableguy108

Although mine wasn't in a "box" per se, since it was an open/display model. I bought it for $239.99 @ BB. I downloaded the manual, and here is my setup...


PS3, Xbox 360, and a Comcast HD-DVR, all plugged into a Vizio VW42LF 42" LCD, via HDMI cords. From the TV to the HT-SS2300 I have an Digital Audio cord plugged in.


Other than that, I have no clue as to what I should do to calibrate my receiver, how to get the proper sound settings, do I switch settings if I'm watching tv as opposed to a blu-ray, as opposed to playing a game? Basically, what I did was plug everything in, and then pushed, on the remote control, the "2CH" "A.F.D." "Movie" and "Music" buttons to see which sounded best. Right now I have had it on the "A.F.D." setting with all of the channels lit up on the receiver. But I have no clue what the heck I'm doing. If anyone can help, please let me know. Thank you for the help.


If it helps, the room it's in is in the basement, probably 11' x 12', and it's all enclosed. Thanks!


----------



## brr999

The wire length for Front R/L speakers (3M) is not sufficient for me. I want to extend it (upto 7M) by replace/add with extra wire.


Any suggestions ? (which wire to use and where to get it).


----------



## paisita18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16741601
> 
> 
> The wire length for Front R/L speakers (3M) is not sufficient for me. I want to extend it (upto 7M) by replace/add with extra wire.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions ? (which wire to use and where to get it).



Well this worked with the ss360 (newer model) but I think it will also work for this unit.


I was having the same issue with the length of my front speaker wires. now your rear speaker wire should be long enough for your fronts so you can call sony and they will sell you (55$) for a wire kit. Which includes all five wires so then you can use the rear wires from the kit and use them with your fronts (it worked perfectly with mine)....


("wispering".. or you can tell them that your getting intermitten sound from one of your speaker when you touch the wire and you think it might be broken and then they will send them for free







)


but I never said that...


----------



## Philokwoof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/16735207
> 
> 
> Do you think the receiver is to blame or a recent firmware update for the PS3 (sometimes updates add new issues in addition to improvements)? Both are Sony products.



I think it's the PS3 not the AV and nothing to do with firmware updates. I started with v2.54 and continues today - intermittently - and only w/ 1080p bluray


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I have the issue with 1080p upscaled dvd's in addition to 1080p Blu-ray.


----------



## brr999

Thank you.







.


Can't we use regular (or monster) wire for these sony speakers? I was told that, Sony wire is thin, so regular thick wire is even better suits? is it ?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16769347
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Can't we use regular (or monster) wire for these sony speakers? I was told that, Sony wire is thin, so regular thick wire is even better suits? is it ?



The wires have plugs on one end, only thing you can do is splice into the stock wire if you want to extend it.


----------



## brr999

Yes, I am ok to just extend it. so should be okay, if we use different sized wires attached, right?


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16776975
> 
> 
> Yes, I am ok to just extend it. so should be okay, if we use different sized wires attached, right?



Yeah going with a thicker gauge wire will be fine, stock wire is 22 AWG. so using 18 or 16 AWG. wire should be good enough.


----------



## Philokwoof




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16769618
> 
> 
> The wires have plugs on one end, only thing you can do is splice into the stock wire if you want to extend it.



Or buy new plugs. Found a guy in Waltham Massachusetts who has them. He's on Ebay. Do a search.


----------



## HDsys

I originally Google’d to try to find the connectors so we could upgrade our wiring gauge and found nothing. Then I found this forum and in an earlier post someone mentioned the guy on eBay. Go to eBay and do a search for ‘bogue_engineering’. I ordered connectors from him in 16 AWG. They just got here yesterday and will be hooking them up tonight. When you order your connectors be sure to order the 4.2mm size – this will fit your system. They are also available in 18 AWG.


----------



## nitdawg

Well I took my wife to BB, just to look, of course. I wanted to see the Sony HT-SS360, happened to pass the SS-2300 on clearance for 2 bills...walked it out of there for $160, my wife is always up for price chat.


Can't believe what it sounds like out of the box for this price. Much impressed, haven't even touched a setting yet...wait until the kiddies are awake tomorrow to play. Lots of good info in this thread, thanks!


NitDawg


----------



## nitdawg

I have a simple setup, just my HTPC and my plasma display (well now my new SS2300). I have HDMI out on my HTPC which I now pass-through the SS2300 and to the TV. I also have digital optical/coax coming out of the HTCP which I could pass on to the SS2300 and not pass through the video(HDMI) signal. Or another option would be to run the HDMI just between HTPC and TV and take the optical output of my TV to the SS2300.


Any help/clues/input on what would work best? Are their video concerns with HDMI pass-through?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## brr999

how much you paid for bogue_engineering from ebay ?


you ordered connectors? why ?


I am looking for wire.


----------



## Misplaced Texan

Hi All owners,


Im a little hesitant to read through 682 posts so would appreciate the skinny on this product..


Overall reviews seem positive and price seems right..


How is the sound from these system and speakers? I'd like to set it up for a medium size room, not interested in how loud it sounds, but sound clarity...


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

If you feed the system high quality audio like uncompressed PCM, DolbyTrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio, the clarity is top notch. If you feed it Dolby Digital or DTS, the clarity is pretty good, especially if you have a Blu-ray source. If you feed it 2ch analog stereo, the clarity is average.


----------



## HDsys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brr999* /forum/post/16849520
> 
> 
> how much you paid for bogue_engineering from ebay ?
> 
> 
> you ordered connectors? why ?
> 
> 
> I am looking for wire.



We needed connectors because we changed the wire gauge to the speakers. The end of the wire that plugs into the receiver has a connector 'plug'. If you change the wires then you need connectors to attached to each new wire so that you can 'plug' these into the receiver. The size wire that you use will determine how much you pay. For the size we used we paid $33, which included shipping.


----------



## lanb

I still need to extend two of the speaker wires (even after doing the swap of the rear trick). $10 per wire connector seems a little excessive










I am planning on splicing the wire and attaching extensions, any recommendations for "wire connectors" ?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Simply extending the existing wires is perfectly fine as long as the length is not excessive (say over 75'/speaker), the amount of output from this Sony to the included speakers is not such that there will be any benefit to using heavier G speaker wire. I recently discussed this in length with a lead Sony tech on the phone. He also suggested NOT changing the speakers due to the Ohm loads that the Sony (is designed for) expects to see, running five standard 6-8 ohm speakers on this unit could have an adverse effect on the amp section.


Jason


----------



## bicker1

Okay, but what about running just one better speaker?


----------



## Ostrichsak

So, if I buy this and connect my Xbox 360 as well as my HD Dish receiver to it via HDMI will it send the video to my plasma and the audio will play just fine via the receiver? I don't need to send audio to the plasma for any reason (doesn't even have speakers) so I want to confirm this will work and the only issue with this receiver and audio is if you want the audio to pass to the TV back out, right?


Also, I have a few Onkyo receivers and have an Onkyo setup mic. If I plug it in will it enter the setup mode to Audyssey adjust everything or is it just preprogrammed modes that they use to 'guess' what your room setup is like for correction?


I have a powered sub so I'm not as concerned about the sub being down on power. I have an older Onkyo HITTB that doesn't even have HDMI so I'm looking to upgrade to something similar that gives me that option as well as Dynamic Volume and prefer the Audyssey setup w/mic input if possible. It's for a master bedroom so sound isn't imperative but if I can adjust proper levels and delays it would be better obviously.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremyhelling* /forum/post/17027308
> 
> 
> So, if I buy this and connect my Xbox 360 as well as my HD Dish receiver to it via HDMI will it send the video to my plasma and the audio will play just fine via the receiver? I don't need to send audio to the plasma for any reason (doesn't even have speakers) so I want to confirm this will work and the only issue with this receiver and audio is if you want the audio to pass to the TV back out, right?



Correct. The only reason I see to connect audio out from TV to TV audio in on the HT-SS2300 is because you're using your TV tuner to tune in television stations.


----------



## skatalitegp

I have a question about how the receiver handles bistreamed audio.


I have a Sony BDP-S350 Blu-ray player that bistreams DTS-HD MA and TrueHD. Can this receiver handle those? What feature do I look for when looking at the HTIB's specs to know if it can handle them? I'd be using HDMI to connect the two. Thanks!


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

You'd need to set the BD player to Linear PCM for everything other than Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS 5.1.


----------



## skeeter

Bought this (HT-SS2300) at BB last week for 175.00 as open stock.


Remote was missing so I got the remote from the new 360 system. Works perfectly.


Motorola DCT-3412 via HDMI to Rx

Sony BDP-BX1 via HDMI to Rx

RX to Hitachi P42H401A via HDMI


The only item I can't get to function is the CEC for the Hitachi. I don't believe it does CEC.


Anybody know?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

Under Amp Menu, it is item 6-Video, Control for HDMI (CTRL ON). Page 54 of the user manual.


----------



## skeeter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/17120866
> 
> 
> Under Amp Menu, it is item 6-Video, Control for HDMI (CTRL ON). Page 54 of the user manual.




What I meant to say is the Hitachi will not function under a CEC feature.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

My bad, in that case I have no idea.


----------



## brianstrawberry

Have any pros with this system found a portable ipod dock that will easily connect to this? I have been looking all day and have had no luck...


I would like something that is rechargeable and possibly compatible with my harmony 880.


Even if the hookup is not easy what are my options?


----------



## xsabrewulf

What is the difference between Sony SF2300 and SS2300?


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf* /forum/post/17232613
> 
> 
> What is the difference between Sony SF2300 and SS2300?



SEARCH is your friend. Here, I'll even help you to get started with a search in this thread for the word "differences": http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/searc...rchid=13844801 


Also, here's a link to a users manual which these systems share ( http://www.docs.sony.com/release/HTSS2300_EN.pdf ).


In any case, suggest you do some research on your own.


----------



## alejanseren

I'm having trouble with this system, every once in a while i lose picture when i'm watching regular TV off my Time Warner Box. IT doesn't do it when i'm watching or playing on the PS3, only when i change channels or it just happens for no reason during a middle of a show. I've switched cable boxes three times now so i think i can rule that out. Anyone have any similar issues? Would anyone recommend connecting the TWC box straight to the TV and then from the TV to the reciever? if so, how would you do it?


----------



## kamal6767

Nice reading this thread. just bought this reciever from ebay but is without a remote. can anyone tell me which remote or a universal remote will do all the jobs required with this reciever. also it said that this set has aa blue tooth is it integrated or i have to buy a special one for my laptop to get connected to it.


----------



## xsabrewulf

Will going with thicker speaker wire improve anything?



I don't like the super thin wire that it comes with... has anyone went with a larger gauge?


the part that plugs into the receiver has a plug is it possible to just twist the wire onto to the pron on the receiver?


----------



## yusifi

Just bought this the other day. Hooked it up to my TV, PS3, and HTPC. I'm able to get true 5.1 surround sound out of the PS3. However, my PC does not recognize there are 5 channels. Gaming sucks because sound will only come out of the front two speakers. Going to control panel > sound gives me no options to configure my speakers. Under "advanced" there are only options to test 2 channel bitrates. I previously had Logitech X-540 speakers connected to my computer and they worked just fine. Any thoughts?


I am using an nForce 780i mobo with the latest drivers on Windows Vista x64. The current wiring is:


PS3 - HDMI - Receiver

PC - Optical - Receiver

TV - Optical - Receiver

PC - HDMI - TV

Receiver - HDMI - TV


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alejanseren* /forum/post/17239556
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with this system, every once in a while i lose picture when i'm watching regular TV off my Time Warner Box. IT doesn't do it when i'm watching or playing on the PS3, only when i change channels or it just happens for no reason during a middle of a show. I've switched cable boxes three times now so i think i can rule that out. Anyone have any similar issues? Would anyone recommend connecting the TWC box straight to the TV and then from the TV to the reciever? if so, how would you do it?



I had trouble with my Comcast DVR when it switched between 1080i and 720p. Sometimes I would lose the picture. I ended up running HDMI from DVR to my TV and running optical audio to the receiver.


You could run HDMI to your TV and then run audio from your TV to the receiver. But you will most likely only get 2-channel audio from your TV vs. 5.1 from the TWC Box.


Hope that helps


----------



## parmsHD

This may be a question for another thread...but here it goes.


MY BD player outputs 7.1 PCM (HDMI) to the receiver.

What happens to the extra 2 channels when it gets to the receiver?


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parmsHD* /forum/post/17307366
> 
> 
> This may be a question for another thread...but here it goes.
> 
> 
> MY BD player outputs 7.1 PCM (HDMI) to the receiver.
> 
> What happens to the extra 2 channels when it gets to the receiver?



I'm no expert but I'd assume the left surround takes the two left surround channels and the right surround takes the two right surround channels. In other words, 7.1 is downmixed to 5.1 like 5.1 would be downmixed to a 2.1 or 2.0 system.


----------



## parmsHD

anybody know a good place to get parts for this receiver?


----------



## wassupdud21

i have my ps3 connected to the hts2300 by hdmi to the receiver but when i play my bluray movies the dts logo does not show on the receiver. im watching the hulk which is dts master audio but all it says on the receiver is hdmi, with all the speakers showing. is the ps3 decoding dts master audio to the receiver? how do i know for sure


----------



## wassupdud21

where is the re-master button that everyone is talking about


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wassupdud21* /forum/post/17357721
> 
> 
> i have my ps3 connected to the hts2300 by hdmi to the receiver but when i play my bluray movies the dts logo does not show on the receiver. im watching the hulk which is dts master audio but all it says on the receiver is hdmi, with all the speakers showing. is the ps3 decoding dts master audio to the receiver? how do i know for sure



You must select Linear PCM under AV settings (press triangle for on-screen menu during movie) and note that there is no light for any of the new Blu-ray formats. Only Dolby Digital 2/5.1 and DTS 5.1 can be bitstreamed to the receiver, everything else must be sent as Linear PCM. What you're describing is perfectly normal.


----------



## wassupdud21

thanks for the answer. how about the dynamic range what should that be set to. both the ps3 and the ss2300 has those options to be turned on. can anyone explain what is used for exactly. One problem I'm having is getting bass when i watch bluray films, it seems like when its on pcm theres no bass.


----------



## wassupdud21

what does it mean to set your bluray to direct. i have no clue i have a ps3


----------



## wassupdud21

what is audio drc


----------



## BlackLightning3

you want DRC (Digital Resonance Compression) off. This lowers the bass and other sound effects and makes voices louder. On other systems this is called night mode, because it makes it easier to hear the voices without having to turn up the volume. Turn it to off on the SS2300, and off on the PS3. Then you will have bass with PCM.


----------



## wassupdud21

i cant seem to find drc on the ss2300 or the ps3


----------



## samsurd2

First of all, in Sony's parlance DRC is Dynamic Range Compressor (not Digital Resonance Compression). Second, please RTFM for the SS2300 - specifically pages 8, 36 and 39.


----------



## wassupdud21

thanks


----------



## xsabrewulf

I have the Samsung 3600 and I want to try to get the best sound of it.


the bluray I have has an option for Dolby true HD... how can I get the best surround sound from it?


I currently have it to auto... it says PCM and all the speakers show up on the receiver but it doesn't seem like im getting the best sound from this... what settings should I use?


I currently have the Samsung 3600 hooked up to the receiver VIA HDMI and then receiver to TV with HDMI


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf* /forum/post/17425440
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung 3600 and I want to try to get the best sound of it.
> 
> 
> the bluray I have has an option for Dolby true HD... how can I get the best surround sound from it?
> 
> 
> I currently have it to auto... it says PCM and all the speakers show up on the receiver but it doesn't seem like im getting the best sound from this... what settings should I use?
> 
> 
> I currently have the Samsung 3600 hooked up to the receiver VIA HDMI and then receiver to TV with HDMI



The 3600:

Audio should be set to PCM

PCM down mix – OFF

Dynamic compression – OFF


DEC PCM on the receiver, but DEC AUTO is going to give you PCM also. Pg 41 in the manual.


I used to like to leave the AFD mode to AFD Auto. That way I knew when I was receiving 2-channel pcm or 5.1 pcm. Now that I trust that my BD player is actually doing what it’s supposed to I leave it on PLII MV, that way when I do receive 2 channel pcm (previews usually) it’s reproduced into 5.1.


What disc are you playing? It may just be the disc or comparing DTS-HD Master Audio to Dolby true HD.


----------



## xsabrewulf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parmsHD* /forum/post/17426034
> 
> 
> The 3600:
> 
> Audio should be set to PCM
> 
> PCM down mix – OFF
> 
> Dynamic compression – OFF
> 
> 
> DEC PCM on the receiver, but DEC AUTO is going to give you PCM also. Pg 41 in the manual.
> 
> 
> I used to like to leave the AFD mode to AFD Auto. That way I knew when I was receiving 2-channel pcm or 5.1 pcm. Now that I trust that my BD player is actually doing what it’s supposed to I leave it on PLII MV, that way when I do receive 2 channel pcm (previews usually) it’s reproduced into 5.1.
> 
> 
> What disc are you playing? It may just be the disc or comparing DTS-HD Master Audio to Dolby true HD.





when i choose but DEC AUTO all the AFD options are gray.

There is an options for DEC PRIMARY and DEC AUTO... not sure what these are but it doesn't look like I can select them... confused



do you recommend calibrating with the microphone?





not sure how to set all that, I was playing CARS...



should I use the settings you recommended me for my 360 as well?





havent changed the settings yet, but why is it that my bluray's have to be around 30 volume to be comfortable... and my 360 is good a vol 23 24ish


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf* /forum/post/17430821
> 
> 
> when i choose but DEC AUTO all the AFD options are gray.
> 
> There is an options for DEC PRIMARY and DEC AUTO... not sure what these are but it doesn't look like I can select them... confused



It is perfectly normal if you're sending 5.1 PCM from your BD or 360, that you cannot use the AFD options. The AFD options only work when you're receiving a 2 channel PCM signal from your BD, 360 or whatever. This is the only way you can adjust your AFD settings with your BD and 360. Find a disc that is only in 2 channel stereo, play it, choose your setting and your receiver will process any 2 channel PCM signals according to your AFD setting. When receiving a 5.1 PCM signal the receiver doesn't and won't need to process it. It's just sent to the amp and then your speakers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf* /forum/post/17430821
> 
> 
> do you recommend calibrating with the microphone?



Someone else may have more advice on this one I used it and it worked pretty well. I think it's a good place to start at the least and probably fine for most settings. After using the auto cal, I still had to turn down my subwoofer (I live in a condo). I also made minor adjustments to the speaker distance. But really couldn't tell any difference in sound.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf* /forum/post/17430821
> 
> 
> should I use the settings you recommended me for my 360 as well?



The settings on the receiver should be the same, since both your BD and 360 are sending the same type of signal (5.1 or 7.1 PCM).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf* /forum/post/17430821
> 
> 
> havent changed the settings yet, but why is it that my bluray's have to be around 30 volume to be comfortable... and my 360 is good a vol 23 24ish



I'm not sure. My only guess is that it has more to do with the differences between your BD player and your 360. Just like when your flipping channels and one is louder than another. This may be a question for the samsung 3600 forum


----------



## kamal6767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darby124* /forum/post/15246246
> 
> 
> I got my HT-SS2300 recently from sonystyle.com, a 'refurbished' price of $319 minus $100 for applying for and using the Sony Visa card, thus the price was $219. It came from Sony without a sign of being refurbished, just a regular box and contents with no special markings. This HT matches beautifully with the Sony BDP-S350, all HDMI to my HD Sony KDL-46XBR4. I think I am in heaven. I ordered a Logitech Harmony One to handle these items and the HD-DVR cable box and the TIVO with just one remote.



I have the ss2300 that i bought from ebay (used) and i have the harmony 520, but the remote does not let me enter the amp menu and i cant tweek the settings. What model is your harmony? if you can suggest any other way to enter into amp menu with harmony 520.


----------



## FoxHoundADAM

Quick question for those more in the know on audio systems; I'm looking into an entry level system with decent sound and budget price ($200-$300).


My old receiver is outdated and has limited audio/video inputs so I would like to upgrade hear to something with HDMI (x2 or 3) in and out. I came accross this Sony, SS2300 which seams to fit the bill, but I don't like the propietary cable as I'll need longer lengths ($50 for the kits). I've also found the Panasonic SC-HT56. It seams to be comperable and is more flexible in terms of speakers/wiring, but I can't tell if it passes audio through the HDMI as well. I know a lot of the cheaper systems require you to run HDMI for just the video but a seperate cable for audio, which I wouldn't be too happy with.


Anyone have any input?


----------



## parmsHD

From what I understand the Panasonic does accept multi channel pcm just like the Sony. The Panasonic does have normal speaker inputs vs. the proprietary cables for the Sony. I bought connectors on ebay for around $25 and used my own wire. The one strange thing with the Panasonic is that it’s set up for 3-ohm speakers (Front & Rear) and 6-ohm speakers (Center & Sub). If you want to add speakers later on you may run into problems. The only other thing I noticed with the Panasonic is that it will pass through video and audio when the system is in standby mode (via hdmi). From an audio standpoint I’ve always considered Sony to be a better product than Panasonic, but that’s just opinion w/no real evidence.


----------



## chasbox

Hi

During a burglary, my nephew's center speaker was stolen (Sony HT SS2300)

What can he replace it with. Thanks


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasbox* /forum/post/17510120
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> During a burglary, my nephew's center speaker was stolen (Sony HT SS2300)
> 
> What can he replace it with. Thanks



You'll want to order a replacement from Sony if possible.


----------



## jfunk825

I've just arrived home to find my dogs have destroyed my 2300 remote.


I can order an OEM replacement for $30, but I was wondering if anybody out there is using a universal remote that supports 100% of the functions that I could look at putting the $30 towards instead. Obviously if it can only do so via a learning function, that won't work since I don't have the original to use in programming.


----------



## chasbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlasmaPZ80U* /forum/post/17510211
> 
> 
> You'll want to order a replacement from Sony if possible.



I searched Sony parts and came up empty.


----------



## jfunk825




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasbox* /forum/post/17510550
> 
> 
> I searched Sony parts and came up empty.



I would contact them directly then. The specific part number for the center channel speaker is SS-CNP23.


----------



## chasbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jfunk825* /forum/post/17511105
> 
> 
> I would contact them directly then. The specific part number for the center channel speaker is SS-CNP23.



I'll try that.

Thanks


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasbox* /forum/post/17510120
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> During a burglary, my nephew's center speaker was stolen (Sony HT SS2300)
> 
> What can he replace it with. Thanks



I've seen center speakers for the SS2300 on ebay fairly regular.


----------



## Caluki

I am trying to connect a PC with a Radeon HD 4670 (dual DVI) video card to my HT-SS2300. In theory the video card supports audio passthrough via DVI, but despite trying various driver versions and everything else recommended on the internet - I have not been able to get the sound working. So I am trying to determine if there is any other solution. My motherboard (Abit KN9 SLI) supports 7.1 channel HD audio via an optical s/pdif output. Is it possible to use that in conjunction with one of the HDMI inputs on the receiver? Or do the HDMI inputs just never come with corresponding audio inputs since they already have sound built in? On the receiver there is an RCA audio input (I assume s/pdif?) labeled 'DVD'. Does this work in conjunction with the HDMI port labeled 'DVD'? In other words, could I get video via video card to HDMI and sound from motherboard to the receiver? Or does the HDMI audio signal just override anything else?


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Caluki* /forum/post/17561818
> 
> 
> I am trying to connect a PC with a Radeon HD 4670 (dual DVI) video card to my HT-SS2300. In theory the video card supports audio passthrough via DVI, but despite trying various driver versions and everything else recommended on the internet - I have not been able to get the sound working. So I am trying to determine if there is any other solution. My motherboard (Abit KN9 SLI) supports 7.1 channel HD audio via an optical s/pdif output. Is it possible to use that in conjunction with one of the HDMI inputs on the receiver? Or do the HDMI inputs just never come with corresponding audio inputs since they already have sound built in? On the receiver there is an RCA audio input (I assume s/pdif?) labeled 'DVD'. Does this work in conjunction with the HDMI port labeled 'DVD'? In other words, could I get video via video card to HDMI and sound from motherboard to the receiver? Or does the HDMI audio signal just override anything else?



The manual is unclear as far as an hdmi input working in conjuction with one of the digital in jacks. I know for sure if you can go straight to your tv with the HDMI you can use the video 2 or TV optical for you sound. If you can't do it that way try this....


Select your corresponding HDMI input for your video card. Make sure you have a picture and then switch over to one of the optical inputs (TV or Video 2). The receiver may keep the video connection since you're not switching video. I'm pretty sure my receiver did this.


----------



## MikeCandler

I have a quick question, I have had my HT-SS2300 for almost a year now a few weeks ago I unhooked everything to clean up the wiring and hook up my new Belkin PF60. When I hooked everything back up I no longer have audio coming through the speakers for standard cable and the Wii.


Here is how it's setup...the cable co-ax directly into the TV as well the Wii directly into the TV via component. I then have optical out from the TV to the receiver into the "TV" section. Sound comes out of the TV speakers no problem but I cannot figure out how to get it out of the receiver. I had this working in the past so I am thinking its something with the setup I am just missing or forgetting?


Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeCandler* /forum/post/17679408
> 
> 
> I have a quick question, I have had my HT-SS2300 for almost a year now a few weeks ago I unhooked everything to clean up the wiring and hook up my new Belkin PF60. When I hooked everything back up I no longer have audio coming through the speakers for standard cable and the Wii.
> 
> 
> Here is how it's setup...the cable co-ax directly into the TV as well the Wii directly into the TV via component. I then have optical out from the TV to the receiver into the "TV" section. Sound comes out of the TV speakers no problem but I cannot figure out how to get it out of the receiver. I had this working in the past so I am thinking its something with the setup I am just missing or forgetting?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance!



I can't think of any settings that would cause it.


If you have audio from the TV speakers, then you know your cable and Wii connnections are good.


--recheck your connections (from TV to Receiver)

--make sure your optical cable isn't kinked (one kink can ruin an opical cable for good)

--try the other optical input on the receiver (video 2)

--check the settings on your TV (are you sure it's outputing audio from the optical or do you have to set it to do so on your TV)(is there visable light coming from the receiver end of the optical cable?)


that's all I got - hope it helps


----------



## skeeter

The same happened to me. Couldn't figure it out. Finally I reset the software and was able to set up the system again. That is probably what you are going to have to do.


----------



## MikeCandler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parmsHD* /forum/post/17685558
> 
> 
> I can't think of any settings that would cause it.
> 
> 
> If you have audio from the TV speakers, then you know your cable and Wii connnections are good.
> 
> 
> --recheck your connections (from TV to Receiver)
> 
> --make sure your optical cable isn't kinked (one kink can ruin an opical cable for good)
> 
> --try the other optical input on the receiver (video 2)
> 
> --check the settings on your TV (are you sure it's outputing audio from the optical or do you have to set it to do so on your TV)(is there visable light coming from the receiver end of the optical cable?)
> 
> 
> that's all I got - hope it helps



I have another optical cable so maybe I will just try swapping it out tonight to verify that is not the problem, also like you said I will try putting it in the "Video 2" optical input as opposed to the "TV"

I will test those out tonight and will post back up tomorrow.


----------



## parmsHD





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skeeter* /forum/post/17685999
> 
> 
> Finally I reset the software and was able to set up the system again.



How do you do a reset on the receiver?


----------



## MikeCandler

It was the cable, figures ParmsHD just needed someone to make me think haha.


Also curious on how to reset the receiver did not know that was something you could do.


----------



## skeeter

In the section 'Performing initial setup operations' it states:


1. Press the power button to turn on the receiver


2. Hold down power button for 5 seconds

"CLEARED" appears.


All settings you have changed or adjusted are reset to the

initial settings.


----------



## jfunk825

I got a replacement OEM remote from Sony and it doesn't work at all. I can't find any info about having to sync it with the unit or anything. Am I missing something stupid here?


TIA


----------



## samsurd2

Did you put batteries in it? Just asking the obvious.


----------



## jfunk825

Yes, and made sure they were good too.


----------



## skeeter

Wat's the part number and model number?


----------



## jfunk825

Model RM-AAU022


Part # 148058621


----------



## skeeter

Go to this site:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...RMAAU022&LOC=3 


Follow procedures for reset. See what happens.


----------



## skeeter

I bought an open box system that didn't have the remote. They gave me a newer one RM-AAU057 and it works great after I reset it.


----------



## jfunk825

Thanks, I'll give that a try when I get home.


Don't think anything's going to help though. I looked at the remote with my digital camera and it's not producing any IR light at all when I press buttons. I think the thing is just dead out of the box.


----------



## Hawnted

Hello, I just picked this system up for our master bedroom. I am having a heck of a time with the manual. I just ran auto calibration and I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to change the level of the front speakers. When you go into the amp menu, and search through, you have the option of changing the balance, center level, surround speaker levels, sub level, and D Range. Does anyone know how to change the levels of the front right and left speakers?


Also, for connecting to a PS3 and a SAT tv box, is it best to leave it on DEC.AUTO?


What do most people have their sub set on?


Lastly, other than changing my PS3 to Linear PCM, and going into sound settings and selecting all but AAC is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hawnted* /forum/post/17824616
> 
> 
> Hello, I just picked this system up for our master bedroom. I am having a heck of a time with the manual. I just ran auto calibration and I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to change the level of the front speakers. When you go into the amp menu, and search through, you have the option of changing the balance, center level, surround speaker levels, sub level, and D Range. Does anyone know how to change the levels of the front right and left speakers?
> 
> 
> Also, for connecting to a PS3 and a SAT tv box, is it best to leave it on DEC.AUTO?
> 
> 
> What do most people have their sub set on?
> 
> 
> Lastly, other than changing my PS3 to Linear PCM, and going into sound settings and selecting all but AAC is there anything else I need to do?



Far as I know, the front L/R can only be adjusted by balancing them. I would assume the auto cal adjusts the other speakers according to the levels of the fronts.


DEC.AUTO seems to work best for me. I'm not familiar with the PS3, but if the only signal output is Linear PCM...you may as well set the priority for pcm on that input.


I don't know about everyone else, but I keep my sub pretty low (-10 or -5 depending on the source). Condo living sucks when it comes to sound systems.


----------



## Hawnted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parmsHD* /forum/post/17831937
> 
> 
> Far as I know, the front L/R can only be adjusted by balancing them. I would assume the auto cal adjusts the other speakers according to the levels of the fronts.
> 
> 
> DEC.AUTO seems to work best for me. I'm not familiar with the PS3, but if the only signal output is Linear PCM...you may as well set the priority for pcm on that input.
> 
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but I keep my sub pretty low (-10 or -5 depending on the source). Condo living sucks when it comes to sound systems.



Thanks. Pretty happy overall with this unit. The ONLY thing I am wishing I could do is change inputs with my directv remote. Then I could power on, change volume, and change inputs without ever needing the unit remote.


----------



## Knif3

I had a SS360 hooked up for a week now and am mostly pleased with it. As some of the other review sited stated, I feel music is the weak point of this system. I been reading through this thread and saw some adjustment suggestions and they helped some. Unless I missed it I didn't see any suggestions on replacing the speakers (I'm happy with the sub) I'm thinking the amp is decent but the speakers could use some improvement, especially in the mid range. Has anyone paired this system up to a different set of speakers and found the music quality improved? If so, realizing the speakers are 3 ohm (and something else for the center) what speakers were used or recommended? Perhaps just replacing the center speaker would bring up the mid range enough. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knif3* /forum/post/17839482
> 
> 
> I had a SS360 hooked up for a week now and am mostly pleased with it. As some of the other review sited stated, I feel music is the weak point of this system. I been reading through this thread and saw some adjustment suggestions and they helped some. Unless I missed it I didn't see any suggestions on replacing the speakers (I'm happy with the sub) I'm thinking the amp is decent but the speakers could use some improvement, especially in the mid range. Has anyone paired this system up to a different set of speakers and found the music quality improved? If so, realizing the speakers are 3 ohm (and something else for the center) what speakers were used or recommended? Perhaps just replacing the center speaker would bring up the mid range enough. Any thoughts or suggestions?



I had some 6ohm yamaha speakers hooked up. Maybe it was just my mind playing tricks on me, but it seemed like the sub level went way up.


----------



## HD66

Hi,

I just got the Sony HT-SS2300 and tried to hook it up with my PS3 and Scientific Atlanta 4250HD cable box to my Sony 50" KDS-R50XBR1 both via HDMI (PS3 & cable box go to HDMI In / HDMI Out goes to TV).

I get the sound coming out of the speakers no problem but there's no VIDEO showing on my TV.

I've read online that it might be because the receiver output is set to 1080p while the TV can only receive up to 1080i, but I can't figure out how to switch the receiver from 1080p output to 1080i.

If this is not really the issue and someone else has experienced the same problem please help.









Thank you.


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD66* /forum/post/17865049
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just got the Sony HT-SS2300 and tried to hook it up with my PS3 and Scientific Atlanta 4250HD cable box to my Sony 50" KDS-R50XBR1 both via HDMI (PS3 & cable box go to HDMI In / HDMI Out goes to TV).
> 
> I get the sound coming out of the speakers no problem but there's no VIDEO showing on my TV.
> 
> I've read online that it might be because the receiver output is set to 1080p while the TV can only receive up to 1080i, but I can't figure out how to switch the receiver from 1080p output to 1080i.
> 
> If this is not really the issue and someone else has experienced the same problem please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Far as I know the receiver just passes the video through with no conversion. Is there sound coming out of the TV speakers or just the reciever speakers? Set HDMI Audio to TV + Amp. If there is no sound coming out of the TV speakers, you know it's not just the Video signal. check you connections again, maybe switch out a cable. Hope that helped


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parmsHD* /forum/post/17831937
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but I keep my sub pretty low (-10 or -5 depending on the source). *Condo living sucks when it comes to sound systems.*




You can say that again!


----------



## schutz006

Hi all, I have a question that hopefully can be answered here.


I have my ss2300 hooked up with my xbox 360. When playing games, most noticeable on Call of Duty games, and someone is talking in the game. When looking at them the sound/voice coming from up front is really low and hard to hear. If I turn my back to the person, the sound/voice then coming out of the rear surround speakers is pretty loud.


All of my levels are set with the surround speakers less than the front right now. Is there a sound setting that needs to be changed or what can I do to alleviate this problem?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## xsabrewulf

will it make a difference if I upgrade the speaker wire to 16 gauge?


if so, how do I go about rewiring the plugs that go into the reciever?


----------



## samsurd2

It depends on how long your wire runs and the gauge of the current wires. As for the "how", simply splice the new wires to the old or buy new connectors (supposedly they're available).


----------



## xsabrewulf

i bought 16g the wires looks to be like 24g or smaller


I don't want to cut the wire around the plugs because I dont want the connection to the thin wire being a bottleneck... i want the 16g wire DIRECT to the plugs...


but I have no idea how to rewire these plugs... or if it is possible


----------



## cygnetsong

I'm considering buying this system. I just want to make sure it will do what I think it will before I get it. I want to run my computer through it using HDMI to my plasma tv as a monitor. I can send audio as well as video in/out of this receiver on single (one in and one out) HDMI cables? I know some systems only carry video on their HDMI inputs and require separate audio input.

Related question, is there any benefit to a stand-alone blu-ray with this set-up if my computer has a blu-ray player?

Thanks.


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf* /forum/post/18289741
> 
> 
> i bought 16g the wires looks to be like 24g or smaller
> 
> 
> I don't want to cut the wire around the plugs because I dont want the connection to the thin wire being a bottleneck... i want the 16g wire DIRECT to the plugs...
> 
> 
> but I have no idea how to rewire these plugs... or if it is possible



I used custom made plugs from Bogue engineering. They sell on ebay for around $20.


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cygnetsong* /forum/post/18292441
> 
> 
> I'm considering buying this system. I just want to make sure it will do what I think it will before I get it. I want to run my computer through it using HDMI to my plasma tv as a monitor. I can send audio as well as video in/out of this receiver on single (one in and one out) HDMI cables? I know some systems only carry video on their HDMI inputs and require separate audio input.
> 
> Related question, is there any benefit to a stand-alone blu-ray with this set-up if my computer has a blu-ray player?
> 
> Thanks.



This system will accept audio over the HDMI. you can let just the amp handle the audio or allow the audio to pass through.


The only benifit I know of, is that some stand alone blu ray players stream netflix in HD rather than the poor quality standard def they stream via a PC.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xsabrewulf* /forum/post/18289741
> 
> 
> i bought 16g the wires looks to be like 24g or smaller
> 
> 
> I don't want to cut the wire around the plugs because I dont want the connection to the thin wire being a bottleneck... i want the 16g wire DIRECT to the plugs...
> 
> 
> but I have no idea how to rewire these plugs... or if it is possible



There is no "bottleneck"... This is electricity, not water piping. For our purposes here, smaller wire only means more resistance per unit distance. So if you cut the wire off short after the plug and crimp/solder in larger wire, the very short piece of small wire remaining to the plug will have a negligible effect on the resistance of the total run of wire.


So while you can buy aftermarket connectors on eBay if you want, I wouldn't bother. Just make a good connection (i.e. solder) as close to the plug end as possible and you should be good


----------



## BFarmer1980

I purchased the SS2300 last year and have been very pleased with it. I wanted to ask a couple of questions and put in my two cents on the Universal Remote issue.


First off, I was brought to this thread because I've been researching a problem similar to the PS3 color issue brought up by tcramer. My issue is a bit different, though. I have my PS3 (60GB--backwards compatible) hooked into the SS2300 via HDMI, and it plays DVDs, Blu-Rays, and PS3 games beautifully without any issue. When I attempt to play a PS2 game, though, the video and audio constantly cut in and out. It's as if the receiver is trying to process the signals, but can't.


I believe I've determined that it's a video issue, because using the HDMI video and a Optical digital audio causes the same issue. The problem doesn't occur when I plug the HDMI for the PS3 directly into the TV, either. I even purchased Sony official PS3-branded HDMI cable to see if my cables might have been the issue, but this proved to not help, either, so I returned it. There's something happening with the receiver itself. The base level Sony online support couldn't help (I tried fooling with settings in both devices, resetting both devices, etc., without help). I was referred to the next level of Sony Tech support by phone, which I'll probably call tomorrow if I haven't found a resolution for this issue by then. If anyone can provide any insight or a solution, I'd be very appreciative.


Also, a question regarding optimal audio settings for the PS3 & SS2300: I've seen both sides supported when it comes to the question of Bitstream Vs. Linear PCM. Are certain settings better than other for older games vs. newer games, and DVDs vs. Blu-Rays, for achieving the optimum sound. For example, if I pop in a Blu-Ray that is supposed to feature Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1, should I be setting the PS3 to Bitstream or Linear PCM to achieve that level of sound. For that matter, how should the receiver be set for it. I'm a bit of a techie, but audio devices are admittedly not my forte, so any education for my simple mind will be greatly appreciated.


Also, for those who have asked about universal remotes: If you want a remote that gives you full control over your all of your entertainment center devices, PS3 included, but you don't want to pony up the hefty price of a Logitech Harmony remote AND the additional piece of hardware it needs to support the PS3, your absolute best solution is the PS3 Blu-Link Universal Remote Control. I got mine from Amazon.


This remote will control up to six devices, and it has built in bluetooth for the PS3 device setting, so no dongles are needed. All other devices operate via infrared. Setup is a breeze. The codes included in the manual will provide full support for most devices. It is capable of learning commands from your devices' standard remotes (not macros, but individual commands), so even if you can't find a compatible code, you can still get functionality in place. It has the necessary ability of being set up so that your volume is controlled by the SS-2300, no matter what device you have chosen on the remote itself, which is very convenient, as well.


This remote is easily one of the best investments I've made. My Toshiba 40RV52R HDTV, Sony HT-SS2300, DirecTV HR23 HD-DVR (had to hunt online for the right code for this), and PS3 are all fully supported by a single remote, with nothing additional plugged into the PS3 to support it, for less than $50! Some may find it a bit annoying to have to turn devices on and off individually rather than one button turning them all on and off, but I find that having one remote fully operating all of my devices is more than worth the trade-off of a couple of extra button presses.


Anyway, thanks for any help and answers you can provide for the questions above, and I hope the remote recommendation will be helpful to some of you. I'm glad I found this thread, it's been very helpful and informative to me already. It's got a bookmark in my browser, for sure.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFarmer1980* /forum/post/18351359
> 
> 
> Also, a question regarding optimal audio settings for the PS3 & SS2300: I've seen both sides supported when it comes to the question of Bitstream Vs. Linear PCM. Are certain settings better than other for older games vs. newer games, and DVDs vs. Blu-Rays, for achieving the optimum sound. For example, if I pop in a Blu-Ray that is supposed to feature Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1, should I be setting the PS3 to Bitstream or Linear PCM to achieve that level of sound. For that matter, how should the receiver be set for it. I'm a bit of a techie, but audio devices are admittedly not my forte, so any education for my simple mind will be greatly appreciated.



Well I'm not certain about games, especially not the PS2 games, but for BD movies you definitely want Linear PCM. This is because the PS3 (your version) can't bitstream HD audio, regardless of whether the SS2300 may decode it or not. However what it can do is decode the audio for you and send it via LPCM to the SS2300. This is what you want. If you go with bitstreaming you're going to get DD or DTS quality (instead of TrueHD or DTS-HD/MA).


----------



## BFarmer1980

So, then, in the case of Blu-Ray movies that have a level of audio over DD or DTS (I assume the case would make it clear--I'm literally brand new to Blu-Ray), I'd need to set the PS3 to Linear PCM to achieve the highest quality of sound. Would it matter what the SS2300 is set to, then?


Is it also safe to assume that, in cases of movies that are using DD or DTS, there's no real difference between Bitstream and Linear PCM, or would it still be wiser to leave the PS3 set to Linear PCM and handle it that way?


Thanks for the input. As I've mentioned, audio tech is not my strongest suit, and with all this newer technology being new to me, I'm struggling to get a handle on how to best set up the system.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFarmer1980* /forum/post/18354191
> 
> 
> So, then, in the case of Blu-Ray movies that have a level of audio over DD or DTS (I assume the case would make it clear--I'm literally brand new to Blu-Ray), I'd need to set the PS3 to Linear PCM to achieve the highest quality of sound.



Correct, most BDs have HD-Audio tracks like Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD (usually DTS-HD MA). They can also have uncompressed Linear PCM tracks though these are getting more rare as TrueHD and DTS-HD MA are lossless compression formats which save space on the disc. These are all higher quality than lossy-compression standard DD and DTS. There _are_ some BD that have only standard DD on them though, but most are using high-def soundtracks these days.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFarmer1980* /forum/post/18354191
> 
> 
> Would it matter what the SS2300 is set to, then?



It shouldn't. If it's set to Auto Format Decode (or whatever it's called on the SS2300) then you should be good. I checked again and the SS2300 can't decode True HD or DTS-HD/MA on its own so even if your PS3 could bitstream that, it would do you no good. The SS2300 does accept multi-channel LPCM over HDMI though, so that's all you need











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFarmer1980* /forum/post/18354191
> 
> 
> Is it also safe to assume that, in cases of movies that are using DD or DTS, there's no real difference between Bitstream and Linear PCM



Right because the PS3 will decode these too and send them via LPCM. However there may be some difference with bass management, speaker setup, and dynamic range compression because some of these things that would be settable with a bitstream will not be with a decoded stream (they _may_ have to be set on the PS3 instead).


If you can set the PS3 to send DTS and DD via bitstream and other soundtracks via LPCM over HDMI, then that is probably the easiest way to do it since the SS2300 will decode the standard DD/DTS formats fine. Otherwise LPCM on all counts should be fine too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFarmer1980* /forum/post/18354191
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. As I've mentioned, audio tech is not my strongest suit, and with all this newer technology being new to me, I'm struggling to get a handle on how to best set up the system.



No prob.







Sorry I can't really help with the first issue you have with the PS2 games and the intermittent sound, though. Hopefully someone else will come along or you an find a different solution to that problem.


----------



## BFarmer1980

Thanks for the help!


I did call Sony's tech support, and received virtually no help. I was told that the receiver was trying to force the PS3 to send an HD video signal for a game that was never intended for HD, and that this was the source of the problem. My two options were either to reduce the video and sound quality settings, or to play the audio via Optical cable into the receiver and the video via HDMI directly into the TV. That does work, but it rather defeats the purpose of having the receiver connections.


Update: I called Sony technical support again, and was steadily sent up through their technical and engineering departments until I'd gotten as high as I could go. It seems I've successfully stumped them with this issue, as well. They recommended I contact Playstation support and see if they had any suggestions.


Is anyone else out here working with an SS2300 and a backwards compatible PS3 who can give me some insight into how they're set up? Are you having this same issue, or are you working with standard settings and HDMI connection and having no problems with PS2 games? I really don't think that the "there's nothing you can do" type answer I received is the end-all, be-all of this situation.


----------



## Travis8214

No idea if any of you have any idea, or anything, but I figured surely someone has to know...


Will this receiver allow 3D Pass-through? I know, HDMI 1.3 hardware, however, so is the PS3, and so is my Samsung DLP, yet both will/do work with 3D when it hits. Will this receiver let me get 3D in this set up PS3 -HDMI- Receiver -HDMI- Samsung? Or will I have to plug the PS3 directly into the TV for when I want 3D?


----------



## parmsHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis8214* /forum/post/18375315
> 
> 
> No idea if any of you have any idea, or anything, but I figured surely someone has to know...
> 
> 
> Will this receiver allow 3D Pass-through? I know, HDMI 1.3 hardware, however, so is the PS3, and so is my Samsung DLP, yet both will/do work with 3D when it hits. Will this receiver let me get 3D in this set up PS3 -HDMI- Receiver -HDMI- Samsung? Or will I have to plug the PS3 directly into the TV for when I want 3D?



So far all I've found is speculation about it. Cnet said possibly...


"Unless you use your AV receiver for switching between HDMI video sources, you won't have to upgrade to enjoy 3D Blu-ray movies. You can instead opt for a Blu-ray player with dual-HDMI outputs, such as the Panasonic DMP-BDT350, or forgo high-resolution audio (Dolby True HD or DTS Master Audio) that requires an HDMI connection to the receiver. If you do want to retain HDMI switching on a receiver with even a single 3D source (with the possible exception of the PS3), you will need to get an AV receiver that's 3D compatible. Numerous AV receiver makers have announced so-equipped 2010 models, including Onkyo, Pioneer and Sony, while 3D compatible home theater systems are also coming this year."


You probably won't get a good answer on which if any receivers will work untill people start using it and experimenting.


----------



## eddie33

Hello,

Got a quick question.

I came across the Sony HT-SS370 while looking at the HT-SS2300.

Besides from a $60 difference, would I be missing on video/audio quality if I went with the 370?

I have a 52" Sony Bravia with a new PS3 slim.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kamal6767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BFarmer1980* /forum/post/18351359
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for those who have asked about universal remotes: If you want a remote that gives you full control over your all of your entertainment center devices, PS3 included, but you don't want to pony up the hefty price of a Logitech Harmony remote AND the additional piece of hardware it needs to support the PS3, your absolute best solution is the PS3 Blu-Link Universal Remote Control. I got mine from Amazon.



Does this PS3 Blu-Link Universal Remote Control control the menu of HTSS2300. I dont have a remote for my HT SS2300 and am using harmony 520 universal which performs minimal functions for the reciever. i am not able to get into the menu part and tweek each speaker. with the PS3 Blu-Link Universal Remote Control help controlling the menu part?


----------



## MikeCandler

Quick question hoping someone can help me out.


I have the HTSF2300 system (long speakers with stands). Was wondering if someone know of a good wall bracket I can buy. I know there are hundreds of "universal" brackets but if someone has experience using a specific type that would be great.


My issue is I have a room 14 feet wide and the base of the standard stands get in the way of my end tables, simple solution is to mount the rear speakers







.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ES_Revenge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddie33* /forum/post/18422488
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Got a quick question.
> 
> I came across the Sony HT-SS370 while looking at the HT-SS2300.
> 
> Besides from a $60 difference, would I be missing on video/audio quality if I went with the 370?
> 
> I have a 52" Sony Bravia with a new PS3 slim.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



The main differences I see with these systems:


The SS370:

-Has a remote that can control a Sony BD player (SS360 and SS2300 could not--_Edit: sorry they could, the SS370 remote has more BD-specific buttons though_).


-Has a new design. The SS360 and SS2300 were very close but the SS370 is quite different and uses a downfiring subwoofer and different looking speakers.


-Features an HDMI output with ARC (Audio Return Channel). This allows the TV to _output_ audio, in bi-directional fashion, to the STR-KS370 receiver, meaning no output cables are needed from the TV. The TV must support this, however. The 360 and 2300 did not have this feature.


-Drops one analog stereo input (the 360 and 2300 had three stereo analog inputs, the 370 has only two).


In terms of audio quality I doubt any of the three is much different. The different speakers and sub of the 370 may sound different I guess so you may want to audition it beside a 360 if possible.


----------



## Shadowboricua

For PS3 owners, make sure that you manually turn on all DTS options and all LCPM 5.1 codecs on the PS3 with the SS370 to get all the sound glory out of your BD. Automatic does not turn on DTS.


Also, only the LPCM light comes up on the Receiver, but DTS is being sent even though the light is not on!


----------



## Lemina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddie33* /forum/post/18422488
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Got a quick question.
> 
> I came across the Sony HT-SS370 while looking at the HT-SS2300.
> 
> Besides from a $60 difference, would I be missing on video/audio quality if I went with the 370?
> 
> I have a 52" Sony Bravia with a new PS3 slim.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



To futher add to ES_Revenge's post. The SS2300 also includes a few other features that were removed from the SS360. The biggest cut was made by removing several music sound fields. The Hall, Jazz Club, Live Concert, and Stadium sound fields were eliminated and a "News" sound field was added. The Cinema Studio movie sound fields were also stripped down to a single conventional "Movie D.C.S." sound field. Other changes were made to the remote being basically stripped down but added more BD/DVD functionality. The front panel of the receiver also had most of the buttons eliminated except for the master volume and input selector buttons. The Auto Cal jack was placed in the back of the receiver this time. The AMP menu has had several changes, mostly with it being reorganized, but I thought it made it more complicated in my opinion. Some new things were added, but I thought they were irrelevent for the most part like a volume limit feature the Sleep Timer in the AMP menu. The only thing I liked was that Sony simplifed the HDMI settings in the AMP menu. Other than that, everything else has remained the same including the same speakers and subwoofer. Overall, it seems like Sony has stripped down this year's Blu-ray matching HTIB.


I have not researched the SS370, but will repost any other differences I see between the SS370 and the SS2300 and SS360.


----------



## eddie33

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BFarmer1980




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kamal6767* /forum/post/18445595
> 
> 
> Does this PS3 Blu-Link Universal Remote Control control the menu of HTSS2300. I dont have a remote for my HT SS2300 and am using harmony 520 universal which performs minimal functions for the reciever. i am not able to get into the menu part and tweek each speaker. with the PS3 Blu-Link Universal Remote Control help controlling the menu part?



It will control the SS-2300, but I had to use the learning function using the remote control of the original device in order to do so.


Edit: I was mistaken. There was a preset code that enabled the basic functionality for the SS2-2300. What was missing was the ability to change the input--that I had to enable using the learning function. Still might not be much of a help to you, considering the circumstances, but wanted to rectify my errant statement.


----------



## Lovell911

Hello,

I am sorry if that question has already been asked but I could not find my answer.


So I have this Sony SS2300, and yesterday while watching Iron Man for example, the subwoofer was loosing it. I mean, it was bad when there was an intense scene. It is a passive subwoofer.


So I am wondering about getting a subwoofer.


3 ideas :

Sony W3000 : amazon.com/Sony-SA-W3000-Performance-180-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B000OL22T2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1273679696&sr=8-1 


Polk PSW10 amazon.com/Polk-Audio-10-Inch-Monitor-Subwoofer/dp/B0002KVQBA/ref=pd_cp_e_1 


Onkyo SKW204 amazon.com/Onkyo-SKW204-Reflex-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B000HMLP5A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1273679776&sr=1-1 




So two questions :


1) How to we plug that into the SS2300 receiver? Cause there are these "clip" and I don't think these subwoofers have this.


2) Is it going to work and which one would you recommend ?


I highly appreciate your time to answer to me


----------



## Yerbolat

Did you check the polarity of your sub?

Mine is always at -5,-10 and still shakes the room.


----------



## HMCTC

Does anyone know what I need to hook up a WII to this system? There are not RCA input jacks in the back.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMCTC* /forum/post/19066153
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I need to hook up a WII to this system? There are not RCA input jacks in the back.



Hi HMCTC, connect Wii to Tv (video and audio) and then connect "Audio OUT" from Tv to receiver (either via Optical cable or RCA cables (red & white).


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMCTC* /forum/post/19066153
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I need to hook up a WII to this system? There are not RCA input jacks in the back.










Huh? There are 3 sets of stereo (red/white) RCA inputs on the back of the HT-SS/SF2300. See here ( http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/sys...na/setupAV.jsp ) and here ( http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/sys...nalSpeaker.jsp ) for hook-up help from the Wii website. Also, if you have the Wii Component Video cable, here's help with that ( http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/sys...Components.jsp ).


----------



## HMCTC

Red and white yes but no yellow. Does it go in the coax in jack?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HMCTC* /forum/post/19070400
> 
> 
> Red and white yes but no yellow. Does it go in the coax in jack?



No, this unit does not have RCA (yellow) video input. Connect the Wii to Tv and run audio out of Tv to receiver ( see my above post ).


----------



## johnsona0

Has anybody had problems with HDCP Handshake problems with this receiver? I got one a while ago and seem to have a problem with the sound defaulting to stereo PCM 48khz. I have a Motorola DCX3400-M cable box, an ASUS O!play media player and a Samsung Bluray player running through this (on HDMI) to a Samsung LN52A650 TV.


The BD player works fine, but the cable box and the media player keep showing stereo audio. Sometimes by changing inputs and power cycling I get digital audio but it is a major PITA. looking for any help.


----------



## Travis8214

Not sure if anyone knows the answer, but will this receiver pass through checkerboard 3d to my DLP? I'd be using a Panasonic BDT100, for example. Would I be able to get 5.1 from the speakers and 3d (checker) passthrough to the tv?


I ask because if not, I'd have to get a BDT300, and the price difference is at least $50


EDIT: whoops never mind saw someone already answered


----------



## Epic81

I have a problem with my receiver (HT-SS2300). One day, the digital display on the front of just stopped working. The receiver still operates fine, as far as I can tell. Video and sound still come out. However, I cannot navigate through any of the menus because of being 'blind' (figuratively speaking), which is VERY frustrating. The receiver is about 2 years old.


Has anyone experienced this? Is there an answer to this?


----------



## DLV975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tcramer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that too but it's never happened with my Tivo HD and I've tried both in all three inputs. One person said it happened to them too.



Hey I know this is an old thread but I have this this problem as well.

My center speaker does not work sometimes when using my ps3.

Did you figure out the problem??


----------



## tcramer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLV975*  /t/1075500/sony-ht-ss2300-info-thread/780#post_20595826
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I know this is an old thread but I have this this problem as well.
> 
> 
> My center speaker does not work sometimes when using my ps3.
> 
> 
> Did you figure out the problem??




I just happened to see this...13 months after posted. I have that same problem on occasion when watching Blu-rays and I still don't have a solution. Really no idea what causes it, but it comes and goes intermittently through a few movies.


----------



## Lemina

It’s 2017, about 9 years after I purchased the HT-SS2300 and it’s still in full service. It has not failed me once except for the right front speaker disconnecting once in a while. In today’s age of 4K HDR receivers, this home theater system will only do 1080p/24p. The connections and quality of sound is still as wonderful. It is currently connected to my Sony 4K tv, XBR-49X800D. Btw, I still have my BDP-S550 matching BD player connected to my receiver.


----------



## LastCallKillIt

I don’t expect to get an answer since this is basically ancient, but…

So I set up my old Sony HIT at my GF’s a while ago and noticed something wasn’t right about the picture while watching a Blu-ray last night over there. The picture looked kinda soft and I checked the info on the TV and it was only getting 1080i instead of 1080p and it is a modern 4K TV. Yes I understand that I'm displaying a lower res content on a 4k tv but I know first hand blu-ray still normally looks pretty good on a 4k display. Any ideas what setting in the player might be causing this? I looked all through the manual and didn’t find anything useful like setting the pass through resolution or anything. The player is connected directly to the receiver in the BD port and then to the TV like one would set up normally. I didn’t see a resolution setting in the Samsung disc spinner just a aspect ratio setting which shouldn’t be an issue. I did see a setting unchecked for 24 fps and probably should’ve enabled it but did not while I was there. That setting sounded like it was meant for streaming or an external device connected or something if I recall.


----------

